# knitting tea party friday 1 february '19



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday 1 February '19

Black Bean Encrusted Cod with Vegetable Rice Pilaf

Servings 4 servings

Ingredients
2 boxes Hook Line and Savor Black Bean Encrusted Cod
For the rice pilaf:
2 tablespoons olive oil or butter
1/2 cup chopped onion
1 cup long grain white rice
2 cups chicken broth gluten free
1 bay leaf
salt & pepper, to taste
1/2 cup frozen vegetables

Instructions
1. Bake Black Bean Encrusted Cod according to package directions.

For the Rice Pilaf:
1. Heat olive oil over medium heat and sauté onion for 3-4 minutes or until it starts to brown slightly. 
2. Stir in rice and coat grains in oil. 
3. Pour in chicken broth, bay leaf, salt and pepper. Stir, cover, bring to boil and reduce heat to low to simmer.
4. After most of the water has absorbed, pour in the frozen vegetables and replace lid. Veggies will 'steam' and warm on top of the rice. 
5. Once rice is fully cooked, remove from heat and stir in veggies. Remove bay leaf. 
6. Divide rice between four plates and top with cooked fish and accompanying sauce. Serve hot.

http://laurenslatest.com/black-bean-encrusted-cod-with-vegetable-rice-pilaf/

Honey Garlic Steak Bites

Servings: 4 serves
Calories: 289 kcal
Author: Katerina | Diethood

Ingredients
1 pound top sirloin steak, cubed
1 teaspoon sweet or smoked paprika
salt and fresh ground pepper, to taste
2 tablespoons vegetable oil, divided
3 tablespoons low sodium soy sauce
1/4 cup water (or broth)
4 cloves garlic, minced
2 tablespoons honey
1 tablespoon sesame seed oil, (you can also use extra virgin olive oil)
1 tablespoon rice vinegar, (you can also use white vinegar)
1/2 teaspoon dried oregano
1 tablespoon cornstarch
sesame seeds for garnish
sliced green onions, for garnish

Instructions
1.	Cut up steak into 1/2-inch to 1-inch cubes.
2.	Season with paprika, salt, and pepper; set aside.
3.	Heat 1 tablespoon vegetable oil in a cast iron skillet over medium-high heat until hot.
4.	Add 1/2 of the steak cubes to the hot oil and cook for 2 minutes per side, or until browned and done. Remove from skillet and repeat with the rest of the steak cubes, adding extra oil as needed.
5.	Remove all steak bites from the skillet and set aside.
6.	Give the previously prepared honey garlic sauce a good stir with a whisk and pour 1/3 of the sauce into the hot skillet; scrape up the browned pieces from the bottom of the pan.
7.	Add the steak bites back to the skillet and pour the rest of the sauce over the steak; cook for 1 to 2 more minutes, or until sauce starts to thicken.
8.	Remove from heat.
9.	Transfer steak bites to a plate and drizzle with the pan sauce.
10.	Garnish with sesame seeds and sliced green onions.
11.	Serve.

https://diethood.com/honey-garlic-steak-bites/

Thai Chicken Satay with Spicy Peanut Sauce

4 servings

Ingredients 
Chicken
3 tablespoons lime juice
3 tablespoons canola oil
2 teaspoons reduced-sodium soy sauce
2 teaspoons fish sauce, (see Ingredient Note)
½ teaspoon crushed red pepper
1 pound chicken tenders

Peanut Sauce
2 tablespoons smooth natural peanut butter
2 tablespoons 'lite' coconut milk, (see Tip)
1 tablespoon lime juice
2 teaspoons reduced-sodium soy sauce
1 teaspoon brown sugar
½ teaspoon crushed red pepper, or to taste

Directions
To prepare chicken: 
1. Whisk 3 tablespoons lime juice, oil, 2 teaspoons soy sauce, fish sauce and ½ teaspoon red pepper in a shallow dish until combined. 2. Add chicken and turn to coat. Let marinate in the refrigerator for 15 minutes.

To prepare peanut sauce: 
3. Whisk peanut butter, coconut milk, lime juice, soy sauce, brown sugar and red pepper until smooth.
4. Preheat grill to high. 
5. Thread each chicken tender onto a wooden skewer. Grill until cooked through and no longer pink in the middle, about 3 minutes per side. 
6. Serve warm or chilled with Spicy Peanut Sauce.

Nutrition: Per serving: 288 calories; 18 g fat(3 g sat); 1 g fiber; 5 g carbohydrates; 25 g protein; 5 mcg folate; 63 mg cholesterol; 2 g sugars; 1 g added sugars; 210 IU vitamin A; 5 mg vitamin C; 15 mg calcium; 1 mg iron; 459 mg sodium; 225 mg potassium

Carbohydrate Servings: ½

Exchanges: 3 lean meats, 1 fat

http://www.eatingwell.com/recipe/253079/thai-chicken-satay-with-spicy-peanut-sauce/

Chicken Schnitzel

Servings: 8

Ingredients
3 lbs chicken breasts boneless and skinless
4 tsp salt or to taste, divided
4 tsp black pepper or to taste, divided
1 cup all-purpose flour
2 cups breadcrumbs (I used Panko)
4 large eggs
1 tsp Dijon mustard
1 tbsp fresh parsley for garnish
vegetable oil for frying

Serve with
lemon wedges
Dijon mustard

Instructions
1. Working with one piece of chicken breast at a time, place it in a Ziploc plastic bag or between two sheets of plastic wrap. If using a plastic bag, partially close the bag, but not all the way to allow air to flow out. Use a meat mallet to pound out the meat using the flat side of the mallet, gently so you don't tear the meat, until it's about 1/4" in thickness. Repeat with the rest of chicken breasts.
2. Season the chicken breasts with salt and pepper. Set aside.
3. In one shallow plate whisk the flour with 1 tsp salt and pepper. 
4. In another shallow plate whisk the breadcrumbs with 1 tsp salt and pepper. 
5. In another shallow plate, whisk the eggs with 1 tsp salt, pepper and the Dijon mustard. Place all plates next to each other like on an assembly line.
6. Start by coating the chicken in the flour mixture first, shaking off any excess. Dip it into the egg mixture next, making sure it's fully covered in egg, and lastly dredge it through the breadcrumb mixture. Place on a plate and repeat with the rest of the chicken.
7. Heat about 1/4 cup of vegetable oil in a skillet over medium-high heat. 
8. Once the oil is hot enough place a schnitzel into the skillet and fry, the oil should sizzle. Usually I drop a breadcrumb to see if it sizzles. If your skillet is really big you may be able to fry two pieces of chicken at a time. I used a 10 1/2 inch skillet, and was only able to fry one schnitzel at a time. Add more oil as necessary in between schnitzels. Fry for about 2 to 3 minutes per side or until the schnitzel is a deep golden brown. Transfer to a plate lined with paper towels. Repeat with remaining chicken.
9. Serve schnitzels with lemon wedges, Dijon mustard and I like to serve mine with mashed potatoes.

Note: I like to use Panko breadcrumbs whenever I make schnitzel because the schnitzel always turns out extra crispy.

Serving: 1schnitzel | Calories: 339kcal | Carbohydrates: 20g | Protein: 43g | Fat: 8g | Saturated Fat: 2g | Cholesterol: 201mg | Sodium: 1600mg | Potassium: 730mg | Fiber: 1g | Sugar: 1g | Vitamin A: 4.5% | Vitamin C: 3.2% | Calcium: 7.6% | Iron: 13.9%

http://www.jocooks.com/recipes/chicken-schnitzel/?utm_source=JoCooks&utm_campaign=047f38a21e-New+Recipes+and+Posts+from+Jo+Cooks+%2F+email&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_aba32560a5-047f38a21e-35465673

Vegan Burrito Bowls with Cauliflower Rice

4 servings

Ingredients 
1 recipe Beefless Ground Beef (see associated recipe)
1 (12 ounce) package frozen riced cauliflower
4 teaspoons olive oil
1 teaspoon no-salt-added taco seasoning
1 cup thinly sliced red cabbage
1 cup diced avocado
½ cup Pico de Gallo or salsa
¼ cup chopped fresh cilantro

Preparation
1. Prepare Beefless Ground Beef as directed.
2. While the Beefless Ground Beef cooks, prepare riced cauliflower according to package directions. Toss with oil and taco seasoning.
3. Divide the cauliflower among 4 single-serving containers with lids. 
4. Top each with ½ cup Beefless Ground Beef, ¼ cup each cabbage and avocado, 2 tablespoons Pico de Gallo (or salsa) and 1 tablespoon cilantro. Seal the containers and refrigerate until ready to eat.

Per serving: 298 calories; 20 g fat(3 g sat); 6 g fiber; 15 g carbohydrates; 15 g protein; 34 mcg folate; 0 cholesterol; 5 g sugars; 0 g added sugars; 643 IU vitamin A; 52 mg vitamin C; 129 mg calcium; 3 mg iron; 680 mg sodium; 241 mg potassium

Nutrition Bonus: Vitamin C (87% daily value)

Carbohydrate Servings: 1

Exchanges: 3 fat, 2 vegetable, 1½ medium-fat protein

http://www.eatingwell.com/recipe/269843/vegan-burrito-bowls-with-cauliflower-rice/?did=331611-20190126&utm_campaign=daily-nosh_newsletter&utm_source=eatingwell.com&utm_medium=email&utm_content=012619&cid=331611&mid=18061938822

Beefless Ground Beef

4 servings

Ingredients 
1 (16 ounce) package extra-firm tofu, drained, crumbled and patted dry
2 tablespoons tamari
½ teaspoon garlic powder
½ teaspoon paprika
1 tablespoon extra-virgin olive oil
Directions
1. Combine tofu, tamari, garlic powder and paprika in a medium bowl. 
2. Heat oil in a large nonstick skillet over medium-high heat. 
3. Add the tofu mixture and cook, stirring occasionally, until the tofu is nicely browned, 8 to 10 minutes.

Nutrition: Serving size: ½ cup: Per serving: 152 calories; 9 g fat(1 g sat); 2 g fiber; 4 g carbohydrates; 13 g protein; 0 mcg folate;0 cholesterol; 0 g sugars; 0 g added sugars; 184 IU vitamin A; 0 mg vitamin C; 98 mg calcium; 2 mg iron; 500 mg sodium; 11 mg potassium

Carbohydrate Servings: ½

Exchanges: 1½ medium-fat protein, 1 fat

http://www.eatingwell.com/recipe/264669/beefless-ground-beef/

Sheet Pan Chicken, Potatoes and Green Beans

Ingredients
4 boneless skinless chicken breasts
2 pounds baby gold potatoes, quartered or cut into 1 inch pieces
1 pound green beans
3 tablespoons oil
1 teaspoon salt or to taste
1/2 teaspoon pepper or to taste
1 teaspoon Italian blend seasoning or sub 1/4 teaspoon each basil, parsley, oregano, and thyme
1 teaspoon garlic powder
1/4 teaspoon smoked paprika
1 tablespoon grated parmesan cheese

Sauce
3 tablespoons butter
1/2 cup honey
2 teaspoons minced garlic
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon pepper

Instructions
1. Preheat oven to 400 degrees. 
2. In a medium sauce pan, melt butter. Stir in honey, garlic, salt and pepper. Bring to a boil and reduce to a simmer. Remove from heat and set aside. 
3. Pound chicken to even thickness. 
4. Arrange green beans, chicken breasts, and potatoes on a large sheet pan. Drizzle with oil, then season with salt and pepper to taste. 
5. Stir together Italian seasoning, garlic powder, and smoked paprika. Sprinkle seasoning over veggies and chicken. Pour honey sauce over chicken. 
6. Bake for 20-25 minutes until veggies are tender and chicken is cooked through. 
7. Sprinkle parmesan cheese over green beans and potatoes. Serve.

http://www.lecremedelacrumb.com/sheet-pan-chicken-potatoes-and-green-beans/?mc_cid=a3a0580c2c&mc_eid=3c7e9595ea

Orange Zest Shortbread Cookies

Author: Jeanine Donofrio
Serves: 30 cookies

Ingredients
½ cup unsalted butter, softened
⅓ cup cane sugar
Zest of 1 medium orange
1 tablespoon fresh orange juice
A few drops of orange oil, optional, for more orange flavor
1¼ cups all-purpose flour, more for rolling
¼ teaspoon sea salt

Glaze
½ cup plus 1 tablespoon powdered sugar
1 tablespoon almond milk
sequin sprinkles, for decorating, optional
zest of 1 orange, for garnish

Instructions
1. Preheat the oven to 350°F and line a large baking sheet with parchment paper.
2. Cream the butter in the bowl of an electric mixer. Add the sugar and beat until fluffy, scraping down the sides of the bowl as needed. 
3. Add the orange zest, orange juice, and orange oil, if using, and mix again. 
4. Add the flour and salt and mix until just combined. 
5. Turn the dough out onto a floured surface and flatten into a 1" disk. If the dough is sticky, wrap and chill for 15 to 30 minutes until firm but still pliable.
6. Roll the dough on a lightly floured surface until about ¼" thick. If desired, dough can be rolled between two pieces of parchment paper. 
7. Use 2" cookie cutters to cut out desired shapes. 
8. Transfer to the baking sheet and bake for 10 to 14 minutes or until the edges are lightly browned. Keep any extra cut-out cookies in the fridge until ready to bake.
9. Remove from the oven and transfer the cookies to wire racks to cool completely before glazing.

Make the glaze: 
10. Whisk the powdered sugar and almond milk until smooth. 
11. Drizzle over the cooled cookies and decorate them with sprinkles, if using, and orange zest.

http://www.loveandlemons.com/orange-zest-shortbread-cookies/?utm_source=Love+and+Lemons+Daily&utm_campaign=a4dd3f3a45-LnlMailchimp&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_75a46d569c-a4dd3f3a45-43721953

Creamy Rice Pudding

Servings: 6 servings
Calories: 193 kcal
Author: Katerina | Diethood

Ingredients
3 1/2 cups milk (2% or whole)
1/2 cup uncooked long grain white rice
1/8 teaspoon salt
1/4 cup light brown sugar
1 egg
1/2 teaspoon (you can use less or more) ground cinnamon
1/8 teaspoon ground nutmeg
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
1/3 cup craisins, (you can also use raisins)

Instructions
1. Combine milk, rice, and salt in a large saucepan or a soup pot.
2. Bring mixture to a boil; reduce heat to LOW and simmer for 20 minutes, or until the rice is cooked and tender. Make sure to stir it every once in a while so to prevent the rice from sticking to the pan.
3. In a separate mixing bowl whisk together brown sugar and egg.
4. Scoop out 1/3 cup of the cooked rice pudding and whisk into the egg mixture, 1 tablespoon at a time. DO NOT stop whisking or you'll end up with scrambled eggs.
5. Whisk the entire brown sugar mixture back into the pot.
6. Whisk in cinnamon, nutmeg, and vanilla, and continue to cook over low heat for 5 to 7 more minutes, or until thickened.
7. Remove from heat and stir in the craisins.
8. Let stand a few minutes before serving.
9. Serve warm or cold with a sprinkle of cinnamon on top.

http//diethood.com/healthy-dessert-rice-pudding/

sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Summary of 25th January, 2019* by Darowil*

The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Party https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-585811-1.html

*Nana Caren's* DD Jamie was hit by a car, fortunately not badly hurt.

The daughter of friends of *Tami's* passed away with Pancreatic Cancer.

*Marianne's* mother has been hospitalised with a GI bleed. She has a few ulcers and a colonoscopy showed a couple of polyps but nothing significant. Marianne has been sleeping in a hard recliner so is totally exhausted.

*Fan* had a lesion burnt off her leg and developed a blister that then burst. Using antibiotic cream and covering it - seems to be healing well now.

*Nicho* is home again after 11 days in hospital and is finally starting to feel better.

*Pearl Girls* DS is about to serve papers on his wife to end the marriage. She is trying to convince her DH that he needs to go into respite for 2 weeks while she has and recuperates from her hip surgery.

*Bonnie* saw the surgeon who is very pleased with her progress - she has been told she is not to lift for 6 weeks!

PHOTOS
5 - *Swedenme* - Northallerton shops
6 - *Lurker* - DGD's unicorn birthday cake
9 - *Swedenme* - York road train
11 - *Poledra* - Finding Emojis on the laptop 
17 - *Gwen* - FB picture
21 - *Tami* - Hat
23 - *Lurker* - Long gone area of town
32 - *Swedenme* - Fishing game for David!
38 - *Lurker* - Rannoch Moor, Scotland
39 - *Lurker* - Alpacas in their natural habitat in Peru
39 - *Gwen* - Matthew's latest drawing 
43 - *Lurker* - Campsie Hills, Scotland 
55 - *Kiwifrau* - Snow clearance
69 - *Bonnie* - Gerbera / Flowers from DS & family
72 - *Kiwifrau* - Console made from teak root
72 - *Fan* - Rosewood cabinet
83 - *Rookie* - Illinois weather forecast
84 - *Poledra* - Australian yellow lettuce
96 - *Darowil* - Macanese casino decor

RECIPES
22 - *Rafiki* - Chicken cordon bleu casserole
86 - *Sorlenna* - World's best meatballs (link)
102 - *Bonnie* - Fuel to go muffins (link)

CRAFTS
21 - *Poledra* - Toy donkey pattern (link)
26 - *Gwen* - Toy donkey patterns (links)
118 - *Tami* - Bean stitch (link)
118 - *Bonnie* - Maple leaf reading socks (link)
121 - *Darowil* - Yarn cloth (link)

OTHERS
16 - *Poledra* - Facebook linkup (link)
29 - *Sam* - Top instant pot questions (link)
32 - *Sam* - Olive Garden (link)
64 - *Sam* - Grand Canyon (link)
73 - *Bonnie* - Clothes airers (link)
74 - *Tami* - Clothes airers (link)
74 - *Bonnie* - I am the night (link)
84 - *Kiwifrau* - Changes to KP Administration (link)
98 - *Darowil* - Fires in Tasmania (link)
100 - *Darowil* - Memes (link)
103 - *Kiwifrau* - Maigret on Youtube (link)
110 - *Poledra* - Runaway truck ramps


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Just poppin in, waiting for a call from Bell.
Thanks for the summaries and I’ll be back to go over the recipes Sam. TTYL


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow first off the mark today. Thank you everyone for another great start to our week.
Sam I really like those chicken recipes, peanut satay is delicious, definitely trying those out thank you. 
Hope you get the burst pipe fixed soon. Has it snowed enough to melt some for washing etc? 
Auckland this morning is cooler, 21C and overcast with a few sprinkles of rain, not enough to do much good though.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks Sam and ladies. Recipes, particularly the chicken sound delicious. I hope the water problem is fixed soon Sam.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone for starting a new week!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thank you for recipes and starting our week.
Kate and Margaret, thank you for summaries.
Well did clean living room, walked Maya, blocking alpaca silk scarf. Hope to finish Jane’s socks today. Had showered going to meditate 30 minutes and maybe take nap.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Sam, thank you for the recipes and starting us off this week. Thanks to Kate and Margaret for the summaries. I find that I have missed quite a bit.
A beautiful, sunny day here. Walked Penny at 1400 hours and it was 65F(18 C). Could not walk the park as there was a man with two large dogs, both off leash, and I was unwilling to chance an encounter, so we walked up the hill and around instead. Both of us enjoyed the sunshine. Planned Sunday lunch and will need to stock up on cheese and mushrooms for some hamburger Philly cheese steak sloppy Joes. Have the meat in freezer and time to use it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Back home from Library- catching up on Philippa Gregory- I enjoy a well researched historical novel! Also found a treatise on Maori Art written by a former lecturer of mine- so I broke my rule of one at a time!
As Fran says it is much cooler today- makes it much more pleasant when walking, although my nice Tongan neighbour Tina gave me a ride through to the Library- so I got there without any effort!
Have to put on my thinking cap for lunch- I have the second portion of Silver Beet, but am not sure what to make to go with it!

Thanks to all, for getting the new week on the way!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the start--sorry to hear about the water pipe. Hope it's fixed asap. I love peanut sauce--may have to make some for chicken this week. And Bub would like the rice pudding if I substitute the stevia for sugar.

I just got back from errands, so my driver's license is now changed and I have a local bank account. I also had to take trash to the dump and drop off a box for UPS for Bub. Now home with chicken in the oven for supper. 

My knitting project had a few stitches "jump off the needle" last night so it's been in time out--I need to get it sorted and make sure I have the right stitches and the right number. Bothersome but I really would rather try to fix than frog, as I'm up to the round with 600+ stitches (making a lace round table cover type thing).

Oh, I'd forgotten about Philippa Gregory--will have to see if I still have any of hers. I do need to get back to reading actual paper books!

Hugs & blessings all around!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Welcome to everyone on our new week. Nice recipes. Can I cook them ahead and freeze this is what PT is suggesting. Lots of freezer meals for dinners in the freezer. You are all super for keeping us going and an alternate site. Fantastic. We are on our own for the weekend ,so can sleep in if we want. I made a large clam chowder. It came out well enough to freeze some, if it freezes.I'm not sure what things can be frozen after cooking . . . any ideas.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Welcome to everyone on our new week. Nice recipes. Can I cook them ahead and freeze this is what PT is suggesting. Lots of freezer meals for dinners in the freezer. You are all super for keeping us going and an alternate site. Fantastic. We are on our own for the weekend ,so can sleep in if we want. I made a large clam chowder. It came out well enough to freeze some, if it freezes.I'm not sure what things can be frozen after cooking . . . any ideas.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks for the start--sorry to hear about the water pipe. Hope it's fixed asap. I love peanut sauce--may have to make some for chicken this week. And Bub would like the rice pudding if I substitute the stevia for sugar.
> 
> I just got back from errands, so my driver's license is now changed and I have a local bank account. I also had to take trash to the dump and drop off a box for UPS for Bub. Now home with chicken in the oven for supper.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: She researches very thoroughly- her bibliography is several pages long- in the one I just finished!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I like those reading socks. They are made on Size 9 needles. Does this mean that they are worn more as house socks than in shoes???


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Back again, I believe I’ve a reasonable deal from Bell and I can cancel at anytime due to selling of houses etc or I can move the services to another address. Fibe TV, Fibe Internet and a home phone landline was the package all for just below $90. Not bad, plus no installation fees etc.
I haven’t had TV in over 15 years maybe close to 20 so thought why not for 6 months, hopefully less all depends on when this house is sold.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

I’m also unable to have grapefruits which is sad as I love them too.

I hope I can plant a couple of tomatoes this summer but again all depends on where I am, nothing like home grown everything, lol!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Sam Thai chicken satay sounds delicious, only thing I don’t have is the peanut butter. 
Orange zest shortbread also sound delicious. I love real buttery shortbread, has to have butter, not any of the chemical ingredients that most have, yuck!

When I was up North last week I bought some really fantastic butter which is produced in Alliston and the difference in taste is unbelievable. I read an article in the National Post about the company and they also mentioned “Kiwi Pure” butter for CND$11.20 for 250gr. Yikes, but I am going to treat myself to some as there’s nothing better than NZ butter, lol!
????????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks, everyone, for the new start. Sam, hope the pipes are soon fixed. Sooner than my garage door opener will be. DH ordered the part. It won't be here until Tuesday. I can barely lift the door, and have to stand on a step stool to get it all the way up and prop it with a long 2x4. DH was surprised to see that there is only an inch clearance with the door all the way up, when he held it open so I could pull out to go to the bank and supper. The old Expedition had 16" tires and was only 2 wheel drive. This one has 17" tires and is 4 wheel drive. Makes it taller!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Sam Thai chicken satay sounds delicious, only thing I don't have is the peanut butter.
> Orange zest shortbread also sound delicious. I love real buttery shortbread, has to have butter, not any of the chemical ingredients that most have, yuck!
> 
> When I was up North last week I bought some really fantastic butter which is produced in Alliston and the difference in taste is unbelievable. I read an article in the National Post about the company and they also mentioned "Kiwi Pure" butter for CND$11.20 for 250gr. Yikes, but I am going to treat myself to some as there's nothing better than NZ butter, lol!
> ????????


I agree, loved New Zealand butter, we always used that, but we can't get it here now.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

I love chicken satay.....except nowadays I have a peanut sensitivity. Fooey! Thanks Sam and to the ladies for summaries. Kiwi....we "cut the cord" to cable some years ago. We were up to $125 or more per month. We bought the Roku system...cheap, like about $30 per t.v. set 1 x charge, and it has lots of channels and extras. Not so great if someone is a big sports fan but we aren't. And we take Amazon Prime and HBO and we are still under $40 a month.
Don't miss it at all and love the difference in costs. Sam, also several good reciepes for cooking and freezing! Yay


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Our TV/Internet went up to almost a hundred dollars this year. I asked why? she said my contract ran out. I responded with that is strange as we don't even have a contract. We were getting a Senior discount open ended. The price went down to a couple of dollars less than we were paying. Under $85.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I think the customer service does whatever they want or can get away with, almost everywhere.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sam, is your water fixed yet? It's hard to be without water!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

They are pretty heavy so probably wouldn't fit in most shoes. I make bulky ones like that & the men wear them in rubber boots or mukluks or they can be used in place of slippers.


Pearls Girls said:


> I like those reading socks. They are made on Size 9 needles. Does this mean that they are worn more as house socks than in shoes???


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

That sounds reasonable.


kiwifrau said:


> Back again, I believe I've a reasonable deal from Bell and I can cancel at anytime due to selling of houses etc or I can move the services to another address. Fibe TV, Fibe Internet and a home phone landline was the package all for just below $90. Not bad, plus no installation fees etc.
> I haven't had TV in over 15 years maybe close to 20 so thought why not for 6 months, hopefully less all depends on when this house is sold.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam & ladies, thanks for starting us off on another week, boy they sure whiz by.
I love schnitzel, usually I do pork but should try it with chicken.

My neighbor stopped by this afternoon to drop off a 16 lb Northern Pike that I’m to cook for the wildlife supper tomorrow night ????I thought it wasn’t until next week???? DH is taking GS to hockey so the neighbor said he will come over in the afternoon to do any required lifting to get it in the oven.

Fan, I ope your blister is healing well by now.

Pearl, I make meatloaf muffins that freeze well & also do lasagna in small casseroles & freeze 

Sam, I hope they’ve got your water fixed by now. 

Sorleena is Bub settling into living in your new location? I hope he likes it since you are so happy being close to family.


The muffins are quite good & DH even ate 2 with supper so I guess I will be able to make them again. I left out the hemp & chia seeds & added more sunflower & pumpkin seeds


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I finally got DILs birthday gift ready, only 2 days late. Mostly a card & $$ but I made her this headband. I hope she uses it, I had it all done except for finding a button for it


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Sam Thai chicken satay sounds delicious, only thing I don't have is the peanut butter.
> Orange zest shortbread also sound delicious. I love real buttery shortbread, has to have butter, not any of the chemical ingredients that most have, yuck!
> 
> When I was up North last week I bought some really fantastic butter which is produced in Alliston and the difference in taste is unbelievable. I read an article in the National Post about the company and they also mentioned "Kiwi Pure" butter for CND$11.20 for 250gr. Yikes, but I am going to treat myself to some as there's nothing better than NZ butter, lol!
> ????????


I wonder where that profit is going?- sounds like daylight robbery- we do pay a lot for Danish Butter- but not sure if it is as bad as that!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> I agree, loved New Zealand butter, we always used that, but we can't get it here now.


I wonder why that would be? Maybe if the trade deal our PM agreed to with Theresa May is ratified that will change?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam & ladies, thanks for starting us off on another week, boy they sure whiz by.
> I love schnitzel, usually I do pork but should try it with chicken.
> 
> My neighbor stopped by this afternoon to drop off a 16 lb Northern Pike that I'm to cook for the wildlife supper tomorrow night ????I thought it wasn't until next week???? DH is taking GS to hockey so the neighbor said he will come over in the afternoon to do any required lifting to get it in the oven.
> ...


I'm glad the neighbor is going to come and do the lifting for you tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:
 

> Sam & ladies, thanks for starting us off on another week, boy they sure whiz by.
> I love schnitzel, usually I do pork but should try it with chicken.
> 
> My neighbor stopped by this afternoon to drop off a 16 lb Northern Pike that I'm to cook for the wildlife supper tomorrow night ????I thought it wasn't until next week???? DH is taking GS to hockey so the neighbor said he will come over in the afternoon to do any required lifting to get it in the oven.
> ...


That sure is one big fish! I can recall a fourteen pound Salmon my Dad caught once- we had it smoked- probably why I love smoked Salmon as much as I do!!!!! (this was in Scotland).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I finally got DILs birthday gift ready, only 2 days late. Mostly a card & $$ but I made her this headband. I hope she uses it, I had it all done except for finding a button for it


That looks lovely, Bonnie- your stitching is beautifully even!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cute headband Bonnie. Can you direct me to the pattern source?

Sam sorry about the water problem; boy can I relate! Hope it is an easy and inexpensive fix. Thank you for the wonderful start as always and also thanks to Darowil & Kate.

Lay down when I got home from knitting group around 3:30 as I was hurting all over. Fell asleep and woke up at 7:30 p.m. so figure I'll be up for awhile. Not hurting so much now so must have needed the rest. Of course, that meant DH fixed his own dinner (sandwich) and when I got up I just ate a couple of tangelos.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I finally got DILs birthday gift ready, only 2 days late. Mostly a card & $$ but I made her this headband. I hope she uses it, I had it all done except for finding a button for it


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cute headband Bonnie. Can you direct me to the pattern source?
> 
> Sam sorry about the water problem; boy can I relate! Hope it is an easy and inexpensive fix. Thank you for the wonderful start as always and also thanks to Darowil & Kate.
> 
> Lay down when I got home from knitting group around 3:30 as I was hurting all over. Fell asleep and woke up at 7:30 p.m. so figure I'll be up for awhile. Not hurting so much now so must have needed the rest. Of course, that meant DH fixed his own dinner (sandwich) and when I got up I just ate a couple of tangelos.


Still haven't sorted out lunch at rising three p.m., sometimes in the heat cooking is the last thing you want to do!!!!!!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam & ladies, thanks for starting us off on another week, boy they sure whiz by.
> I love schnitzel, usually I do pork but should try it with chicken.
> 
> 16 lbs! That is huge! I'm not sure I've ever had Northern Pike, but I bet I'd like it!
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Don't know why, but my reply didn't post!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

martina said:


> I agree, loved New Zealand butter, we always used that, but we can't get it here now.


With Brexit looming, our politicians are trying to organise a trade deal with Britain, so maybe you will be able to purchase it again. 
Since Britain went with EU our trade with Britain has changed a lot.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I see Julie has mentioned similar re the trade deal. Great Kiwi minds thinking alike. 
Another warmish afternoon, and have rescued my mermaid cross stitch, and after some adding and subtracting stitches here and there have managed to get it looking right again. Looking at something with fresh eyes works wonders for sure.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I finally got DILs birthday gift ready, only 2 days late. Mostly a card & $$ but I made her this headband. I hope she uses it, I had it all done except for finding a button for it


Lovely work Bonnie, the hot pink is excellent.
Re the leg, it is a slow process and still quite tender to touch, am really being careful walking around would hate to bang it on something. 
So pleased you're on the mend also and you will be fine for your trip.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> I see Julie has mentioned similar re the trade deal. Great Kiwi minds thinking alike.
> Another warmish afternoon, and have rescued my mermaid cross stitch, and after some adding and subtracting stitches here and there have managed to get it looking right again. Looking at something with fresh eyes works wonders for sure.


It sure has heated up!
The website claims the humidity is only 55%, but it feels a lot worse!
Glad you've managed to fudge the Mermaid!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I've decided to try a meal kit service. It will be interesting to see if I like it. Already, I'm not sure! I'm getting 3 meals a week, which may be too much food. I'm trying the Weight Watcher plan. I'm trying for 4 weeks. Then I'll decide if I want to continue or not. You can skip weeks, which I did for my Feb. trip. You still have to buy food, milk, bread, etc. And it is only dinner. I have my doubts, but I'm giving it a try.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm finally caught up on last week and over here now, I was home by 2p and then got sidetracked getting a few other errands run, then put pork chops, broccoli, mushrooms, and potatoes in the not a pressure cooker instapot, with broccoli cheddar soup and chicken stock, YUM, it came out great.



darowil said:


> ANd then I tried to get him to have a sleep this afternoon but no He wouldn't. Wasn't surprised as I didn't think He was tired enough but knew he would fall asleep when I dropped him home. ANd yes He did- Brett said wake him when you get there. Ended up meeting at Maryanne's place as on the way from Child care to home (Brett had to pick E up) and I was going there for dinner. So Brett got him out the car seat into the his one and G opened his eyes and went straight back to sleep! This was about 2 hours before bed time :sm02: Can't make them sleep when want them to unfortunately.


Lol, So true.



darowil said:


> This was posted on one of my FB pages today https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/yarn-cloth


Cute.



KateB said:


> In Scotland they have 2 years funded nursery (5 mornings or 5 afternoons) for starting ages of 3 and 4 yrs old. School is 5years old before end of the February during the first year (Primary 1) so some of them do start when they are still 4, but you can also defer them for a year if you wish. I think I would be in favour of deferral for February birthdays as they are no matter how bright they are, they are not as socially adept as others in their class - who could be almost a year older if they are a March or April birthday. I am way ahead of myself, but I hope DS & DIL defer school for this wee one....who is now 2 days late!


Hopefully she'll decide to come meet everyone soon.



Sorlenna said:


> We just started watching Midsomer and find it quite good--lots of twists and turns in the stories!


It has a good balance of humor too.



tami_ohio said:


> Lol. Sometimes it's just because I want something to snuggle, but most of the time it's because DH turns on the ceiling fan at high speed along with the air conditioning!


 :sm06:



Lurker 2 said:


> Sam asked me to post this- comes from mjs
> 
> Contrary Proverbs...
> 
> ...


 :sm04:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cute headband Bonnie. Can you direct me to the pattern source?
> 
> Sam sorry about the water problem; boy can I relate! Hope it is an easy and inexpensive fix. Thank you for the wonderful start as always and also thanks to Darowil & Kate.
> 
> Lay down when I got home from knitting group around 3:30 as I was hurting all over. Fell asleep and woke up at 7:30 p.m. so figure I'll be up for awhile. Not hurting so much now so must have needed the rest. Of course, that meant DH fixed his own dinner (sandwich) and when I got up I just ate a couple of tangelos.


the news on Facebook says there is a Polar Whiplash, at least in our area, due to the extreme changes in temperature, and say that migraine and arthritis sufferers should be extra careful to avoid other triggers if possible, so as to minimize the effects of the polar whiplash. Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Still haven't sorted out lunch at rising three p.m., sometimes in the heat cooking is the last thing you want to do!!!!!!


That would be a good time for egg salad and crackers or an egg salad sandwich. Nice cold egg salad. Or fruit.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> I see Julie has mentioned similar re the trade deal. Great Kiwi minds thinking alike.
> Another warmish afternoon, and have rescued my mermaid cross stitch, and after some adding and subtracting stitches here and there have managed to get it looking right again. Looking at something with fresh eyes works wonders for sure.


Yay! I'm so glad you could rescue it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm finally caught up on last week and over here now, I was home by 2p and then got sidetracked getting a few other errands run, then put pork chops, broccoli, mushrooms, and potatoes in the not a pressure cooker instapot, with broccoli cheddar soup and chicken stock, YUM, it came out great.
> 
> :sm04:


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: You did meet him, didn't you?! He is always HOT. He's always been warm all the time, but after 30+ years working in a foundry, his internal thermostat is really messed up. He's only just started wearing a winter coat in the last 3 weeks. Gloves? Not unless he has to snow blow the driveway, or when we were on our way across Texas last January. He did take them with him to work this past week, and last weekend, but who knows if he wore them.

Your dinner sounds good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Back again, I believe I've a reasonable deal from Bell and I can cancel at anytime due to selling of houses etc or I can move the services to another address. Fibe TV, Fibe Internet and a home phone landline was the package all for just below $90. Not bad, plus no installation fees etc.
> I haven't had TV in over 15 years maybe close to 20 so thought why not for 6 months, hopefully less all depends on when this house is sold.


That sounds like a great deal. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I finally got DILs birthday gift ready, only 2 days late. Mostly a card & $$ but I made her this headband. I hope she uses it, I had it all done except for finding a button for it


Very cute!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I've decided to try a meal kit service. It will be interesting to see if I like it. Already, I'm not sure! I'm getting 3 meals a week, which may be too much food. I'm trying the Weight Watcher plan. I'm trying for 4 weeks. Then I'll decide if I want to continue or not. You can skip weeks, which I did for my Feb. trip. You still have to buy food, milk, bread, etc. And it is only dinner. I have my doubts, but I'm giving it a try.


We did hello fresh for a bit, I really liked it, but I tend to forget to skip, so dropped it for a while.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: You did meet him, didn't you?! He is always HOT. He's always been warm all the time, but after 30+ years working in a foundry, his internal thermostat is really messed up. He's only just started wearing a winter coat in the last 3 weeks. Gloves? Not unless he has to snow blow the driveway, or when we were on our way across Texas last January. He did take them with him to work this past week, and last weekend, but who knows if he wore them.
> 
> Your dinner sounds good.


 :sm23: True, that would mess up the temp controls. At least he took his gloves with him. 
Thank you, it really turned out good for just winging it.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yay! I'm so glad you could rescue it.


Me too, because frogging would have been really hard going. I have got one part looking ok, now need to play round with another part and then I will be back in track I hope????. Just after 4pm and the heat is on so am leaving it be until tomorrow now. A cold glass of water, ice, lime and bitters coming up.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

MindyT said:


> I love chicken satay.....except nowadays I have a peanut sensitivity. Fooey! Thanks Sam and to the ladies for summaries. Kiwi....we "cut the cord" to cable some years ago. We were up to $125 or more per month. We bought the Roku system...cheap, like about $30 per t.v. set 1 x charge, and it has lots of channels and extras. Not so great if someone is a big sports fan but we aren't. And we take Amazon Prime and HBO and we are still under $40 a month.
> Don't miss it at all and love the difference in costs. Sam, also several good reciepes for cooking and freezing! Yay


I have Roku also at the other house, then again I have it here as well. Just thought for a few months i'd Treat myself Especially as I stuck indoors during the colder months.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Pearls Girls said:


> Our TV/Internet went up to almost a hundred dollars this year. I asked why? she said my contract ran out. I responded with that is strange as we don't even have a contract. We were getting a Senior discount open ended. The price went down to a couple of dollars less than we were paying. Under $85.


????????
This is what I personally hate with cable companies, one is always having to watch their billing and then always having to argue with them as to "WHY". 
I have a feeling that if I have the TV after a few months I'll be happy to have them disconnect.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder where that profit is going?- sounds like daylight robbery- we do pay a lot for Danish Butter- but not sure if it is as bad as that!!!!!


Government probably but I believe there are restrictions on anything dairy being imported into Canada which in turn protects the Canadian dairy farmers.


----------



## UteWhite1128 (Dec 2, 2014)

Very, very nice craft.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

pammie1234 said:


> I've decided to try a meal kit service. It will be interesting to see if I like it. Already, I'm not sure! I'm getting 3 meals a week, which may be too much food. I'm trying the Weight Watcher plan. I'm trying for 4 weeks. Then I'll decide if I want to continue or not. You can skip weeks, which I did for my Feb. trip. You still have to buy food, milk, bread, etc. And it is only dinner. I have my doubts, but I'm giving it a try.


I'm receiving a lot of flyers from companies that seem to be making meals for families. My friends in Wasaga Beach have been trying them and absolutely love them. She keeps sending me their websites to order from them, she in turn would receive a discount or something like that for recommending a client. 
These are gourmet meals and look and sound wonderful but they are for 2 and more people. I haven't ordered any as I have a freezer filled to the brim and need to eat whatever's in there 1st, lol!


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Kiwi....interesting no t.v. for so long. Good on ya'
I never gave up the habit although we watch only about an hour or hour an a half in the evening. And don't watch sports. But love Amazon Prime specials, shows etc. Loved The Crown, The Deuce, Mrs. Maisiel, True Detective, and a number of animal and travel shows on PBS and/or YouTube. PBS for Masterpiece, Independent Lens, etc. I do miss AMC and TMC for old movies though. But Amazon is more and more adding them..


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: You did meet him, didn't you?! He is always HOT. He's always been warm all the time, but after 30+ years working in a foundry, his internal thermostat is really messed up. He's only just started wearing a winter coat in the last 3 weeks. Gloves? Not unless he has to snow blow the driveway, or when we were on our way across Texas last January. He did take them with him to work this past week, and last weekend, but who knows if he wore them.
> 
> Your dinner sounds good.


I run hot also. It has always been the case, but worse since menopause. It is no fun as you cannot always take off clothes to be cooler! 
:sm11:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We did hello fresh for a bit, I really liked it, but I tend to forget to skip, so dropped it for a while.


I think it would be good for me, but it is a lot of food and that might make it undesirable!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cute headband Bonnie. Can you direct me to the pattern source?
> 
> Sam sorry about the water problem; boy can I relate! Hope it is an easy and inexpensive fix. Thank you for the wonderful start as always and also thanks to Darowil & Kate.
> 
> Lay down when I got home from knitting group around 3:30 as I was hurting all over. Fell asleep and woke up at 7:30 p.m. so figure I'll be up for awhile. Not hurting so much now so must have needed the rest. Of course, that meant DH fixed his own dinner (sandwich) and when I got up I just ate a couple of tangelos.


The pattern is Green Forest

https://intheloopknitting.com/headband-and-headwrap-knitting-patterns/


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

For some reason it's in the middle of my post.

Northern Pike is really good. When we catch smaller ones we fry it after DH debones it. For the big ones, I bake them, sprinkle with salt, pepper, oregano, parsley & tyme. Then I put chunks of butter, celery & onions inside. Usually I do 2 big fish for the wildlife supper but only one big one was caught so that's it.


pammie1234 said:


> Don't know why, but my reply didn't post!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

buy a few make them up and freeze half that way you will have a variety in the freezer, for when you don't feel like making something.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Where are you off to in February? You sure get around.
I've seen those meal services advertised but thought they must be very expensive.


pammie1234 said:


> I've decided to try a meal kit service. It will be interesting to see if I like it. Already, I'm not sure! I'm getting 3 meals a week, which may be too much food. I'm trying the Weight Watcher plan. I'm trying for 4 weeks. Then I'll decide if I want to continue or not. You can skip weeks, which I did for my Feb. trip. You still have to buy food, milk, bread, etc. And it is only dinner. I have my doubts, but I'm giving it a try.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

There is still some imported dairy, I think it's 12% of the total now which I personally think is too much as the farmers have to have enough income to stay in business. I had relatives who were dairy farmers & it's a twice a day, 365 days a year job so they have to have enough income to make people want to do it or soon no one here will be doing it.
I better be quiet about this, sorry Sam.



kiwifrau said:


> Government probably but I believe there are restrictions on anything dairy being imported into Canada which in turn protects the Canadian dairy farmers.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

A FedEx worker was found dead at a delivery facility. It looks like he froze to death. They are saying that it was the temperature, but I'm sure they will do an autopsy to make sure. So sad. I hope all of you in the blizzard are staying inside. Hopefully you will get relief soon.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Where are you off to in February? You sure get around.
> I've seen those meal services advertised but thought they must be very expensive.


This is our shortest trip to date. We are going to the Caribbean. We have ports at San Juan, Puerto Rico, Tortola, B.v.i, and Phillipsburg, St. Maarten. We are on a new ship. I think its maiden voyage was in December. It looks pretty fancy. We are excited, but it ended up being one of our more expensive trips. Once in a lifetime for sure!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, happy you can get out more.
Bonnie, nice headband.
Gwen, my FM kicking in too. I took an extra Lyrica 50mg. Usually i only take 1 a day. Hope you feel better soon.
Fan, love to hear how meal plan works for you.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi all, love the headband, Bonnie. Perfect color for Valentine’s Day. 

Desert Joy, sorry you are having so much pain. Hope it eases. Somewhere I once heard the connection to rain or snow had something to do with the fact that our bodies are made up of up to 75% water, and the changes in barometric pressure have an effect on that. I don’t know if that’s true, but I have heard a lot of people say weather affects their arthritis. I don’t know how that info can be helpful in reducing the pain.

I thought of another British mystery I like; anyone else like Dr. Blake?

Back to swimming tomorrow morning (I’ve been hibernating during the polar vortex.) Opera tomorrow afternoon. It’s Carmen! Ole!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am so sorry the leg is still causing you pain. Kept forgetting to send healing hugs concerning the blisters but know you have been in my nightly prayers.


Fan said:


> Lovely work Bonnie, the hot pink is excellent.
> Re the leg, it is a slow process and still quite tender to touch, am really being careful walking around would hate to bang it on something.
> So pleased you're on the mend also and you will be fine for your trip.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Bonnie! Lots of free patterns....I've bookmarked it for sure.


Bonnie7591 said:


> The pattern is Green Forest
> 
> https://intheloopknitting.com/headband-and-headwrap-knitting-patterns/


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Same to you Joy. I'm hoping it is the weather causing it and not the absence of the prenisone I had been put on to "kick start" the orencia. We shall see


sassafras123 said:


> Julie, happy you can get out more.
> Bonnie, nice headband.
> Gwen, my FM kicking in too. I took an extra Lyrica 50mg. Usually i only take 1 a day. Hope you feel better soon.
> Fan, love to hear how meal plan works for you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I watched Dr Blake and enjoyed it.

Okay, headed back to bed. TTYL



machriste said:


> Hi all, love the headband, Bonnie. Perfect color for Valentine's Day.
> 
> Desert Joy, sorry you are having so much pain. Hope it eases. Somewhere I once heard the connection to rain or snow had something to do with the fact that our bodies are made up of up to 75% water, and the changes in barometric pressure have an effect on that. I don't know if that's true, but I have heard a lot of people say weather affects their arthritis. I don't know how that info can be helpful in reducing the pain.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, happy you can get out more.
> Bonnie, nice headband.
> Gwen, my FM kicking in too. I took an extra Lyrica 50mg. Usually i only take 1 a day. Hope you feel better soon.
> Fan, love to hear how meal plan works for you.


So am I!, it's much better for Ringo too!.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm23: True, that would mess up the temp controls. At least he took his gloves with him.
> Thank you, it really turned out good for just winging it.


 :sm24:


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Night all and TTFN


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I run hot also. It has always been the case, but worse since menopause. It is no fun as you cannot always take off clothes to be cooler!
> :sm11:


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Night! Well, good morning, it's 12:05am!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

machriste said:


> Hi all, love the headband, Bonnie. Perfect color for Valentine's Day.
> 
> Desert Joy, sorry you are having so much pain. Hope it eases. Somewhere I once heard the connection to rain or snow had something to do with the fact that our bodies are made up of up to 75% water, and the changes in barometric pressure have an effect on that. I don't know if that's true, but I have heard a lot of people say weather affects their arthritis. I don't know how that info can be helpful in reducing the pain.
> 
> ...


I love Dr. Blake!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mindy, night night.
Gwen, hope so too.
Machriste, thank you actually the FM & arthritis are better than when i was diagnosed about 20 years ago. Mostly becase i now have acccess to jacuzzi and sauna, CBD salve, Lyrica and have learved how to deal with pain. For instance REALLY wanted to stay invalided, curled up inbed. But got up and out and walked Maya 45 minutes and felt happier. Nature, views of the Sierras, feeding 3 horses, 2 donkeys and 1 cow all of whom prance up to their fences when they see me make me happy.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Same to you Joy. I'm hoping it is the weather causing it and not the absence of the prenisone I had been put on to "kick start" the orencia. We shall see


I hope that both of you feel better soon!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great headband - really like the color. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I finally got DILs birthday gift ready, only 2 days late. Mostly a card & $$ but I made her this headband. I hope she uses it, I had it all done except for finding a button for it


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think you are right on that. --- sam



kiwifrau said:


> Government probably but I believe there are restrictions on anything dairy being imported into Canada which in turn protects the Canadian dairy farmers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't be sorry - i agree. it's all political. trump - up to his usual antics was having a fit over the fact Canada would not allow imports from the states. i forget what he threatened and i don't know if Canada is accepting american daiary products or not. i hope not. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> There is still some imported dairy, I think it's 12% of the total now which I personally think is too much as the farmers have to have enough income to stay in business. I had relatives who were dairy farmers & it's a twice a day, 365 days a year job so they have to have enough income to make people want to do it or soon no one here will be doing it.
> I better be quiet about this, sorry Sam.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wish they were books. --- sam



machriste said:


> Hi all, love the headband, Bonnie. Perfect color for Valentine's Day.
> 
> Desert Joy, sorry you are having so much pain. Hope it eases. Somewhere I once heard the connection to rain or snow had something to do with the fact that our bodies are made up of up to 75% water, and the changes in barometric pressure have an effect on that. I don't know if that's true, but I have heard a lot of people say weather affects their arthritis. I don't know how that info can be helpful in reducing the pain.
> 
> ...


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

pammie1234 said:


> A FedEx worker was found dead at a delivery facility. It looks like he froze to death. They are saying that it was the temperature, but I'm sure they will do an autopsy to make sure. So sad. I hope all of you in the blizzard are staying inside. Hopefully you will get relief soon.


Oh that's so sad, poor family.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks Sam and ladies for getting us started off again. Hope the burst pipe gets fixed soon Sam and that you will all have water again. 

Another couple of hot days..today 36c and tomorrow to be 40c but at least with a cool change early afternoon..or so they say anyway. :sm12: There is a bit of a coolish breeze just now at 7.30pm so I have all windows and doors open hoping to cool down the house by bedtime. 

Have only lost one little plant so far this Summer so that's not too bad really.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Sam Thai chicken satay sounds delicious, only thing I don't have is the peanut butter.
> Orange zest shortbread also sound delicious. I love real buttery shortbread, has to have butter, not any of the chemical ingredients that most have, yuck!
> 
> When I was up North last week I bought some really fantastic butter which is produced in Alliston and the difference in taste is unbelievable. I read an article in the National Post about the company and they also mentioned "Kiwi Pure" butter for CND$11.20 for 250gr. Yikes, but I am going to treat myself to some as there's nothing better than NZ butter, lol!
> ????????


Gee Wizz that's a crazy amount of money for the butter.! But enjoy. :sm17:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Morning Sam and ladies , woke up to winter wonderland again this morning with big fat snowflakes gently coming from the sky ,, so I'll be getting be getting my daily workout again although Edith my elderly neighbour says there is no rush as she is staying in all weekend so youngest will do hers tomorrow, Was watching winterwatch last night and they were saying that even though its snowing now that signs of spring had been showing up way to early this year , they mentioned what I said that honey suckle is in full leaf ,butterflies and bees spotted in december , and someone had sent a picture of frogspawn spotted February 1st , all these things should not be happening for months , poor nature is definitley in a muddle

Hoping today is the day you get the pipe fixed Sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I finally got DILs birthday gift ready, only 2 days late. Mostly a card & $$ but I made her this headband. I hope she uses it, I had it all done except for finding a button for it


That is pretty Bonnie I like the colour


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cute headband Bonnie. Can you direct me to the pattern source?
> 
> Sam sorry about the water problem; boy can I relate! Hope it is an easy and inexpensive fix. Thank you for the wonderful start as always and also thanks to Darowil & Kate.
> 
> Lay down when I got home from knitting group around 3:30 as I was hurting all over. Fell asleep and woke up at 7:30 p.m. so figure I'll be up for awhile. Not hurting so much now so must have needed the rest. Of course, that meant DH fixed his own dinner (sandwich) and when I got up I just ate a couple of tangelos.


Hope you are getting some sleep now Gwen and wake up feeling lots better ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> I'm receiving a lot of flyers from companies that seem to be making meals for families. My friends in Wasaga Beach have been trying them and absolutely love them. She keeps sending me their websites to order from them, she in turn would receive a discount or something like that for recommending a client.
> These are gourmet meals and look and sound wonderful but they are for 2 and more people. I haven't ordered any as I have a freezer filled to the brim and need to eat whatever's in there 1st, lol!


There are a lot of companies doing it here too ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Hi all, love the headband, Bonnie. Perfect color for Valentine's Day.
> 
> Desert Joy, sorry you are having so much pain. Hope it eases. Somewhere I once heard the connection to rain or snow had something to do with the fact that our bodies are made up of up to 75% water, and the changes in barometric pressure have an effect on that. I don't know if that's true, but I have heard a lot of people say weather affects their arthritis. I don't know how that info can be helpful in reducing the pain.
> 
> ...


I think its true as my knee that got damaged in the accident really aches when its damp weather 
I like the Doctor Blake Mysteries with Craig Mclachlan its Australian , never seen a British Dr Blake will have to look for it


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I finally got DILs birthday gift ready, only 2 days late. Mostly a card & $$ but I made her this headband. I hope she uses it, I had it all done except for finding a button for it


Very pretty. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Mindy, night night.
> Gwen, hope so too.
> Machriste, thank you actually the FM & arthritis are better than when i was diagnosed about 20 years ago. Mostly becase i now have acccess to jacuzzi and sauna, CBD salve, Lyrica and have learved how to deal with pain. For instance REALLY wanted to stay invalided, curled up inbed. But got up and out and walked Maya 45 minutes and felt happier. Nature, views of the Sierras, feeding 3 horses, 2 donkeys and 1 cow all of whom prance up to their fences when they see me make me happy.


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> don't be sorry - i agree. it's all political. trump - up to his usual antics was having a fit over the fact Canada would not allow imports from the states. i forget what he threatened and i don't know if Canada is accepting american daiary products or not. i hope not. --- sam


Is He happy to have exports from Canada?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Shovelled the driveway , cleaned all up , evening meal all ready to go in oven , finished the star wars hat so now I can get back to my own knitting ????


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good morning, everyone. I haven't heard if the Groundhog saw his shadow or not, but it is very cloudy here. Temperature is ok, but I've heard we are in for a cold spell, Texas style! Started watching The Passage, and I think I'm going to like it. I've put the digital book on hold at the library. Prefer a "real" book, but it is convenient to have it on my iPad. I hope everyone is doing well and staying warm, or cool if you are in the heat!


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Not much rain and little wind. So, happy about that! Got a blurb from PBS station: Endeavor, the new one, will be on in July and Grantchester in June. So, there's a happy thought for those of us who love those shows. New fellow in Grantchester, wondr why original is leaving? Realized when we shopped this week at TJ's, I forgot to buy canned black, white and pinto beans. My standbys for quick meals or casseroles. Ugh, don't want to go out and shop in town again. Guess I'll make a pot of beans from scratch! There's a novel thought! Beans are about the only bit of canned goods we use anymore. Started a scarf in that "new" coral color of the year. 4 rows K and 1 pattern of wrap 2 y/o's and then drop off on next K row. Looks pretty. Now, who can wear that color that I know I wonder?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good morning sunshine ! Feeling great this morning; slept until almost 9. Have breakfast in oven...oops timer going off! TTYL


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

thewren said:


> don't be sorry - i agree. it's all political. trump - up to his usual antics was having a fit over the fact Canada would not allow imports from the states. i forget what he threatened and i don't know if Canada is accepting american daiary products or not. i hope not. --- sam


In Maine WE heat our homes with electricity coming down from Canada. If all trade is halted the only ones hurting will be us little guys. If Dairy farmers can't sell their milk somewhere the farmers will all have problems and as they are all subsidized to raise or not by the government you and I will suffer more as the american taxpayers, the little guys with no write offs pay the Government, we'll be hurting more. Everybody needs to get along for things to run smoothly.
What do I know??? I'm just figuring according to my household. When people are getting along things run smoother.
The more we pay the Government the less we have for yarn and Fabric.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

machriste said:


> Hi all, love the headband, Bonnie. Perfect color for Valentine's Day.
> 
> Desert Joy, sorry you are having so much pain. Hope it eases. Somewhere I once heard the connection to rain or snow had something to do with the fact that our bodies are made up of up to 75% water, and the changes in barometric pressure have an effect on that. I don't know if that's true, but I have heard a lot of people say weather affects their arthritis. I don't know how that info can be helpful in reducing the pain.
> 
> ...


I like Dr Blake, Father Brown etc. Those are ones I'm sure will not be to horrid and always come out OK in the end.
I liked Grandchester, Martin Clune shows, Poldark and lots of other british shows. I think many finished that I liked not sure if there is more or going to be more?
I watched all of Call the Midwife and, Canadian films Heartland and ...... :sm02: I can't think of anynames this a.m. I slept in from midnight until almost 10 a.m. It is much easier to sleep once the spasms calm down.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mindy, glad you didnt get winds. My mind cant visualize pattern so looking forward to seeing oic of your coral scarf.
Raining here. Might go to gym later and water jog then jacuzzi and sauna.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Mindy, glad you didnt get winds. My mind cant visualize pattern so looking forward to seeing oic of your coral scarf.
> Raining here. Might go to gym later and water jog then jacuzzi and sauna.


At least you're not Water Logging this time, Joy!!!!!!! :sm23:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

pammie1234 said:


> Good morning, everyone. I haven't heard if the Groundhog saw his shadow or not, but it is very cloudy here. Temperature is ok, but I've heard we are in for a cold spell, Texas style! Started watching The Passage, and I think I'm going to like it. I've put the digital book on hold at the library. Prefer a "real" book, but it is convenient to have it on my iPad. I hope everyone is doing well and staying warm, or cool if you are in the heat!


It is sunny here in Maine. Spring equinox still comes in March after 6 more weeks.
I know several stores are having Ground Hog sales today. Don't know if I'll go in the rush of customers or not.The fabric sales started yesterday. At Thursday night quilt group they were scheming as to who would be there first and carpooling. I can only go if and when I can. I hope that it was not too cold last night as I neglected to put my car in , but got icy driveway sanded instead.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Good morning! Sunny and 25F ABOVE 0...wahoooo :sm01:

There are several recipes on this week's start-up that I want to try...yum yum!

We were supposed to have lunch with DS, DDIL and DGKs but due to cancellations from the cold, DDIL had to move several hair appointments to today so no lunch with them today...darn!

There is the annual RV and Camping Show at the indoor football stadium in downtown Minneapolis this weekend. We are not in the market for an RV but it is fun to look and the weather certainly is cooperating for a drive and walk around. We shall see.

My hair is at an in-between stage. My DIL cut it, back in October, and I have been growing it out since. Now I'm thinking I should just cut it again...I hate this stage of uncooperative hair and my indecision. Time will tell, I guess.

You all have a great weekend and I'll check back soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

That's awful. We are under an extreme cold warning right now, -34C/-30F but it says wind chill -43 to-48C / about -50F????& my GS is supposed to go to hockey, some people are idiots. My DIL just called, her aunt called from Meadow Lake where they are to go for hockey & says it white out conditions. She said DH should just pick up the kids & bring them here & forget the hockey game. 


pammie1234 said:


> A FedEx worker was found dead at a delivery facility. It looks like he froze to death. They are saying that it was the temperature, but I'm sure they will do an autopsy to make sure. So sad. I hope all of you in the blizzard are staying inside. Hopefully you will get relief soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sounds like a great holiday.


pammie1234 said:


> This is our shortest trip to date. We are going to the Caribbean. We have ports at San Juan, Puerto Rico, Tortola, B.v.i, and Phillipsburg, St. Maarten. We are on a new ship. I think its maiden voyage was in December. It looks pretty fancy. We are excited, but it ended up being one of our more expensive trips. Once in a lifetime for sure!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Yes, there is now some US milk on the shelves in certain stores but I won't buy it on principle.

To me it's common sense that some things have to be produced in our own country, just for food security for the population. 


thewren said:


> don't be sorry - i agree. it's all political. trump - up to his usual antics was having a fit over the fact Canada would not allow imports from the states. i forget what he threatened and i don't know if Canada is accepting american daiary products or not. i hope not. --- sam


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Back again, I believe I've a reasonable deal from Bell and I can cancel at anytime due to selling of houses etc or I can move the services to another address. Fibe TV, Fibe Internet and a home phone landline was the package all for just below $90. Not bad, plus no installation fees etc.
> I haven't had TV in over 15 years maybe close to 20 so thought why not for 6 months, hopefully less all depends on when this house is sold.


Wow, you got a really good deal. What TV programming did you get?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks Sam and ladies for the start of a new week. The chicken recipes sound so good. I do my own schnitzel recipes just the way yours is. It always turns tasty.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam, in my skimming, I missed that you have had water pipe problems. I hope it's fixed by now.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

It was on the national news last night about how traffic was completely stopped for 12 hours on some main road due to the snow. It only looked like there was about 3-4 inches but must have been accidents blocking the road.


Swedenme said:


> Morning Sam and ladies , woke up to winter wonderland again this morning with big fat snowflakes gently coming from the sky ,, so I'll be getting be getting my daily workout again although Edith my elderly neighbour says there is no rush as she is staying in all weekend so youngest will do hers tomorrow, Was watching winterwatch last night and they were saying that even though its snowing now that signs of spring had been showing up way to early this year , they mentioned what I said that honey suckle is in full leaf ,butterflies and bees spotted in december , and someone had sent a picture of frogspawn spotted February 1st , all these things should not be happening for months , poor nature is definitley in a muddle
> 
> Hoping today is the day you get the pipe fixed Sam


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam & ladies, thanks for starting us off on another week, boy they sure whiz by.
> I love schnitzel, usually I do pork but should try it with chicken.
> 
> My neighbor stopped by this afternoon to drop off a 16 lb Northern Pike that I'm to cook for the wildlife supper tomorrow night ????I thought it wasn't until next week???? DH is taking GS to hockey so the neighbor said he will come over in the afternoon to do any required lifting to get it in the oven.
> ...


I hope your neighbour is going to stick around to take the pike out of the oven too. I haven't had pike in ages - too many bones to suit me but it is tasty. I hope you aren't overdoing it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It was on the national news last night about how traffic was completely stopped for 12 hours on some main road due to the snow. It only looked like there was about 3-4 inches but must have been accidents blocking the road.


I think it was jackknifed lorries that were causing the jams. We don't get a lot of snowy weather and drivers don't have chains or studded tyres so there is always chaos.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnies - that's a lovely headband and the colour is very pretty.

Pammie - some ladies in my area use this kind of service and they are quite pleased with it. I'm on their list too but my freezer is full so I can't justify using this yet. The foods sound good though.

Kaye - I know you were asked this question before and you have answered it but I don't remember the answer. How do you copy all the original posts into one reply? I seem to do a lot of individual posts when one like yours would be good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I'm receiving a lot of flyers from companies that seem to be making meals for families. My friends in Wasaga Beach have been trying them and absolutely love them. She keeps sending me their websites to order from them, she in turn would receive a discount or something like that for recommending a client.
> These are gourmet meals and look and sound wonderful but they are for 2 and more people. I haven't ordered any as I have a freezer filled to the brim and need to eat whatever's in there 1st, lol!


I received a $50 credit from one of the companies here. They also offer a discount on your first order.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> This is our shortest trip to date. We are going to the Caribbean. We have ports at San Juan, Puerto Rico, Tortola, B.v.i, and Phillipsburg, St. Maarten. We are on a new ship. I think its maiden voyage was in December. It looks pretty fancy. We are excited, but it ended up being one of our more expensive trips. Once in a lifetime for sure!


I hope you have a great time.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> don't be sorry - i agree. it's all political. trump - up to his usual antics was having a fit over the fact Canada would not allow imports from the states. i forget what he threatened and i don't know if Canada is accepting american daiary products or not. i hope not. --- sam


I believe that we did concede somewhat. The problem is that the U.S. dairy producers use some anti biotics that we don't. The difficulty I can foresee is that Canadians might avoid buying these so our Canadian stores will be the losers.

Our groundhog came out this morning and didn't see his shadow. He says Spring is on the way - one can only hope as I look out the window and see piles of snow. :sm23:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's awful. We are under an extreme cold warning right now, -34C/-30F but it says wind chill -43 to-48C / about -50F????& my GS is supposed to go to hockey, some people are idiots. My DIL just called, her aunt called from Meadow Lake where they are to go for hockey & says it white out conditions. She said DH should just pick up the kids & bring them here & forget the hockey game.


I hope your DH listens and doesn't go to the game. I've been through some terrible whiteouts and I never want to do it again. I'm sure you have too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pammie - some ladies in my area use this kind of service and they are quite pleased with it. I'm on their list too but my freezer is full so I can't justify using this yet. The foods sound good though.

It's funny but just as I logged out, I received an email from Chef's Plate offering me a discount on my first order.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Is He happy to have exports from Canada?


He has put tariffs on many things coming from Canada, particularly steel & lumber . Our crazy government signed an agreement without demanding those be taken off before they signed & so far they are still on. People are not impressed that he gave up, I think it was 5% of our dairy & got nothing in return.

Edit:Our dairy farmers have to buy a quota when they start, they are guaranteed sale for the amount of milk in the quota at a specified price. If they produce more, they are penalized. They aren't subsidized as American farmers are, they are allowed to produce unlimited amounts.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

DH will be home by the time it's cooked. No I'm not overdoing it, I sit down when I feel tired & im not lifting
We eat mostly pike but DH & DS are excellent at deboning it for frying so no bones to worry about. When baked, most of the bones just lift away from the meat too.


budasha said:


> I hope your neighbour is going to stick around to take the pike out of the oven too. I haven't had pike in ages - too many bones to suit me but it is tasty. I hope you aren't overdoing it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

DIL sent out a group text to all the team parents & they got the game cancelled????????


budasha said:


> I hope your DH listens and doesn't go to the game. I've been through some terrible whiteouts and I never want to do it again. I'm sure you have too.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for getting another weeks' KTP started Sam and ladies. I've had a quick skim through the recipes and will be trying some of the chicken ones. Sam, do you have water back on yet? I certainly hope so.

It looks like we, in this area, have got away with not too much snow compared with other parts of the UK. After quite a heavy fall overnight on Thursday we did not get the expected falls yesterday. The sky looked full of snow but wherever it fell it wasn't here! Today has been bright blue skies and brilliant sunshine but still cold so the snow is not thawing much. I had a guy come this morning to help move a bookcase from my house to DSs house. He got it loaded on his truck and was just walking round when his legs just went from under him and he landed on his back. Fortunately he wasn't hurt but I think he'll have a few bruises tomorrow. I've just had a call from my walking friends to see if I was joining them tomorrow. I've declined, I don't like walking on ice!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Back home from Library- catching up on Philippa Gregory- I enjoy a well researched historical novel! Also found a treatise on Maori Art written by a former lecturer of mine- so I broke my rule of one at a time!
> As Fran says it is much cooler today- makes it much more pleasant when walking, although my nice Tongan neighbour Tina gave me a ride through to the Library- so I got there without any effort!
> Have to put on my thinking cap for lunch- I have the second portion of Silver Beet, but am not sure what to make to go with it!
> 
> Thanks to all, for getting the new week on the way!


I love Phillipa Gregory books. I think I've read most of them. Her books are an enjoyable way to catch up on all the history I wasn't interested in at school!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I finally got DILs birthday gift ready, only 2 days late. Mostly a card & $$ but I made her this headband. I hope she uses it, I had it all done except for finding a button for it


Neat headband, I love the colour. Hope your DIL enjoys wearing it.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> I've decided to try a meal kit service. It will be interesting to see if I like it. Already, I'm not sure! I'm getting 3 meals a week, which may be too much food. I'm trying the Weight Watcher plan. I'm trying for 4 weeks. Then I'll decide if I want to continue or not. You can skip weeks, which I did for my Feb. trip. You still have to buy food, milk, bread, etc. And it is only dinner. I have my doubts, but I'm giving it a try.


I watched a survey they did on our TV just recently on various delivered meal kits. The results were varied but the overriding criticism was the fact that they all came with way too much plastic packaging around everything.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> That would be a good time for egg salad and crackers or an egg salad sandwich. Nice cold egg salad. Or fruit.


Agreed. I never cook in hot weather.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning sunshine ! Feeling great this morning; slept until almost 9. Have breakfast in oven...oops timer going off! TTYL


Glad you got a good nights' sleep and are now feeling better.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am so sorry the leg is still causing you pain. Kept forgetting to send healing hugs concerning the blisters but know you have been in my nightly prayers.


Thank you Gwen, you are very kind. It is frustrating and I wasn't prepared for it to cause a problem.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

angelam said:


> Thanks for getting another weeks' KTP started Sam and ladies. I've had a quick skim through the recipes and will be trying some of the chicken ones. Sam, do you have water back on yet? I certainly hope so.
> 
> It looks like we, in this area, have got away with not too much snow compared with other parts of the UK. After quite a heavy fall overnight on Thursday we did not get the expected falls yesterday. The sky looked full of snow but wherever it fell it wasn't here! Today has been bright blue skies and brilliant sunshine but still cold so the snow is not thawing much. I had a guy come this morning to help move a bookcase from my house to DSs house. He got it loaded on his truck and was just walking round when his legs just went from under him and he landed on his back. Fortunately he wasn't hurt but I think he'll have a few bruises tomorrow. I've just had a call from my walking friends to see if I was joining them tomorrow. I've declined, I don't like walking on ice!


Same here weather wise.i think walking on ice is called skating, and I don't do it either. I'm not Jayne Torvill!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

martina said:


> Same here weather wise.i think walking on ice is called skating, and I don't do it either. I'm not Jayne Torvill!


 :sm24: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Same here weather wise.i think walking on ice is called skating, and I don't do it either. I'm not Jayne Torvill!


No up here walking on ice is called windmill dancing ????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No up here walking on ice is called windmill dancing ????


The first and only time I ever tried ice skating, on an indoor rink I did the windmill dance and fell.
I landed on my bum and damaged my tailbone. I did not realise that the blades skim the top of the ice only, lost what little balance I have and down I went. 
I have been to an ice show with Jayne Torvill and Christopher Deane and it was absolutely wonderful. They came out here and an ice rink was made in a local wool storage shed.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> The first and only time I ever tried ice skating, on an indoor rink I did the windmill dance and fell.
> I landed on my bum and damaged my tailbone. I did not realise that the blades skim the top of the ice only, lost what little balance I have and down I went.
> I have been to an ice show with Jayne Torvill and Christopher Deane and it was absolutely wonderful. They came out here and an ice rink was made in a local wool storage shed.


That must have been painful , I love ice skating although I have done it since I was little , some of my favourite memories are of my younger brother and myself going ice skating at midnight ,just the two of us out and about perfect although he was always faster than me which was rather galling


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> That must have been painful , I love ice skating although I have done it since I was little , some of my favourite memories are of my younger brother and myself going ice skating at midnight ,just the two of us out and about perfect although he was always faster than me which was rather galling


I've always wanted to learn to skate and to ski. I think I've left it a bit late for either now. :sm16:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

gottastch said:


> Good morning! Sunny and 25F ABOVE 0...wahoooo :sm01:
> 
> There are several recipes on this week's start-up that I want to try...yum yum!
> 
> ...


 :sm02:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

It was supposed to read. . .you can always grow your hair out until a suitable donation can be made to a wig program for children. That is what I have been doing most of my life. I pin it up at that awful spot and keep it growing for my next donation. It is one thing that I can give freely and it doesn't cost. The haircut for donations is free. 

:sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It was on the national news last night about how traffic was completely stopped for 12 hours on some main road due to the snow. It only looked like there was about 3-4 inches but must have been accidents blocking the road.


That was my impression, too, not anywhere near enough to bring Canada to a halt!!!!!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That must have been painful , I love ice skating although I have done it since I was little , some of my favourite memories are of my younger brother and myself going ice skating at midnight ,just the two of us out and about perfect although he was always faster than me which was rather galling


I wish I could have done that it looks so graceful. I did have roller skates which were good fun. 
But that was a bit of a disaster too, the little boy next door was watching me skate down the driveway one day and deliberately threw a stone under the wheels, I tripped and broke my arm. He got in trouble for his actions. So my adventures with those kind of things were short lived.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> I love Phillipa Gregory books. I think I've read most of them. Her books are an enjoyable way to catch up on all the history I wasn't interested in at school!


 :sm24: We don't (or didn't) get a lot of English History in our schools- my main source for a long time was Ten 66 and All That- I know it is a spoof, but it does give a general idea.
Then I discovered Pear's Cyclopaedia.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> I wish I could have done that it looks so graceful. I did have roller skates which were good fun.
> But that was a bit of a disaster too, the little boy next door was watching me skate down the driveway one day and deliberately threw a stone under the wheels, I tripped and broke my arm. He got in trouble for his actions. So my adventures with those kind of things were short lived.


Oops another painful fall , I fell too on my roller skates but my own fault as I tried to climb a metal staircase while wearing them and carrying a glass bottle it did not end well and I got 8 stitches for my effort


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> I've always wanted to learn to skate and to ski. I think I've left it a bit late for either now. :sm16:


My dads idea of learning me to ski was a slight nudge in the back while at the top of a hill luckily the hill was only small and I did manage to stay upright but dont ask me how, it took me awhile to get from trainer skis to normal ones


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Back from our trip. Nice to be home again. Quick question and then I’ll catch up. So on Facebook, I signed up just so I could get in on the back up party. And first thing, some one outside the group has “found” me and wants to be my friend. I’ve been in the Facebook scene before and had very nasty experience. And I sure am only on cause I want to keep in touch with all you folks. I’m going to notify the person who sent me the request that I don’t want to be his friend. Lol. But my question to you all is how on earth can I make sure this doesn’t keep happening. I changed my name btw and I will let Gwen know what it is. I checked all my settings and thought I had made them as private as can be. I see though that my name is still there as is my contact info. Anyone know how to get rid of that so no one can see it? I hope you can help me because if not I think I will delete the account. I’m getting a panic attack just worrying about it. I have enough issues without having fb in my life.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

probably not. --- sam



darowil said:


> Is He happy to have exports from Canada?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a bit cool. i would stay home too - whiteouts are dangerous. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> That's awful. We are under an extreme cold warning right now, -34C/-30F but it says wind chill -43 to-48C / about -50F????& my GS is supposed to go to hockey, some people are idiots. My DIL just called, her aunt called from Meadow Lake where they are to go for hockey & says it white out conditions. She said DH should just pick up the kids & bring them here & forget the hockey game.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

copy and paste. --- sam



budasha said:


> Bonnies - that's a lovely headband and the colour is very pretty.
> 
> Pammie - some ladies in my area use this kind of service and they are quite pleased with it. I'm on their list too but my freezer is full so I can't justify using this yet. The foods sound good though.
> 
> Kaye - I know you were asked this question before and you have answered it but I don't remember the answer. How do you copy all the original posts into one reply? I seem to do a lot of individual posts when one like yours would be good.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Gary showed up about three this morning to tell me the pipe was fixed and he was checking if if had water or not - which i did. i was greatly amused - only Gary would show up at 3am to announce the pipe was fixed. he said he had it fixed around eleven. have no idea what he was doing before he showed up here. i went right back to sleep. --- sam


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> Gary showed up about three this morning to tell me the pipe was fixed and he was checking if if had water or not - which i did. i was greatly amused - only Gary would show up at 3am to announce the pipe was fixed. he said he had it fixed around eleven. have no idea what he was doing before he showed up here. i went right back to sleep. --- sam


Somebody showing up at that hour would be scary, but at least you knew it was Gary and it is fixed. Hope it stays that way.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

thewren said:


> Gary showed up about three this morning to tell me the pipe was fixed and he was checking if if had water or not - which i did. i was greatly amused - only Gary would show up at 3am to announce the pipe was fixed. he said he had it fixed around eleven. have no idea what he was doing before he showed up here. i went right back to sleep. --- sam


So glad the pipe is fixed. Stay inside out of the nasty weather.
I was interested in the roller skating and ski stories. I'd never skied in SD, so when I moved to UT with great skiing all around me, I was able to get a complete ski outfit, skis, boots, helmet, etc on sale. I then covered a weekend of hospital anesthesia call and did 17 broken legs, all from skiing and one was the expert from Sundance who'd taught skiing for years. First thing Monday morning I was able to return the ski stuff and get my money back. Decided that it was too chancy for someone as klutzy as I am to take of skiing that late in life. I love watching those who do it gracefully. 
Glad the cross stitch is again coming along. Sounds like a bit of creativity will take care of your problem.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> Gary showed up about three this morning to tell me the pipe was fixed and he was checking if if had water or not - which i did. i was greatly amused - only Gary would show up at 3am to announce the pipe was fixed. he said he had it fixed around eleven. have no idea what he was doing before he showed up here. i went right back to sleep. --- sam


Glad you got the pipe fixed and the water back on again, though I'm not sure I would appreciate someone coming to tell me that at 3am! :sm16:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> So glad the pipe is fixed. Stay inside out of the nasty weather.
> I was interested in the roller skating and ski stories. I'd never skied in SD, so when I moved to UT with great skiing all around me, I was able to get a complete ski outfit, skis, boots, helmet, etc on sale. I then covered a weekend of hospital anesthesia call and did 17 broken legs, all from skiing and one was the expert from Sundance who'd taught skiing for years. First thing Monday morning I was able to return the ski stuff and get my money back. Decided that it was too chancy for someone as klutzy as I am to take of skiing that late in life. I love watching those who do it gracefully.
> Glad the cross stitch is again coming along. Sounds like a bit of creativity will take care of your problem.


Lol think that would put me off skiing too ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

an interesting article on growing your own medicine. --- sam

http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=20556


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you have to know Gary - he can be off the wall sometimes. he probably never thought of waiting until morning. i love him dearly - he is a great son-in-law. --- sam



angelam said:


> Glad you got the pipe fixed and the water back on again, though I'm not sure I would appreciate someone coming to tell me that at 3am! :sm16:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

thewren said:


> Gary showed up about three this morning to tell me the pipe was fixed and he was checking if if had water or not - which i did. i was greatly amused - only Gary would show up at 3am to announce the pipe was fixed. he said he had it fixed around eleven. have no idea what he was doing before he showed up here. i went right back to sleep. --- sam


Is Gary your son? Older or youngest or only?
Did he work on the pipe at 11p.m.? He should have let you know then and go home and go to bed, I would think. Glad that you have water.
Was it needing defrosting or did it break? we worry all winter when the weather goes down hill. 
!!p.m. to 3a,m. . . .up most of the night in cold temps. . . I hope he didn't have to go to work today.
Glad that you SAM are back in business. Stay warm and hydrated.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is from last week.

None in the cupboard here, but it’s warmish so having a tall glass of lime water ice and bitters to cool off with. from fan

fan - will you please explain bitters to me. thank you. sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he is my son-in law. --- sam



Pearls Girls said:


> Is Gary your son? Older or youngest or only?
> Did he work on the pipe at 11p.m.? He should have let you know then and go home and go to bed, I would think. Glad that you have water.
> Was it needing defrosting or did it break? we worry all winter when the weather goes down hill.
> !!p.m. to 3a,m. . . .up most of the night in cold temps. . . I hope he didn't have to go to work today.
> Glad that you SAM are back in business. Stay warm and hydrated.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> this is from last week.
> 
> None in the cupboard here, but it's warmish so having a tall glass of lime water ice and bitters to cool off with. from fan
> 
> ...


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Ok Sam here is what Wikipedia has to say, they are a concentrated herbal alcoholic preparation based on gentian, herbs and spices made by the house of Angostura in Trinidad and Tobago. You just add a few drops to flavour your drink, or baking.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Back from our trip. Nice to be home again. Quick question and then I'll catch up. So on Facebook, I signed up just so I could get in on the back up party. And first thing, some one outside the group has "found" me and wants to be my friend. I've been in the Facebook scene before and had very nasty experience. And I sure am only on cause I want to keep in touch with all you folks. I'm going to notify the person who sent me the request that I don't want to be his friend. Lol. But my question to you all is how on earth can I make sure this doesn't keep happening. I changed my name btw and I will let Gwen know what it is. I checked all my settings and thought I had made them as private as can be. I see though that my name is still there as is my contact info. Anyone know how to get rid of that so no one can see it? I hope you can help me because if not I think I will delete the account. I'm getting a panic attack just worrying about it. I have enough issues without having fb in my life.


If you get friend requests, just hit delete request, unless you " friend" someone there should be no problem


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Mindy, night night.
> Gwen, hope so too.
> Machriste, thank you actually the FM & arthritis are better than when i was diagnosed about 20 years ago. Mostly becase i now have acccess to jacuzzi and sauna, CBD salve, Lyrica and have learved how to deal with pain. For instance REALLY wanted to stay invalided, curled up inbed. But got up and out and walked Maya 45 minutes and felt happier. Nature, views of the Sierras, feeding 3 horses, 2 donkeys and 1 cow all of whom prance up to their fences when they see me make me happy.


Glad the walk helped☺ I know I can sure feel it when I miss my 3x/ week water exercise class, swim, hot tub and sauna. I've been doing this for over 10 years now. Had 1 shoulder replaced 9 years ago. Probably will need to have the other shoulder and both knees done sometime, but those three have not seemed to get much worse since I've been doing the water exercise. Felt so good to be back today; the polar vortex kept me home Tues. and Thurs.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, I’m glad you have water again but a 3 am visit would be a bit disconcerting. I’m glad you could go back to sleep.

Joyce, I also have never tried skiing, I don’t think I could do the lifts, I hate heights ????

My bowling friends came for tea this afternoon & helped me get the fish in the oven so my neighbor didn’t have to bother coming over. It’s almost ready to go. The GKs are excited to go to the Wildlife supper with us. They have a silent auction for a fund raiser so I’m sure I’ll get talked into some bidding????. I had intended to give a donation but since I’ve been sick I didn’t get it to them. I’m sure they will forgive me this year.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up. Sam so glad you got your water fixed and yes Gary is a good SIL and Heidii an outstanding DD. Not much going on here today; haven't even left the house at all today though it's been a very pleasant day. TTYL

Forgot to say Marianne's mom is still losing lots of blood; said they can't find where it is coming from. They were giving her another unit tonight (this was around 6 pm); obviously still in hospital. She (Marianne) sounds exhausted.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> Glad the walk helped☺ I know I can sure feel it when I miss my 3x/ week water exercise class, swim, hot tub and sauna. I've been doing this for over 10 years now. Had 1 shoulder replaced 9 years ago. Probably will need to have the other shoulder and both knees done sometime, but those three have not seemed to get much worse since I've been doing the water exercise. Felt so good to be back today; the polar vortex kept me home Tues. and Thurs.


Being in water is such good exercise, good it's available to you.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> Wow, you got a really good deal. What TV programming did you get?


Just 30 channels but there's PBS & HGTV plus all the main channels more than enough for myself.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> I received a $50 credit from one of the companies here. They also offer a discount on your first order.


Yes, this is what my friends in WB have told me and she said they're really really delicious but like you I have freezers full so has to wait till I'm much lower on food before I can order any.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> No up here walking on ice is called windmill dancing ????


Oh gosh that's hilarious, I'm still laughing as I can truly picture how they came about that saying, lol! ????????⛸


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Sam, I’m sitting here drinking a tall glass of water and just remembered your frozen pipes, do hope they’ve been fixed..

Edit: I see you have water once again, yeh!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> I watched a survey they did on our TV just recently on various delivered meal kits. The results were varied but the overriding criticism was the fact that they all came with way too much plastic packaging around everything.


That is a big concern for me. I recycle everything! I do think we are able to recycle plastic. When I was looking at the website, they told how to recycle the containers. That was a plus for me.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> I've always wanted to learn to skate and to ski. I think I've left it a bit late for either now. :sm16:


I tried skating many, many years ago. I wasn't very good! I have skied, but can't do that anymore because of my knees. My doctor would not approve of me doing that! Probably that would also include skating. Another determent would be falling. Even if I didn't hurt myself, I don't know if I would be able to get up!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Back from our trip. Nice to be home again. Quick question and then I'll catch up. So on Facebook, I signed up just so I could get in on the back up party. And first thing, some one outside the group has "found" me and wants to be my friend. I've been in the Facebook scene before and had very nasty experience. And I sure am only on cause I want to keep in touch with all you folks. I'm going to notify the person who sent me the request that I don't want to be his friend. Lol. But my question to you all is how on earth can I make sure this doesn't keep happening. I changed my name btw and I will let Gwen know what it is. I checked all my settings and thought I had made them as private as can be. I see though that my name is still there as is my contact info. Anyone know how to get rid of that so no one can see it? I hope you can help me because if not I think I will delete the account. I'm getting a panic attack just worrying about it. I have enough issues without having fb in my life.


I get requests from men I don't know. I have heard it can be a scam. I just deny the request. It also gives you the option of reporting it as scam. So far I haven't had a problem.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sam, glad your pipes are fixed! I know you are glad to have some water.

Gwen, send my love to Marianne. I know that she is not only exhausting, but worrisome as well. I hope they find the area where the leak is very soon. Prayers sent.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

For Bonnie, and everyone who likes gerbera. Here is my Christmas gift finally blooming. It looks like somebody painted it, but it is real. Enjoy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well the new mickey seems to be working on my laptop so far, yay!! 

To answer Kiwifrau, the banks charge the businesses to do direct deposit, David is the only employee and the fee is not cost effective, they checked. Our bank, because of state or some, banking law, if I deposit in Scottsbluff, I have to ask that it be memo posted, if I don't, I won't have access to it until monday evening after 5pm, and since the bank headquarters is in Scottsbluff, and it's not a huge bank, only in Nebraska and Wyoming, I would probably have the same issue, no access until Monday evening if I did it online. Anyway, we live close enough to paycheck to paycheck, I am not willing to risk it and not have the things David needs for the road on Sunday or Monday, depending on which day he leaves. Hopefully by the end of this year, I'll have enough in the account that it wouldn't be a problem, but right now, it could be.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I think it would be good for me, but it is a lot of food and that might make it undesirable!


It is a lot for one, Marla stopped hers and when they asked her why, she told them that they need to do a plan for one person.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There is still some imported dairy, I think it's 12% of the total now which I personally think is too much as the farmers have to have enough income to stay in business. I had relatives who were dairy farmers & it's a twice a day, 365 days a year job so they have to have enough income to make people want to do it or soon no one here will be doing it.
> I better be quiet about this, sorry Sam.


It's not political really, more economics, and on that I agree with you, less import and more export is really the way it should work. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> A FedEx worker was found dead at a delivery facility. It looks like he froze to death. They are saying that it was the temperature, but I'm sure they will do an autopsy to make sure. So sad. I hope all of you in the blizzard are staying inside. Hopefully you will get relief soon.


 :sm06: Oh how awful!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> This is our shortest trip to date. We are going to the Caribbean. We have ports at San Juan, Puerto Rico, Tortola, B.v.i, and Phillipsburg, St. Maarten. We are on a new ship. I think its maiden voyage was in December. It looks pretty fancy. We are excited, but it ended up being one of our more expensive trips. Once in a lifetime for sure!


Oooh, what fun!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Hi all, love the headband, Bonnie. Perfect color for Valentine's Day.
> 
> Desert Joy, sorry you are having so much pain. Hope it eases. Somewhere I once heard the connection to rain or snow had something to do with the fact that our bodies are made up of up to 75% water, and the changes in barometric pressure have an effect on that. I don't know if that's true, but I have heard a lot of people say weather affects their arthritis. I don't know how that info can be helpful in reducing the pain.
> 
> ...


I'd love to go to the opera, have fun for me too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Morning Sam and ladies , woke up to winter wonderland again this morning with big fat snowflakes gently coming from the sky ,, so I'll be getting be getting my daily workout again although Edith my elderly neighbour says there is no rush as she is staying in all weekend so youngest will do hers tomorrow, Was watching winterwatch last night and they were saying that even though its snowing now that signs of spring had been showing up way to early this year , they mentioned what I said that honey suckle is in full leaf ,butterflies and bees spotted in december , and someone had sent a picture of frogspawn spotted February 1st , all these things should not be happening for months , poor nature is definitley in a muddle
> 
> Hoping today is the day you get the pipe fixed Sam


Summer is going to be really scary, it was 64f today here, I think summer for is either going to be hellaciously hot or super wet. :sm19:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> There are a lot of companies doing it here too ,


The main problem with ordering for one, some of them don't freeze well, and they make them to have left overs which is great, but for like Marla, she'd get abut 3 or 4 meals out of one, and some just didn't freeze well, so a waste. David and I rarely had much left, he eats really well.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

We have just been given 2 big snapper fish from our adopted family. They have been out fishing today and came home with a good haul.
The 3 kids all caught some too. No guesses as to what’s for our dinner tonight. Stu is busy filleting them at present.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Machriste, glad you are back to water exercise. I did 30 minutes water jogging then jacuzzi and sauna this afternoon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DIL sent out a group text to all the team parents & they got the game cancelled????????


I'm so glad. It's bad enough that our first responders have to go out in those conditions. My thoughts and prayers are always with them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Bonnies - that's a lovely headband and the colour is very pretty.
> 
> Pammie - some ladies in my area use this kind of service and they are quite pleased with it. I'm on their list too but my freezer is full so I can't justify using this yet. The foods sound good though.
> 
> Kaye - I know you were asked this question before and you have answered it but I don't remember the answer. How do you copy all the original posts into one reply? I seem to do a lot of individual posts when one like yours would be good.


I copy and paste the post and my reply, on to a blank reply, and just continue to that for all the replies I want to make, then hit send.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DIL sent out a group text to all the team parents & they got the game cancelled????????


Fantastic!!!! No one needs to be out in that, especially a bunch of kids. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks for getting another weeks' KTP started Sam and ladies. I've had a quick skim through the recipes and will be trying some of the chicken ones. Sam, do you have water back on yet? I certainly hope so.
> 
> It looks like we, in this area, have got away with not too much snow compared with other parts of the UK. After quite a heavy fall overnight on Thursday we did not get the expected falls yesterday. The sky looked full of snow but wherever it fell it wasn't here! Today has been bright blue skies and brilliant sunshine but still cold so the snow is not thawing much. I had a guy come this morning to help move a bookcase from my house to DSs house. He got it loaded on his truck and was just walking round when his legs just went from under him and he landed on his back. Fortunately he wasn't hurt but I think he'll have a few bruises tomorrow. I've just had a call from my walking friends to see if I was joining them tomorrow. I've declined, I don't like walking on ice!


 :sm06: Thank goodness he was okay, that could have resulted in broken bones.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That must have been painful , I love ice skating although I have done it since I was little , some of my favourite memories are of my younger brother and myself going ice skating at midnight ,just the two of us out and about perfect although he was always faster than me which was rather galling


I love to skate, roller skating also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> Gary showed up about three this morning to tell me the pipe was fixed and he was checking if if had water or not - which i did. i was greatly amused - only Gary would show up at 3am to announce the pipe was fixed. he said he had it fixed around eleven. have no idea what he was doing before he showed up here. i went right back to sleep. --- sam


 :sm06: LOL!! Well I guess he really wanted to make sure that you knew you had water. :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Back from our trip. Nice to be home again. Quick question and then I'll catch up. So on Facebook, I signed up just so I could get in on the back up party. And first thing, some one outside the group has "found" me and wants to be my friend. I've been in the Facebook scene before and had very nasty experience. And I sure am only on cause I want to keep in touch with all you folks. I'm going to notify the person who sent me the request that I don't want to be his friend. Lol. But my question to you all is how on earth can I make sure this doesn't keep happening. I changed my name btw and I will let Gwen know what it is. I checked all my settings and thought I had made them as private as can be. I see though that my name is still there as is my contact info. Anyone know how to get rid of that so no one can see it? I hope you can help me because if not I think I will delete the account. I'm getting a panic attack just worrying about it. I have enough issues without having fb in my life.


I am sure someone has already told you how to fix it on Facebook so you can't be seen by anyone that you don't want to, so I won't go into that, other that you can just delete the friend requests when they come. That said, you have my email address if you ever need to use in for any reason, including to check about KTP.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> Gary showed up about three this morning to tell me the pipe was fixed and he was checking if if had water or not - which i did. i was greatly amused - only Gary would show up at 3am to announce the pipe was fixed. he said he had it fixed around eleven. have no idea what he was doing before he showed up here. i went right back to sleep. --- sam


 :sm06: :sm02: I'm glad it's fixed, anyway!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So glad the pipe is fixed. Stay inside out of the nasty weather.
> I was interested in the roller skating and ski stories. I'd never skied in SD, so when I moved to UT with great skiing all around me, I was able to get a complete ski outfit, skis, boots, helmet, etc on sale. I then covered a weekend of hospital anesthesia call and did 17 broken legs, all from skiing and one was the expert from Sundance who'd taught skiing for years. First thing Monday morning I was able to return the ski stuff and get my money back. Decided that it was too chancy for someone as klutzy as I am to take of skiing that late in life. I love watching those who do it gracefully.
> Glad the cross stitch is again coming along. Sounds like a bit of creativity will take care of your problem.


 :sm23: I think that would have made me return everything too. I love to skate, but I never had any intention of trying downhill skiing, cross country isn't too bad, but downhill, I'd kill myself.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up. Sam so glad you got your water fixed and yes Gary is a good SIL and Heidii an outstanding DD. Not much going on here today; haven't even left the house at all today though it's been a very pleasant day. TTYL
> 
> Forgot to say Marianne's mom is still losing lots of blood; said they can't find where it is coming from. They were giving her another unit tonight (this was around 6 pm); obviously still in hospital. She (Marianne) sounds exhausted.


Oh no, I sure hope they find the source of the bleed, poor Marianne must be totally whipped out.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> For Bonnie, and everyone who likes gerbera. Here is my Christmas gift finally blooming. It looks like somebody painted it, but it is real. Enjoy.


Very pretty.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> We have just been given 2 big snapper fish from our adopted family. They have been out fishing today and came home with a good haul.
> The 3 kids all caught some too. No guesses as to what's for our dinner tonight. Stu is busy filleting them at present.


YUM!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up. Sam so glad you got your water fixed and yes Gary is a good SIL and Heidii an outstanding DD. Not much going on here today; haven't even left the house at all today though it's been a very pleasant day. TTYL
> 
> Forgot to say Marianne's mom is still losing lots of blood; said they can't find where it is coming from. They were giving her another unit tonight (this was around 6 pm); obviously still in hospital. She (Marianne) sounds exhausted.


Prayers continue for Marianne and her mom. This is not good news.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I used to ice skate. . .older cousin was in charge. There was always a bonfire going there every weekend also. Cousin fell and pretended nothing was wrong. A week later her arm was all swollen, taken to Dr and had a broken arm and had to be rebroken and set correctly. That was then end of ice skating for any of us as it was too dangerous and costly if you broke something. I had some shoe roller skates that I loved but Mother took those away from me also. Moving on skates was almost as good as flying, you could move so much faster. At the indoor roller rink I could skate with friends and go really fast. . .Only I never learned how to stop except to run into a wall. That was no fun and painful. So I gave that up also. I do enjoy watching the ice skating on Television, the ice dances are so graceful and to be envied for all their hard work.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, the afternoon was busy. When I got up this morning DH was still sleeping, unusual for him, as he's usually up at his usual time. He slept until 11, having gone to bed at 8:30! While waiting for him to get up, I sat here and cataloged all of my Delica beads, so when I want to order beads for a project I know what I already have. That took at least 2 hours. After breakfast we went and got rabbit food, then to a local craft store a bit farther than it's sister store that I usually go to. Yay! I got 5 skeins of Bernat Velvet blanket yarn. I was looking for white. I could get other colors, but not the white locally. They have some gorgeous colors in the Velvet. The white makes a beautiful edge on blankets done in the other colors. 2 skeins will make a baby blanket. With the 5 skeins I can do 2 white baby blankets and still have a skein to use for edging on others. Of course we picked up a few other things. I added to Arriana's birthday gift. Her party was this evening. Her godmother and her 2 kids came up from West Virginia, and will go back in the morning. It was nice to get to see them. DS and family also were there. I was surprised, but DDIL and K got along very well. Well, not surprised at it, just surprised at how comfortable and sociable DDIL was, as she has such anxiety issues. It was good for her. DSIL'S brother and family were also there. Their DD was born 1 year to the day after Arriana was. It was a nice evening. We came home and I got comfy and turned on the electric blanket so I have a warm bed to climb into. 

Garage door is still not fixed, but the part is ordered and should be here Tuesday. I hope. I either have to lift the door, climb on a stool, just a little step stool, and prop the door up to get the Expedition out. I stayed home Friday so I didn't need to do it. With DH off for the weekend, he gets to lift it, and is tall enough to do it easily. I'll still have to do it when he's at work. Good I don't have any appointments until Wednesday.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I slept in this morning and napped this afternoon before having tea at a neighbors. Then came home and made chowder for DH and homemade bread toast. Tonight he refused to eat and I fed him. He wouldn't even open his mouth or would close it and let it dribble all over his face. He thinks I am preparing to leave him. If I put in a Nursing Home for respite, I'm sure it will be the end of him. I am more upset about it than him. He just started acting weird. I may be single after the hip replacement. . .which is hard for me to get a handle on. I've had several people tell me about similar incidents where elder went right down Hill. Today I have hardly done anything and had hardly any pain.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Oh I loved skating...in Hollywood, yet. We had the Polar Palace just below Beverly Blvd. in Hollywood. Google it, it was such a "groovy" place. Friday nights, all the kids (I was in Jr. High....middle school now) went stag and hoped to find a partner. Sometimes yes, sometimes, no, but I just loved the skating. Then, at home, we all had street skates. I would skate until dinner after school. Up the street as far as I was allowed and up and down driveways of the poor people who were built above grade so there was a little "hill" Those were definitely the days. Thanks for the memory.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well the new mickey seems to be working on my laptop so far, yay!!
> 
> To answer Kiwifrau, the banks charge the businesses to do direct deposit, David is the only employee and the fee is not cost effective, they checked. Our bank, because of state or some, banking law, if I deposit in Scottsbluff, I have to ask that it be memo posted, if I don't, I won't have access to it until monday evening after 5pm, and since the bank headquarters is in Scottsbluff, and it's not a huge bank, only in Nebraska and Wyoming, I would probably have the same issue, no access until Monday evening if I did it online. Anyway, we live close enough to paycheck to paycheck, I am not willing to risk it and not have the things David needs for the road on Sunday or Monday, depending on which day he leaves. Hopefully by the end of this year, I'll have enough in the account that it wouldn't be a problem, but right now, it could be.


The school districts in my area will not write checks for monthly salary. It has to be direct deposit. They will go checks for bonuses or reimbursements, but that's it. No extra charge for the employee. I'm sure about the employer. My retirement is direct deposit also.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

My twin and i would skate on a local pond and mom treated us to skating at Rockefeller Center once every winter. Our school would bus us to roller skating rink.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'd love to go to the opera, have fun for me too.


For me, opera is not as good as musicals, even though they are similar! When I taught 6th grade we would go see an opera every year. It was shortened some, but it was a good experience. We told the kids to dress up, and they always looked so cute! I haven't gone since, but I did enjoy it.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Summer is going to be really scary, it was 64f today here, I think summer for is either going to be hellaciously hot or super wet. :sm19:


I think it may get as high as the 80's this week. Colder at the end of the week.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Most of the kids that I hung out with went bowling every week (large balls w/ finger holes) and then to the ice cream shop after.
One of my brother's friends could never get anyone to go out with him, so I tagged along as his sparepartner I guess. He always treated me, as he had money, I didn't. He wasn't my type either. I always kept him as a friend and would pray for him as all he had on his mind was girls. We got along well as neither was interested in each other, but, it is more fun to go together places when in a group. There were 4 guys and 3 had girlfriends, One couple got married but it didn't last long. Another married someone else and was hit by a truck. My brother went into a career in the Army and married someone else. The 4th guy that I went with did time for being a sex offender. 27 yr olds guys don't take under age girls out, w/o consequences. I could do bowling and ice cream eating as they did not require balance. . .lol


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

We roller skated in the neighborhood, but my love was riding my bike, swinging, and climbing trees!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> The school districts in my area will not write checks for monthly salary. It has to be direct deposit. They will go checks for bonuses or reimbursements, but that's it. No extra charge for the employee. I'm sure about the employer. My retirement is direct deposit also.


Larger companies can absorb the cost, but David's boss did talk to the bank about doing direct and it just wasn't cost effective for the one or 2 employees. Everywhere else he's worked has had direct deposit, I had the option of direct or check when I worked.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Tonight DH and I watched a documentary that our new neighbor made.
It was so strange watching it as he was doing Will Barnett, who was DH's H.S.art teacher. At his H.S.'s 50th reunion in NYC we visited Will Barnett at the Student Art League in NYC where he lived. We sat there and visited in the same room the documentary was filmed in about the emotions of the paintings. Then when we introduced ourselves to our new neighbor and found out one was on Will Barnett we asked where we could see it. He was blown over that DH knew this famous painter as well as he did; we had never met until just before Christmas but had sat and talked to the same man about the same stuff in 2006 in the same studio.
We live in a very small world. Everyone was pleased that we had mutual connections.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> For me, opera is not as good as musicals, even though they are similar! When I taught 6th grade we would go see an opera every year. It was shortened some, but it was a good experience. We told the kids to dress up, and they always looked so cute! I haven't gone since, but I did enjoy it.


Musicals are my favorite, but I enjoy a good opera, I'd love to see one live.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Time for meds and bed again. I hope that I will be able to sleep after sleeping most of the day. (I must have needed it or the meds are causing it.)
Continued prayers for Marrianne and her Mom. Surprised that they have not found the location of the bleed. I wonder if they are more likely stabilizing her and not looking too hard. 
{{{{{ hugs }}}}} for all of you and a good evening or day.
I just found several bags with knitting projects in them.(as I was cleaning out and organizing) Didn't look to see what was what. It will be too scary f I can't recognize what the project is. . .lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Tonight DH and I watched a documentary that our new neighbor made.
> It was so strange watching it as he was doing Will Barnett, who was DH's H.S.art teacher. At his H.S.'s 50th reunion in NYC we visited Will Barnett at the Student Art League in NYC where he lived. We sat there and visited in the same room the documentary was filmed in about the emotions of the paintings. Then when we introduced ourselves to our new neighbor and found out one was on Will Barnett we asked where we could see it. He was blown over that DH knew this famous painter as well as he did; we had never met until just before Christmas but had sat and talked to the same man about the same stuff in 2006 in the same studio.
> We live in a very small world. Everyone was pleased that we had mutual connections.


How cool!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks fan. --- sam



Fan said:


> Ok Sam here is what Wikipedia has to say, they are a concentrated herbal alcoholic preparation based on gentian, herbs and spices made by the house of Angostura in Trinidad and Tobago. You just add a few drops to flavour your drink, or baking.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

That's gorgeous


Fan said:


> For Bonnie, and everyone who likes gerbera. Here is my Christmas gift finally blooming. It looks like somebody painted it, but it is real. Enjoy.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh, yum! My fish was a hit at the supper but the person serving it gave very small portions to make sure everyone got some. Anyway, I just cleaned out the pan when I came home & I have a soup bowl full left so I will be able to make fish cakes, which we love.
quote=Fan]We have just been given 2 big snapper fish from our adopted family. They have been out fishing today and came home with a good haul.
The 3 kids all caught some too. No guesses as to what's for our dinner tonight. Stu is busy filleting them at present.[/quote]


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pearl, hope you get a good nights sleep.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

We had a small pond next to the country school where I started grade 1, we skated most lunch hours, the older kids helped put skates in the little ones & taught them to skate. I still own skates but haven’t been on them in about 20 years. When I lived in Saskatoon friends & I went roller skating once a week for a year, we missed the deadline to put in for curling one year so went roller skating instead.
When my kids were little we used to clean a place on the slough by the house & skate there.

The wildlife supper was a great success, I couldn’t believe how big the crowd was, our table was the last to eat & it was getting pretty empty so good thing there weren’t many more. They had a roast beef supper & then a table of wild meat, including my fish, for people to sample.
They had quite a lot of stuff for the silent auction. I bid on s couple of things just to bring the price up but fortunately didn’t come home with anything.
I hope the GKs sleeps tomorrow as it was 10:30 when we got home & they were running around almost the whole time we were at the hall. I think they were asleep the minute their heads hit the pillow.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's gorgeous


It sure is quite a spectacular colour formation. Mother Nature's artistry at work.
The fish was good. I floured it then cooked it in pure butter and served it up with wedges of lime.
Nothing else was needed as the fillets were big. Easy cooking for summer evening meal.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We had a small pond next to the country school where I started grade 1, we skated most lunch hours, the older kids helped put skates in the little ones & taught them to skate. I still own skates but haven't been on them in about 20 years. When I lived in Saskatoon friends & I went roller skating once a week for a year, we missed the deadline to put in for curling one year so went roller skating instead.
> When my kids were little we used to clean a place on the slough by the house & skate there.
> 
> The wildlife supper was a great success, I couldn't believe how big the crowd was, our table was the last to eat & it was getting pretty empty so good thing there weren't many more. They had a roast beef supper & then a table of wild meat, including my fish, for people to sample.
> ...


Great that the supper went so well. :sm24:

I'm going to head to bed, I'm not too tired, but have a mild headache, so hopefully heading that way earlier will head off the headache at the pass. 
Marla and I ran yesterday and didn't stop to eat, on top of I only got about 5 hours sleep the night before, then I came home and ran some more, then dummy me, poured a glass of wine on an empty stomach while fixing dinner, by 8 pm I was in bed, I was so tired. I did sleep good though. lol
See you all in the morning, or afternoon depending on where you are. :sm04:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It was on the national news last night about how traffic was completely stopped for 12 hours on some main road due to the snow. It only looked like there was about 3-4 inches but must have been accidents blocking the road.


I saw that on our news last night.. :sm06:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up. Sam so glad you got your water fixed and yes Gary is a good SIL and Heidii an outstanding DD. Not much going on here today; haven't even left the house at all today though it's been a very pleasant day. TTYL
> 
> Forgot to say Marianne's mom is still losing lots of blood; said they can't find where it is coming from. They were giving her another unit tonight (this was around 6 pm); obviously still in hospital. She (Marianne) sounds exhausted.


So sorry to hear this Gwen Marianne must be worried xsick as well as exhausted


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, the afternoon was busy. When I got up this morning DH was still sleeping, unusual for him, as he's usually up at his usual time. He slept until 11, having gone to bed at 8:30! While waiting for him to get up, I sat here and cataloged all of my Delica beads, so when I want to order beads for a project I know what I already have. That took at least 2 hours. After breakfast we went and got rabbit food, then to a local craft store a bit farther than it's sister store that I usually go to. Yay! I got 5 skeins of Bernat Velvet blanket yarn. I was looking for white. I could get other colors, but not the white locally. They have some gorgeous colors in the Velvet. The white makes a beautiful edge on blankets done in the other colors. 2 skeins will make a baby blanket. With the 5 skeins I can do 2 white baby blankets and still have a skein to use for edging on others. Of course we picked up a few other things. I added to Arriana's birthday gift. Her party was this evening. Her godmother and her 2 kids came up from West Virginia, and will go back in the morning. It was nice to get to see them. DS and family also were there. I was surprised, but DDIL and K got along very well. Well, not surprised at it, just surprised at how comfortable and sociable DDIL was, as she has such anxiety issues. It was good for her. DSIL'S brother and family were also there. Their DD was born 1 year to the day after Arriana was. It was a nice evening. We came home and I got comfy and turned on the electric blanket so I have a warm bed to climb into.
> 
> Garage door is still not fixed, but the part is ordered and should be here Tuesday. I hope. I either have to lift the door, climb on a stool, just a little step stool, and prop the door up to get the Expedition out. I stayed home Friday so I didn't need to do it. With DH off for the weekend, he gets to lift it, and is tall enough to do it easily. I'll still have to do it when he's at work. Good I don't have any appointments until Wednesday.


Sounds like you all had a nice visit . Happy Birthday Arriana????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pammie1234 said:


> We roller skated in the neighborhood, but my love was riding my bike, swinging, and climbing trees!


I still have a bike always went everywhere on my bike as a kid , Sweden is like Holland lots and lots of bicycles


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> you have to know Gary - he can be off the wall sometimes. he probably never thought of waiting until morning. i love him dearly - he is a great son-in-law. --- sam


 :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Ok Sam here is what Wikipedia has to say, they are a concentrated herbal alcoholic preparation based on gentian, herbs and spices made by the house of Angostura in Trinidad and Tobago. You just add a few drops to flavour your drink, or baking.


That brought back memories Fan. DD lived in Trinidad for a couple of years and I remember seeing a big Angostura factory there. They were a big employer in that area.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up. Sam so glad you got your water fixed and yes Gary is a good SIL and Heidii an outstanding DD. Not much going on here today; haven't even left the house at all today though it's been a very pleasant day. TTYL
> 
> Forgot to say Marianne's mom is still losing lots of blood; said they can't find where it is coming from. They were giving her another unit tonight (this was around 6 pm); obviously still in hospital. She (Marianne) sounds exhausted.


Sorry to hear that. That does sound worrying after having a clear colonoscopy. Love and hugs to Marianne.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> For Bonnie, and everyone who likes gerbera. Here is my Christmas gift finally blooming. It looks like somebody painted it, but it is real. Enjoy.


That's beautiful, such a delicate colour. I love gerberas


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Maatje said:


> Back from our trip. Nice to be home again. Quick question and then I'll catch up. So on Facebook, I signed up just so I could get in on the back up party. And first thing, some one outside the group has "found" me and wants to be my friend. I've been in the Facebook scene before and had very nasty experience. And I sure am only on cause I want to keep in touch with all you folks. I'm going to notify the person who sent me the request that I don't want to be his friend. Lol. But my question to you all is how on earth can I make sure this doesn't keep happening. I changed my name btw and I will let Gwen know what it is. I checked all my settings and thought I had made them as private as can be. I see though that my name is still there as is my contact info. Anyone know how to get rid of that so no one can see it? I hope you can help me because if not I think I will delete the account. I'm getting a panic attack just worrying about it. I have enough issues without having fb in my life.


Not sure. If you have your setting set to as private as possible... am wondering if the group fb page settings could be tighter...? Gwen hopefully will be able to answer this.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Somebody showing up at that hour would be scary, but at least you knew it was Gary and it is fixed. Hope it stays that way.


Ditto... stay warm and cozy Sam.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up. Sam so glad you got your water fixed and yes Gary is a good SIL and Heidii an outstanding DD. Not much going on here today; haven't even left the house at all today though it's been a very pleasant day. TTYL
> 
> Forgot to say Marianne's mom is still losing lots of blood; said they can't find where it is coming from. They were giving her another unit tonight (this was around 6 pm); obviously still in hospital. She (Marianne) sounds exhausted.


Oh dear. Thanks for the update Gwen.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

So worrying for Marianne.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> For Bonnie, and everyone who likes gerbera. Here is my Christmas gift finally blooming. It looks like somebody painted it, but it is real. Enjoy.


Wow. It is lovely. :sm11:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We had a small pond next to the country school where I started grade 1, we skated most lunch hours, the older kids helped put skates in the little ones & taught them to skate. I still own skates but haven't been on them in about 20 years. When I lived in Saskatoon friends & I went roller skating once a week for a year, we missed the deadline to put in for curling one year so went roller skating instead.
> When my kids were little we used to clean a place on the slough by the house & skate there.
> 
> The wildlife supper was a great success, I couldn't believe how big the crowd was, our table was the last to eat & it was getting pretty empty so good thing there weren't many more. They had a roast beef supper & then a table of wild meat, including my fish, for people to sample.
> ...


That is where our skating rink was too next to the school but not a pond , a big rectangle shape that the council men would hose water on to freeze had little benches round to sit on , great place to hang out at , but definitely liked it better at night . 
Glad to hear that the supper was a success, can I come for fishcakes I really like them but no one else is keen here????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It is a lot for one, Marla stopped hers and when they asked her why, she told them that they need to do a plan for one person.


My uncle used to get frozen meals delivered and they were all for one, in fact you could buy a normal size or a slightly bigger size, but still individual.
Having read that over I'm now thinking "All for one - and one for all!" Sorry, just my odd sense of humour.....please tell me I wasn't the only one?!! :sm12: :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I slept in this morning and napped this afternoon before having tea at a neighbors. Then came home and made chowder for DH and homemade bread toast. Tonight he refused to eat and I fed him. He wouldn't even open his mouth or would close it and let it dribble all over his face. He thinks I am preparing to leave him. If I put in a Nursing Home for respite, I'm sure it will be the end of him. I am more upset about it than him. He just started acting weird. I may be single after the hip replacement. . .which is hard for me to get a handle on. I've had several people tell me about similar incidents where elder went right down Hill. Today I have hardly done anything and had hardly any pain.


So sorry for your situation it's not easy for you or DH, but you have to get yourself fit or you will be unable to look after him anyway. Hopefully even if he does go downhill a bit, he would recover after you are both back home again. I had a couple of occasions when I had to have respite care for my Mum and although she wasn't happy about it, and whilst she was more agitated whilst she was there, she did return to her 'normal' when she came home. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DIL sent out a group text to all the team parents & they got the game cancelled????????


Sounds wise.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks for getting another weeks' KTP started Sam and ladies. I've had a quick skim through the recipes and will be trying some of the chicken ones. Sam, do you have water back on yet? I certainly hope so.
> 
> It looks like we, in this area, have got away with not too much snow compared with other parts of the UK. After quite a heavy fall overnight on Thursday we did not get the expected falls yesterday.  The sky looked full of snow but wherever it fell it wasn't here! Today has been bright blue skies and brilliant sunshine but still cold so the snow is not thawing much. I had a guy come this morning to help move a bookcase from my house to DSs house. He got it loaded on his truck and was just walking round when his legs just went from under him and he landed on his back. Fortunately he wasn't hurt but I think he'll have a few bruises tomorrow. I've just had a call from my walking friends to see if I was joining them tomorrow. I've declined, I don't like walking on ice!


That sounds wise as well.

I remember on one of Mum's trips to the UK she went in winter and was talking of going out for a walk on ice and I suggested that she didn't want to spend her holiday with a broken hip so she might want to stay in. She did decide that yes maybe that was wise advice.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> The first and only time I ever tried ice skating, on an indoor rink I did the windmill dance and fell.
> I landed on my bum and damaged my tailbone. I did not realise that the blades skim the top of the ice only, lost what little balance I have and down I went.
> I have been to an ice show with Jayne Torvill and Christopher Deane and it was absolutely wonderful. They came out here and an ice rink was made in a local wool storage shed.


I liked ice skating, was never good but could get myself around and across a rink OK. Used to often go with a friend when I was much younger.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

When I was about 9 we used to roller skate to school and back and on Saturdays we would go to the ice rink in the next town - I remember it took all my pocket money (2/6d - about 12p nowadays!) to pay for a return bus fare, entry and skate hire! We took the boys skiing when they were younger and we all learnt together, which meant they and DH progressed further and further up the mountain (Ben Nevis) and I stayed in the 'Shaky Snowplougher' class. Both boys (although technically I suppose they are men now!) have kept up their skiing but they usually go abroad - France or Italy. The biggest problem with skiing in Scotland is not lack of snow, but too much wind which often closes the ski lifts so no one can get up to the runs.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> My uncle used to get frozen meals delivered and they were all for one, in fact you could buy a normal size or a slightly bigger size, but still individual.
> Having read that over I'm now thinking "All for one - and one for all!" Sorry, just my odd sense of humour.....please tell me I wasn't the only one?!! :sm12: :sm09:


They are meals for one here 
So which one are you D'artagnan, Porthos, Arthos or Aramis , think I would be a danger to myself swinging a sword about ????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> I wish I could have done that it looks so graceful. I did have roller skates which were good fun.
> But that was a bit of a disaster too, the little boy next door was watching me skate down the driveway one day and deliberately threw a stone under the wheels, I tripped and broke my arm. He got in trouble for his actions. So my adventures with those kind of things were short lived.


Hopefully it scared him and encouraged hime to be more sensible rather than thinking it was all a great joke.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Back from our trip. Nice to be home again. Quick question and then I'll catch up. So on Facebook, I signed up just so I could get in on the back up party. And first thing, some one outside the group has "found" me and wants to be my friend. I've been in the Facebook scene before and had very nasty experience. And I sure am only on cause I want to keep in touch with all you folks. I'm going to notify the person who sent me the request that I don't want to be his friend. Lol. But my question to you all is how on earth can I make sure this doesn't keep happening. I changed my name btw and I will let Gwen know what it is. I checked all my settings and thought I had made them as private as can be. I see though that my name is still there as is my contact info. Anyone know how to get rid of that so no one can see it? I hope you can help me because if not I think I will delete the account. I'm getting a panic attack just worrying about it. I have enough issues without having fb in my life.


I just ignore any friend requests that I don't have a reason for adding and do nothing about it. ANd I don't have many FB friends.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> Gary showed up about three this morning to tell me the pipe was fixed and he was checking if if had water or not - which i did. i was greatly amused - only Gary would show up at 3am to announce the pipe was fixed. he said he had it fixed around eleven. have no idea what he was doing before he showed up here. i went right back to sleep. --- sam


Well being amused is better than getting annoyed. You do wonder why as it had taken a while and then finished it around 11 that He felt the need at 3am to wake you to tell you.
However it is good that it is fixed- having water is always helpful.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up. Sam so glad you got your water fixed and yes Gary is a good SIL and Heidii an outstanding DD. Not much going on here today; haven't even left the house at all today though it's been a very pleasant day. TTYL
> 
> Forgot to say Marianne's mom is still losing lots of blood; said they can't find where it is coming from. They were giving her another unit tonight (this was around 6 pm); obviously still in hospital. She (Marianne) sounds exhausted.


Oh dear that isn't sounding good. Hard to do anything much when you can't find the source. Marianne really should go home for a night or two to get some decent sleep. After all her mother will need more care than normal when she gets home so Marianne needs to be in a better state not worse than when her Mum got sick.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I slept in this morning and napped this afternoon before having tea at a neighbors. Then came home and made chowder for DH and homemade bread toast. Tonight he refused to eat and I fed him. He wouldn't even open his mouth or would close it and let it dribble all over his face. He thinks I am preparing to leave him. If I put in a Nursing Home for respite, I'm sure it will be the end of him. I am more upset about it than him. He just started acting weird. I may be single after the hip replacement. . .which is hard for me to get a handle on. I've had several people tell me about similar incidents where elder went right down Hill. Today I have hardly done anything and had hardly any pain.


He certainly seems to be going downhill quickly. And this is unrelated to you talking of having surgery and putting him into respite. But from what you have said you really do need the surgery- and soon wouldn't be able to manage to care for him if you decided to cancel the surgery so from here it doesn't sound like you really have an option. But it must be a really tough decision to make. But you will know if you are single that He will so so much better off. Of course you will miss him and wish you had him still but you will know what He will be doing while you are still here struggling.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I think it may get as high as the 80's this week. Colder at the end of the week.


Thats getting warm-especially in winter.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Well the new mickey seems to be working on my laptop so far, yay!!
> 
> To answer Kiwifrau, the banks charge the businesses to do direct deposit, David is the only employee and the fee is not cost effective, they checked. Our bank, because of state or some, banking law, if I deposit in Scottsbluff, I have to ask that it be memo posted, if I don't, I won't have access to it until monday evening after 5pm, and since the bank headquarters is in Scottsbluff, and it's not a huge bank, only in Nebraska and Wyoming, I would probably have the same issue, no access until Monday evening if I did it online. Anyway, we live close enough to paycheck to paycheck, I am not willing to risk it and not have the things David needs for the road on Sunday or Monday, depending on which day he leaves. Hopefully by the end of this year, I'll have enough in the account that it wouldn't be a problem, but right now, it could be.


Makes sense, I had thought it was a large company and seems you all have it well organized.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> For Bonnie, and everyone who likes gerbera. Here is my Christmas gift finally blooming. It looks like somebody painted it, but it is real. Enjoy.


Really is very pretty Fan and still has lots of petals to open.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Pearls Girls said:


> I slept in this morning and napped this afternoon before having tea at a neighbors. Then came home and made chowder for DH and homemade bread toast. Tonight he refused to eat and I fed him. He wouldn't even open his mouth or would close it and let it dribble all over his face. He thinks I am preparing to leave him. If I put in a Nursing Home for respite, I'm sure it will be the end of him. I am more upset about it than him. He just started acting weird. I may be single after the hip replacement. . .which is hard for me to get a handle on. I've had several people tell me about similar incidents where elder went right down Hill. Today I have hardly done anything and had hardly any pain.


Oh dear what a truly sad situation you are in. I do hope this won't happen and when he's able to return home again after you are able to care for him, that he will be happy once again. Very difficult for you for sure. [[[HUGS]]]


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Nearly forgot to say “thanks” to Gwen for the update on Marianne’s Mother. Doesn’t sound good if they’re not able to find where she’s bleeding. Sending Virtual HUGS to Marianne and to everyone else who needs them. ????????????????


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Great that the supper went so well. :sm24:
> 
> I'm going to head to bed, I'm not too tired, but have a mild headache, so hopefully heading that way earlier will head off the headache at the pass.
> Marla and I ran yesterday and didn't stop to eat, on top of I only got about 5 hours sleep the night before, then I came home and ran some more, then dummy me, poured a glass of wine on an empty stomach while fixing dinner, by 8 pm I was in bed, I was so tired. I did sleep good though. lol
> See you all in the morning, or afternoon depending on where you are. :sm04:


Maybe I should take up running. lol :sm02:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> It was supposed to read. . .you can always grow your hair out until a suitable donation can be made to a wig program for children. That is what I have been doing most of my life. I pin it up at that awful spot and keep it growing for my next donation. It is one thing that I can give freely and it doesn't cost. The haircut for donations is free.
> 
> :sm02:


That's an awesome idea but I've never ever ever had long hair. My profile pic is the longest hair I've ever had all one length. I think if I could get it to a pinning up point, I'd be ok. Now I just have a layered mess I can't do anything with.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> For Bonnie, and everyone who likes gerbera. Here is my Christmas gift finally blooming. It looks like somebody painted it, but it is real. Enjoy.


Oh Fan, that flower is beautiful - thank you!!!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We had a small pond next to the country school where I started grade 1, we skated most lunch hours, the older kids helped put skates in the little ones & taught them to skate. I still own skates but haven't been on them in about 20 years. When I lived in Saskatoon friends & I went roller skating once a week for a year, we missed the deadline to put in for curling one year so went roller skating instead.
> When my kids were little we used to clean a place on the slough by the house & skate there.
> 
> The wildlife supper was a great success, I couldn't believe how big the crowd was, our table was the last to eat & it was getting pretty empty so good thing there weren't many more. They had a roast beef supper & then a table of wild meat, including my fish, for people to sample.
> ...


Glad there was enough wild meat for everyone to have a taste. I would have been happy to just have roast beef. I'm less adventurous than I used to be.
What was the fund raiser for? I hope that your auction went well also. Knowing me I would have been on the hook for lots of money as I too have bid things up before when I thought that someone was not in the spirit of fund raising. It must have been hard having to keep tract of your grandchildren in that big crowd.
The success is what I was waiting to hear about. :sm02:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's gorgeous


That is a beautiful flower to remind us all that spring will come to us all, The coloring is very different I wonder how they hybridize them to show with several colors. That is a real Christmas gift to be enjoyed as it keeps on giving.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Pearl, hope you get a good nights sleep.


I did . Thank you very much. I did all my PT exercises before I went to sleep and slept well. I woke up with tremendous pain again, and sitting quiet, hoping it will resolve itself, after taking muscle relaxer and Aleve.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

gottastch said:


> That's an awesome idea but I've never ever ever had long hair. My profile pic is the longest hair I've ever had all one length. I think if I could get it to a pinning up point, I'd be ok. Now I just have a layered mess I can't do anything with.


It does take time and patience. :sm02:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Pearls Girls, when is your operation? Sorry I forgot!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Beautiful Gerbera. It does look like it is hand painted. Thanks for sharing. How nice that you were able to enjoy fresh fish. Amazing how much better they taste when just out of the water.
Pearls Girls, so sorry you are suffering so. Hoping you will have great success with your surgery. 
A chilly 40 F this morning and awoke to wind tunnel canyon wind with driving rain. Now no wind, rain has stopped but the sky is still looking like it could return so will drive the 4 blocks to church. Does that not attest that I have become a hot house plant? Hoping the Pacific isles will be a bit more temperate today so you don't have to deal with so much humidity and heat.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

kiwifrau said:


> Pearls Girls, when is your operation? Sorry I forgot!


February 15th.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> I just ignore any friend requests that I don't have a reason for adding and do nothing about it. ANd I don't have many FB friends.


I do the same, ignore, delete. At one time there was talk about who can get the most friends on facebook. People used to brag about it. 
I don't need every Tom, Dick, and Harry knowing my business so have unfriended some. Not that it it is any big deal; but, they just read mine and never post about themselves . . . .so I figure some are just nosey . . . for gossip. . . "I know something you don't know. . ."


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful. The photo is so clear it looks like I could just touch it too. Mother nature is so confused here I have daffodils blooming in the yard!


Fan said:


> For Bonnie, and everyone who likes gerbera. Here is my Christmas gift finally blooming. It looks like somebody painted it, but it is real. Enjoy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I got a text late last night from Marianne and her mom was running a temperature of 101. She also said doctor has suggested explortory surgery but her mom has said absolutely no and that she just wants to go home. Going home would be even harder on Marianne as she would be the sole caregiver. Her mom has said she is ready to meet her maker if that is the plan. She is 92. Marianne just doesn't want her to be in pain. o


Poledra65 said:


> Oh no, I sure hope they find the source of the bleed, poor Marianne must be totally whipped out.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Gwennie: we have daffies and narcissus as well. Crazy. Hardenbergia is blooming, but it is always the first. They bloom in Jan/Feb. And Daphne Odora. Always late Jan. for that one. The blooms' aroma is to die for IMHO. Better than roses (and less bother). But something took away all the leaves and I just have blooms. Odd. I think it happened once years ago when the deer ate them. (Although all the books say they are deer-proof. Nothing is except Oleander here. If the droughts go on long enough, they eat anything). Bulbs, they won't eat anything from bulbs.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

gottastch said:


> That's an awesome idea but I've never ever ever had long hair. My profile pic is the longest hair I've ever had all one length. I think if I could get it to a pinning up point, I'd be ok. Now I just have a layered mess I can't do anything with.


I use a headband to keep shorter loose stuff out of my face and either pin back up w/ a barrette or put it in a short ponytail band.to keep it up out of my way for seeing and doing things. It is all for a good cause so I keep doing it for the cause. :sm02:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I got a text late last night from Marianne and her mom was running a temperature of 101. She also said doctor has suggested explortory surgery but her mom has said absolutely no and that she just wants to go home. Going home would be even harder on Marianne as she would be the sole caregiver. Her mom has said she is ready to meet her maker if that is the plan. She is 92. Marianne just doesn't want her to be in pain. o


That's a very difficult situation for Marianne. Has she discussed hospice care with her Mum and the hospital staff as it could be a big help to them both? I hope the situation is soon resolved in a way that helps them both. Sometimes Drs just don't want to give up or give in, but a 92 year old lady should have her wishes respected. Well that's what I think.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I suggested hospice care a couple of days ago. I agree her mom should have her wishes respected but I also know Marianne is going to take care of her mom regardless of whether she get assistance or not; she also absolutely will not go home to rest herself. Stubborn.


martina said:


> That's a very difficult situation for Marianne. Has she discussed hospice care with her Mum and the hospital staff as it could be a big help to them both? I hope the situation is soon resolved in a way that helps them both. Sometimes Drs just don't want to give up or give in, but a 92 year old lady should have her wishes respected. Well that's what I think.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Summer is going to be really scary, it was 64f today here, I think summer for is either going to be hellaciously hot or super wet. :sm19:


Crazy, you were warmer than here. We had 50*. Only in the 40's today and even lower the next few days. Forecasting snow Monday evening. We will see. Coming back from a dinner party last night it was raining pretty good and terribly foggy.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I am sure someone has already told you how to fix it on Facebook so you can't be seen by anyone that you don't want to, so I won't go into that, other that you can just delete the friend requests when they come. That said, you have my email address if you ever need to use in for any reason, including to check about KTP.


Hmmmm I know I have Gwen's but don't think I have yours....will check.... I checked with the friend yesterday and he didn't ask to friend me....anyway, I changed my user name and checked every box that made sense. It's hard though to make it entirely private. I know it seems silly but I just can't do the general fb thing again.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I got a text late last night from Marianne and her mom was running a temperature of 101. She also said doctor has suggested explortory surgery but her mom has said absolutely no and that she just wants to go home. Going home would be even harder on Marianne as she would be the sole caregiver. Her mom has said she is ready to meet her maker if that is the plan. She is 92. Marianne just doesn't want her to be in pain. o


If that is her choice, I hope she and Marianne would bring in Hospice care for her comfort at home. They might also need some additional nursing care at home to make this possible for Marianne.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I suggested hospice care a couple of days ago. I agree her mom should have her wishes respected but I also know Marianne is going to take care of her mom regardless of whether she get assistance or not; she also absolutely will not go home to rest herself. Stubborn.


Stubborn can be determined or foolish. If Marianne doesn't take care of herself she won't be able to take care of her Mom, but I think we all realise that.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm23: I think that would have made me return everything too. I love to skate, but I never had any intention of trying downhill skiing, cross country isn't too bad, but downhill, I'd kill myself.


I used to skate both roller and ice as a kid. Loved it....also as teenager, but I sure wouldn't trust myself now! Loved it though. And great exercise. Just like the swimming is....a bit envious of those who have that opportunity. One of the gyms has an indoor pool, but membership is so expensive. There are outdoor neighborhood pools which are really under used. When we first moved here I thought it would be great to belong to one so checked the price. First of all $500. to join, then a fee the amount I can't remember, which was for the summer And then a yearly fee once again, not 500 but still too much. Even the woman I was speaking to, was apologetic re the cost..... anyhow, not sure why it's so much.....too bad really as I would get a key and could go at anytime. So could do laps early mornings and it would be great when the grand children come....but such is life, so I go for walks instead.....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Prayers continue for Marianne and her mom. This is not good news.


Prayers the bleeding stops. Very worrisome.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> I slept in this morning and napped this afternoon before having tea at a neighbors. Then came home and made chowder for DH and homemade bread toast. Tonight he refused to eat and I fed him. He wouldn't even open his mouth or would close it and let it dribble all over his face. He thinks I am preparing to leave him. If I put in a Nursing Home for respite, I'm sure it will be the end of him. I am more upset about it than him. He just started acting weird. I may be single after the hip replacement. . .which is hard for me to get a handle on. I've had several people tell me about similar incidents where elder went right down Hill. Today I have hardly done anything and had hardly any pain.


Oh this is so hard for you.... I am so sorry.....


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I still have a bike but I don't ride it much. I used to take it to the lake when we camped so I could keep up with the kids . It's not much fun to ride on the gravel roads around here.


Swedenme said:


> I still have a bike always went everywhere on my bike as a kid , Sweden is like Holland lots and lots of bicycles


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sure, come on over.????


Swedenme said:


> That is where our skating rink was too next to the school but not a pond , a big rectangle shape that the council men would hose water on to freeze had little benches round to sit on , great place to hang out at , but definitely liked it better at night .
> Glad to hear that the supper was a success, can I come for fishcakes I really like them but no one else is keen here????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are meals for one here
> So which one are you D'artagnan, Porthos, Arthos or Aramis , think I would be a danger to myself swinging a sword about ????


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Both my sons tried skiing but they like snow boarding much better but of course with work, hockey for GS & other commitments not much time for it now. Younger so is hesitant to go even if he has time since he had his knee surgery too. My aunt & uncle lived 15 minutes from a resort in BC so we took the boys there almost every year for a couple of days & we got to visit while they played.



KateB said:


> When I was about 9 we used to roller skate to school and back and on Saturdays we would go to the ice rink in the next town - I remember it took all my pocket money (2/6d - about 12p nowadays!) to pay for a return bus fare, entry and skate hire! We took the boys skiing when they were younger and we all learnt together, which meant they and DH progressed further and further up the mountain (Ben Nevis) and I stayed in the 'Shaky Snowplougher' class. Both boys (although technically I suppose they are men now!) have kept up their skiing but they usually go abroad - France or Italy. The biggest problem with skiing in Scotland is not lack of snow, but too much wind which often closes the ski lifts so no one can get up to the runs.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I still have a bike always went everywhere on my bike as a kid , Sweden is like Holland lots and lots of bicycles


I still have a bike and do use it occasionally. We live in a very bike friendly neighborhood....lots of bicycles. It's great exercise. A few summers back DH and I would go for rides about once a week. Should really start that again...it is good for the legs and eventually I might build up stamina again. Seems like everything is always uphill! ???? DH has better leg strength so he rides ahead rests up and then when I catch up he says ok let's go! I'm always telling him not fair you rested ???? I get on the bike every so often thinking to build up strength and then we can go together again, but I peter out after a few days. One of our daughters belongs to a professional bicycle racing team. Going for 35 or even 50 miles is nothing to her....travels all over the world. Was in France last summer. Said it was the hilliest she's ever experienced as well as the scariest as the race went through every little town. And they didn't close off roads either so they had to contend with cars. She loved Sweden though.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I got a text late last night from Marianne and her mom was running a temperature of 101. She also said doctor has suggested explortory surgery but her mom has said absolutely no and that she just wants to go home. Going home would be even harder on Marianne as she would be the sole caregiver. Her mom has said she is ready to meet her maker if that is the plan. She is 92. Marianne just doesn't want her to be in pain. o


Poor Marianne it's a no-win situation.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

KateB said:


> So sorry for your situation it's not easy for you or DH, but you have to get yourself fit or you will be unable to look after him anyway. Hopefully even if he does go downhill a bit, he would recover after you are both back home again. I had a couple of occasions when I had to have respite care for my Mum and although she wasn't happy about it, and whilst she was more agitated whilst she was there, she did return to her 'normal' when she came home. {{{hugs}}}


That's encouraging to hear. Sure hope that will be the case for her DH.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Hmmmm I know I have Gwen's but don't think I have yours....will check.... I checked with the friend yesterday and he didn't ask to friend me....anyway, I changed my user name and checked every box that made sense. It's hard though to make it entirely private. I know it seems silly but I just can't do the general fb thing again.


If you have a couple of e-mails from here (I'll PM you mine too) then you really don't need to be on FB until KP collapses (hopefully never!). If it bothers you just pull the plug on it for now.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I got a text late last night from Marianne and her mom was running a temperature of 101. She also said doctor has suggested explortory surgery but her mom has said absolutely no and that she just wants to go home. Going home would be even harder on Marianne as she would be the sole caregiver. Her mom has said she is ready to meet her maker if that is the plan. She is 92. Marianne just doesn't want her to be in pain. o


So sad.... and so hard.....


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Glad there was enough wild meat for everyone to have a taste. I would have been happy to just have roast beef. I'm less adventurous than I used to be.
> What was the fund raiser for? I hope that your auction went well also. Knowing me I would have been on the hook for lots of money as I too have bid things up before when I thought that someone was not in the spirit of fund raising. It must have been hard having to keep tract of your grandchildren in that big crowd.
> The success is what I was waiting to hear about. :sm02:


They Wildlife association funds free hunter safety training for kids, stocks 2 local trout ponds for fishing, sponsors kids for outdoor adventure camp to learn survival skills. People buy memberships & there are plaques given out for the larges fish caught, moose, deer, elk,,,,, shot, in both adult & kids categories.

I didn't really keep track of them, there was so many local people & kids, they just ran around & had fun. I checked on them once in a while.

I don't try a lot of the wild meat but garlic sausage made from deer, moose or elk is every bit as good or even better than what you can buy in a store made from "mystery meat"????????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

KateB said:


> If you have a couple of e-mails from here (I'll PM you mine too) then you really don't need to be on FB until KP collapses (hopefully never!). If it bothers you just pull the plug on it for now.


Ok thank you....
Has there been any more work on the general admin stuff? I haven't checked to see if someone else is now in charge. Hopefully the site will continue to run.....


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I think it can't come soon enough the way you've been suffering. Your DH may not be. Happy with the prospect of going into respite but just grit you teeth & do it. You will be no good to either of you until you are fixed up & only get worse. He may have his nose out of joint for a little while but when you are better, I'm sure he will get over it.



Pearls Girls said:


> February 15th.


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

That flower is stunning!


Fan said:


> For Bonnie, and everyone who likes gerbera. Here is my Christmas gift finally blooming. It looks like somebody painted it, but it is real. Enjoy.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sure no daffodils k another 3 months for sure????. The GKs were marvelling last night at how deep the banks along the sidewalk to the house are, about 2.5-3 feet & that's not shovelled up, that's just how deep it is.


Gweniepooh said:


> Beautiful. The photo is so clear it looks like I could just touch it too. Mother nature is so confused here I have daffodils blooming in the yard!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poor Marianne, it's such a tough situation. But I can understand her mom refusing surgery at this stage Of things. Hugs to Marianne 
quote=Gweniepooh]I got a text late last night from Marianne and her mom was running a temperature of 101. She also said doctor has suggested explortory surgery but her mom has said absolutely no and that she just wants to go home. Going home would be even harder on Marianne as she would be the sole caregiver. Her mom has said she is ready to meet her maker if that is the plan. She is 92. Marianne just doesn't want her to be in pain. o[/quote]


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I haven't heard of either of those flowers so looked them up. They are beautiful. So many beautiful things won't grow in my part of the world but I guess I should just be happy for the things that do produce in my short season.


MindyT said:


> Gwennie: we have daffies and narcissus as well. Crazy. Hardenbergia is blooming, but it is always the first. They bloom in Jan/Feb. And Daphne Odora. Always late Jan. for that one. The blooms' aroma is to die for IMHO. Better than roses (and less bother). But something took away all the leaves and I just have blooms. Odd. I think it happened once years ago when the deer ate them. (Although all the books say they are deer-proof. Nothing is except Oleander here. If the droughts go on long enough, they eat anything). Bulbs, they won't eat anything from bulbs.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats getting warm-especially in winter.


Texas has crazy weather!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I suggested hospice care a couple of days ago. I agree her mom should have her wishes respected but I also know Marianne is going to take care of her mom regardless of whether she get assistance or not; she also absolutely will not go home to rest herself. Stubborn.


Silly woman, she will be no good to either of them if she wears herself out too much & her heart starts acting up again. That said, I know exactly how she feels about leaving someone alone in hospital


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I used to skate both roller and ice as a kid. Loved it....also as teenager, but I sure wouldn't trust myself now! Loved it though. And great exercise. Just like the swimming is....a bit envious of those who have that opportunity. One of the gyms has an indoor pool, but membership is so expensive. There are outdoor neighborhood pools which are really under used. When we first moved here I thought it would be great to belong to one so checked the price. First of all $500. to join, then a fee the amount I can't remember, which was for the summer And then a yearly fee once again, not 500 but still too much. Even the woman I was speaking to, was apologetic re the cost..... anyhow, not sure why it's so much.....too bad really as I would get a key and could go at anytime. So could do laps early mornings and it would be great when the grand children come....but such is life, so I go for walks instead.....


The closest pool to here is Lloydminster, 55 miles. I used to take the kids about once every month in winter but haven't gone for a long time. In summer we just swim in the lakes but sometimes that's really cold. I'm not sure what it costs now but I think it was only about $5 for an adult when I went. I recently seen an ad for one of the hotels in Lloydminster, they have a water slide & pool & you can pay to just use that, it was $15 for a family I think, which I thought was very reasonable. They have to keep the pool heated & treated so the probably helps cover the expenses & gives them some community good Will & advertising too


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I got a text late last night from Marianne and her mom was running a temperature of 101. She also said doctor has suggested explortory surgery but her mom has said absolutely no and that she just wants to go home. Going home would be even harder on Marianne as she would be the sole caregiver. Her mom has said she is ready to meet her maker if that is the plan. She is 92. Marianne just doesn't want her to be in pain. o


That is such a difficult situation. I know how Marianne feels; we are never ready to lose our moms. I think my mom was ready also. I hope they will not let her go home since there is still bleeding, but it does sound like her mom really wants to go home. Hopefully, they will find a resolution and all will be ok with it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

GD coughed something terrible last night. I sure hope she’s not getting that bad flu that GS had. She had a sleepover for a birthday party the night before last so was maybe just very overtired. She slept until after 10 this morning & seems OK????????that’s the end of it. I didn’t get a lot of sleep so am dragging my butt today????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> My uncle used to get frozen meals delivered and they were all for one, in fact you could buy a normal size or a slightly bigger size, but still individual.
> Having read that over I'm now thinking "All for one - and one for all!" Sorry, just my odd sense of humour.....please tell me I wasn't the only one?!! :sm12: :sm09:


LOL!!!! Well, we are like a huge group of Musketeers!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are meals for one here
> So which one are you D'artagnan, Porthos, Arthos or Aramis , think I would be a danger to myself swinging a sword about ????


Lol! As long as we don't have a Cardinal Richelieu.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Oh dear that isn't sounding good. Hard to do anything much when you can't find the source. Marianne really should go home for a night or two to get some decent sleep. After all her mother will need more care than normal when she gets home so Marianne needs to be in a better state not worse than when her Mum got sick.


That was my thought too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Makes sense, I had thought it was a large company and seems you all have it well organized.


Yes, they have maybe 7-10 branches total. :sm02:
But other than that issue, they are really good to do business with.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Maybe I should take up running. lol :sm02:


Lol, I don't recommend it on an empty stomach though. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I got a text late last night from Marianne and her mom was running a temperature of 101. She also said doctor has suggested explortory surgery but her mom has said absolutely no and that she just wants to go home. Going home would be even harder on Marianne as she would be the sole caregiver. Her mom has said she is ready to meet her maker if that is the plan. She is 92. Marianne just doesn't want her to be in pain. o


Poor Marianne, I agree with not wanting her in pain, hopefully they'll send in hospice if she takes her mom home, so that she doesn't have to do it all herself. Is C still living with them? Praying that it doesn't take Marianne's health down in the process, there is no easy solution, that's for sure.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I still have a bike and do use it occasionally. We live in a very bike friendly neighborhood....lots of bicycles. It's great exercise. A few summers back DH and I would go for rides about once a week. Should really start that again...it is good for the legs and eventually I might build up stamina again. Seems like everything is always uphill! ???? DH has better leg strength so he rides ahead rests up and then when I catch up he says ok let's go! I'm always telling him not fair you rested ???? I get on the bike every so often thinking to build up strength and then we can go together again, but I peter out after a few days. One of our daughters belongs to a professional bicycle racing team. Going for 35 or even 50 miles is nothing to her....travels all over the world. Was in France last summer. Said it was the hilliest she's ever experienced as well as the scariest as the race went through every little town. And they didn't close off roads either so they had to contend with cars. She loved Sweden though.


I often think about getting a bike. The city has put bike lanes on residential streets, so I would feel safer. Through Medicare, I have a program called Silver Sneakers which gives me a free membership. Guess what, I've never been. I need to get my butt in gear and start moving more! All of you that regularly exercise are an encouragement to do so! Thanks, but still need a lot more motivation! Watch way too much TV, on the computer, and of course knitting! I just can't find a balance, but won't give up trying!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My dads idea of learning me to ski was a slight nudge in the back while at the top of a hill luckily the hill was only small and I did manage to stay upright but dont ask me how, it took me awhile to get from trainer skis to normal ones


I am rather glad that my Dad's idea was to have me on his skis- balanced in front of him!

I am hopeless with speed. I did toboggan, but always wondered if the slog, back up again, was really worth it?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

If you haven't seen today's Digest, there is a link to a write-up about Knitting Paradise. It is quite a nice article. I believe it's headed "nice write up about our Forum".


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Back from our trip. Nice to be home again. Quick question and then I'll catch up. So on Facebook, I signed up just so I could get in on the back up party. And first thing, some one outside the group has "found" me and wants to be my friend. I've been in the Facebook scene before and had very nasty experience. And I sure am only on cause I want to keep in touch with all you folks. I'm going to notify the person who sent me the request that I don't want to be his friend. Lol. But my question to you all is how on earth can I make sure this doesn't keep happening. I changed my name btw and I will let Gwen know what it is. I checked all my settings and thought I had made them as private as can be. I see though that my name is still there as is my contact info. Anyone know how to get rid of that so no one can see it? I hope you can help me because if not I think I will delete the account. I'm getting a panic attack just worrying about it. I have enough issues without having fb in my life.


I am having a lot of doubts about Facebook, but don't know my way round it, well enough to be of help. I thought Gwen opened a locked Page? Bronwen started one of those for me and the grandkids- we've not had problems so far!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you everyone re the gerbera. I am pleased it has brought you all in the chilly north good thoughts of your spring to come.
I took the photo with my iPad and it came out very clearly. 
Pearls Girls what a sad situation you find yourself in. So hard and upsetting, but you need the operation. Please don’t feel guilty for having DH in care whilst it takes place. Thinking of you and hope everything works out for you and DH. 
Also poor Marianne, she too has a tough situation with her mother. Hugs for everyone who is facing such hard things in life.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> this is from last week.
> 
> None in the cupboard here, but it's warmish so having a tall glass of lime water ice and bitters to cool off with. from fan
> 
> fan - will you please explain bitters to me. thank you. sam


Fran may have already explained, it will be Angostura Bitters.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Angostura_bitters
Angostura bitters is a concentrated bitters (herbal alcoholic preparation) based on gentian, herbs and spices, by House of Angostura in Trinidad and Tobago.

Fran recently bought herself a small bottle, at vast cost- but she may also have bought the Lemon Lime and Bitters, ready mixed- there are several brands available- rather nice and thirst quenching!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up. Sam so glad you got your water fixed and yes Gary is a good SIL and Heidii an outstanding DD. Not much going on here today; haven't even left the house at all today though it's been a very pleasant day. TTYL
> 
> Forgot to say Marianne's mom is still losing lots of blood; said they can't find where it is coming from. They were giving her another unit tonight (this was around 6 pm); obviously still in hospital. She (Marianne) sounds exhausted.


So sorry to hear this. Positive thoughts!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I get requests from men I don't know. I have heard it can be a scam. I just deny the request. It also gives you the option of reporting it as scam. So far I haven't had a problem.


The worst problem I've had was with Skype- having all and sundry try to 'friend' me.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> I suggested hospice care a couple of days ago. I agree her mom should have her wishes respected but I also know Marianne is going to take care of her mom regardless of whether she get assistance or not; she also absolutely will not go home to rest herself. Stubborn.


I would not use the word "Stubborn". Everyone does what is right in their own heart. She will probably have regrets if she doesn't get to choose as caregiver of her mother. I would not want Marrianne to have to live with regrets that she should have done different or better.

I have had several people say to put my DH in a nursing home and leave him there to be free of his care. They do not have the same heart or love that I have for DH. I do not even want him in the nursing home for respite. I can find my own time (if I didn't hurt so much) of respite among my reading and projects and in good weather my yard, garden and chickens. I'm trying to look at things realistically. I didn't say until it is inconvenient, or when I'm tired or in pain in my wedding vows.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fran may have already explained, it will be Angostura Bitters.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Angostura_bitters
> Angostura bitters is a concentrated bitters (herbal alcoholic preparation) based on gentian, herbs and spices, by House of Angostura in Trinidad and Tobago.
> ...


That wee bottle of bitters was expensive $30 for 200ml. Thankfully only a few drops are needed for flavouring.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

angelam said:


> That brought back memories Fan. DD lived in Trinidad for a couple of years and I remember seeing a big Angostura factory there. They were a big employer in that area.


Now that would be an interesting place to visit. My 200ml bottle cost $30 ouch! But only need a few drops to flavour things so it will last ages.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is where our skating rink was too next to the school but not a pond , a big rectangle shape that the council men would hose water on to freeze had little benches round to sit on , great place to hang out at , but definitely liked it better at night .
> Glad to hear that the supper was a success, can I come for fishcakes I really like them but no one else is keen here????


There was a steep slope at Buchanan School- that led to the Toilets- in winter we used to run in and out with warm water, (cold would have frozen straight away), pouring the water down the slope- so we would have a good surface to skid down, next morning. The kids just skidded down on their hob-nailed boots.
Mine were rubber-soled so did not skid well!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

TexasKnitem said:


> That flower is stunning!


Thank you, we have not seen you here before. Welcome to our tea party, stop by whenever you wish we will be looking for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Beautiful Gerbera. It does look like it is hand painted. Thanks for sharing. How nice that you were able to enjoy fresh fish. Amazing how much better they taste when just out of the water.
> Pearls Girls, so sorry you are suffering so. Hoping you will have great success with your surgery.
> A chilly 40 F this morning and awoke to wind tunnel canyon wind with driving rain. Now no wind, rain has stopped but the sky is still looking like it could return so will drive the 4 blocks to church. Does that not attest that I have become a hot house plant? Hoping the Pacific isles will be a bit more temperate today so you don't have to deal with so much humidity and heat.


No we are to be hotter.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I got a text late last night from Marianne and her mom was running a temperature of 101. She also said doctor has suggested explortory surgery but her mom has said absolutely no and that she just wants to go home. Going home would be even harder on Marianne as she would be the sole caregiver. Her mom has said she is ready to meet her maker if that is the plan. She is 92. Marianne just doesn't want her to be in pain. o


Is Cindy no longer there?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Gwennie: we have daffies and narcissus as well. Crazy. Hardenbergia is blooming, but it is always the first. They bloom in Jan/Feb. And Daphne Odora. Always late Jan. for that one. The blooms' aroma is to die for IMHO. Better than roses (and less bother). But something took away all the leaves and I just have blooms. Odd. I think it happened once years ago when the deer ate them. (Although all the books say they are deer-proof. Nothing is except Oleander here. If the droughts go on long enough, they eat anything). Bulbs, they won't eat anything from bulbs.


And I believe the entire plant Oleander is S4 level poisonous. I think it is in Turkey that it is known as 'Dead Man's' flower.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hopefully it scared him and encouraged hime to be more sensible rather than thinking it was all a great joke.


He was the only son with a bunch of older sisters and was very spoilt. He turned out badly in later life and died in a car crash as a teenager sadly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I haven't heard of either of those flowers so looked them up. They are beautiful. So many beautiful things won't grow in my part of the world but I guess I should just be happy for the things that do produce in my short season.


I would imagine anything with a bulb or corm would not survive your winters!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> That wee bottle of bitters was expensive $30 for 200ml. Thankfully only a few drops are needed for flavouring.


The cake recipe I had, involved using darn near the entire bottle!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I still have a bike and do use it occasionally. We live in a very bike friendly neighborhood....lots of bicycles. It's great exercise. A few summers back DH and I would go for rides about once a week. Should really start that again...it is good for the legs and eventually I might build up stamina again. Seems like everything is always uphill! ???? DH has better leg strength so he rides ahead rests up and then when I catch up he says ok let's go! I'm always telling him not fair you rested ???? I get on the bike every so often thinking to build up strength and then we can go together again, but I peter out after a few days. One of our daughters belongs to a professional bicycle racing team. Going for 35 or even 50 miles is nothing to her....travels all over the world. Was in France last summer. Said it was the hilliest she's ever experienced as well as the scariest as the race went through every little town. And they didn't close off roads either so they had to contend with cars. She loved Sweden though.


Wow, that's cool, that she gets to ride all over the world, but dealing with vehicles in small towns has to be a bit unnerving.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Is Cindy no longer there?


That's too bad. I hope that Cindy is doing well, wherever she is though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Crazy, you were warmer than here. We had 50*. Only in the 40's today and even lower the next few days. Forecasting snow Monday evening. We will see. Coming back from a dinner party last night it was raining pretty good and terribly foggy.


Yes, we are to be 57 today, it was really cloudy and damp earlier, but clearing and the sun is trying to shine now, I just wish we'd get a bit of a breeze so that my laundry will dry. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I used to skate both roller and ice as a kid. Loved it....also as teenager, but I sure wouldn't trust myself now! Loved it though. And great exercise. Just like the swimming is....a bit envious of those who have that opportunity. One of the gyms has an indoor pool, but membership is so expensive. There are outdoor neighborhood pools which are really under used. When we first moved here I thought it would be great to belong to one so checked the price. First of all $500. to join, then a fee the amount I can't remember, which was for the summer And then a yearly fee once again, not 500 but still too much. Even the woman I was speaking to, was apologetic re the cost..... anyhow, not sure why it's so much.....too bad really as I would get a key and could go at anytime. So could do laps early mornings and it would be great when the grand children come....but such is life, so I go for walks instead.....


We only have an outdoor pool in summer, and it's not very big for the whole community, otherwise, the only other pool is in Scottsbluff at the YMCA. :sm03:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm off to shower and finish laundry, get all David's stuff repacked for tomorrow morning. Be back later.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Poor Marianne, it's such a tough situation. But I can understand her mom refusing surgery at this stage Of things. Hugs to Marianne
> quote=Gweniepooh]I got a text late last night from Marianne and her mom was running a temperature of 101. She also said doctor has suggested explortory surgery but her mom has said absolutely no and that she just wants to go home. Going home would be even harder on Marianne as she would be the sole caregiver. Her mom has said she is ready to meet her maker if that is the plan. She is 92. Marianne just doesn't want her to be in pain. o


[/quote]

Very tough situation to be in. Doctors can help greatly in pain management. Palliative care is never an easy decision, but it's time may be here and Marianne would have lots of help at the house. Prayers and hugs.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree; just got a text and they are headed home. Marianne said she'd call me later.


machriste said:


> If that is her choice, I hope she and Marianne would bring in Hospice care for her comfort at home. They might also need some additional nursing care at home to make this possible for Marianne.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here's an update on Matthew's drawing


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The closest pool to here is Lloydminster, 55 miles. I used to take the kids about once every month in winter but havenÃ¢ÂÂt gone for a long time. In summer we just swim in the lakes but sometimes thatÃ¢ÂÂs really cold. IÃ¢ÂÂm not sure what it costs now but I think it was only about $5 for an adult when I went. I recently seen an ad for one of the hotels in Lloydminster, they have a water slide & pool & you can pay to just use that, it was $15 for a family I think, which I thought was very reasonable. They have to keep the pool heated & treated so the probably helps cover the expenses & gives them some community good Will & advertising too


In Sweden we used to get a free 3 month voucher for free entry to an outdoor manmade swimming lake for the summer months so if were not at the lake at the summer house we were at Tinnis, I did love to swim , There is a swimming pool at the side of the shopping centre that I used to go to not so much just now


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

me too.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Silly woman, she will be no good to either of them if she wears herself out too much & her heart starts acting up again. That said, I know exactly how she feels about leaving someone alone in hospital


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Guess we could dub ourself's the Muskniteers! LOLOL


Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!!! Well, we are like a huge group of Musketeers!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I would not use the word "Stubborn". Everyone does what is right in their own heart. She will probably have regrets if she doesn't get to choose as caregiver of her mother. I would not want Marrianne to have to live with regrets that she should have done different or better.
> 
> I have had several people say to put my DH in a nursing home and leave him there to be free of his care. They do not have the same heart or love that I have for DH. I do not even want him in the nursing home for respite. I can find my own time (if I didn't hurt so much) of respite among my reading and projects and in good weather my yard, garden and chickens. I'm trying to look at things realistically. I didn't say until it is inconvenient, or when I'm tired or in pain in my wedding vows.


I'm with you on that, but while the mind and heart are saying that, the body says "but I can't". We have to listen to all three.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes C and Marianne still live together along with her mom (Marianne's mom).


Poledra65 said:


> Poor Marianne, I agree with not wanting her in pain, hopefully they'll send in hospice if she takes her mom home, so that she doesn't have to do it all herself. Is C still living with them? Praying that it doesn't take Marianne's health down in the process, there is no easy solution, that's for sure.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DIL sent out a group text to all the team parents & they got the game cancelled????????


That was good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you Gwen, you are very kind. It is frustrating and I wasn't prepared for it to cause a problem.


Is it still bothering you?


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's an update on Matthew's drawing


Nice puppies captured well by Matthew's drawings.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

They still live together. I just can't comment on the level of assistance Marianne receives from her.


Poledra65 said:


> That's too bad. I hope that Cindy is doing well, wherever she is though.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Maatje said:


> Hmmmm I know I have Gwen's but don't think I have yours....will check.... I checked with the friend yesterday and he didn't ask to friend me....anyway, I changed my user name and checked every box that made sense. It's hard though to make it entirely private. I know it seems silly but I just can't do the general fb thing again.


I'm not a fb fan either. I'll rely on emails if/when KTP falls apart.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You said it very well Rookie. Thank you.


RookieRetiree said:


> I'm with you on that, but while the mind and heart are saying that, the body says "but I can't". We have to listen to all three.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That was my impression, too, not anywhere near enough to bring Canada to a halt!!!!!


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> copy and paste. --- sam


Thanks Sam. I thought I'd done that but obviously I did something wrong. I just tried it again and it works.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> Gary showed up about three this morning to tell me the pipe was fixed and he was checking if if had water or not - which i did. i was greatly amused - only Gary would show up at 3am to announce the pipe was fixed. he said he had it fixed around eleven. have no idea what he was doing before he showed up here. i went right back to sleep. --- sam


I guess he wanted to make sure you were awake and able to use the water. :sm09:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> Is it still bothering you?


Yes the right one is fine but the left is still weeping a bit, though itching too. I am going to go to the pharmacy later and see what they suggest I can put on it to get it to dry out and scab over. I go back to clinic on 11th a week away for biopsy. Not looking forward to that, but needs to be done.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> So sorry to hear this. Positive thoughts!


My mother had lost 6 pints before they discovered colon cancer and removed it all. She lived another 20+ years cancer free and even got married.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

I often click on the Pop UP ads just so admin. gets some $$ for advertising hits. Anything to keep this wonderful KP going. I know we all feel that way. 
3" plus of rain...roof holding, so far so good. A lull this morning, lots of fog. DD and S-i-L be visiting next weekend. Yay. Supposed to rain Sat. but that's OK it is winter after all. They like to come out and get some sun on the deck. Even in the winter here, if the sun is out you typically can sit out with a coat on. SF is so cold and damp most of the year, they love the sun.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So glad the pipe is fixed. Stay inside out of the nasty weather.
> I was interested in the roller skating and ski stories. I'd never skied in SD, so when I moved to UT with great skiing all around me, I was able to get a complete ski outfit, skis, boots, helmet, etc on sale. I then covered a weekend of hospital anesthesia call and did 17 broken legs, all from skiing and one was the expert from Sundance who'd taught skiing for years. First thing Monday morning I was able to return the ski stuff and get my money back. Decided that it was too chancy for someone as klutzy as I am to take of skiing that late in life. I love watching those who do it gracefully.
> Glad the cross stitch is again coming along. Sounds like a bit of creativity will take care of your problem.


I don't blame you for returning all the ski stuff. I have been scared stiff to try skiing and am amazed at the number of skiers we have here. Everyone seems to be having a wonderful time. I wasn't much good at skating either. For some reason, my ankles kept turning over. I did skate for a while until I fell and cracked my head. I know now that I had a concussion but didn't at the time. No one seemed to be concerned and I didn't tell my parents when I got home. It's a wonder I'm here.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Now that would be an interesting place to visit. My 200ml bottle cost $30 ouch! But only need a few drops to flavour things so it will last ages.


They were available in many shops including tourist traps. I can't remember anything of the price but I'm sure they would have been fairly inexpensive. I have a feeling that I bought some to bring home.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > this is from last week.
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up. Sam so glad you got your water fixed and yes Gary is a good SIL and Heidii an outstanding DD. Not much going on here today; haven't even left the house at all today though it's been a very pleasant day. TTYL
> 
> Forgot to say Marianne's mom is still losing lots of blood; said they can't find where it is coming from. They were giving her another unit tonight (this was around 6 pm); obviously still in hospital. She (Marianne) sounds exhausted.


That isn't good.

I can't believe the temperature here - it's in the high 40's and the snow is melting. We go from one extreme to the other.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Just 30 channels but there's PBS & HGTV plus all the main channels more than enough for myself.


Sounds good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> For Bonnie, and everyone who likes gerbera. Here is my Christmas gift finally blooming. It looks like somebody painted it, but it is real. Enjoy.


That is so beautiful. .


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I copy and paste the post and my reply, on to a blank reply, and just continue to that for all the replies I want to make, then hit send.


Thanks.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Guess we could dub ourself's the Muskniteers! LOLOL


Dreadful but very very clever. Thanks for posting Matthew 's latest drawing.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, the afternoon was busy. When I got up this morning DH was still sleeping, unusual for him, as he's usually up at his usual time. He slept until 11, having gone to bed at 8:30! While waiting for him to get up, I sat here and cataloged all of my Delica beads, so when I want to order beads for a project I know what I already have. That took at least 2 hours. After breakfast we went and got rabbit food, then to a local craft store a bit farther than it's sister store that I usually go to. Yay! I got 5 skeins of Bernat Velvet blanket yarn. I was looking for white. I could get other colors, but not the white locally. They have some gorgeous colors in the Velvet. The white makes a beautiful edge on blankets done in the other colors. 2 skeins will make a baby blanket. With the 5 skeins I can do 2 white baby blankets and still have a skein to use for edging on others. Of course we picked up a few other things. I added to Arriana's birthday gift. Her party was this evening. Her godmother and her 2 kids came up from West Virginia, and will go back in the morning. It was nice to get to see them. DS and family also were there. I was surprised, but DDIL and K got along very well. Well, not surprised at it, just surprised at how comfortable and sociable DDIL was, as she has such anxiety issues. It was good for her. DSIL'S brother and family were also there. Their DD was born 1 year to the day after Arriana was. It was a nice evening. We came home and I got comfy and turned on the electric blanket so I have a warm bed to climb into.
> 
> Garage door is still not fixed, but the part is ordered and should be here Tuesday. I hope. I either have to lift the door, climb on a stool, just a little step stool, and prop the door up to get the Expedition out. I stayed home Friday so I didn't need to do it. With DH off for the weekend, he gets to lift it, and is tall enough to do it easily. I'll still have to do it when he's at work. Good I don't have any appointments until Wednesday.


I went to Walmart yesterday and was looking at yarn. I see that Bernat is now offering a scrubby type of cotton yarn. First time I've seen it. It sounds like Ariana's birthday was a very nice family get-together.

Any news about when you might get the door fixed?


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I use a headband to keep shorter loose stuff out of my face and either pin back up w/ a barrette or put it in a short ponytail band.to keep it up out of my way for seeing and doing things. It is all for a good cause so I keep doing it for the cause. :sm02:


????????????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I agree; just got a text and they are headed home. Marianne said she'd call me later.


Do hope Marianne gets some help with looking after her Mum


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I slept in this morning and napped this afternoon before having tea at a neighbors. Then came home and made chowder for DH and homemade bread toast. Tonight he refused to eat and I fed him. He wouldn't even open his mouth or would close it and let it dribble all over his face. He thinks I am preparing to leave him. If I put in a Nursing Home for respite, I'm sure it will be the end of him. I am more upset about it than him. He just started acting weird. I may be single after the hip replacement. . .which is hard for me to get a handle on. I've had several people tell me about similar incidents where elder went right down Hill. Today I have hardly done anything and had hardly any pain.


I'm sorry to hear that your DH is being difficult.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's an update on Matthew's drawing


That is a great portrait of the 2 dogs Mathew


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Guess we could dub ourself's the Muskniteers! LOLOL


 :sm01:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I got a text late last night from Marianne and her mom was running a temperature of 101. She also said doctor has suggested explortory surgery but her mom has said absolutely no and that she just wants to go home. Going home would be even harder on Marianne as she would be the sole caregiver. Her mom has said she is ready to meet her maker if that is the plan. She is 92. Marianne just doesn't want her to be in pain. o


I'm sure it will be exhausting for Marianne. The fact that her mom needs transfusions will make it very difficult to be at home.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Prayers for Marianne and her mom! 

Matthew's drawing is brilliant, as always!

We may have freezing rain/sleet tomorrow so my knitting group may get canceled yet again. Since I usually get groceries after knitting on Mondays, I went and got my weekly groceries late this morning. I had to stop and get kitty food too...good jobs done!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I often think about getting a bike. The city has put bike lanes on residential streets, so I would feel safer. Through Medicare, I have a program called Silver Sneakers which gives me a free membership. Guess what, I've never been. I need to get my butt in gear and start moving more! All of you that regularly exercise are an encouragement to do so! Thanks, but still need a lot more motivation! Watch way too much TV, on the computer, and of course knitting! I just can't find a balance, but won't give up trying!


My city is a biker's heaven. We have bike routes on the street, around the canals, rivers, lakes and through all the parks. Everyone seems to have a bike except me.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm sure it will be exhausting for Marianne. The fact that her mom needs transfusions will make it very difficult to be at home.


I hope Marianne will be able to have some health workers come on a daily basis. It is so difficult by yourself, and she will be exhausted. I hope she will also take care of herself.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's an update on Matthew's drawing


Thanks Gwen. I always like to see Matthew's drawings.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> In Sweden we used to get a free 3 month voucher for free entry to an outdoor manmade swimming lake for the summer months so if were not at the lake at the summer house we were at Tinnis, I did love to swim , There is a swimming pool at the side of the shopping centre that I used to go to not so much just now


That looks so inviting.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Guess we could dub ourself's the Muskniteers! LOLOL


 :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes the right one is fine but the left is still weeping a bit, though itching too. I am going to go to the pharmacy later and see what they suggest I can put on it to get it to dry out and scab over. I go back to clinic on 11th a week away for biopsy. Not looking forward to that, but needs to be done.


Since it's itching, it might be a sign that it's healing. I hope so.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> They still live together. I just can't comment on the level of assistance Marianne receives from her.


Your signature line says it all, perhaps!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I've got a bottle in my cupboard. It's been there for years. Does it spoil? I can't remember the last time I used it.


As it's in alcohol- it should keep very well!

The ex had a bottle that lasted quite a number of years, until I made the cake with it!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

budasha said:


> Sounds good.


That is all I subscribe to plus internet.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> As it's in alcohol- it should keep very well!
> 
> The ex had a bottle that lasted quite a number of years, until I made the cake with it!


I never thought about using it in baking or even in water. I learn something every day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I am caught up so I'm going to watch something on Netflix. I was going to bake a lemon meringue pie but then I thought I'd better not because I'd have to eat the whole thing.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pearl, glad you got good nights sleep, you are dealing with a lot. Can you get CBD cream in ME? It helps me a lot. I have several bottles of narcotic pain meds (probably some outdated) but dont like to use them as afraid of addiction and unless i take antinausea med i get nauseous and my mind doesnt need any help being dopey! If not you might try XBD creme which is not marijuana but hemp.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

budasha said:


> I'm sorry to hear that your DH is being difficult.


I wouldn't call him difficult. . . but he is very aware things are about to change.
I don't even think he knows how bad the pain is in my hip. If I make a noise, he wants to know what is the matter and I explain it and it happens the next time too or he will tell me he hurts all over also. It is lack of understanding because of brain malfunction. I understand this.
He is and has always given the shirt off his back and a very gentle and kind man. He served in the church ministry for 40 years. taking care of everyone else. It is now up to me now to taKe care of this faithful servant of God. I am not complaining. I guess I just post to be able to think it all through.
Nothing Happening and a good day today.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lots of Lillie's do but many daffodils & tulips don't. I love hyacinth but the only way to have them here is indoors.


Lurker 2 said:


> I would imagine anything with a bulb or corm would not survive your winters!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

That's great!



Gweniepooh said:


> Here's an update on Matthew's drawing


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I never thought about using it in baking or even in water. I learn something every day.


 :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Martina, excellent suggestion for Marianne to bring in hospice care. Dont want to be pessimistic but if they dont find bleed prognosis is grim. 

Mindy Love daffodils had to look up Hardenbergia!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I am caught up so I'm going to watch something on Netflix. I was going to bake a lemon meringue pie but then I thought I'd better not because I'd have to eat the whole thing.


That is exactly why I bake so seldom these days- even bread- maybe once in a couple of months!

Although I did chance on a large jar of Hungarian Morello Cherries recently- may make a cherry pie?!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

budasha said:


> My city is a biker's heaven. We have bike routes on the street, around the canals, rivers, lakes and through all the parks. Everyone seems to have a bike except me.


 Time to getone???


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Lots of Lillie's do but many daffodils & tulips don't. I love hyacinth but the only way to have them here is indoors.


Wikipedia says some Lilies are native to North America- maybe that is why?!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Pearl, glad you got good nights sleep, you are dealing with a lot. Can you get CBD cream in ME? It helps me a lot. I have several bottles of narcotic pain meds (probably some outdated) but don't like to use them as afraid of addiction and unless i take antinausea med i get nauseous and my mind doesnt need any help being dopey! If not you might try XBD creme which is not marijuana but hemp.


There are big discussions here about what ohe should or shouldn't do with Cannabis here in Maine. The Liberals voted it in. But it is still not for sale and a moratorium on selling or distributing anything related. I would not be inclined to go that way as we have had addicted family members and pot smokers always hiding and above the law. No Thank you. I can bear most anything. Not too painful today sitting in recliner and doing nothing. Didn't go to church because was spasms and throbbing at the time we would need to leave. I wouldn't make it into church.LOL I don't want to freeze just outside the gate so to speak. Ha, Ha, who knows less than 2 weeks and I could be worse after. I'm trying to enjoy every good and dull moment in my life as they pass.
When I was a teacher, just the smell of pot burning could make me nauseous enough to not go near and exit quickly, but I would report.
I didn't think that I could be the only one that got sick on the smell.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, thought that is what would happen. Will keep Marianne in my prayers and hooe hospice available they are so supportive and tryly believe in no pain so no worries on that score. Love Matthew ‘s drawings.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> There are big discussions here about what ohe should or shouldn't do with Cannabis here in Maine. The Liberals voted it in. But it is still not for sale and a moratorium on selling or distributing anything related. I would not be inclined to go that way as we have had addicted family members and pot smokers always hiding and above the law. No Thank you. I can bear most anything. Not too painful today sitting in recliner and doing nothing. Didn't go to church because was spasms and throbbing at the time we would need to leave. I wouldn't make it into church.LOL I don't want to freeze just outside the gate so to speak. Ha, Ha, who knows less than 2 weeks and I could be worse after. I'm trying to enjoy every good and dull moment in my life as they pass.
> When I was a teacher, just the smell of pot burning could make me nauseous enough to not go near and exit quickly, but I would report.
> I didn't think that I could be the only one that got sick on the smell.


I believe there is a vast difference between the salve for medical use- and the 'weed' smoked recreationally.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pearl, not trying to push you just trying to explain what i explained badly. I am sober 42 years and very careful what i put in my body. The hemp or marijuana cream is not addictive or mind altering in any way. That part of hallucinogens extracted in process of making product. I researched well before using. Understand your rationale but wanted you to have info on product used externally.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I got the first 2 loads of laundry hung, got the 3rd out of the washer and the whites I wanted to bleach in, and it started to rain. :sm03: 
So, after dinner, I'll run it all to the laundry mat to dry. 
It's stopped raining now, but it looks like it might start again, and there's no way it would dry anytime soon anyway.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am having a lot of doubts about Facebook, but don't know my way round it, well enough to be of help. I thought Gwen opened a locked Page? Bronwen started one of those for me and the grandkids- we've not had problems so far!


My daughter set up something for the daughters and daughters in law on a venue called "slack" it is free and totally private. Can only get in if invited. It is very safe and a good way for all of us to keep in touch. We actually can post pics as well. Some of my sons and sons in law also have a thread on "slack" don't know what theirs is called as I of course can't get on it. I gather a lot of businesses also use it. Not sure what to call it as we just know it as "slack".


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I agree; just got a text and they are headed home. Marianne said she'd call me later.


Just praying that Marianne is able to get some hospice and/or nursing help.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's an update on Matthew's drawing


Better and better. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> In Sweden we used to get a free 3 month voucher for free entry to an outdoor manmade swimming lake for the summer months so if were not at the lake at the summer house we were at Tinnis, I did love to swim , There is a swimming pool at the side of the shopping centre that I used to go to not so much just now


That looks like a lovely place to hang out. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Guess we could dub ourself's the Muskniteers! LOLOL


 :sm23:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> I would not use the word "Stubborn". Everyone does what is right in their own heart. She will probably have regrets if she doesn't get to choose as caregiver of her mother. I would not want Marrianne to have to live with regrets that she should have done different or better.
> 
> I have had several people say to put my DH in a nursing home and leave him there to be free of his care. They do not have the same heart or love that I have for DH. I do not even want him in the nursing home for respite. I can find my own time (if I didn't hurt so much) of respite among my reading and projects and in good weather my yard, garden and chickens. I'm trying to look at things realistically. I didn't say until it is inconvenient, or when I'm tired or in pain in my wedding vows.


I hear you. My dad took care of my mom until the day she died. It is what you promised. But on the flip side, in order to keep being able to take care of him you also need to take care of yourself. Hopefully you can find some good respite care for him. Even more so that you will be able to convince him it's just for a time until you are healed. Can you make up a calendar of the time he will need to be in care? Maybe have a nurse or someone cross off each day? That way he could see there's an end in sight? Would he talk on the phone to you when he's in respite? That might be helpful for him as well.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> In Sweden we used to get a free 3 month voucher for free entry to an outdoor manmade swimming lake for the summer months so if were not at the lake at the summer house we were at Tinnis, I did love to swim , There is a swimming pool at the side of the shopping centre that I used to go to not so much just now


Looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Guess we could dub ourself's the Muskniteers! LOLOL


????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

budasha said:


> Thanks Gwen. I always like to see Matthew's drawings.


Yes, me too....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

budasha said:


> I am caught up so I'm going to watch something on Netflix. I was going to bake a lemon meringue pie but then I thought I'd better not because I'd have to eat the whole thing.


Funny you mention lemon meringue pie. I've been craving that for a couple of weeks now. Made lemon bars yesterday for the dinner we went to last night. Good, but not the same as lemon meringue. That's the problem with a diminished family! Can't make what I used to.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I hear you. My dad took care of my mom until the day she died. It is what you promised. But on the flip side, in order to keep being able to take care of him you also need to take care of yourself. Hopefully you can find some good respite care for him. Even more so that you will be able to convince him it's just for a time until you are healed. Can you make up a calendar of the time he will need to be in care? Maybe have a nurse or someone cross off each day? That way he could see there's an end in sight? Would he talk on the phone to you when he's in respite? That might be helpful for him as well.


Those are great ideas!! 
Yes, if something happens and you can not take care of him, you'd have no choice, so better to take care of you, so that you do have a choice.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> I wouldn't call him difficult. . . but he is very aware things are about to change.
> I don't even think he knows how bad the pain is in my hip. If I make a noise, he wants to know what is the matter and I explain it and it happens the next time too or he will tell me he hurts all over also. It is lack of understanding because of brain malfunction. I understand this.
> He is and has always given the shirt off his back and a very gentle and kind man. He served in the church ministry for 40 years. taking care of everyone else. It is now up to me now to taKe care of this faithful servant of God. I am not complaining. I guess I just post to be able to think it all through.
> Nothing Happening and a good day today.[/quote
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Pearls Girls said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't call him difficult. . . but he is very aware things are about to change.
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> I hear you. My dad took care of my mom until the day she died. It is what you promised. But on the flip side, in order to keep being able to take care of him you also need to take care of yourself. Hopefully you can find some good respite care for him. Even more so that you will be able to convince him it's just for a time until you are healed. Can you make up a calendar of the time he will need to be in care? Maybe have a nurse or someone cross off each day? That way he could see there's an end in sight? Would he talk on the phone to you when he's in respite? That might be helpful for him as well.


Its such a shame that there is no family to help out,poor husband must be so confused , we were lucky when dad became ill, as my BIL who was a medical student at the time took a year out to look after my dad something I will be forever grateful for as I was scared stiff of that suction machine , my hand shook so badly as I thought I would hurt him , My son to was home right up until the end apart from when he got infection


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Agree with Joy: the CBD cream I use is CBD & THC. THC cannot break through the skin barrier. I researched it very well, (same reasons Joy did) plus I went to a seminar about it so I could understand it intellectually. We have been fed such a line of horse pucky about hemp. We would be saving millions of trees if we could use hemp for a replacement to so many things made from trees. That's just one thing. Hemp itsellf is a cousin of pot. This CBD/THC cream in equal parts has been fantastic for my knees. I can't say enough good. But, it is expensive $40 up here for a plunger dispenser. It is lasting a long time though.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Guess we could dub ourself's the Muskniteers! LOLOL


Good one! :sm24: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

The crazy men in the house are staying up to watch the Superbowl, I'm doing the sensible thing and going to bed ????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Agree with Joy: the CBD cream I use is CBD & THC. THC cannot break through the skin barrier. I researched it very well, (same reasons Joy did) plus I went to a seminar about it so I could understand it intellectually. We have been fed such a line of horse pucky about hemp. We would be saving millions of trees if we could use hemp for a replacement to so many things made from trees. That's just one thing. Hemp itsellf is a cousin of pot. This CBD/THC cream in equal parts has been fantastic for my knees. I can't say enough good. But, it is expensive $40 up here for a plunger dispenser. It is lasting a long time though.


 :sm24: There is a reason rope was made from hemp originally.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The crazy men in the house are staying up to watch the Superbowl, I'm doing the sensible thing and going to bed ????????


 :sm04: Sweet dreams! Hopefully you won't be awoken by screams for the teams.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Maatje said:


> I hear you. My dad took care of my mom until the day she died. It is what you promised. But on the flip side, in order to keep being able to take care of him you also need to take care of yourself. Hopefully you can find some good respite care for him. Even more so that you will be able to convince him it's just for a time until you are healed. Can you make up a calendar of the time he will need to be in care? Maybe have a nurse or someone cross off each day? That way he could see there's an end in sight? Would he talk on the phone to you when he's in respite? That might be helpful for him as well.


He has progressive expressive aphasia, so he does not talk much. He kind of gestures with a few sounds what he wants. One home I talked with said they could provide respite for him and PT for me, but they are 50 miles away and I would have no way to get there. It was a silly idea.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well! David came home, hadn't even been able to get to fishing, but that's besides the point, I was going to go get the laundry that was on the line, and take it all to the laundry mat, out came the sun, the wind kicked up, the towels were dry and David's jeans almost so, so I just went ahead and hung everything else up and used extra pins to hopefully keep it all on the line. My hands just about froze though, between the cold wet clothing and the cold feeling wind, but it is in the 50's out there, lovely if I were dressed a tad warmer, like socks instead of slippers... Lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> He has progressive expressive aphasia, so he does not talk much. He kind of gestures with a few sounds what he wants. One home I talked with said they could provide respite for him and PT for me, but they are 50 miles away and I would have no way to get there. It was a silly idea.


Not silly at all, actually a great idea, if transportation weren't an issue. Hopefully the perfect place will be available at the perfect time.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Maatje said:


> Pearls Girls said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't call him difficult. . . but he is very aware things are about to change.
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I wouldn't call him difficult. . . but he is very aware things are about to change.
> I don't even think he knows how bad the pain is in my hip. If I make a noise, he wants to know what is the matter and I explain it and it happens the next time too or he will tell me he hurts all over also. It is lack of understanding because of brain malfunction. I understand this.
> He is and has always given the shirt off his back and a very gentle and kind man. He served in the church ministry for 40 years. taking care of everyone else. It is now up to me now to taKe care of this faithful servant of God. I am not complaining. I guess I just post to be able to think it all through.
> Nothing Happening and a good day today.


I hope you're able to arrange for his care during and after your hospital stay.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is exactly why I bake so seldom these days- even bread- maybe once in a couple of months!
> 
> Although I did chance on a large jar of Hungarian Morello Cherries recently- may make a cherry pie?!


I've been looking for those cherries and haven't found any yet. Like an idiot, I bought bread flour thinking it would be nice to have fresh bread. I might bake a loaf though and put it in the freezer.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Time to getone???


I think I might need a stationery one to strengthen my legs. Even though I exercise twice a week, it's not enough.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> There are big discussions here about what ohe should or shouldn't do with Cannabis here in Maine. The Liberals voted it in. But it is still not for sale and a moratorium on selling or distributing anything related. I would not be inclined to go that way as we have had addicted family members and pot smokers always hiding and above the law. No Thank you. I can bear most anything. Not too painful today sitting in recliner and doing nothing. Didn't go to church because was spasms and throbbing at the time we would need to leave. I wouldn't make it into church.LOL I don't want to freeze just outside the gate so to speak. Ha, Ha, who knows less than 2 weeks and I could be worse after. I'm trying to enjoy every good and dull moment in my life as they pass.
> When I was a teacher, just the smell of pot burning could make me nauseous enough to not go near and exit quickly, but I would report.
> I didn't think that I could be the only one that got sick on the smell.


Cannabis is legal here now. I know someone who bakes brownies and adds some to the batter. She only takes it at night and it helps her sleep. My DH had a prescription for the pills but they didn't do anything for him. Another lady I know uses the oil and it helps her. It reacts differently on individuals.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm24: There is a reason rope was made from hemp originally.


Actually the very best rope ever- is made from New Zealand's Flax- Phormium Tenax.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I've been looking for those cherries and haven't found any yet. Like an idiot, I bought bread flour thinking it would be nice to have fresh bread. I might bake a loaf though and put it in the freezer.


Fresh bread is so Moreish! But one can be disciplined- when it has firmed up- slice it and freeze it!
I usually make buns now- I chop up some cheese and bake them with a cube of cheese in the middle!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks i will remember.



Pearls Girls said:


> February 15th.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> I got a text late last night from Marianne and her mom was running a temperature of 101. She also said doctor has suggested explortory surgery but her mom has said absolutely no and that she just wants to go home. Going home would be even harder on Marianne as she would be the sole caregiver. Her mom has said she is ready to meet her maker if that is the plan. She is 92. Marianne just doesn't want her to be in pain. o


At 92 she has been blessed and I would wish such a blessing on everyone but only if life is comfortable and enjoyable. I do hope her Mother has the strength to go on but also understand at 92 why she doesn't want any surgeries.
Marianne say strong you're going through a difficult time. [[[HUGS]]]


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I made 4 loaves of bread Friday. I was going to take a couple of loaves to church for Pastor & wife with fresh eggs.Had spasms and couldn't walk. Didn't go.
I have one pie crust in the refrigerator, new lemons and lots of eggs. My mouth is watering but my body isn't moving. I can't even think about dinner.
Maybe Burrito bowls, mac n cheese, crackers with meat and cheese, salad????? I'm really not hungry.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> I suggested hospice care a couple of days ago. I agree her mom should have her wishes respected but I also know Marianne is going to take care of her mom regardless of whether she get assistance or not; she also absolutely will not go home to rest herself. Stubborn.


It's called "unconditional love" 
Every second counts with those we love even through difficult times.
????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Pearls Girls said:


> I would not use the word "Stubborn". Everyone does what is right in their own heart. She will probably have regrets if she doesn't get to choose as caregiver of her mother. I would not want Marrianne to have to live with regrets that she should have done different or better.
> 
> I have had several people say to put my DH in a nursing home and leave him there to be free of his care. They do not have the same heart or love that I have for DH. I do not even want him in the nursing home for respite. I can find my own time (if I didn't hurt so much) of respite among my reading and projects and in good weather my yard, garden and chickens. I'm trying to look at things realistically. I didn't say until it is inconvenient, or when I'm tired or in pain in my wedding vows.


???????? I was the caregiver for many years and have absolutely no regrets, I would still do it again and again as I loved my husband and knew he would've done the same for me had it been a reversed situation.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's an update on Matthew's drawing


So life like Mathew..


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

DH bought lemons to go with the fish last night but hardly any were used so maybe tomorrow I will be ambitious enough to make a pie. Since they are cut in wedges, they won’t keep long. I have lots of pie shells in the freezer & haven’t made a pie in ages. With the GKs here, it will get eaten up.
I discovered just before supper that I’ve been happily knitting in my sweater, almost to the armpits now BUT, I was only supposed to do the increases every second row, not every row????????off to the frog pond????????. I guess I was still too stupid from being sick to start on something complicated, I should have kept doing mitts.

It’s still really cold & windy here, so we are still under an extreme cold warning-35C/-37F overnight & wind chills of -45C. I’m glad I’m staying home.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mindy, agree, life is better with CBD/THC cream! I, too, wish we could use hemp for paper and save our trees. Trees are very special when you live on a desert.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, sad you have to frog, been there, done that.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fresh bread is so Moreish! But one can be disciplined- when it has firmed up- slice it and freeze it!
> I usually make buns now- I chop up some cheese and bake them with a cube of cheese in the middle!


That sounds good.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH bought lemons to go with the fish last night but hardly any were used so maybe tomorrow I will be ambitious enough to make a pie. Since they are cut in wedges, they won't keep long. I have lots of pie shells in the freezer & haven't made a pie in ages. With the GKs here, it will get eaten up.
> I discovered just before supper that I've been happily knitting in my sweater, almost to the armpits now BUT, I was only supposed to do the increases every second row, not every row????????off to the frog pond????????. I guess I was still too stupid from being sick to start on something complicated, I should have kept doing mitts.
> 
> It's still really cold & windy here, so we are still under an extreme cold warning-35C/-37F overnight & wind chills of -45C. I'm glad I'm staying home.


Oh dear how annoying. Would gladly share some heat with you, it is a toasty 30C this afternoon in the lounge room. Been messing about with mermaid but it is making my fingers sweaty so might pass for awhile until it cools off. Fish pie sounds good, or is it lemon pie? You can squeeze the juice and freeze it for cubes later, but you probably know that.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I wouldn't call him difficult. . . but he is very aware things are about to change.
> I don't even think he knows how bad the pain is in my hip. If I make a noise, he wants to know what is the matter and I explain it and it happens the next time too or he will tell me he hurts all over also. It is lack of understanding because of brain malfunction. I understand this.
> He is and has always given the shirt off his back and a very gentle and kind man. He served in the church ministry for 40 years. taking care of everyone else. It is now up to me now to taKe care of this faithful servant of God. I am not complaining. I guess I just post to be able to think it all through.
> Nothing Happening and a good day today.


Everyone gets tired sometimes, and it is perfectly fine to talk about it. This is a safe place, and everyone understands. He is blessed to have you in his life.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I started a blanket for DD and DSIL, but put it aside, and can't get back to it. The pattern is really pretty, but the cables have drawn it up so much that is seems too small. I guess it will be ok for one, but I had hoped it would be bigger. This was the pattern she chose, but I wish I'd noticed earlier that I wasn't as happy with it as I had thought. Maybe I'll get it out tonight and start back.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I am watching the Super Bowl. None of my teams are in, but usually the commercials and half-time are enjoyable. I hope the Rams win as I'm not all that fond of the Patriots. Plus, my DD went to HS with one of the Rams players. My nephew coached two pro athletes in HS. I think that just makes it a little more personal. I really prefer college and HS sports over the pros.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> My city is a biker's heaven. We have bike routes on the street, around the canals, rivers, lakes and through all the parks. Everyone seems to have a bike except me.


A lot of bikers ride around White Rock Lake, but it is a little far for me. I think Richardson has a walking path close by that is through some wooded areas. Of course where I live, few people ride their bikes as transportation. I think everything is too spread out.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Finished my sock - finally! Toe-up, fleegle heel, 3" leg and 2" cuff. Made from my handspun - 3-ply Suffolk. The last PLY magazine said Suffolk is a good sock yarn all on its own. We shall see.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Actually the very best rope ever- is made from New Zealand's Flax- Phormium Tenax.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I am watching the Super Bowl. None of my teams are in, but usually the commercials and half-time are enjoyable. I hope the Rams win as I'm not all that fond of the Patriots. Plus, my DD went to HS with one of the Rams players. My nephew coached two pro athletes in HS. I think that just makes it a little more personal. I really prefer college and HS sports over the pros.


That's us here, but David keeps switching channels to Worst Cooks and the fishing channel, back to Super Bowl, and start the rotation again. A Texas team or the Broncos have to make it back to the super bowl soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Finished my sock - finally! Toe-up, fleegle heel, 3" leg and 2" cuff. Made from my handspun - 3-ply Suffolk. The last PLY magazine said Suffolk is a good sock yarn all on its own. We shall see.


Looks fantastic!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Beef Stroganoff for dinner, it's a great recipe and never disappoints. 
LOL!!! David just said " if you love something, you don't mind doing stupid shit to do it" LOL. He started out saying that he'd been thinking (uh-oh), he could hook the tow bar onto the truck, tow the Buick and kayak up to Guernsey State park, drop the buick off, then kayak down, put the kayak on the one vehicle and then go back and hook back up to the other to come home, so now you have some reference for his comment about stupid stuff.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I slept in this morning and napped this afternoon before having tea at a neighbors. Then came home and made chowder for DH and homemade bread toast. Tonight he refused to eat and I fed him. He wouldn't even open his mouth or would close it and let it dribble all over his face. He thinks I am preparing to leave him. If I put in a Nursing Home for respite, I'm sure it will be the end of him. I am more upset about it than him. He just started acting weird. I may be single after the hip replacement. . .which is hard for me to get a handle on. I've had several people tell me about similar incidents where elder went right down Hill. Today I have hardly done anything and had hardly any pain.


Hugs and prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sounds like you all had a nice visit . Happy Birthday Arriana????


We did! Can't believe she's 5 already.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gottastitch, very pretty! You must be so proud to have spun the wool and knit your own sock!

Went to mtg, then did circuit x2, rested, picked up bedroom, put away several circular needles and yarns, meditated 30 miniutes. Up at 2 as DH left weight off garbage and Maya got into it. So tired and rain is not making body happy though read we are suppose to have super bloom wildflower season!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Mindy, agree, life is better with CBD/THC cream! I, too, wish we could use hemp for paper and save our trees. Trees are very special when you live on a desert.


What do you use the cream for?
What does it do?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I got a text late last night from Marianne and her mom was running a temperature of 101. She also said doctor has suggested explortory surgery but her mom has said absolutely no and that she just wants to go home. Going home would be even harder on Marianne as she would be the sole caregiver. Her mom has said she is ready to meet her maker if that is the plan. She is 92. Marianne just doesn't want her to be in pain. o


I'm so sorry to hear this. My prayers for both continue.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Hmmmm I know I have Gwen's but don't think I have yours....will check.... I checked with the friend yesterday and he didn't ask to friend me....anyway, I changed my user name and checked every box that made sense. It's hard though to make it entirely private. I know it seems silly but I just can't do the general fb thing again.


You have taken part in the Christmas card exchange, and I organize it, so you should have it. I'll PM you with it again.

Edit: Oops. I read Martina, not Maatje! I'm sorry. I'll PM it to you anyway! I'm sorry.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

gottastch said:


> Finished my sock - finally! Toe-up, fleegle heel, 3" leg and 2" cuff. Made from my handspun - 3-ply Suffolk. The last PLY magazine said Suffolk is a good sock yarn all on its own. We shall see.


Is this the second sock?
Now you only need to make the first one.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I went with the Burrito bowls. Sewed a couple pieces on my challenge block. Time for a Maple walnut ice cream cone. Super Bowl almost done and winners again.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's an update on Matthew's drawing


Matthew, you just keep getting better and better!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Super Bowl almost done and winners again.
Patriots Won. .. 2 plows going by delicious ice cream to celebrate another WIN for New England


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We did! Can't believe she's 5 already.


Where did the time go? Our KP babies are growing up so fast.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gottastitch, very pretty! You must be so proud to have spun the wool and knit your own sock!
> 
> Went to mtg, then did circuit x2, rested, picked up bedroom, put away several circular needles and yarns, meditated 30 miniutes. Up at 2 as DH left weight off garbage and Maya got into it. So tired and rain is not making body happy though read we are suppose to have super bloom wildflower season!


You accomplished quite a bit, the wildflowers will be great, but hopefully you'll feel well enough to really enjoy them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I went to Walmart yesterday and was looking at yarn. I see that Bernat is now offering a scrubby type of cotton yarn. First time I've seen it. It sounds like Ariana's birthday was a very nice family get-together.
> 
> Any news about when you might get the door fixed?


Arriana's party was very nice. DS didn't have to be on call due to the weather, though he had had to go in yesterday morning to salt and clear any drifted snow. It's been warm so snow and ice has been melting. So they got to enjoy the whole evening.

The part to fix the garage door should be here Tuesday, hopefully. DH will be able to fix it. The part was around $20, a new opener would have been close to $200. Guess I can wait! I parked it in the driveway tonight when we got home, so if I want to go somewhere tomorrow, I can go without messing around with the door.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The crazy men in the house are staying up to watch the Superbowl, I'm doing the sensible thing and going to bed ????????


We aren't watching it, either!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> He has progressive expressive aphasia, so he does not talk much. He kind of gestures with a few sounds what he wants. One home I talked with said they could provide respite for him and PT for me, but they are 50 miles away and I would have no way to get there. It was a silly idea.


Yes, that's not feasible.....hopefully you will find something closer.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fresh bread is so Moreish! But one can be disciplined- when it has firmed up- slice it and freeze it!
> I usually make buns now- I chop up some cheese and bake them with a cube of cheese in the middle!


I agree very moreish....cheese in the center is a great idea! I usually make a couple of loaves. When they've cooled down I slice them and package individually. I agree re the buns....i little easier but difficult to toast! At least in a toaster. I used to make so much bread. I miss it...It was always my favorite thing to make.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH bought lemons to go with the fish last night but hardly any were used so maybe tomorrow I will be ambitious enough to make a pie. Since they are cut in wedges, they won't keep long. I have lots of pie shells in the freezer & haven't made a pie in ages. With the GKs here, it will get eaten up.
> I discovered just before supper that I've been happily knitting in my sweater, almost to the armpits now BUT, I was only supposed to do the increases every second row, not every row????????off to the frog pond????????. I guess I was still too stupid from being sick to start on something complicated, I should have kept doing mitts.
> 
> It's still really cold & windy here, so we are still under an extreme cold warning-35C/-37F overnight & wind chills of -45C. I'm glad I'm staying home.


Oops, frogging is no fun.... stay warm!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> He has progressive expressive aphasia, so he does not talk much. He kind of gestures with a few sounds what he wants. One home I talked with said they could provide respite for him and PT for me, but they are 50 miles away and I would have no way to get there. It was a silly idea.


Would it be possible for you to be discharged from the hospital after your surgery directly to the same facility, and stay there until you can both go home? Could one of your children get you to and from there if that were possible? You would need someone to take you home, or wherever after surgery anyway. And then just pick you both up when you can come home.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Finished my sock - finally! Toe-up, fleegle heel, 3" leg and 2" cuff. Made from my handspun - 3-ply Suffolk. The last PLY magazine said Suffolk is a good sock yarn all on its own. We shall see.


Very nice!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> That's us here, but David keeps switching channels to Worst Cooks and the fishing channel, back to Super Bowl, and start the rotation again. A Texas team or the Broncos have to make it back to the super bowl soon.


Yeah, we watched too...unfortunately the Rams didn't win....but what were we expecting? Gets old seeing Brady win......


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> You have taken part in the Christmas card exchange, and I organize it, so you should have it. I'll PM you with it again.
> 
> Edit: Oops. I read Martina, not Maatje! I'm sorry. I'll PM it to you anyway! I'm sorry.


No worries!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Finished my sock - finally! Toe-up, fleegle heel, 3" leg and 2" cuff. Made from my handspun - 3-ply Suffolk. The last PLY magazine said Suffolk is a good sock yarn all on its own. We shall see.


Looks great!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Beef Stroganoff for dinner, it's a great recipe and never disappoints.
> LOL!!! David just said " if you love something, you don't mind doing stupid shit to do it" LOL. He started out saying that he'd been thinking (uh-oh), he could hook the tow bar onto the truck, tow the Buick and kayak up to Guernsey State park, drop the buick off, then kayak down, put the kayak on the one vehicle and then go back and hook back up to the other to come home, so now you have some reference for his comment about stupid stuff.


 :sm06:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Where did the time go? Our KP babies are growing up so fast.


I know, right?!!!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> Would it be possible for you to be discharged from the hospital after your surgery directly to the same facility, and stay there until you can both go home? Could one of your children get you to and from there if that were possible? You would need someone to take you home, or wherever after surgery anyway. And then just pick you both up when you can come home.


I don't have much use of my family right now. One son lives in Mountain View, California. Daughter is due beginning of March or sooner. She now also wears a heart Monitor as they call it pre eclampsia now a days. They are watching her insulin shots, her heart, her gall bladder and the baby. She is pretty much useless except for carrying and growing baby now a days . She goes to 4 different DRs each week.
Third child just left his wife and she smashed a lot of stuff and threw lots out the door. Her sister (she doesn't get along with either) took stuff home and called for him to go pick it up. He did w/o incident. She refused to let him take his sons for a few hours today. Because he wouldn't give her names and addresses of people helping him out , or where he found living space. It is not her business, as they are still his sons. He already got a lawyer and is doing what the lawyer told him to do. Find a place, move out. She'll tire of 24/7 care of 3 boys she doesn't even like, soon, and want a break.
Life gets complicated. . .yet DH and I are doing well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

It was lemon pie I was thinking of making but I do have enough fish left for some fish cakes


Fan said:


> Oh dear how annoying. Would gladly share some heat with you, it is a toasty 30C this afternoon in the lounge room. Been messing about with mermaid but it is making my fingers sweaty so might pass for awhile until it cools off. Fish pie sounds good, or is it lemon pie? You can squeeze the juice and freeze it for cubes later, but you probably know that.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Sorry for who ever was rooting for the Rams. . .they didn't fare well tonight in the game. It always takes 2 teams and only one can win.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It was lemon pie I was thinking of making but I do have enough fish left for some fish cakes


Now that everyone's mouth is watering, I wonder who will be 1st etc. to make a Lemon pie ??? LOL


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It was lemon pie I was thinking of making but I do have enough fish left for some fish cakes


Great idea, waste not want not. Yum lemon pie.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I often make buns with a meat, cheese & sauerkraut filling. I love homemade bread but DH not so much so I only make it when we're having company.


Maatje said:


> I agree very moreish....cheese in the center is a great idea! I usually make a couple of loaves. When they've cooled down I slice them and package individually. I agree re the buns....i little easier but difficult to toast! At least in a toaster. I used to make so much bread. I miss it...It was always my favorite thing to make.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Arriana's party was very nice. DS didn't have to be on call due to the weather, though he had had to go in yesterday morning to salt and clear any drifted snow. It's been warm so snow and ice has been melting. So they got to enjoy the whole evening.
> 
> The part to fix the garage door should be here Tuesday, hopefully. DH will be able to fix it. The part was around $20, a new opener would have been close to $200. Guess I can wait! I parked it in the driveway tonight when we got home, so if I want to go somewhere tomorrow, I can go without messing around with the door.


Great that dad was able to be there for the whole evening. 
David needs to fix our garage door too, but it's probably cheaper in the long run to buy a new one, as D is not super mechanically inclined, he can do quite a bit, but isn't sure he wants to try to tackle that. He is fixing my oven though, the part should be here Tues or Wed, and the parts for the Buick tie rods should be here about the same time, and then he can get that done too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Yeah, we watched too...unfortunately the Rams didn't win....but what were we expecting? Gets old seeing Brady win......


Pretty much a foregone conclusion.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I don't have much use of my family right now. One son lives in Mountain View, California. Daughter is due beginning of March or sooner. She now also wears a heart Monitor as they call it pre eclampsia now a days. They are watching her insulin shots, her heart, her gall bladder and the baby. She is pretty much useless except for carrying and growing baby now a days . She goes to 4 different DRs each week.
> Third child just left his wife and she smashed a lot of stuff and threw lots out the door. Her sister (she doesn't get along with either) took stuff home and called for him to go pick it up. He did w/o incident. She refused to let him take his sons for a few hours today. Because he wouldn't give her names and addresses of people helping him out , or where he found living space. It is not her business, as they are still his sons. He already got a lawyer and is doing what the lawyer told him to do. Find a place, move out. She'll tire of 24/7 care of 3 boys she doesn't even like, soon, and want a break.
> Life gets complicated. . .yet DH and I are doing well.


I'm so glad that your DS is following legal advice, prayers that this all works out well for he and the boys, he's been doing the right things, trying to take care of his family and help you all when he can, so it will work out.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearl, I hope your family is soon in less turmoil & you get things settled for when you go for surgery. 

Kathy, nice socks.

I got the sweater frogged back to the neck & the stitches picked up & set up again. I hope it goes better this time.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Great that dad was able to be there for the whole evening.
> David needs to fix our garage door too, but it's probably cheaper in the long run to buy a new one, as D is not super mechanically inclined, he can do quite a bit, but isn't sure he wants to try to tackle that. He is fixing my oven though, the part should be here Tues or Wed, and the parts for the Buick tie rods should be here about the same time, and then he can get that done too.


DS is Arrriana's uncle. But she loved having him there. He will get down on the floor and play with her, talk silly with her. OMG! We were laughing so hard. She has been singing Frare Jaques (yes, I know I didn't spell that right, do you know how many years it's been since I've sung or seen it spelled?!) Well, when she got to son a le ma tina, he kept asking her who tina was, what was tina doing with a llama, and any other way he could turn it around, and she was just laughing like crazy and telling him he was silly and sing it again telling him there wasn't a llama . This went on for probably 10 minutes! Only my son, with a mind like that! He's always had fun with words.

It depends on what is wrong with the garage door opener. Good David won't try it if he doesn't feel he can do it. Ours is a gear that went. Broke in half. Good he can fix the oven and the Buick, though!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> I don't have much use of my family right now. One son lives in Mountain View, California. Daughter is due beginning of March or sooner. She now also wears a heart Monitor as they call it pre eclampsia now a days. They are watching her insulin shots, her heart, her gall bladder and the baby. She is pretty much useless except for carrying and growing baby now a days . She goes to 4 different DRs each week.
> Third child just left his wife and she smashed a lot of stuff and threw lots out the door. Her sister (she doesn't get along with either) took stuff home and called for him to go pick it up. He did w/o incident. She refused to let him take his sons for a few hours today. Because he wouldn't give her names and addresses of people helping him out , or where he found living space. It is not her business, as they are still his sons. He already got a lawyer and is doing what the lawyer told him to do. Find a place, move out. She'll tire of 24/7 care of 3 boys she doesn't even like, soon, and want a break.
> Life gets complicated. . .yet DH and I are doing well.


So sorry. Life does get complicated sometimes, doesn't it? Prayers your dd carries to full term and delivers a healthy baby. Glad you are both doing well in spite of everything.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Pretty much a foregone conclusion.


Yep....I did a puzzle most of the time. I just didn't find the game very exciting. Announcers tried to get some excitement build up, but I wasn't feeling it! Lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> DS is Arrriana's uncle. But she loved having him there. He will get down on the floor and play with her, talk silly with her. OMG! We were laughing so hard. She has been singing Frare Jaques (yes, I know I didn't spell that right, do you know how many years it's been since I've sung or seen it spelled?!) Well, when she got to son a le ma tina, he kept asking her who tina was, what was tina doing with a llama, and any other way he could turn it around, and she was just laughing like crazy and telling him he was silly and sing it again telling him there wasn't a llama . This went on for probably 10 minutes! Only my son, with a mind like that! He's always had fun with words.
> 
> It depends on what is wrong with the garage door opener. Good David won't try it if he doesn't feel he can do it. Ours is a gear that went. Broke in half. Good he can fix the oven and the Buick, though!


Oh!!! Lol, I sing it every now and then, don't know why but that and itsy bitsy spider pop into my head for some reason. 
Yes, the motor seems fine, but he thinks it's something to do with the chain drive, it just makes noise and won't lift the door.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Yep....I did a puzzle most of the time. I just didn't find the game very exciting. Announcers tried to get some excitement build up, but I wasn't feeling it! Lol


Lol, I was reading here and doing a puzzle on jigsaw world.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Goodnight all.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pearl, i use the cream on knees and hips for FM and arthritis pain and on right foot for pain from broken metatarsal. So far it is the best product i have used and i have used Biofreeze, lidocaine patches, bengay, salonpas, tiger balm, you name it, i have tried it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, what a special and loving relationship your son is forming with Arianna. My son in love Marc has this kind of relationship with ny youngest granddaughter Fae.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pearl, glad DS is wise enough to follow legal advise.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gottastch said:


> Finished my sock - finally! Toe-up, fleegle heel, 3" leg and 2" cuff. Made from my handspun - 3-ply Suffolk. The last PLY magazine said Suffolk is a good sock yarn all on its own. We shall see.


Sock looks nice Kathy , Ive never tried the fleegle heel is it easy to remember ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> We did! Can't believe she's 5 already.


5 wow, I was wondering how old she would be . Time seems to go so fast


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I got a text late last night from Marianne and her mom was running a temperature of 101. She also said doctor has suggested explortory surgery but her mom has said absolutely no and that she just wants to go home. Going home would be even harder on Marianne as she would be the sole caregiver. Her mom has said she is ready to meet her maker if that is the plan. She is 92. Marianne just doesn't want her to be in pain. o


Oh dear. If her mum doesnt want any more intervention would the hospital organise hospice in the home to keep her painfree and comfortable... is that even an option? Poor Marianne... this must be so hard for her to know what to do for the best. Biggest hugs to them both.

Edit... I see others and yourself have suggested hospice... Marianne needs to look after herself also, but easy for us to say. I know I would be doing the same, not leaving my mum in the hospital if she was that unwell. Such a hard situation.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sure no daffodils k another 3 months for sure????. The GKs were marvelling last night at how deep the banks along the sidewalk to the house are, about 2.5-3 feet & that's not shovelled up, that's just how deep it is.


 :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is exactly why I bake so seldom these days- even bread- maybe once in a couple of months!
> 
> Although I did chance on a large jar of Hungarian Morello Cherries recently- may make a cherry pie?!


Ooh cherry pie sounds good. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

If you are managing to read along Jackie (Bubba love) just want to wish you a happy birthday ????????????♥
Hope all is well


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH bought lemons to go with the fish last night but hardly any were used so maybe tomorrow I will be ambitious enough to make a pie. Since they are cut in wedges, they won't keep long. I have lots of pie shells in the freezer & haven't made a pie in ages. With the GKs here, it will get eaten up.
> I discovered just before supper that I've been happily knitting in my sweater, almost to the armpits now BUT, I was only supposed to do the increases every second row, not every row????????off to the frog pond????????. I guess I was still too stupid from being sick to start on something complicated, I should have kept doing mitts.
> 
> It's still really cold & windy here, so we are still under an extreme cold warning-35C/-37F overnight & wind chills of -45C. I'm glad I'm staying home.


Oh no what a pain you have to frog the sweater... :sm19:

Stay warm.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Oh dear how annoying. Would gladly share some heat with you, it is a toasty 30C this afternoon in the lounge room. Been messing about with mermaid but it is making my fingers sweaty so might pass for awhile until it cools off. Fish pie sounds good, or is it lemon pie? You can squeeze the juice and freeze it for cubes later, but you probably know that.


Ugh 30c inside the house is a bit much. Hope you have some cooler weather soon. We only got to 24c today.... quite cool and lovely. Back up to 30c on Wednesday I think and they say we will get rain... mmm we will see if it really does here.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> If you are managing to read along Jackie (Bubba love) just want to wish you a happy birthday ????????????♥
> Hope all is well


Happy Birthday from me too. :sm11:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jacki, have a wonderful birthday.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I got a text late last night from Marianne and her mom was running a temperature of 101. She also said doctor has suggested explortory surgery but her mom has said absolutely no and that she just wants to go home. Going home would be even harder on Marianne as she would be the sole caregiver. Her mom has said she is ready to meet her maker if that is the plan. She is 92. Marianne just doesn't want her to be in pain. o


Refusing surgery sounds very reasonable at her age and health status. But will be very hard on Marianne at home. Is C still around to support Marianne around the house? What about a carer for a few hours every day, or maybe just overnight so Marianne can sleep? And Marianne really needs to go home for a couple of nights to rest up as she isn't well herself.

Edit. See they are home will read on for more details.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Stubborn can be determined or foolish. If Marianne doesn't take care of herself she won't be able to take care of her Mom, but I think we all realise that.


Exactly what I was going to say- on both points.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

????Happy birthday, Jacki????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The crazy men in the house are staying up to watch the Superbowl, I'm doing the sensible thing and going to bed ????????


I saw a few bits of it. Maryanne and I had lunch out and it was on the TVs there. But I was too busy enjoying my lunch and listening to the cricket! I said to Maryanne I assume you don't mind me listening. No she said you can tell me waht happens :sm02: We won again against Sri Lanka . But get more idea of whether we have improved when we play England in a few months. As we had a terrible series against India and England against the West Indies it could be fairly even. Being in England is a big help for them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH bought lemons to go with the fish last night but hardly any were used so maybe tomorrow I will be ambitious enough to make a pie. Since they are cut in wedges, they won't keep long. I have lots of pie shells in the freezer & haven't made a pie in ages. With the GKs here, it will get eaten up.
> I discovered just before supper that I've been happily knitting in my sweater, almost to the armpits now BUT, I was only supposed to do the increases every second row, not every row????????off to the frog pond????????. I guess I was still too stupid from being sick to start on something complicated, I should have kept doing mitts.
> 
> It's still really cold & windy here, so we are still under an extreme cold warning-35C/-37F overnight & wind chills of -45C. I'm glad I'm staying home.


I have decided that when we are really sick we actually don't know it and make silly mistakes we don't realise we have made. Our brains are so out of it that we don't know it. Whereas when we are unwell we know we aren't concentrating and make allowances for it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Finished my sock - finally! Toe-up, fleegle heel, 3" leg and 2" cuff. Made from my handspun - 3-ply Suffolk. The last PLY magazine said Suffolk is a good sock yarn all on its own. We shall see.


Well done- it looks nice and even. And comfortable.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Beef Stroganoff for dinner, it's a great recipe and never disappoints.
> LOL!!! David just said " if you love something, you don't mind doing stupid shit to do it" LOL. He started out saying that he'd been thinking (uh-oh), he could hook the tow bar onto the truck, tow the Buick and kayak up to Guernsey State park, drop the buick off, then kayak down, put the kayak on the one vehicle and then go back and hook back up to the other to come home, so now you have some reference for his comment about stupid stuff.


I had an uncle who walked all around Kangaroo island (an island off the coast of South Australia https://www.tourkangarooisland.com.au/ ). To do so he put his push bike in the car, drove to the point he finished at the last time. Parked the car, cycled to his next planned point, walked back to the car and then drove to pick up the bike. So maybe not such 'stupid shit' after all.

Uncle Paddy wrote a book about this walk. In my efforts to see if I could find any thing about the book I did find this about him :sm02: http://www.adelaide.catholic.org.au/view-biography?guid=10811 It brought back many memories of him. The only 2 years of school I enjoyed were at Cabra College though after Uncle Paddy was there. However I remember visiting him there. His sister lived across the road from the school and it was her and her husband who paid for me to go to Cabra and I lived with them during term time (going home most weekends). Stayed a few times with him on Kangaroo Island. And my family have stayed at the Cana Cottages a few times for family weekends- mind you they are getting old now. But 4 cottages so good for all of us to go and stay, and very reasonably priced.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Jacki, have a wonderful birthday.


from Me also :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I don't have much use of my family right now. One son lives in Mountain View, California. Daughter is due beginning of March or sooner. She now also wears a heart Monitor as they call it pre eclampsia now a days. They are watching her insulin shots, her heart, her gall bladder and the baby. She is pretty much useless except for carrying and growing baby now a days . She goes to 4 different DRs each week.
> Third child just left his wife and she smashed a lot of stuff and threw lots out the door. Her sister (she doesn't get along with either) took stuff home and called for him to go pick it up. He did w/o incident. She refused to let him take his sons for a few hours today. Because he wouldn't give her names and addresses of people helping him out , or where he found living space. It is not her business, as they are still his sons. He already got a lawyer and is doing what the lawyer told him to do. Find a place, move out. She'll tire of 24/7 care of 3 boys she doesn't even like, soon, and want a break.
> Life gets complicated. . .yet DH and I are doing well.


They can't really help you can they? 
It doesn't sound like DD will go as far as early March- I would be surprised if they didn't induce her sooner with those problems.Does she have any other children?
The poor kids with their Mum like that. Hopefully the courts come up with the best option for the kids- and quickly. But doesn't sound as though things will be smooth whatever is decided so the poor kids are likely to get pulled around by her by the sounds of things.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Jacquie.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne and her mom are at home now. Still losing blood; between mid afternoo and 6 pm Marianne had to clean her up 3 times. They are glad to be home. Her mom's wishes respected.

UPDATE: Bleeding stopped; was residual from all other tests, etc. Had a blood specialist go over all her issues before coming home. Mom on strict schedule for meds and mealtimes. Also got a suggestion on how to "fashion" her depends into diapers which will be tried today. Marianne will call me later today.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I don't have much use of my family right now. One son lives in Mountain View, California. Daughter is due beginning of March or sooner. She now also wears a heart Monitor as they call it pre eclampsia now a days. They are watching her insulin shots, her heart, her gall bladder and the baby. She is pretty much useless except for carrying and growing baby now a days . She goes to 4 different DRs each week.
> Third child just left his wife and she smashed a lot of stuff and threw lots out the door. Her sister (she doesn't get along with either) took stuff home and called for him to go pick it up. He did w/o incident. She refused to let him take his sons for a few hours today. Because he wouldn't give her names and addresses of people helping him out , or where he found living space. It is not her business, as they are still his sons. He already got a lawyer and is doing what the lawyer told him to do. Find a place, move out. She'll tire of 24/7 care of 3 boys she doesn't even like, soon, and want a break.
> Life gets complicated. . .yet DH and I are doing well.


I'm sorry your family is in these situations. How about a friend or church member? For as much as you and your DH have done for others, I would hope someone could at least take care of transportation for the two of you a few times. Just trying to come up with some way to help from this distance.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh!!! Lol, I sing it every now and then, don't know why but that and itsy bitsy spider pop into my head for some reason.
> Yes, the motor seems fine, but he thinks it's something to do with the chain drive, it just makes noise and won't lift the door.


Time the replace it then.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, what a special and loving relationship your son is forming with Arianna. My son in love Marc has this kind of relationship with ny youngest granddaughter Fae.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> 5 wow, I was wondering how old she would be . Time seems to go so fast


It sure does.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> If you are managing to read along Jackie (Bubba love) just want to wish you a happy birthday ????????????♥
> Hope all is well


Happy Birthday Jackie!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Is this the second sock?
> Now you only need to make the first one.


Well, kinda. Knit the sock and it was too big so ripped the whole thing and redid it. I guess second sock but first one finished. Its mate is on my needles...toe and foot are done :sm01:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just googled slack and it does sound good. There is a "free" version for a small "group" and then charges begin at $8 a month with a small discount if paid annually. I am not available to set it up for a paid version and don't know enough about it to set it up at this point for the free version. It is supposed to be for groups to collaborate on "projects". Looks interesting and yes it is called slack. You can check it out at www.slack.com.


Maatje said:


> My daughter set up something for the daughters and daughters in law on a venue called "slack" it is free and totally private. Can only get in if invited. It is very safe and a good way for all of us to keep in touch. We actually can post pics as well. Some of my sons and sons in law also have a thread on "slack" don't know what theirs is called as I of course can't get on it. I gather a lot of businesses also use it. Not sure what to call it as we just know it as "slack".


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Finished my sock - finally! Toe-up, fleegle heel, 3" leg and 2" cuff. Made from my handspun - 3-ply Suffolk. The last PLY magazine said Suffolk is a good sock yarn all on its own. We shall see.


Nicely done and looks warm.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Beef Stroganoff for dinner, it's a great recipe and never disappoints.
> LOL!!! David just said " if you love something, you don't mind doing stupid shit to do it" LOL. He started out saying that he'd been thinking (uh-oh), he could hook the tow bar onto the truck, tow the Buick and kayak up to Guernsey State park, drop the buick off, then kayak down, put the kayak on the one vehicle and then go back and hook back up to the other to come home, so now you have some reference for his comment about stupid stuff.


Makes my head swirl :sm17:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sock looks nice Kathy , Ive never tried the fleegle heel is it easy to remember ?


Thanks! Yes, once you make one I think you will like it... no heel flap and no picking up stitches.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Arriana's party was very nice. DS didn't have to be on call due to the weather, though he had had to go in yesterday morning to salt and clear any drifted snow. It's been warm so snow and ice has been melting. So they got to enjoy the whole evening.
> 
> The part to fix the garage door should be here Tuesday, hopefully. DH will be able to fix it. The part was around $20, a new opener would have been close to $200. Guess I can wait! I parked it in the driveway tonight when we got home, so if I want to go somewhere tomorrow, I can go without messing around with the door.


It's great that your DH can fix the door. Having a handyman around the house sure helps.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I guess I should head off to bed at 1am with E due in about 7 1/2 hours.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone!!!! :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Great idea, waste not want not. Yum lemon pie.


My lemons are still sitting here - waiting!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I do understand the unconditional love; went the same road with my dad and my mom. Saying she is stubborn is just my worries about Marianne especially as she just a year ago had stents put in due to her heart problems.


kiwifrau said:


> It's called "unconditional love"
> Every second counts with those we love even through difficult times.
> ????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I often make buns with a meat, cheese & sauerkraut filling. I love homemade bread but DH not so much so I only make it when we're having company.


That's rare for a man not to like homemade bread.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've seen toilet paper advertised recently on tv (forget the brand) that is not made of trees; wonder if it is made from hemp?Anyone know?


sassafras123 said:


> Mindy, agree, life is better with CBD/THC cream! I, too, wish we could use hemp for paper and save our trees. Trees are very special when you live on a desert.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> If you are managing to read along Jackie (Bubba love) just want to wish you a happy birthday ????????????♥
> Hope all is well


Happy Birthday from me too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

34 pages! :sm06: :sm23: I'm on page 2, as I spent yesterday doing some things around here and knitting--blocked one project and started another. This is the one just finished, Primula, from _The First Book of Modern Lace Knitting_. I looked at a table cloth in that book and did the math for the last round, over 2200 stitches, so probably won't be starting that any time soon; I don't think I have enough crochet cotton for it right now (still need to re-inventory my stash). I may not have the patience for it, either, if I'm being honest with myself. :sm12: Maybe at another point I'll start on it.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Finished my sock - finally! Toe-up, fleegle heel, 3" leg and 2" cuff. Made from my handspun - 3-ply Suffolk. The last PLY magazine said Suffolk is a good sock yarn all on its own. We shall see.


 The sock looks perfect. How satisfying it must be to have spun your own yarn and then knitted it up.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> 34 pages! :sm06: :sm23: I'm on page 2, as I spent yesterday doing some things around here and knitting--blocked one project and started another. This is the one just finished, Primula, from _The First Book of Modern Lace Knitting_. I looked at a table cloth in that book and did the math for the last round, over 2200 stitches, so probably won't be starting that any time soon; I don't think I have enough crochet cotton for it right now (still need to re-inventory my stash). I may not have the patience for it, either, if I'm being honest with myself. :sm12: Maybe at another point I'll start on it.


That is beautiful. I started a table cloth years ago but never did finish it. The pieces I did make are long gone.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your sock and yarn look great! DH is wavering on making me the spinning wheel so who knows when and if I'll get one. 
Of course, I've got enough crafts to keep me plenty busy so I'm not pushing it for now at least.


gottastch said:


> Finished my sock - finally! Toe-up, fleegle heel, 3" leg and 2" cuff. Made from my handspun - 3-ply Suffolk. The last PLY magazine said Suffolk is a good sock yarn all on its own. We shall see.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DH watched until half time; he prefers college games. Since I'm not a big fan when he went to bed I changed the channel. 


Poledra65 said:


> That's us here, but David keeps switching channels to Worst Cooks and the fishing channel, back to Super Bowl, and start the rotation again. A Texas team or the Broncos have to make it back to the super bowl soon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are so lucky your DH can repair the door himself; DIY is a 10th of what you would have had to pay. 
Glad you are warm enough to leave the car out of the garage too. By the end of this week we are supposed to get up to 78F.


tami_ohio said:


> Arriana's party was very nice. DS didn't have to be on call due to the weather, though he had had to go in yesterday morning to salt and clear any drifted snow. It's been warm so snow and ice has been melting. So they got to enjoy the whole evening.
> 
> The part to fix the garage door should be here Tuesday, hopefully. DH will be able to fix it. The part was around $20, a new opener would have been close to $200. Guess I can wait! I parked it in the driveway tonight when we got home, so if I want to go somewhere tomorrow, I can go without messing around with the door.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> 34 pages! :sm06: :sm23: I'm on page 2, as I spent yesterday doing some things around here and knitting--blocked one project and started another. This is the one just finished, Primula, from _The First Book of Modern Lace Knitting_. I looked at a table cloth in that book and did the math for the last round, over 2200 stitches, so probably won't be starting that any time soon; I don't think I have enough crochet cotton for it right now (still need to re-inventory my stash). I may not have the patience for it, either, if I'm being honest with myself. :sm12: Maybe at another point I'll start on it.


That looks beautiful, but what a lot of work! I don't think I'd ever have the patience to do something like that.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena is Bub settling into living in your new location? I hope he likes it since you are so happy being close to family.
> 
> The muffins are quite good & DH even ate 2 with supper so I guess I will be able to make them again. I left out the hemp & chia seeds & added more sunflower & pumpkin seeds


He seems to be--we have been planning our outside projects, so he will be busier when the weather warms. The storage shed is scheduled to arrive tomorrow! And then we will look at garden space (he wants to plant some flowers in front of the shed as well); we also have to figure out where to put the awning/carport he got. We are thinking about making it a patio cover instead of putting it behind the patio for the car (he has a car cover). Then he wants to get a grill, etc., so we will have lots to do outside, but first is to get things moved to the shed so we can actually get the house in proper order. I still have DD's things in the workroom and there are some things in the kitchen/living room that also need to be moved elsewhere. Our weather has warmed nicely--feels nearly springlike out there today--and we are getting a light rain. We'll need a lawnmower soon as well.

I also want to try those muffins; I do have chia seeds that I need to use.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy birthday Jackie/BubbaLove!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I finally got DILs birthday gift ready, only 2 days late. Mostly a card & $$ but I made her this headband. I hope she uses it, I had it all done except for finding a button for it


That's lovely. I find those quite useful in cold weather.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The doily is gorgeous Sorlenna. I know I would not have the skills or patience to do it.


Sorlenna said:


> 34 pages! :sm06: :sm23: I'm on page 2, as I spent yesterday doing some things around here and knitting--blocked one project and started another. This is the one just finished, Primula, from _The First Book of Modern Lace Knitting_. I looked at a table cloth in that book and did the math for the last round, over 2200 stitches, so probably won't be starting that any time soon; I don't think I have enough crochet cotton for it right now (still need to re-inventory my stash). I may not have the patience for it, either, if I'm being honest with myself. :sm12: Maybe at another point I'll start on it.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I was just on the other mother site and found tom has started a new sight called "Loved and Found" . I checked it out It is a blessing site.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I had an uncle who walked all around Kangaroo island (an island off the coast of South Australia https://www.tourkangarooisland.com.au/ ). To do so he put his push bike in the car, drove to the point he finished at the last time. Parked the car, cycled to his next planned point, walked back to the car and then drove to pick up the bike. So maybe not such 'stupid shit' after all.
> 
> Uncle Paddy wrote a book about this walk. In my efforts to see if I could find any thing about the book I did find this about him :sm02: http://www.adelaide.catholic.org.au/view-biography?guid=10811 It brought back many memories of him. The only 2 years of school I enjoyed were at Cabra College though after Uncle Paddy was there. However I remember visiting him there. His sister lived across the road from the school and it was her and her husband who paid for me to go to Cabra and I lived with them during term time (going home most weekends). Stayed a few times with him on Kangaroo Island. And my family have stayed at the Cana Cottages a few times for family weekends- mind you they are getting old now. But 4 cottages so good for all of us to go and stay, and very reasonably priced.


Sounds like and interesting Uncle and happy times ????
I had 2 Uncles called Paddy ,well actually 1 uncle and his son but he was so much older than me that he just became another Uncle


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I get requests from men I don't know. I have heard it can be a scam. I just deny the request. It also gives you the option of reporting it as scam. So far I haven't had a problem.


I get requests from time to time from "retired military men" (and always of substantial rank). I know those are scams because really, I'm your first choice for a facebook friend when you've just started your page today? Ha. I always delete the requests. If I don't know the person or have a mutual friend, I delete the requests, too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

That was my worry too ãs I remembered her heart problems. I hope she can arrange some help. Is hospice care government funded in the US or do you have to pay?


Gweniepooh said:


> I do understand the unconditional love; went the same road with my dad and my mom. Saying she is stubborn is just my worries about Marianne especially as she just a year ago had stents put in due to her heart problems.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne and her mom are at home now. Still losing blood; between mid afternoo and 6 pm Marianne had to clean her up 3 times. They are glad to be home. Her mom's wishes respected.
> 
> UPDATE: Bleeding stopped; was residual from all other tests, etc. Had a blood specialist go over all her issues before coming home. Mom on strict schedule for meds and mealtimes. Also got a suggestion on how to "fashion" her depends into diapers which will be tried today. Marianne will call me later today.


Good news about the bleeding stopping , Marianne is going to have a really hard time continuing to look after her mum , do hope she can get some help


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

He grew up on homemade bread & his moms wasn't the best????


budasha said:


> That's rare for a man not to like homemade bread.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

That's very pretty 


Sorlenna said:


> 34 pages! :sm06: :sm23: I'm on page 2, as I spent yesterday doing some things around here and knitting--blocked one project and started another. This is the one just finished, Primula, from _The First Book of Modern Lace Knitting_. I looked at a table cloth in that book and did the math for the last round, over 2200 stitches, so probably won't be starting that any time soon; I don't think I have enough crochet cotton for it right now (still need to re-inventory my stash). I may not have the patience for it, either, if I'm being honest with myself. :sm12: Maybe at another point I'll start on it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> For Bonnie, and everyone who likes gerbera. Here is my Christmas gift finally blooming. It looks like somebody painted it, but it is real. Enjoy.


How lovely!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> 34 pages! :sm06: :sm23: I'm on page 2, as I spent yesterday doing some things around here and knitting--blocked one project and started another. This is the one just finished, Primula, from _The First Book of Modern Lace Knitting_. I looked at a table cloth in that book and did the math for the last round, over 2200 stitches, so probably won't be starting that any time soon; I don't think I have enough crochet cotton for it right now (still need to re-inventory my stash). I may not have the patience for it, either, if I'm being honest with myself. :sm12: Maybe at another point I'll start on it.


That is beautiful Sorlenna


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> 34 pages! :sm06: :sm23: I'm on page 2, as I spent yesterday doing some things around here and knitting--blocked one project and started another. This is the one just finished, Primula, from _The First Book of Modern Lace Knitting_. I looked at a table cloth in that book and did the math for the last round, over 2200 stitches, so probably won't be starting that any time soon; I don't think I have enough crochet cotton for it right now (still need to re-inventory my stash). I may not have the patience for it, either, if I'm being honest with myself. :sm12: Maybe at another point I'll start on it.


The doily looks good. Complicated. 
When I don't have children around or so much call to knit for them I should try finishing off a tablecloth I started over 40 years ago and still have. Every thing else from that time had disappeared but somehow that didn't. And as it is circular and for the first time I have a circular table I will be able to use it.

Well I made it to bed. But not yet asleep. Time to turn off the light.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> He seems to be--we have been planning our outside projects, so he will be busier when the weather warms. The storage shed is scheduled to arrive tomorrow! And then we will look at garden space (he wants to plant some flowers in front of the shed as well); we also have to figure out where to put the awning/carport he got. We are thinking about making it a patio cover instead of putting it behind the patio for the car (he has a car cover). Then he wants to get a grill, etc., so we will have lots to do outside, but first is to get things moved to the shed so we can actually get the house in proper order. I still have DD's things in the workroom and there are some things in the kitchen/living room that also need to be moved elsewhere. Our weather has warmed nicely--feels nearly springlike out there today--and we are getting a light rain. We'll need a lawnmower soon as well.
> 
> I also want to try those muffins; I do have chia seeds that I need to use.


Sounds like you have lots to keep you busy. I wish you were closer, I have lots of perennials I could share,


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> They can't really help you can they?
> It doesn't sound like DD will go as far as early March- I would be surprised if they didn't induce her sooner with those problems.Does she have any other children?
> The poor kids with their Mum like that. Hopefully the courts come up with the best option for the kids- and quickly. But doesn't sound as though things will be smooth whatever is decided so the poor kids are likely to get pulled around by her by the sounds of things.


DD has 2 others 8 in March and 17 in September. They all have their things they want to do also. Youngest is learning snowboarding, eldest is taking driver's ED.
The other son is dropping the situation as the lawyer suggested. . . slowly. He has left but she has not been served yet, as lawyer suggested. Otherwise she could blame his suddenness on him as the reason for her strange behavior, not that she has real problems that she refuses to deal with. DS is safe and has a lot of supporters. She may go on a big shopping spree! That is her mode to keep herself happy.
The other son is just separated by distance.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I seem to get those too & just delete them.i seem to have a lot of FB friends but there are relatives & school friends from Ontario, relatives & school friends from here, coworkers & all of you. It's often the only way I have news of them.


Sorlenna said:


> I get requests from time to time from "retired military men" (and always of substantial rank). I know those are scams because really, I'm your first choice for a facebook friend when you've just started your page today? Ha. I always delete the requests. If I don't know the person or have a mutual friend, I delete the requests, too.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm sorry your family is in these situations. How about a friend or church member? For as much as you and your DH have done for others, I would hope someone could at least take care of transportation for the two of you a few times. Just trying to come up with some way to help from this distance.


The pastor's wife came over and said they all want to help (We'll see) She then contacted my daughter and CA son and said they need to keep after me for making arrangements. which just stressed them out. She also had her husband and son take my trash to landfill. That is it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> DD has 2 others 8 in March and 17 in September. They all have their things they want to do also. Youngest is learning snowboarding, eldest is taking driver's ED.
> The other son is dropping the situation as the lawyer suggested. . . slowly. He has left but she has not been served yet, as lawyer suggested. Otherwise she could blame his suddenness on him as the reason for her strange behavior, not that she has real problems that she refuses to deal with. DS is safe and has a lot of supporters. She may go on a big shopping spree! That is her mode to keep herself happy.
> The other son is just separated by distance.


I hope your DD doesn't have complications, & all goes well. I imagine the little on will put in an early appearance. I'm sure the older kids will be excited.
I hope your poor son gets things sorted out & gets custody. Your poor GKs.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I hope Jackie is having a good birthday. Last time we heard from her, life wasn’t treating her well.

GS stayed home from school today, said he was feeling sick to his stomach. He’s been on the couch sipping ginger ale & watching TV. 
GD had coughed a lot night before last but was fine last night so she’s gone to school.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's an update on Matthew's drawing


What sweet faces! Wonderful!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> They were available in many shops including tourist traps. I can't remember anything of the price but I'm sure they would have been fairly inexpensive. I have a feeling that I bought some to bring home.


I'm thinking it's like a very strong extract flavor? When vanilla got so outrageous in price in the U.S., my friend and her DH went on a trip and brought me back a bottle from Mexico (it's produced there) that was about 1/5 the price it was in our local store. Location makes a difference, for sure.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I wouldn't call him difficult. . . but he is very aware things are about to change.
> I don't even think he knows how bad the pain is in my hip. If I make a noise, he wants to know what is the matter and I explain it and it happens the next time too or he will tell me he hurts all over also. It is lack of understanding because of brain malfunction. I understand this.
> He is and has always given the shirt off his back and a very gentle and kind man. He served in the church ministry for 40 years. taking care of everyone else. It is now up to me now to taKe care of this faithful servant of God. I am not complaining. I guess I just post to be able to think it all through.
> Nothing Happening and a good day today.


What if you approached it as a "vacation" for him while you get well so you can take care of him better when he gets back? Perhaps reinforcing that idea will help him see it as more positive, if he's fearful of going somewhere new?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I think I might need a stationery one to strengthen my legs. Even though I exercise twice a week, it's not enough.


I have a trainer for mine that I need to get set up again and then use it--I stopped riding on the streets where I used to live as I didn't feel safe. If I can get my knees sorted, I might even be able to ride on the street again at some point.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

gottastch said:


> Well, kinda. Knit the sock and it was too big so ripped the whole thing and redid it. I guess second sock but first one finished. Its mate is on my needles...toe and foot are done :sm01:


I start both at once on 2 seperate sets of needles or circulars and knit a little on each as I go. I always finish second sock 1st so that I never have "second sock syndrome". That is what they call it on here. lol, lol


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> I had an uncle who walked all around Kangaroo island (an island off the coast of South Australia https://www.tourkangarooisland.com.au/ ). To do so he put his push bike in the car, drove to the point he finished at the last time. Parked the car, cycled to his next planned point, walked back to the car and then drove to pick up the bike. So maybe not such 'stupid shit' after all.
> 
> Uncle Paddy wrote a book about this walk. In my efforts to see if I could find any thing about the book I did find this about him :sm02: http://www.adelaide.catholic.org.au/view-biography?guid=10811 It brought back many memories of him. The only 2 years of school I enjoyed were at Cabra College though after Uncle Paddy was there. However I remember visiting him there. His sister lived across the road from the school and it was her and her husband who paid for me to go to Cabra and I lived with them during term time (going home most weekends). Stayed a few times with him on Kangaroo Island. And my family have stayed at the Cana Cottages a few times for family weekends- mind you they are getting old now. But 4 cottages so good for all of us to go and stay, and very reasonably priced.


Thank you for that! That was a splendid video and a very nice write up of your uncle. He sounds like an eccentric but dear man. Love to learn about other places and people.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna, absolutly bautiful!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Finished my sock - finally! Toe-up, fleegle heel, 3" leg and 2" cuff. Made from my handspun - 3-ply Suffolk. The last PLY magazine said Suffolk is a good sock yarn all on its own. We shall see.


Looks great & very cozy.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne and her mom are at home now. Still losing blood; between mid afternoo and 6 pm Marianne had to clean her up 3 times. They are glad to be home. Her mom's wishes respected.
> 
> UPDATE: Bleeding stopped; was residual from all other tests, etc. Had a blood specialist go over all her issues before coming home. Mom on strict schedule for meds and mealtimes. Also got a suggestion on how to "fashion" her depends into diapers which will be tried today. Marianne will call me later today.


good the bleeding has stopped. What a time for her and her mom. I hope she can get rest of some sort now that she's home.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> If you are managing to read along Jackie (Bubba love) just want to wish you a happy birthday ????????????♥
> Hope all is well


Happy birthday from me too!!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Happy Birthday Jackie!


And from me!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just googled slack and it does sound good. There is a "free" version for a small "group" and then charges begin at $8 a month with a small discount if paid annually. I am not available to set it up for a paid version and don't know enough about it to set it up at this point for the free version. It is supposed to be for groups to collaborate on "projects". Looks interesting and yes it is called slack. You can check it out at www.slack.com.


We use the free version. It works well....


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Sorlenna said:


> 34 pages! :sm06: :sm23: I'm on page 2, as I spent yesterday doing some things around here and knitting--blocked one project and started another. This is the one just finished, Primula, from _The First Book of Modern Lace Knitting_. I looked at a table cloth in that book and did the math for the last round, over 2200 stitches, so probably won't be starting that any time soon; I don't think I have enough crochet cotton for it right now (still need to re-inventory my stash). I may not have the patience for it, either, if I'm being honest with myself. :sm12: Maybe at another point I'll start on it.


Very Nicely finished. I would never have patience for that kind of lace. Everything I started in lace is a UFO in a bag, shawl, socks, scarf, and socks. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Ugh 30c inside the house is a bit much. Hope you have some cooler weather soon. We only got to 24c today.... quite cool and lovely. Back up to 30c on Wednesday I think and they say we will get rain... mmm we will see if it really does here.


I sent David off to work, went back to bed, and got up at 8 am to snow!!! just barely a dusting, but I sure got the laundry off the line fast. 
Hope you all stay cool, I'm off to get hair done, see you all later.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> 34 pages! :sm06: :sm23: I'm on page 2, as I spent yesterday doing some things around here and knitting--blocked one project and started another. This is the one just finished, Primula, from _The First Book of Modern Lace Knitting_. I looked at a table cloth in that book and did the math for the last round, over 2200 stitches, so probably won't be starting that any time soon; I don't think I have enough crochet cotton for it right now (still need to re-inventory my stash). I may not have the patience for it, either, if I'm being honest with myself. :sm12: Maybe at another point I'll start on it.


That is gorgeous!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> The pastor's wife came over and said they all want to help (We'll see) She then contacted my daughter and CA son and said they need to keep after me for making arrangements. which just stressed them out. She also had her husband and son take my trash to landfill. That is it.


Hmmmm she wasn't much help....I'm sorry. Your pastor didn't come? Somehow that seems wrong.....


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Jackie!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Sorlenna said:


> I get requests from time to time from "retired military men" (and always of substantial rank). I know those are scams because really, I'm your first choice for a facebook friend when you've just started your page today? Ha. I always delete the requests. If I don't know the person or have a mutual friend, I delete the requests, too.


I'm with you also. I responded to one "military" Guy and told him He was not my type and I was happily married 50 years. To remove me from his list. Never again. . . I heard from many fakes, scams. I delete everyone that asks and I also delete people I know that I am not really friends with .


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope Jackie is having a good birthday. Last time we heard from her, life wasn't treating her well.
> 
> GS stayed home from school today, said he was feeling sick to his stomach. He's been on the couch sipping ginger ale & watching TV.
> GD had coughed a lot night before last but was fine last night so she's gone to school.


Yuck, hope he gets over it fast!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm thinking it's like a very strong extract flavor? When vanilla got so outrageous in price in the U.S., my friend and her DH went on a trip and brought me back a bottle from Mexico (it's produced there) that was about 1/5 the price it was in our local store. Location makes a difference, for sure.


Vanilla has become hideously expensive. My daughter's in laws are Hispanic and travel to Mexico frequently. Next time they go I will ask them for a bottle. I did make some of my own as I had a couple of vanilla beans. Old vanilla beans! But they absorbed the vodka and the vanilla is tasty.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

* Happy birthday Jackie/BubbaLove!*

Continual positive energy for Marianne and her mom and all others in need.

Thank you, everyone, for the comments on the lace--it was definitely challenging but I enjoyed it.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Weeeeeeeelllllllll, my lemon meringue pie is all done I will have 6 leftover pieces. Whomever comes 1st and brings their cuppa and sits down will be served


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy birthday Jackie/BubbaLove!


From me too.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> Weeeeeeeelllllllll, my lemon meringue pie is all done I will have 6 leftover pieces. Whomever comes 1st and brings their cuppa and sits down will be served


Please save me a piece.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Vanilla has become hideously expensive. My daughter's in laws are Hispanic and travel to Mexico frequently. Next time they go I will ask them for a bottle. I did make some of my own as I had a couple of vanilla beans. Old vanilla beans! But they absorbed the vodka and the vanilla is tasty.


I love Mexican vanilla! That's all I use.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Weeeeeeeelllllllll, my lemon meringue pie is all done I will have 6 leftover pieces. Whomever comes 1st and brings their cuppa and sits down will be served


I'm thinking about making a lemon icebox pie, but I think I'll have to go to the store. Not sure I have graham crackers for the crust.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I love Mexican vanilla! That's all I use.


Real vanilla is fabulous. We can get it here from Tonga in the pacific islands where they grow it and make the paste which is delicious.
It is such a fabulous accompaniment to desserts. It comes from an orchid plant they grow there.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just googled slack and it does sound good. There is a "free" version for a small "group" and then charges begin at $8 a month with a small discount if paid annually. I am not available to set it up for a paid version and don't know enough about it to set it up at this point for the free version. It is supposed to be for groups to collaborate on "projects". Looks interesting and yes it is called slack. You can check it out at www.slack.com.


I agree Gwen. It is difficult setting up some websites. Since I'm trying to cut down on my spending, I prefer not to pay for it at this time. I can tell it is not much, but every little bit counts.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> 34 pages! :sm06: :sm23: I'm on page 2, as I spent yesterday doing some things around here and knitting--blocked one project and started another. This is the one just finished, Primula, from _The First Book of Modern Lace Knitting_. I looked at a table cloth in that book and did the math for the last round, over 2200 stitches, so probably won't be starting that any time soon; I don't think I have enough crochet cotton for it right now (still need to re-inventory my stash). I may not have the patience for it, either, if I'm being honest with myself. :sm12: Maybe at another point I'll start on it.


Very pretty! I have that book also. I made these to put on the tables at DD's wedding. They really looked pretty. I'm going to join them together to make her a table runner. Probably will make one for me too.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The doily is gorgeous Sorlenna. I know I would not have the skills or patience to do it.


You are so talented I'm sure you could make these!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> I do understand the unconditional love; went the same road with my dad and my mom. Saying she is stubborn is just my worries about Marianne especially as she just a year ago had stents put in due to her heart problems.


I'm also very concerned for Marianne especially with her own health issues. So hard on everyone and I know her Mother wouldn't put Marianne in the situation that she's in but as some of us are lucky to live longer we never expect or hope that family would be needed to care for us 24/7. Sad and difficult for everyone. Wish I knew how to solve these situations but I don't, I can only have compassion for those involved.
Like most humans I hope I can also live to a good old age but then just go to sleep when it's my time.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> 34 pages! :sm06: :sm23: I'm on page 2, as I spent yesterday doing some things around here and knitting--blocked one project and started another. This is the one just finished, Primula, from _The First Book of Modern Lace Knitting_. I looked at a table cloth in that book and did the math for the last round, over 2200 stitches, so probably won't be starting that any time soon; I don't think I have enough crochet cotton for it right now (still need to re-inventory my stash). I may not have the patience for it, either, if I'm being honest with myself. :sm12: Maybe at another point I'll start on it.


Beautiful and a lot of work and concentration which I don't have.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Jackie! (BubbaLove)


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Happy Birthday from me too Jackie. ????????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne and her mom are at home now. Still losing blood; between mid afternoo and 6 pm Marianne had to clean her up 3 times. They are glad to be home. Her mom's wishes respected.
> 
> UPDATE: Bleeding stopped; was residual from all other tests, etc. Had a blood specialist go over all her issues before coming home. Mom on strict schedule for meds and mealtimes. Also got a suggestion on how to "fashion" her depends into diapers which will be tried today. Marianne will call me later today.


A sorry situation for them all. Give my love to Marianne, she's being so strong.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

I see longer hair and a new color!? Looks beautiful KayeJo.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I had an uncle who walked all around Kangaroo island (an island off the coast of South Australia https://www.tourkangarooisland.com.au/ ). To do so he put his push bike in the car, drove to the point he finished at the last time. Parked the car, cycled to his next planned point, walked back to the car and then drove to pick up the bike. So maybe not such 'stupid shit' after all.
> 
> Uncle Paddy wrote a book about this walk. In my efforts to see if I could find any thing about the book I did find this about him :sm02: http://www.adelaide.catholic.org.au/view-biography?guid=10811 It brought back many memories of him. The only 2 years of school I enjoyed were at Cabra College though after Uncle Paddy was there. However I remember visiting him there. His sister lived across the road from the school and it was her and her husband who paid for me to go to Cabra and I lived with them during term time (going home most weekends). Stayed a few times with him on Kangaroo Island. And my family have stayed at the Cana Cottages a few times for family weekends- mind you they are getting old now. But 4 cottages so good for all of us to go and stay, and very reasonably priced.


Wow! He had a spectacular life, and sounds like he was a true character.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne and her mom are at home now. Still losing blood; between mid afternoo and 6 pm Marianne had to clean her up 3 times. They are glad to be home. Her mom's wishes respected.
> 
> UPDATE: Bleeding stopped; was residual from all other tests, etc. Had a blood specialist go over all her issues before coming home. Mom on strict schedule for meds and mealtimes. Also got a suggestion on how to "fashion" her depends into diapers which will be tried today. Marianne will call me later today.


Great that the bleeding stopped, hopefully she won't have any more problems with it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Time the replace it then.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> It's great that your DH can fix the door. Having a handyman around the house sure helps.


He is pretty handy, but usually will admit when there is something he can't do, or do in a timely manner.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> 34 pages! :sm06: :sm23: I'm on page 2, as I spent yesterday doing some things around here and knitting--blocked one project and started another. This is the one just finished, Primula, from _The First Book of Modern Lace Knitting_. I looked at a table cloth in that book and did the math for the last round, over 2200 stitches, so probably won't be starting that any time soon; I don't think I have enough crochet cotton for it right now (still need to re-inventory my stash). I may not have the patience for it, either, if I'm being honest with myself. :sm12: Maybe at another point I'll start on it.


Gorgeous!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are so lucky your DH can repair the door himself; DIY is a 10th of what you would have had to pay.
> Glad you are warm enough to leave the car out of the garage too. By the end of this week we are supposed to get up to 78F.


I am very lucky.

It was 58 at 1:00 when I came home from DD's this afternoon. Supposed to get rain soon.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I sent Kaye-Jo a picture of the actual pie to post. Who all was going to make a lemon pie? I got the idea from several on here.
My husband even spoke "that sounds yummy!"
Visiting OT came to access for DH. She decided she was going to make calls as I can't even walk today because of the pain.
I have a call in to visiting nurses to borrow a walker if possible, to use even before my surgery. DH's visiting OT is going to try to order a walker for him also. 
We may have to settle for a humble PB & J sandwich for dinner as I do not expect any other visitors. Then we will have an extravagant lemon Pie dessert.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I agree very moreish....cheese in the center is a great idea! I usually make a couple of loaves. When they've cooled down I slice them and package individually. I agree re the buns....i little easier but difficult to toast! At least in a toaster. I used to make so much bread. I miss it...It was always my favorite thing to make.


I have a Panini Press- if I decided to toast them- copes with odd sizes!

I always used to enjoy the kneading, proving, rising process, until my wrists started playing up, I was very glad, then to have a breadmaker- but now I just use my stand mixer, don't really have the bench space for another breadmaker. But I do have to choose my times in Summer- a hot oven on a hot day is far from welcome!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's the picture, just checked my email.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I sent Kaye-Jo a picture of the actual pie to post. Who all was going to make a lemon pie? I got the idea from several on here.
> My husband even spoke "that sounds yummy!"
> Visiting OT came to access for DH. She decided she was going to make calls as I can't even walk today because of the pain.
> I have a call in to visiting nurses to borrow a walker if possible, to use even before my surgery. DH's visiting OT is going to try to order a walker for him also.
> We may have to settle for a humble PB & J sandwich for dinner as I do not expect any other visitors. Then we will have an extravagant lemon Pie dessert.


Here's the picture, just checked my email.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Ooh cherry pie sounds good. :sm24:


I have to find another jar- or drastically reduce the recipe!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> 34 pages! :sm06: :sm23: I'm on page 2, as I spent yesterday doing some things around here and knitting--blocked one project and started another. This is the one just finished, Primula, from _The First Book of Modern Lace Knitting_. I looked at a table cloth in that book and did the math for the last round, over 2200 stitches, so probably won't be starting that any time soon; I don't think I have enough crochet cotton for it right now (still need to re-inventory my stash). I may not have the patience for it, either, if I'm being honest with myself. :sm12: Maybe at another point I'll start on it.


That is beautiful! How big is it?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well done- it looks nice and even. And comfortable.


Did not mention earlier- because I was using my phone- and replying is a bit tricky- your sock is great, Kathy! And your spinning is awesome!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I made it to bed. But not yet asleep. Time to turn off the light.


Glad your not talking to us whilst you're asleep! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne and her mom are at home now. Still losing blood; between mid afternoo and 6 pm Marianne had to clean her up 3 times. They are glad to be home. Her mom's wishes respected.
> 
> UPDATE: Bleeding stopped; was residual from all other tests, etc. Had a blood specialist go over all her issues before coming home. Mom on strict schedule for meds and mealtimes. Also got a suggestion on how to "fashion" her depends into diapers which will be tried today. Marianne will call me later today.


Hoping all the very best for Marianne- it must be so hard for her- when her own health is not brilliant.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've seen toilet paper advertised recently on tv (forget the brand) that is not made of trees; wonder if it is made from hemp?Anyone know?


We can get some made from recycled cotton.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> 34 pages! :sm06: :sm23: I'm on page 2, as I spent yesterday doing some things around here and knitting--blocked one project and started another. This is the one just finished, Primula, from _The First Book of Modern Lace Knitting_. I looked at a table cloth in that book and did the math for the last round, over 2200 stitches, so probably won't be starting that any time soon; I don't think I have enough crochet cotton for it right now (still need to re-inventory my stash). I may not have the patience for it, either, if I'm being honest with myself. :sm12: Maybe at another point I'll start on it.


My hat is off to you, Sorlenna- excellent work!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Weeeeeeeelllllllll, my lemon meringue pie is all done I will have 6 leftover pieces. Whomever comes 1st and brings their cuppa and sits down will be served


Be right there!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> We can get some made from recycled cotton.


Paper was, and some still is, made from rags, so perhaps that's what is used instead of wood.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Happy Birthday from me too Jackie. ????????


And from me!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just googled slack and it does sound good. There is a "free" version for a small "group" and then charges begin at $8 a month with a small discount if paid annually. I am not available to set it up for a paid version and don't know enough about it to set it up at this point for the free version. It is supposed to be for groups to collaborate on "projects". Looks interesting and yes it is called slack. You can check it out at www.slack.com.


That is interesting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Here's the picture, just checked my email.


Does look yummy!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> 34 pages! :sm06: :sm23: I'm on page 2, as I spent yesterday doing some things around here and knitting--blocked one project and started another. This is the one just finished, Primula, from _The First Book of Modern Lace Knitting_. I looked at a table cloth in that book and did the math for the last round, over 2200 stitches, so probably won't be starting that any time soon; I don't think I have enough crochet cotton for it right now (still need to re-inventory my stash). I may not have the patience for it, either, if I'm being honest with myself. :sm12: Maybe at another point I'll start on it.


Very pretty.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Paper was, and some still is, made from rags, so perhaps that's what is used instead of wood.


Depending on whether or not it is bleached, paper can be recycled too. Card is not so great for recycling.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> The pastor's wife came over and said they all want to help (We'll see) She then contacted my daughter and CA son and said they need to keep after me for making arrangements. which just stressed them out. She also had her husband and son take my trash to landfill. That is it.


My, her idea of help is certainly not terribly helpful, I don't think community service is her forte.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope Jackie is having a good birthday. Last time we heard from her, life wasn't treating her well.
> 
> GS stayed home from school today, said he was feeling sick to his stomach. He's been on the couch sipping ginger ale & watching TV.
> GD had coughed a lot night before last but was fine last night so she's gone to school.


Good that DGD is feeling fine, hopefully DGS will be back in the pink son.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a Panini Press- if I decided to toast them- copes with odd sizes!
> 
> I always used to enjoy the kneading, proving, rising process, until my wrists started playing up, I was very glad, then to have a breadmaker- but now I just use my stand mixer, don't really have the bench space for another breadmaker. But I do have to choose my times in Summer- a hot oven on a hot day is far from welcome!!!!


I want a panini press, do you use yours ?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I see longer hair and a new color!? Looks beautiful KayeJo.


Thank you, yes, you can tell how long it's gotten now, she does a beautiful job on colors.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I want a panini press


I have two, both gifts in simultaneous years from the same person. lol One's Hamilton Beach, the other Cuisinart.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I want a panini press


 :sm24: I mostly use mine for toasted cheese sandwiches- and for defrosting and toasting potato hash browns.

But it is good to know it can be used for all sorts!

Edit- I have adjusted the storage in the kitchen- so I can use it more readily- instead of having to dig for it each time!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Here's the picture, just checked my email.


Ooh, that looks scrumptious!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> That is beautiful! How big is it?


It blocked to about 24" diameter. Not that big when it had 600+ stitches in the final round! I used tiny needles (US 1/2.25mm).

Also, thanks so much to all who commented on it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Here's the picture, just checked my email.


Looks delicious!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just noticed new avatar picture Poledra; beautiful! Your hairdresser really does beautiful color work. One of the prettiest pictures of you yet!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It does sound interesting. If this site ever ends completely, it would be a good alternative to FB especially if it were free. 
Glad we now know about it! Silly me can't remember who mentioned it now....but THANKS again for informing us!


Poledra65 said:


> That is interesting.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

No time to catch up tonight. During the frigid weather last week my car would not start. DS#1 got it started yesterday and it drove fine. I took it to work today without problems. After work I stopped close to home to get some groceries. After getting groceries my car decided to stop running in the middle of a 5 lane road. I wasn't far from home so I called Matthew to see if he could help push me to a side road. Instead my DH and Matthew came. We tried charging the battery but it would not hold a charge long enough to move the car so we called a tow truck. It is now safely off of the road and at the mechanics. DS#1 doesn't work tomorrow so I will use his car to get to work. I am thankful none of us got hit by a car before we could get help moving the car. Now I need to run Matthew to art class and see if his teacher will kindly bring him home. What a night this is turning out to be. Thanks for letting me vent. Time to get Matthew to class so have a good day or evening everyone.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Your sock and yarn look great! DH is wavering on making me the spinning wheel so who knows when and if I'll get one.
> Of course, I've got enough crafts to keep me plenty busy so I'm not pushing it for now at least.


He could be planning to surprise you down the road.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are so lucky your DH can repair the door himself; DIY is a 10th of what you would have had to pay.
> Glad you are warm enough to leave the car out of the garage too. By the end of this week we are supposed to get up to 78F.


I know our temperature didn't get that high but it sure was a beautiful spring-like day. I hear we're supposed to get freezing rain on Wednesday :sm14:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> He seems to be--we have been planning our outside projects, so he will be busier when the weather warms. The storage shed is scheduled to arrive tomorrow! And then we will look at garden space (he wants to plant some flowers in front of the shed as well); we also have to figure out where to put the awning/carport he got. We are thinking about making it a patio cover instead of putting it behind the patio for the car (he has a car cover). Then he wants to get a grill, etc., so we will have lots to do outside, but first is to get things moved to the shed so we can actually get the house in proper order. I still have DD's things in the workroom and there are some things in the kitchen/living room that also need to be moved elsewhere. Our weather has warmed nicely--feels nearly springlike out there today--and we are getting a light rain. We'll need a lawnmower soon as well.
> 
> I also want to try those muffins; I do have chia seeds that I need to use.


Sure sounds like you have a lot on the go. Take it easy.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

pacer said:


> No time to catch up tonight. During the frigid weather last week my car would not start. DS#1 got it started yesterday and it drove fine. I took it to work today without problems. After work I stopped close to home to get some groceries. After getting groceries my car decided to stop running in the middle of a 5 lane road. I wasn't far from home so I called Matthew to see if he could help push me to a side road. Instead my DH and Matthew came. We tried charging the battery but it would not hold a charge long enough to move the car so we called a tow truck. It is now safely off of the road and at the mechanics. DS#1 doesn't work tomorrow so I will use his car to get to work. I am thankful none of us got hit by a car before we could get help moving the car. Now I need to run Matthew to art class and see if his teacher will kindly bring him home. What a night this is turning out to be. Thanks for letting me vent. Time to get Matthew to class so have a good day or evening everyone.


Hope the car fix is quick and not too expensive. Fortunately you're all safe. Hope Matthew enjoys his class.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> He grew up on homemade bread & his moms wasn't the best????


So, I guess he doesn't want to try yours?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just noticed new avatar picture Poledra; beautiful! Your hairdresser really does beautiful color work. One of the prettiest pictures of you yet!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It does sound interesting. If this site ever ends completely, it would be a good alternative to FB especially if it were free.
> Glad we now know about it! Silly me can't remember who mentioned it now....but THANKS again for informing us!


Maatje?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Weeeeeeeelllllllll, my lemon meringue pie is all done I will have 6 leftover pieces. Whomever comes 1st and brings their cuppa and sits down will be served


You beat me to it. I would love a piece.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

martina said:


> Please save me a piece.


By the time she gets to me, it'll all be gone :sm13:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Real vanilla is fabulous. We can get it here from Tonga in the pacific islands where they grow it and make the paste which is delicious.
> It is such a fabulous accompaniment to desserts. It comes from an orchid plant they grow there.


The last time I got real vanilla was in Grenada. I haven't bought the real stuff since but I saw it in Costco for $16 for a small bottle.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I sent Kaye-Jo a picture of the actual pie to post. Who all was going to make a lemon pie? I got the idea from several on here.
> My husband even spoke "that sounds yummy!"
> Visiting OT came to access for DH. She decided she was going to make calls as I can't even walk today because of the pain.
> I have a call in to visiting nurses to borrow a walker if possible, to use even before my surgery. DH's visiting OT is going to try to order a walker for him also.
> We may have to settle for a humble PB & J sandwich for dinner as I do not expect any other visitors. Then we will have an extravagant lemon Pie dessert.


I was one but decided to hold off until I can share with someone. I didn't want to eat the whole pie myself. It's my brother's birthday Friday so I might make it for him. I hope the OT can get walkers for the both of you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Here's the picture, just checked my email.


Looks yummy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> No time to catch up tonight. During the frigid weather last week my car would not start. DS#1 got it started yesterday and it drove fine. I took it to work today without problems. After work I stopped close to home to get some groceries. After getting groceries my car decided to stop running in the middle of a 5 lane road. I wasn't far from home so I called Matthew to see if he could help push me to a side road. Instead my DH and Matthew came. We tried charging the battery but it would not hold a charge long enough to move the car so we called a tow truck. It is now safely off of the road and at the mechanics. DS#1 doesn't work tomorrow so I will use his car to get to work. I am thankful none of us got hit by a car before we could get help moving the car. Now I need to run Matthew to art class and see if his teacher will kindly bring him home. What a night this is turning out to be. Thanks for letting me vent. Time to get Matthew to class so have a good day or evening everyone.


You didn't have a very good day. I'm glad you all got home safely.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

like the new avatar kaye jo. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Great that the supper went so well. :sm24:
> 
> I'm going to head to bed, I'm not too tired, but have a mild headache, so hopefully heading that way earlier will head off the headache at the pass.
> Marla and I ran yesterday and didn't stop to eat, on top of I only got about 5 hours sleep the night before, then I came home and ran some more, then dummy me, poured a glass of wine on an empty stomach while fixing dinner, by 8 pm I was in bed, I was so tired. I did sleep good though. lol
> See you all in the morning, or afternoon depending on where you are. :sm04:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he had been waiting for the glue to dry. --- sam



darowil said:


> Well being amused is better than getting annoyed. You do wonder why as it had taken a while and then finished it around 11 that He felt the need at 3am to wake you to tell you.
> However it is good that it is fixed- having water is always helpful.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> No time to catch up tonight. During the frigid weather last week my car would not start. DS#1 got it started yesterday and it drove fine. I took it to work today without problems. After work I stopped close to home to get some groceries. After getting groceries my car decided to stop running in the middle of a 5 lane road. I wasn't far from home so I called Matthew to see if he could help push me to a side road. Instead my DH and Matthew came. We tried charging the battery but it would not hold a charge long enough to move the car so we called a tow truck. It is now safely off of the road and at the mechanics. DS#1 doesn't work tomorrow so I will use his car to get to work. I am thankful none of us got hit by a car before we could get help moving the car. Now I need to run Matthew to art class and see if his teacher will kindly bring him home. What a night this is turning out to be. Thanks for letting me vent. Time to get Matthew to class so have a good day or evening everyone.


Glad you got home safely Mary. It sounds like quite an eventful journey!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> he had been waiting for the glue to dry. --- sam


Did he sit there watching it dry? :sm09:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Here's the picture, just checked my email.


Yum!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i thought it was Cindy's house. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> That's too bad. I hope that Cindy is doing well, wherever she is though.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looking good Matthew. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Here's an update on Matthew's drawing


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it will be painless. --- sam



Fan said:


> Yes the right one is fine but the left is still weeping a bit, though itching too. I am going to go to the pharmacy later and see what they suggest I can put on it to get it to dry out and scab over. I go back to clinic on 11th a week away for biopsy. Not looking forward to that, but needs to be done.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> Weeeeeeeelllllllll, my lemon meringue pie is all done I will have 6 leftover pieces. Whomever comes 1st and brings their cuppa and sits down will be served


On my way.....might take me more than a minute though!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

friday the temp was in the high 40's and by nightfall 95% of our snow is gone. it's all gone now. we are getting the promised rain- which doesn't need shoveled. --- sam



budasha said:


> That isn't good.
> 
> I can't believe the temperature here - it's in the high 40's and the snow is melting. We go from one extreme to the other.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you could always get a three wheeler. --- sam



budasha said:


> My city is a biker's heaven. We have bike routes on the street, around the canals, rivers, lakes and through all the parks. Everyone seems to have a bike except me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would eat half. --- sam



budasha said:


> I am caught up so I'm going to watch something on Netflix. I was going to bake a lemon meringue pie but then I thought I'd better not because I'd have to eat the whole thing.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Well, I’m thinking Bonnie has sent the winter weather our way. Went for my walk and turned around after 15 minutes. Wind straight from the north and incredibly cold! It’s been snowing here most of the day with the north wind continuing to blow,after days of high 40’s to low 50’s this is sure a turn about. Figuring our main thoroughfare must be very slow cause we have so much traffic coming through our little side street. I don’t think people think through how they’re going to get back onto the main road, since our street ends up on that road and there’s no where else to go! Much better to stay put on the main road. Made some split pea soup for dinner. Had a left over ham bone in the freezer so good to use up. Not my favorite but DH will be thrilled.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a lot of difference. you won't get high and it is not addictive. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I believe there is a vast difference between the salve for medical use- and the 'weed' smoked recreationally.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Here's the picture, just checked my email.


Looks yummy..... I might make a lemon pudding cake for dessert since I have a lemon which needs using up.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> My, her idea of help is certainly not terribly helpful, I don't think community service is her forte.


That's for sure...neither is compassion!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

pacer said:


> No time to catch up tonight. During the frigid weather last week my car would not start. DS#1 got it started yesterday and it drove fine. I took it to work today without problems. After work I stopped close to home to get some groceries. After getting groceries my car decided to stop running in the middle of a 5 lane road. I wasn't far from home so I called Matthew to see if he could help push me to a side road. Instead my DH and Matthew came. We tried charging the battery but it would not hold a charge long enough to move the car so we called a tow truck. It is now safely off of the road and at the mechanics. DS#1 doesn't work tomorrow so I will use his car to get to work. I am thankful none of us got hit by a car before we could get help moving the car. Now I need to run Matthew to art class and see if his teacher will kindly bring him home. What a night this is turning out to be. Thanks for letting me vent. Time to get Matthew to class so have a good day or evening everyone.


Good you weren't hit. Scary situation to be in!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

KateB said:


> Maatje?


Yep that was me! My daughters and some of the daughters in law have a slack site. We love it.....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

goodness - that was late for them. did they enjoy it? who did they want to win? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> The crazy men in the house are staying up to watch the Superbowl, I'm doing the sensible thing and going to bed ????????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great looking sock Kathy - made from start to finish by yoou. --- sam



gottastch said:


> Finished my sock - finally! Toe-up, fleegle heel, 3" leg and 2" cuff. Made from my handspun - 3-ply Suffolk. The last PLY magazine said Suffolk is a good sock yarn all on its own. We shall see.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

doesn't sound stupit to me - when gary and i went canoeing Heidi always had to come and get us. she took us and picked us up. david's way is a one man deal - great thinking. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Beef Stroganoff for dinner, it's a great recipe and never disappoints.
> LOL!!! David just said " if you love something, you don't mind doing stupid shit to do it" LOL. He started out saying that he'd been thinking (uh-oh), he could hook the tow bar onto the truck, tow the Buick and kayak up to Guernsey State park, drop the buick off, then kayak down, put the kayak on the one vehicle and then go back and hook back up to the other to come home, so now you have some reference for his comment about stupid stuff.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> No time to catch up tonight. During the frigid weather last week my car would not start. DS#1 got it started yesterday and it drove fine. I took it to work today without problems. After work I stopped close to home to get some groceries. After getting groceries my car decided to stop running in the middle of a 5 lane road. I wasn't far from home so I called Matthew to see if he could help push me to a side road. Instead my DH and Matthew came. We tried charging the battery but it would not hold a charge long enough to move the car so we called a tow truck. It is now safely off of the road and at the mechanics. DS#1 doesn't work tomorrow so I will use his car to get to work. I am thankful none of us got hit by a car before we could get help moving the car. Now I need to run Matthew to art class and see if his teacher will kindly bring him home. What a night this is turning out to be. Thanks for letting me vent. Time to get Matthew to class so have a good day or evening everyone.


Cars can be such a nuisance! Glad you are safe and have things worked out for tomorrow.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> No time to catch up tonight. During the frigid weather last week my car would not start. DS#1 got it started yesterday and it drove fine. I took it to work today without problems. After work I stopped close to home to get some groceries. After getting groceries my car decided to stop running in the middle of a 5 lane road. I wasn't far from home so I called Matthew to see if he could help push me to a side road. Instead my DH and Matthew came. We tried charging the battery but it would not hold a charge long enough to move the car so we called a tow truck. It is now safely off of the road and at the mechanics. DS#1 doesn't work tomorrow so I will use his car to get to work. I am thankful none of us got hit by a car before we could get help moving the car. Now I need to run Matthew to art class and see if his teacher will kindly bring him home. What a night this is turning out to be. Thanks for letting me vent. Time to get Matthew to class so have a good day or evening everyone.


So glad you are all safe. Fingers crossed that it won't be an expensive repair.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Pearls Girls said:


> The pastor's wife came over and said they all want to help (We'll see) She then contacted my daughter and CA son and said they need to keep after me for making arrangements. which just stressed them out. She also had her husband and son take my trash to landfill. That is it.


Could you make a list of things you need help with then people would feel more comfortable picking up tasks to complete. Try to set up meal deliveries from church members as well. I have done it often for others.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> So glad you are all safe. Fingers crossed that it won't be an expensive repair.


I was quite concerned when Matthew was transferring the groceries as there was very little space between him and passing cars. He doesn't watch out for cars very well either. His teacher will bring him home tonight.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

KateB said:


> :sm24: :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24: {{{{{hugs}}}}} :sm24: :sm24: 
You are looking younger and younger. Nice hair.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i would eat half. --- sam


I wish I could send it to you.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

budasha said:


> So, I guess he doesn't want to try yours?


My mother also made white bread that I never liked. I don't make white bread. She would cut it very thick and barely put any P.B. or J on it.I was always able to trade sandwiches with someone at lunch time. Teachers didn't mind as long as we both had sandwiches to eat.

I make whole wheat, oatmeal & other types of bread. I made Oatmeal Honey last week, Oatmeal Molasses this week.They taste very different than plain white bread. I don't even like Sour Dough as it is white. Sour didn't turn me on either. Texture is important also.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mary, what a pain that the car broke down. It always seems to do that when the weather is at its worst. I hope it’s not too expensive. Good that Matthews teacher will bring him home.

Maatje, I obviously didn’t send you enough cold????????ãs we still have our share????the warmest daytime temperature in the forcast is -19C/-2F with lows in the -40’s. Oh, yay!

Pearl, that pie sure looks good.

GS was feeling better by this afternoon but I left him on the couch, I though the rest would do him more good than the 2 classes he would miss.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday Bubba Love. I hope you are doing well.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

OT came and ordered a bench for tub as DH can't get into tub with legs. I don't think it will help anymore than what he has.
She also ordered a walker for him and gave me visiting nurse number. I called and they loaned me a walker for use now. After doing the exercises from PT 3 nights in a row, I was in such pain today in hip that I was not able to stand or move about to do anything. I called GP and they ordered 5 more steroid pills, at one a day. plus muscle relaxers. I guess I've been good at camouflaging my pain because I can deal and try to always smile as I know others are in more misery.
The visiting nurse picked up a walker from storage and brought it right over for me to start using pre surgery.DH demonstrated to OT and VN how little he can do. I guess I am doing a lot more than I think about. Dr Office called back while VN was here and she volunteered to go pick it up, she even paid for it ($.16).
I made beans, kielbasa, cottage cheese, and homemade toast. It was all I could do, due to pain. The lemon meringue pie just sits there as I can't even get out to cut and serve it. I can't put any weight on my R leg. Oh well. . . it looks good anyway!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

The lace work is beautiful, Margaret!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> 34 pages! :sm06: :sm23: I'm on page 2, as I spent yesterday doing some things around here and knitting--blocked one project and started another. This is the one just finished, Primula, from _The First Book of Modern Lace Knitting_. I looked at a table cloth in that book and did the math for the last round, over 2200 stitches, so probably won't be starting that any time soon; I don't think I have enough crochet cotton for it right now (still need to re-inventory my stash). I may not have the patience for it, either, if I'm being honest with myself. :sm12: Maybe at another point I'll start on it.


Beautiful! Iâm working with crochet cotton size 10 but using a 2.75 (for one) and a 2.50 (for the other). They will be small tablecloths or large doily. Had to buy another ball of the green one from herrschners. Had bought several colors (2 each) in their clearance room. Luckily they had one left. I ended up ordering a box full of Aunt Lydia 10 and 3 and 5 each of black and red of the Willow brand. Shipping was $1.99 with an order of $80. Now I have plenty to do the poinsettia doilies I want to do. I did a couple small things that Iâll post a pic of. Blocked and lightly starched. I really like working with the thread. These are crocheted. Do want to try a knitted one soon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes and thank you again Maatje. It does sound very good. I don't go on FB nearly like I used to and only opened the other group there to hopefully help us here. I had even mentioned to Sam that I had been on the verge of closing my FB page I use it so infrequently when there was all the concern that this site was closing.


Maatje said:


> Yep that was me! My daughters and some of the daughters in law have a slack site. We love it.....[/quote


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I can't imagine be broken down on a 5 lane highway and then having to transfer the groceries from the vehicle to another. 
So glad Matthew is okay and of course you too! Hope the car repair will not be expensive.


pacer said:


> I was quite concerned when Matthew was transferring the groceries as there was very little space between him and passing cars. He doesn't watch out for cars very well either. His teacher will bring him home tonight.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are just lovely Kathy H.


kehinkle said:


> Beautiful! Iâm working with crochet cotton size 10 but using a 2.75 (for one) and a 2.50 (for the other). They will be small tablecloths or large doily. Had to buy another ball of the green one from herrschners. Had bought several colors (2 each) in their clearance room. Luckily they had one left. I ended up ordering a box full of Aunt Lydia 10 and 3 and 5 each of black and red of the Willow brand. Shipping was $1.99 with an order of $80. Now I have plenty to do the poinsettia doilies I want to do. I did a couple small things that Iâll post a pic of. Blocked and lightly starched. I really like working with the thread. These are crocheted. Do want to try a knitted one soon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just got off the phone with Marianne. They have arranged for a nurse to come in once a week and a physical therapist to come in once a week. She has ordered a special belt that won't slip up her mom's body to put on her mom to assist with lifting and moving her so there is going to be some help. Mom is eating better now and on new meds to help; has to avoid acidic foods (like tomatoes) because of the healing ulcers. Marianne sounded a little more rested already. She said C has also been helping her more since her mom's condition had worsened so that is good; C just is afraid to be alone with mom in case something happens. C has always been supportive. 

Going to bed early as DH has to be at endodontics clinic at 8. Hugs for all. TTYL


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, thank you for update on Marianne. Glad Cindy helping and mom no longer bleeding.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all, 

I’m at home so on WiFi which makes it easier to type. I’ve been pretty busy with work and trying to stay warm. Van isn’t insulated well as it’s a cargo van and not finished inside. I haven’t been able to get much done on the inside as I need my son’s help to put up the insulation. But I’ve survived this long with it like it is. It will be paid off before summer and am thinking about getting a new one, especially if I continue to work for 5 more years. 

Came home from Savannah, GA as was not feeling very confident in the van. Had a new noise that started plus a couple other things. I had to replace the headlight assembly because of a broken spring. Couldn’t just replace the spring. Stupid design! Like to meet the person who designed the headlights and give him a what to. They had to order it so it was waiting for me. Took the van in this morning. They called with the repairs needed. The left wheel bearing (sealed unit), the left ball joint, and catalytic converter ( have to replace muffler). With the headlight assembly and a tire rotation comes to just about $2000. It’s nice that they will let me make payments if I want. Should be done tomorrow. 

Was able to go to breakfast with my two girls then to JoAnn’s for a bit of shopping. We did pretty good. I didn’t buy any yarn but a new crochet hook (1.75 steel with a Clover handle), a knitting magazine (which I had sitting at home, so now have two of the same), set of 4 blocking boards and a couple of bags. One will go to my mother the next time I send her a box. Almost forgot the 2 1/2 yards of fleece which has llamas on it. I’ll make a blanket. Maybe crochet a border on it. 

Did spend 4 days at my DS’s last weekend as I had a load to Hartford. Had lunch with a friend and went to a yarn shop in Deerfield. My DS had a winter camping trip that weekend with the Boy Scout group and my DDIL was busy with Girl Scout cookie sales but we did have some time together. My DGS has promised to make me a wooden yarn bowl in his wood working class. He does some wonderful wood furniture and they are remodeling a teacher’s basement as part of a class project. He is really good with his hand and has taught himself keyboard and guitar. Not so good with social interactions but a sweet boy. 

I completed a couple small hats, one stranded. Gave to my DD1 to try on DGGD so have no pic of it yet. The other a baby one in chunky yarn. Crocheted headband (earwarmer) which needs a button or flower and a couple sample pieces of the pineapple motif. One of the doilies I am doing has pineapples so was trying to get my mind around it. Pic when everything is done and blocked. The green one will go to my DD2 for a small table in her living room. 

Enough about me. Happy birthday and anniversary to any I may have missed. Prayers for Marianne and her mother and for Pearl Girl and her DH. Wish I could send my DD1 to her. She’s a home health nurse and cares greatly for her clients. Good to see some new faces and some that have been missing for a while. Pam, have fun on your cruise. I would like to,take one sometime. My sister called me and told me she’s going on one with a friend to Cabo and snorkeling this month. Love the pics of flowers and knitted projects. Kathy, you make me want to start a pair of socks. I have the yarn but I keep telling myself I have enough socks. I think knitting with sock yarn has helped me with switching to thread. 

Ok, enough for this post. Oh, thank you to all who sent the survey back. I’m compiling the data and will make some decisions on it. Right now, Tina will be doing at least one class. She also has kits for the knitted knockers, if anyone is interested. Also, is anyone making the Canada goose? They do knit up fairly fast. If you are not able to attend KAP and still want to do one, complete to the tail, don’t stuff and send them to me. I’ll provide stuffing for them and complete them. You can send a note with it for Susan with your name. Just let me know what size needle you used. Any ?’s, send me a pm. 

Okay, I’m off. Take care,

Kathy


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

kehinkle said:


> Beautiful! Iâm working with crochet cotton size 10 but using a 2.75 (for one) and a 2.50 (for the other). They will be small tablecloths or large doily. Had to buy another ball of the green one from herrschners. Had bought several colors (2 each) in their clearance room. Luckily they had one left. I ended up ordering a box full of Aunt Lydia 10 and 3 and 5 each of black and red of the Willow brand. Shipping was $1.99 with an order of $80. Now I have plenty to do the poinsettia doilies I want to do. I did a couple small things that Iâll post a pic of. Blocked and lightly starched. I really like working with the thread. These are crocheted. Do want to try a knitted one soon.


Lovely! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what - you didn't enjoy watching them prance up and down the field for two periods and do nothing. lol i wonder if Brady will retire. --- sam



Maatje said:


> Yep....I did a puzzle most of the time. I just didn't find the game very exciting. Announcers tried to get some excitement build up, but I wasn't feeling it! Lol


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Those are just lovely Kathy H.


Thanks. I have a blue heart done but not blocked. Was thinking about making a set as they are coaster sized. The doily is small, salad plate sized. I really like the thread. Didn't think I would ever work with size 10 cotton but not to bad with a larger hook than it calls for.

Forgot to say that I hope repairs on Mary's car isn't too much. I was worried about breaking down far from home so deadheaded home. Good thing I did as I wouldn't want the wheel bearing to seize up or have a ball joint break. I had one break on my other van and it cost me over $1000 plus a hotel. Good thing I went with my instincts. Hadn't been to Savannah in a while and would have liked to sightsee a bit. Did get to have crab stew and shrimp and grits at a small restaurant that was nearby. Plus it rained part of Saturday and on Sunday when I left.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i will join in with my own rendition of Happy 
birthday to you Jackie. and many more. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> If you are managing to read along Jackie (Bubba love) just want to wish you a happy birthday ????????????♥
> Hope all is well


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Kathy, those are gorgeous!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dare you swim in the waters off Kangaroo Island? --- sam



darowil said:


> I had an uncle who walked all around Kangaroo island (an island off the coast of South Australia https://www.tourkangarooisland.com.au/ ). To do so he put his push bike in the car, drove to the point he finished at the last time. Parked the car, cycled to his next planned point, walked back to the car and then drove to pick up the bike. So maybe not such 'stupid shit' after all.
> 
> Uncle Paddy wrote a book about this walk. In my efforts to see if I could find any thing about the book I did find this about him :sm02: http://www.adelaide.catholic.org.au/view-biography?guid=10811 It brought back many memories of him. The only 2 years of school I enjoyed were at Cabra College though after Uncle Paddy was there. However I remember visiting him there. His sister lived across the road from the school and it was her and her husband who paid for me to go to Cabra and I lived with them during term time (going home most weekends). Stayed a few times with him on Kangaroo Island. And my family have stayed at the Cana Cottages a few times for family weekends- mind you they are getting old now. But 4 cottages so good for all of us to go and stay, and very reasonably priced.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is beautiful Sorlenna - where will you display it? is Bub enjoying - and now i can't remember Ariansas or Kentucky. i think Arkansas. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> 34 pages! :sm06: :sm23: I'm on page 2, as I spent yesterday doing some things around here and knitting--blocked one project and started another. This is the one just finished, Primula, from _The First Book of Modern Lace Knitting_. I looked at a table cloth in that book and did the math for the last round, over 2200 stitches, so probably won't be starting that any time soon; I don't think I have enough crochet cotton for it right now (still need to re-inventory my stash). I may not have the patience for it, either, if I'm being honest with myself. :sm12: Maybe at another point I'll start on it.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Here's the picture, just checked my email.


Look delicious, unfortunately not a favourite pie for myself, don't know why I just don't like them, lol!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the school nurse called midmorning - Avery was sick. hope it isn't the flu. he spent the day on the couch. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope Jackie is having a good birthday. Last time we heard from her, life wasn't treating her well.
> 
> GS stayed home from school today, said he was feeling sick to his stomach. He's been on the couch sipping ginger ale & watching TV.
> GD had coughed a lot night before last but was fine last night so she's gone to school.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Beautiful! Iâm working with crochet cotton size 10 but using a 2.75 (for one) and a 2.50 (for the other). They will be small tablecloths or large doily. Had to buy another ball of the green one from herrschners. Had bought several colors (2 each) in their clearance room. Luckily they had one left. I ended up ordering a box full of Aunt Lydia 10 and 3 and 5 each of black and red of the Willow brand. Shipping was $1.99 with an order of $80. Now I have plenty to do the poinsettia doilies I want to do. I did a couple small things that Iâll post a pic of. Blocked and lightly starched. I really like working with the thread. These are crocheted. Do want to try a knitted one soon.


Very nice.
I was gifted a big box of crochet cotton a while ago & have done a few Christmas ornaments. I want to do a bunch more before next Christmas. I'm think that might be a good project to take on my holiday as it would be pretty compact to cart around. I have to have something for in the hotel at night.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks yummy. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Here's the picture, just checked my email.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are beautiful Kathy. where are you? --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Beautiful! Iâm working with crochet cotton size 10 but using a 2.75 (for one) and a 2.50 (for the other). They will be small tablecloths or large doily. Had to buy another ball of the green one from herrschners. Had bought several colors (2 each) in their clearance room. Luckily they had one left. I ended up ordering a box full of Aunt Lydia 10 and 3 and 5 each of black and red of the Willow brand. Shipping was $1.99 with an order of $80. Now I have plenty to do the poinsettia doilies I want to do. I did a couple small things that Iâll post a pic of. Blocked and lightly starched. I really like working with the thread. These are crocheted. Do want to try a knitted one soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Beautiful! Iâm working with crochet cotton size 10 but using a 2.75 (for one) and a 2.50 (for the other). They will be small tablecloths or large doily. Had to buy another ball of the green one from herrschners. Had bought several colors (2 each) in their clearance room. Luckily they had one left. I ended up ordering a box full of Aunt Lydia 10 and 3 and 5 each of black and red of the Willow brand. Shipping was $1.99 with an order of $80. Now I have plenty to do the poinsettia doilies I want to do. I did a couple small things that Iâll post a pic of. Blocked and lightly starched. I really like working with the thread. These are crocheted. Do want to try a knitted one soon.


Pretty,!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got off the phone with Marianne. They have arranged for a nurse to come in once a week and a physical therapist to come in once a week. She has ordered a special belt that won't slip up her mom's body to put on her mom to assist with lifting and moving her so there is going to be some help. Mom is eating better now and on new meds to help; has to avoid acidic foods (like tomatoes) because of the healing ulcers. Marianne sounded a little more rested already. She said C has also been helping her more since her mom's condition had worsened so that is good; C just is afraid to be alone with mom in case something happens. C has always been supportive.
> 
> Going to bed early as DH has to be at endodontics clinic at 8. Hugs for all. TTYL


Thanks for the update.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just noticed new avatar picture Poledra; beautiful! Your hairdresser really does beautiful color work. One of the prettiest pictures of you yet!


Why thank you Gwen, she really is a wizard with color, I keep telling her she could be a specialist at some swanky salon in NY or LA, thank goodness she's got her family here and has no aspirations to move on. And she's not terribly expensive, my color and cut was only $70, and I had $20 off because we'd filled my punch card, so $55 with the tip.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you Kathy. hope this is the final 'fix' for the van for a while. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm at home so on WiFi which makes it easier to type. I've been pretty busy with work and trying to stay warm. Van isn't insulated well as it's a cargo van and not finished inside. I haven't been able to get much done on the inside as I need my son's help to put up the insulation. But I've survived this long with it like it is. It will be paid off before summer and am thinking about getting a new one, especially if I continue to work for 5 more years.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It does sound interesting. If this site ever ends completely, it would be a good alternative to FB especially if it were free.
> Glad we now know about it! Silly me can't remember who mentioned it now....but THANKS again for informing us!


Yes, thanks!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> No time to catch up tonight. During the frigid weather last week my car would not start. DS#1 got it started yesterday and it drove fine. I took it to work today without problems. After work I stopped close to home to get some groceries. After getting groceries my car decided to stop running in the middle of a 5 lane road. I wasn't far from home so I called Matthew to see if he could help push me to a side road. Instead my DH and Matthew came. We tried charging the battery but it would not hold a charge long enough to move the car so we called a tow truck. It is now safely off of the road and at the mechanics. DS#1 doesn't work tomorrow so I will use his car to get to work. I am thankful none of us got hit by a car before we could get help moving the car. Now I need to run Matthew to art class and see if his teacher will kindly bring him home. What a night this is turning out to be. Thanks for letting me vent. Time to get Matthew to class so have a good day or evening everyone.


Oh dear, I hope it's not too bad a fix, not fun getting stuck on a 5 lane road.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> like the new avatar kaye jo. --- sam


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> he had been waiting for the glue to dry. --- sam


That makes sense.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> the school ne h
> 
> called midmorning - Avery was sick. hope it isn't the flu. he spent the day on the couch. --- sam


Hope not the flu. Hope he's feeling better soon


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Well, I'm thinking Bonnie has sent the winter weather our way. Went for my walk and turned around after 15 minutes. Wind straight from the north and incredibly cold! It's been snowing here most of the day with the north wind continuing to blow,after days of high 40's to low 50's this is sure a turn about. Figuring our main thoroughfare must be very slow cause we have so much traffic coming through our little side street. I don't think people think through how they're going to get back onto the main road, since our street ends up on that road and there's no where else to go! Much better to stay put on the main road. Made some split pea soup for dinner. Had a left over ham bone in the freezer so good to use up. Not my favorite but DH will be thrilled.


We have it too, it's cold today, I don't think it hit 20, Wed we are to be a high of 14 and a low of -4, I sure hope it's wrong, we hardly ever get that cold.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> That's for sure...neither is compassion!


I'll say.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> doesn't sound stupit to me - when gary and i went canoeing Heidi always had to come and get us. she took us and picked us up. david's way is a one man deal - great thinking. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I was quite concerned when Matthew was transferring the groceries as there was very little space between him and passing cars. He doesn't watch out for cars very well either. His teacher will bring him home tonight.


 :sm06: I'm very glad that he didn't have any problems with the passing cars, great that his teacher will bring him home.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

And then there were two :sm01: Thanks for all your compliments on the socks! I love to make and wear them. My drawer is getting full but I just can't resist making them. 

Glad Marianne and mom are home and hope things stabilize. 

Love the doily, Sorlenna!

Beautiful hair KayeJo!!!!

We had warmth over the weekend and melting. Then we had freezing rain yesterday. Today roads were like skating rinks. The news showed video of kids ice skating and when they panned out, they were skating on the road in front of their house! Tomorrow we are to get 2-4" snow and then Wednesday into Thursday maybe 6" more. I'm getting "winter weary" for sure. I think of you often, Kathy, driving all over in your van. Please be careful on your travels!!!!!!

No knitting group again today and originally no spinning group tomorrow...boooooo. Such is life in January in Minnesota. 

Love to all and I'm off to bed.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

gottastch said:


> And then there were two :sm01: Thanks for all your compliments on the socks! I love to make and wear them. My drawer is getting full but I just can't resist making them.
> 
> Glad Marianne and mom are home and hope things stabilize.
> 
> ...


They look fantastic.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> OT came and ordered a bench for tub as DH can't get into tub with legs. I don't think it will help anymore than what he has.
> She also ordered a walker for him and gave me visiting nurse number. I called and they loaned me a walker for use now. After doing the exercises from PT 3 nights in a row, I was in such pain today in hip that I was not able to stand or move about to do anything. I called GP and they ordered 5 more steroid pills, at one a day. plus muscle relaxers. I guess I've been good at camouflaging my pain because I can deal and try to always smile as I know others are in more misery.
> The visiting nurse picked up a walker from storage and brought it right over for me to start using pre surgery.DH demonstrated to OT and VN how little he can do. I guess I am doing a lot more than I think about. Dr Office called back while VN was here and she volunteered to go pick it up, she even paid for it ($.16).
> I made beans, kielbasa, cottage cheese, and homemade toast. It was all I could do, due to pain. The lemon meringue pie just sits there as I can't even get out to cut and serve it. I can't put any weight on my R leg. Oh well. . . it looks good anyway!


It sounds like OT and VN are trying to come up with ways to help at least. I hope you are able to get some relief from the pain.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Beautiful! Iâm working with crochet cotton size 10 but using a 2.75 (for one) and a 2.50 (for the other). They will be small tablecloths or large doily. Had to buy another ball of the green one from herrschners. Had bought several colors (2 each) in their clearance room. Luckily they had one left. I ended up ordering a box full of Aunt Lydia 10 and 3 and 5 each of black and red of the Willow brand. Shipping was $1.99 with an order of $80. Now I have plenty to do the poinsettia doilies I want to do. I did a couple small things that Iâll post a pic of. Blocked and lightly starched. I really like working with the thread. These are crocheted. Do want to try a knitted one soon.


Those are really pretty.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got off the phone with Marianne. They have arranged for a nurse to come in once a week and a physical therapist to come in once a week. She has ordered a special belt that won't slip up her mom's body to put on her mom to assist with lifting and moving her so there is going to be some help. Mom is eating better now and on new meds to help; has to avoid acidic foods (like tomatoes) because of the healing ulcers. Marianne sounded a little more rested already. She said C has also been helping her more since her mom's condition had worsened so that is good; C just is afraid to be alone with mom in case something happens. C has always been supportive.
> 
> Going to bed early as DH has to be at endodontics clinic at 8. Hugs for all. TTYL


It sounds like they have everything pretty well in hand, that is good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm at home so on WiFi which makes it easier to type. I've been pretty busy with work and trying to stay warm. Van isn't insulated well as it's a cargo van and not finished inside. I haven't been able to get much done on the inside as I need my son's help to put up the insulation. But I've survived this long with it like it is. It will be paid off before summer and am thinking about getting a new one, especially if I continue to work for 5 more years.
> 
> ...


Goodness, I'm so glad you went home before anything could happen to your truck. Sounds like you are making the most of your down time though. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> the school nurse called midmorning - Avery was sick. hope it isn't the flu. he spent the day on the couch. --- sam


Yuck! I hope that Avery is feeling much better soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gottastch said:


> And then there were two :sm01: Thanks for all your compliments on the socks! I love to make and wear them. My drawer is getting full but I just can't resist making them.
> 
> Glad Marianne and mom are home and hope things stabilize.
> 
> ...


Thank you, your socks are fabulous by the way.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> 34 pages! :sm06: :sm23: I'm on page 2, as I spent yesterday doing some things around here and knitting--blocked one project and started another. This is the one just finished, Primula, from _The First Book of Modern Lace Knitting_. I looked at a table cloth in that book and did the math for the last round, over 2200 stitches, so probably won't be starting that any time soon; I don't think I have enough crochet cotton for it right now (still need to re-inventory my stash). I may not have the patience for it, either, if I'm being honest with myself. :sm12: Maybe at another point I'll start on it.


Oh my goodness, that is gorgeous! You have a lot more patience than me for sure. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> I see longer hair and a new color!? Looks beautiful KayeJo.


Ditto... it does! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Here's the picture, just checked my email.


That looks delicious. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have to find another jar- or drastically reduce the recipe!


Just a little pie for one then?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> No time to catch up tonight. During the frigid weather last week my car would not start. DS#1 got it started yesterday and it drove fine. I took it to work today without problems. After work I stopped close to home to get some groceries. After getting groceries my car decided to stop running in the middle of a 5 lane road. I wasn't far from home so I called Matthew to see if he could help push me to a side road. Instead my DH and Matthew came. We tried charging the battery but it would not hold a charge long enough to move the car so we called a tow truck. It is now safely off of the road and at the mechanics. DS#1 doesn't work tomorrow so I will use his car to get to work. I am thankful none of us got hit by a car before we could get help moving the car. Now I need to run Matthew to art class and see if his teacher will kindly bring him home. What a night this is turning out to be. Thanks for letting me vent. Time to get Matthew to class so have a good day or evening everyone.


Oh my gosh Mary I was a nervous wreck just reading this , so glad you all made it safely home , do hope its an easy fix and wont cost you a fortune to get fixed


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> OT came and ordered a bench for tub as DH can't get into tub with legs. I don't think it will help anymore than what he has.
> She also ordered a walker for him and gave me visiting nurse number. I called and they loaned me a walker for use now. After doing the exercises from PT 3 nights in a row, I was in such pain today in hip that I was not able to stand or move about to do anything. I called GP and they ordered 5 more steroid pills, at one a day. plus muscle relaxers. I guess I've been good at camouflaging my pain because I can deal and try to always smile as I know others are in more misery.
> The visiting nurse picked up a walker from storage and brought it right over for me to start using pre surgery.DH demonstrated to OT and VN how little he can do. I guess I am doing a lot more than I think about. Dr Office called back while VN was here and she volunteered to go pick it up, she even paid for it ($.16).
> I made beans, kielbasa, cottage cheese, and homemade toast. It was all I could do, due to pain. The lemon meringue pie just sits there as I can't even get out to cut and serve it. I can't put any weight on my R leg. Oh well. . . it looks good anyway!


That was great that the OT was a able to get walkers for you both.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> he had been waiting for the glue to dry. --- sam


I knew there must have been a reason why he waited


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Beautiful! Iâm working with crochet cotton size 10 but using a 2.75 (for one) and a 2.50 (for the other). They will be small tablecloths or large doily. Had to buy another ball of the green one from herrschners. Had bought several colors (2 each) in their clearance room. Luckily they had one left. I ended up ordering a box full of Aunt Lydia 10 and 3 and 5 each of black and red of the Willow brand. Shipping was $1.99 with an order of $80. Now I have plenty to do the poinsettia doilies I want to do. I did a couple small things that Iâll post a pic of. Blocked and lightly starched. I really like working with the thread. These are crocheted. Do want to try a knitted one soon.


They are very pretty. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, thank you for update on Marianne. Glad Cindy helping and mom no longer bleeding.


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> goodness - that was late for them. did they enjoy it? who did they want to win? --- sam


Son turned it off halfway through to much other stuff going on he just wanted to watch the actual game , husband watched and he picked the winning team so he was happy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kehinkle said:


> Beautiful! Iâm working with crochet cotton size 10 but using a 2.75 (for one) and a 2.50 (for the other). They will be small tablecloths or large doily. Had to buy another ball of the green one from herrschners. Had bought several colors (2 each) in their clearance room. Luckily they had one left. I ended up ordering a box full of Aunt Lydia 10 and 3 and 5 each of black and red of the Willow brand. Shipping was $1.99 with an order of $80. Now I have plenty to do the poinsettia doilies I want to do. I did a couple small things that Iâll post a pic of. Blocked and lightly starched. I really like working with the thread. These are crocheted. Do want to try a knitted one soon.


They are very pretty Kathy , love the little heart one


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gottastch said:


> And then there were two :sm01: Thanks for all your compliments on the socks! I love to make and wear them. My drawer is getting full but I just can't resist making them.
> 
> Glad Marianne and mom are home and hope things stabilize.
> 
> ...


Socks look nice and warm Kathy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> a lot of difference. you won't get high and it is not addictive. --- sam


 :sm24: But so far, I don't think either is legal here, as yet- although there are moves within Parliament.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Just a little pie for one then?


Probably the wisest solution!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It has been another hot day- it cools down outside, but until I can safely open my windows- it stays hot inside. Alternately lying down and reading my library book, and sitting working the lace edging for the little silk shawl I have started for Bronwen.
It is great getting out each morning with Ringo.
Want to watch the late news, so I will head through.
Need to get some washing loaded into the machine at some point.
Have a great day all those who are just starting Tuesday- I need to try and sleep!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has been another hot day- it cools down outside, but until I can safely open my windows- it stays hot inside. Alternately lying down and reading my library book, and sitting working the lace edging for the little silk shawl I have started for Bronwen.
> It is great getting out each morning with Ringo.
> Want to watch the late news, so I will head through.
> Need to get some washing loaded into the machine at some point.
> Have a great day all those who are just starting Tuesday- I need to try and sleep!


Hope you get some decent sleep and have cooler days ahead. We are forecast to have definite rain tomorrow and Thursday... mmm we will see. It is to be 30c tomorrow and humid..


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Beautiful! Iâm working with crochet cotton size 10 but using a 2.75 (for one) and a 2.50 (for the other). They will be small tablecloths or large doily. Had to buy another ball of the green one from herrschners. Had bought several colors (2 each) in their clearance room. Luckily they had one left. I ended up ordering a box full of Aunt Lydia 10 and 3 and 5 each of black and red of the Willow brand. Shipping was $1.99 with an order of $80. Now I have plenty to do the poinsettia doilies I want to do. I did a couple small things that Iâll post a pic of. Blocked and lightly starched. I really like working with the thread. These are crocheted. Do want to try a knitted one soon.


Very pretty.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got off the phone with Marianne. They have arranged for a nurse to come in once a week and a physical therapist to come in once a week. She has ordered a special belt that won't slip up her mom's body to put on her mom to assist with lifting and moving her so there is going to be some help. Mom is eating better now and on new meds to help; has to avoid acidic foods (like tomatoes) because of the healing ulcers. Marianne sounded a little more rested already. She said C has also been helping her more since her mom's condition had worsened so that is good; C just is afraid to be alone with mom in case something happens. C has always been supportive.
> 
> Going to bed early as DH has to be at endodontics clinic at 8. Hugs for all. TTYL


Glad Marianne is going to get some help though it's a pity it's only once a week. Good thing C is there to give a hand.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-587675-1.html#13437869

For those who like doing charted knitting. Grace Ennis has great patterns.


----------



## UteWhite1128 (Dec 2, 2014)

Love the socks - and the color! Great Job!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Ditto re Kathy’s ice description of Minneapolis! I am going to skip swimming again because there have been so many spin outs, I’d rather not be driving. Also lots of emergency room visits from falls and broken bones. No thank you!!

Here at The House on Monday nights, a graduating senior is “Spotlighted” She gets to choose the menu and can invite guests to join us at dinner. Last night’s senior invited mom, dad, boyfriend and grandmother. Mom and grandmother both brought cupcakes and bars, even gluten and dairy free cupcakes. Boy, were they a hit. We had a full house last night—56 + our 6 Evans Scholars!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

machriste said:


> Ditto re Kathy's ice description of Minneapolis! I am going to skip swimming again because there have been so many spin outs, I'd rather not be driving. Also lots of emergency room visits from falls and broken bones. No thank you!!
> 
> Here at The House on Monday nights, a graduating senior is "Spotlighted" She gets to choose the menu and can invite guests to join us at dinner. Last night's senior invited mom, dad, boyfriend and grandmother. Mom and grandmother both brought cupcakes and bars, even gluten and dairy free cupcakes. Boy, were they a hit. We had a full house last night-56 + our 6 Evans Scholars!


Your House on Monday nights sound like a great hit. What a lovely idea, I'm sure the girls enjoy it.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Ditto re Kathy's ice description of Minneapolis! I am going to skip swimming again because there have been so many spin outs, I'd rather not be driving. Also lots of emergency room visits from falls and broken bones. No thank you!!


I was wondering if you were out and about in this mess, machriste. Good for you to skip swimming...keep safe!!!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> We have it too, it's cold today, I don't think it hit 20, Wed we are to be a high of 14 and a low of -4, I sure hope it's wrong, we hardly ever get that cold.


About 23 here yesterday and have around 3" of snow. Which in some places is a dusting but out here it's a lot! ???? at least the wind appears to have stopped. Though I see it's still snowing lightly. I guess Seattle got quite a bit as well. And it might be a bit of a mess here, but there snow is a nightmare!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gottastch said:


> And then there were two :sm01: Thanks for all your compliments on the socks! I love to make and wear them. My drawer is getting full but I just can't resist making them.
> 
> Glad Marianne and mom are home and hope things stabilize.
> 
> ...


Those socks look great!

And you are going to be so kind as to send that weather with us. Our rain is supposed to start tonight, go to freezing rain then I forget. Maybe conveniently, but I've not seen the weather yet this morning. Sure hope the part for the garage door comes today. I have an appointment tomorrow morning. I've been leaving the car out, but I sure don't want it out in freezing rain.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Beautiful! Iâm working with crochet cotton size 10 but using a 2.75 (for one) and a 2.50 (for the other). They will be small tablecloths or large doily. Had to buy another ball of the green one from herrschners. Had bought several colors (2 each) in their clearance room. Luckily they had one left. I ended up ordering a box full of Aunt Lydia 10 and 3 and 5 each of black and red of the Willow brand. Shipping was $1.99 with an order of $80. Now I have plenty to do the poinsettia doilies I want to do. I did a couple small things that Iâll post a pic of. Blocked and lightly starched. I really like working with the thread. These are crocheted. Do want to try a knitted one soon.


So pretty...I can't crochet, but have lately been thinking about doing a knitted one. Wonder how that would go? I'm wondering if it would be hard to do with really thin thread.... maybe I should learn to crochet....I've always wanted to.....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got off the phone with Marianne. They have arranged for a nurse to come in once a week and a physical therapist to come in once a week. She has ordered a special belt that won't slip up her mom's body to put on her mom to assist with lifting and moving her so there is going to be some help. Mom is eating better now and on new meds to help; has to avoid acidic foods (like tomatoes) because of the healing ulcers. Marianne sounded a little more rested already. She said C has also been helping her more since her mom's condition had worsened so that is good; C just is afraid to be alone with mom in case something happens. C has always been supportive.
> 
> Going to bed early as DH has to be at endodontics clinic at 8. Hugs for all. TTYL


Good her mom is doing a bit better and that Marianne is getting some help and rest.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

thewren said:


> what - you didn't enjoy watching them prance up and down the field for two periods and do nothing. lol i wonder if Brady will retire. --- sam


Ha! He won't retire ...at least not yet.... I know he's one of the best quarterbacks in history, if not the best, but after the inflated football fiasco he's lost my respect.... doesn't make sense to cheat... ah well, it's only a game, not really important in the scope of things. But I must say I always enjoyed hearing the t.v. blaring the games.... DH sometimes watches basketball. I'd like him to get into soccer...I really like that!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Thanks. I have a blue heart done but not blocked. Was thinking about making a set as they are coaster sized. The doily is small, salad plate sized. I really like the thread. Didn't think I would ever work with size 10 cotton but not to bad with a larger hook than it calls for.
> 
> Forgot to say that I hope repairs on Mary's car isn't too much. I was worried about breaking down far from home so deadheaded home. Good thing I did as I wouldn't want the wheel bearing to seize up or have a ball joint break. I had one break on my other van and it cost me over $1000 plus a hotel. Good thing I went with my instincts. Hadn't been to Savannah in a while and would have liked to sightsee a bit. Did get to have crab stew and shrimp and grits at a small restaurant that was nearby. Plus it rained part of Saturday and on Sunday when I left.


Good you made it home safely


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

thewren said:


> the school nurse called midmorning - Avery was sick. hope it isn't the flu. he spent the day on the couch. --- sam


???? hope not ....you don't want that nastiness....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

gottastch said:


> And then there were two :sm01: Thanks for all your compliments on the socks! I love to make and wear them. My drawer is getting full but I just can't resist making them.
> 
> Glad Marianne and mom are home and hope things stabilize.
> 
> ...


I love those.... whenever i see y'all's socks I think hmmmm, but I just don't enjoy making them..... so not going to try again, well not for a bit at any rate....actually I have several wips something I never have done. But just can't find the ole motivation button to finish any of them. Then my oldest daughter asked for a pair of warm mittens preferably wool. Spent a couple of hours searching my stash and swatching, but none of the wool I have is either sufficient or suitable. So started with an acrylic which is fine i guess, but I didn't want to go out and buy anything.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Ditto re Kathy's ice description of Minneapolis! I am going to skip swimming again because there have been so many spin outs, I'd rather not be driving. Also lots of emergency room visits from falls and broken bones. No thank you!!
> 
> Here at The House on Monday nights, a graduating senior is "Spotlighted" She gets to choose the menu and can invite guests to join us at dinner. Last night's senior invited mom, dad, boyfriend and grandmother. Mom and grandmother both brought cupcakes and bars, even gluten and dairy free cupcakes. Boy, were they a hit. We had a full house last night-56 + our 6 Evans Scholars!


Sounds like a wonderful evening


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Those socks look great!
> 
> And you are going to be so kind as to send that weather with us. Our rain is supposed to start tonight, go to freezing rain then I forget. Maybe conveniently, but I've not seen the weather yet this morning. Sure hope the part for the garage door comes today. I have an appointment tomorrow morning. I've been leaving the car out, but I sure don't want it out in freezing rain.


Iâm afraid thatâs the way it tends to go, Tami. There is supposed to be another wave thru Wed. to Thurs. am here. Maybe 6â of snow. It seems like temps are a bit warmer by the time it gets to you. I think we are at zero this am. DD2 gave me Yaktrax for Christmas. They are metal that clip on shoes for ice. Yesterday, DD 1 called to tell me to be sure to use them if I went out.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

machriste said:


> I'm afraid that's the way it tends to go, Tami. There is supposed to be another wave thru Wed. to Thurs. am here. Maybe 6" of snow. It seems like temps are a bit warmer by the time it gets to you. I think we are at zero this am. DD2 gave me Yaktrax for Christmas. They are metal that clip on shoes for ice. Yesterday, DD 1 called to tell me to be sure to use them if I went out.


Ha! My dd gave me a pair of those last year. Haven't used them yet as no call to. Maybe I will venture out this morning and try them out.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Maatje said:


> So pretty...I can't crochet, but have lately been thinking about doing a knitted one. Wonder how that would go? I'm wondering if it would be hard to do with really thin thread.... maybe I should learn to crochet....I've always wanted to.....


There are some beautiful knitted ones. The #3 thread isn't too bad. I've used lace weight yarn also.

http://www.vintageknitcrochet.net/categories/knitting/home-decor-knit-patterns/knitted-doilies.html


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> There are some beautiful knitted ones. The #3 thread isn't too bad.
> 
> http://www.vintageknitcrochet.net/categories/knitting/home-decor-knit-patterns/knitted-doilies.html


I have a very old one knitted by one of my aunts....it's pretty fragile. Thanks for the link.....


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I have a very old one knitted by one of my aunts....it's pretty fragile. Thanks for the link.....


There are many free ones on Ravelry also.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> So pretty...I canât crochet, but have lately been thinking about doing a knitted one. Wonder how that would go? Iâm wondering if it would be hard to do with really thin thread.... maybe I should learn to crochet....Iâve always wanted to.....


There are some really pretty free knitted patterns out there you should take a look , here is one I knit a few year back,
Go take a look at https://www.yarnover.net there are some beautiful knitted ones all free


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> There are some beautiful knitted ones. The #3 thread isn't too bad. I've used lace weight yarn also.
> 
> http://www.vintageknitcrochet.net/categories/knitting/home-decor-knit-patterns/knitted-doilies.html


Those are really lovely!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Iâm afraid thatâs the way it tends to go, Tami. There is supposed to be another wave thru Wed. to Thurs. am here. Maybe 6â of snow. It seems like temps are a bit warmer by the time it gets to you. I think we are at zero this am. DD2 gave me Yaktrax for Christmas. They are metal that clip on shoes for ice. Yesterday, DD 1 called to tell me to be sure to use them if I went out.


Ive got some of them , they work great


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Gosh you guys do such lovely work. It's 34 this morning. Cold as it has been in years. We did have a little snow last night but didn't stick for this morning. The house was 57 inside when I turned on the heat. Guess I will be running it all day today for sure. Usually we turn off the major heat around 10 and then use space heaters in the rooms we are staying in. Not today! You guys back east and midwest must be laughing at such a sissy!! Well, it is cold for us who have mainly 40's and low 50's in winter. I have to go back and read today as I left off about page 30!! LOL


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

machriste said:


> Iâm afraid thatâs the way it tends to go, Tami. There is supposed to be another wave thru Wed. to Thurs. am here. Maybe 6â of snow. It seems like temps are a bit warmer by the time it gets to you. I think we are at zero this am. DD2 gave me Yaktrax for Christmas. They are metal that clip on shoes for ice. Yesterday, DD 1 called to tell me to be sure to use them if I went out.


That's the way it goes! Ah well. I am glad you have the yaktrax. I've seen them but not tried them.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm at home so on WiFi which makes it easier to type. I've been pretty busy with work and trying to stay warm. Van isn't insulated well as it's a cargo van and not finished inside. I haven't been able to get much done on the inside as I need my son's help to put up the insulation. But I've survived this long with it like it is. It will be paid off before summer and am thinking about getting a new one, especially if I continue to work for 5 more years.
> 
> ...


Sorry about your van troubles. I'm sure you put the miles on with your deliveries. What is the Canada goose? If you'll tell me where to look, I'll check it out.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Why thank you Gwen, she really is a wizard with color, I keep telling her she could be a specialist at some swanky salon in NY or LA, thank goodness she's got her family here and has no aspirations to move on. And she's not terribly expensive, my color and cut was only $70, and I had $20 off because we'd filled my punch card, so $55 with the tip.


I have been going to the one DD recommended, but she is expensive! I never thought I would pay this much to have my hair done. However, I get compliments on the color and cut, so decided I was worth it. I've also gotten a cleaning lady. I've never been good about house cleaning, so decided that it was time. Hate the expense, but definitely good for me.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

gottastch said:


> And then there were two :sm01: Thanks for all your compliments on the socks! I love to make and wear them. My drawer is getting full but I just can't resist making them.
> 
> Glad Marianne and mom are home and hope things stabilize.
> 
> ...


Great socks!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> There are some really pretty free knitted patterns out there you should take a look , here is one I knit a few year back,
> Go take a look at https://www.yarnover.net there are some beautiful knitted ones all free


Thank you will take a look. That's beautiful!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> There are some really pretty free knitted patterns out there you should take a look , here is one I knit a few year back,
> Go take a look at https://www.yarnover.net there are some beautiful knitted ones all free


Wow they are really quite beautiful! Some of the larger ones would really be an investment of time, wouldn't they!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Morning, windy again so rubbed in CBD before i had my coffee. The diamond socks look interesting but want to make myself red socks next.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> About 23 here yesterday and have around 3" of snow. Which in some places is a dusting but out here it's a lot! ???? at least the wind appears to have stopped. Though I see it's still snowing lightly. I guess Seattle got quite a bit as well. And it might be a bit of a mess here, but there snow is a nightmare!


Our dusting was gone by afternoon, once it stopped flurrying, if that's a word. 
It's supposedly going to get to 41 today, but tomorrow and Thursday are going to SUCK, for us, not cold for those in MN or Canada or anything, but cold for us. Winter has come, it's saying 30's for the next 10 days or so after 14 tomorrow and 18 on Thur. I really hate to be cold. 
Seattle would definitely not be fun with any amount of snow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I have been going to the one DD recommended, but she is expensive! I never thought I would pay this much to have my hair done. However, I get compliments on the color and cut, so decided I was worth it. I've also gotten a cleaning lady. I've never been good about house cleaning, so decided that it was time. Hate the expense, but definitely good for me.


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> Wow they are really quite beautiful! Some of the larger ones would really be an investment of time, wouldn't they!


I found this site about 4and half years , and had full intentions of knitting one called Egeblad(sp) but then forgot all about it , think if I find some yarn I just might try it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We have it too, it's cold today, I don't think it hit 20, Wed we are to be a high of 14 and a low of -4, I sure hope it's wrong, we hardly ever get that cold.


I'm having a hard time feeling sorry for you, ????????it's -40 here this morning & I don't know what if you add wind chill, brrr.
My crazy friend texted me, she had cabin fever so walked a mile over to her daughters. I told her she was nuts!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has been another hot day- it cools down outside, but until I can safely open my windows- it stays hot inside. Alternately lying down and reading my library book, and sitting working the lace edging for the little silk shawl I have started for Bronwen.
> It is great getting out each morning with Ringo.
> Want to watch the late news, so I will head through.
> Need to get some washing loaded into the machine at some point.
> Have a great day all those who are just starting Tuesday- I need to try and sleep!


Hope you're sleeping well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is lovely; thanks for the site too. I've bookmarked it.


Swedenme said:


> There are some really pretty free knitted patterns out there you should take a look , here is one I knit a few year back,
> Go take a look at https://www.yarnover.net there are some beautiful knitted ones all free


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> Iâm afraid thatâs the way it tends to go, Tami. There is supposed to be another wave thru Wed. to Thurs. am here. Maybe 6â of snow. It seems like temps are a bit warmer by the time it gets to you. I think we are at zero this am. DD2 gave me Yaktrax for Christmas. They are metal that clip on shoes for ice. Yesterday, DD 1 called to tell me to be sure to use them if I went out.


Lots of people use those here. DH even has some for when he goes ice fishing, says they work great.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Lots of people use those here. DH even has some for when he goes ice fishing, says they work great.


I love the name!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> There are some beautiful knitted ones. The #3 thread isn't too bad. I've used lace weight yarn also.
> 
> http://www.vintageknitcrochet.net/categories/knitting/home-decor-knit-patterns/knitted-doilies.html


Some beautiful ones. I've never knitted any but have crocheted quite a few


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm having a hard time feeling sorry for you, ????????it's -40 here this morning & I don't know what if you add wind chill, brrr.
> My crazy friend texted me, she had cabin fever so walked a mile over to her daughters. I told her she was nuts!


Windchill is the worst, at least today we don't have any wind going on, Sunday the wind was crazy, it was 50+ degrees but the wind made it feel 30. I just keep telling myself that this is nothing compared to growing up in Alaska, and now, you know why I left Alaska for Texas. lol :sm04:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Not laughing, I bet your house isn't insulated for cold or you don't have central heating. 
I always wonder how the first settlers in our area didn't freeze to death in their log shacks.
I guess there was a good reason to build soddies for the insulation value.


MindyT said:


> Gosh you guys do such lovely work. It's 34 this morning. Cold as it has been in years. We did have a little snow last night but didn't stick for this morning. The house was 57 inside when I turned on the heat. Guess I will be running it all day today for sure. Usually we turn off the major heat around 10 and then use space heaters in the rooms we are staying in. Not today! You guys back east and midwest must be laughing at such a sissy!! Well, it is cold for us who have mainly 40's and low 50's in winter. I have to go back and read today as I left off about page 30!! LOL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sure sounds like you have a lot on the go. Take it easy.


We are definitely taking our time and not trying to do it all at once. Once the shed is in, we'll be able to tackle the other things one by one.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your adventure with the car, Mary. I hope it's easily fixed and glad you are all safe.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well folks it is 69F right now at 11:40ish a.m. Of course, first thing this morning I put on a sweater which means I'm about to go change to a teeshirt. Took DH to the endodontist and they began treatment (cleaned out infection), packed tooth area with antibiotics, put a temporary filling in and sent him home with 2 prescriptions (one for pain, one antibiotic). He will go back in 2 weeks to have the root canal finished. Afterwards dropped him home and went late to knitting group.

Kathy, so sorry you had van trouble but good the mechanic will let you make payments. Hope you had a chance to see some of Savannah, GA; beautiful place.

Machriste, the sororiety house celebrations on Monday's sound wonderful. 


MindyT said:


> Gosh you guys do such lovely work. It's 34 this morning. Cold as it has been in years. We did have a little snow last night but didn't stick for this morning. The house was 57 inside when I turned on the heat. Guess I will be running it all day today for sure. Usually we turn off the major heat around 10 and then use space heaters in the rooms we are staying in. Not today! You guys back east and midwest must be laughing at such a sissy!! Well, it is cold for us who have mainly 40's and low 50's in winter. I have to go back and read today as I left off about page 30!! LOL


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathy, great socks
Sonja, lovely doily
Rookie, I’ve bookmarked the sock site, my iPad is almost dead so will have to look later.

My DH is vacuuming my house for me this morning????????I have swept up some of the strings the dog leaves around from chewing on a rope but can’t vacuum so it was getting to me. I didn’t have to ask, he said, too cold to be outside so he would clean up????????
I h ad thought about going to bowling this afternoon just to keep score & visit but think I will just hibernate for another week????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great socks kathy - from spinning wheel to your feet - that's an accomplishment. --- sam



gottastch said:


> And then there were two :sm01: Thanks for all your compliments on the socks! I love to make and wear them. My drawer is getting full but I just can't resist making them.
> 
> Glad Marianne and mom are home and hope things stabilize.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i know how he felt - i got up several times wondering when they were going to start the game. i did wonder how those people in the nose bleed area could see what was going on. i would need a pair of binoculars. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Son turned it off halfway through to much other stuff going on he just wanted to watch the actual game , husband watched and he picked the winning team so he was happy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> My mother also made white bread that I never liked. I don't make white bread. She would cut it very thick and barely put any P.B. or J on it.I was always able to trade sandwiches with someone at lunch time. Teachers didn't mind as long as we both had sandwiches to eat.
> 
> I make whole wheat, oatmeal & other types of bread. I made Oatmeal Honey last week, Oatmeal Molasses this week.They taste very different than plain white bread. I don't even like Sour Dough as it is white. Sour didn't turn me on either. Texture is important also.


I love oatmeal bread and use whole wheat as well. Texture makes a big difference in whether or not I enjoy it--store bought, even the whole grain, is like cardboard most of the time.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Beautiful! Iâm working with crochet cotton size 10 but using a 2.75 (for one) and a 2.50 (for the other). They will be small tablecloths or large doily. Had to buy another ball of the green one from herrschners. Had bought several colors (2 each) in their clearance room. Luckily they had one left. I ended up ordering a box full of Aunt Lydia 10 and 3 and 5 each of black and red of the Willow brand. Shipping was $1.99 with an order of $80. Now I have plenty to do the poinsettia doilies I want to do. I did a couple small things that Iâll post a pic of. Blocked and lightly starched. I really like working with the thread. These are crocheted. Do want to try a knitted one soon.


Those are terrific. I have some light purple thread as well as some ecru (which I'm working with now) but no other colors; I'm still on my yarn diet and need to use up loads of lace weight, as that's what I have the most of. Very little worsted and sport variety in the stash now but fingering I also have a pretty good selection. I am working on designing or finding designs that fit with the amounts I have.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> There are some really pretty free knitted patterns out there you should take a look , here is one I knit a few year back,
> Go take a look at https://www.yarnover.net there are some beautiful knitted ones all free


Very nice.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Our dusting was gone by afternoon, once it stopped flurrying, if that's a word.
> It's supposedly going to get to 41 today, but tomorrow and Thursday are going to SUCK, for us, not cold for those in MN or Canada or anything, but cold for us. Winter has come, it's saying 30's for the next 10 days or so after 14 tomorrow and 18 on Thur. I really hate to be cold.
> Seattle would definitely not be fun with any amount of snow.


Hate to sound smug but we seem to have got over our cold snap. Up to a balmy 10c yesterday and the same tomorrow. The snowdrops are out in my garden and daffodils out along the road. I'm not kidding myself that winter is over though, I know we could well have another cold spell before winter is really gone.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the whole town comes to a standstill. --- sam



Maatje said:


> About 23 here yesterday and have around 3" of snow. Which in some places is a dusting but out here it's a lot! ???? at least the wind appears to have stopped. Though I see it's still snowing lightly. I guess Seattle got quite a bit as well. And it might be a bit of a mess here, but there snow is a nightmare!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Windchill is the worst, at least today we don't have any wind going on, Sunday the wind was crazy, it was 50+ degrees but the wind made it feel 30. I just keep telling myself that this is nothing compared to growing up in Alaska, and now, you know why I left Alaska for Texas. lol :sm04:


I think if I'd been born in Alaska I'd probably have emigrated to Australia by now! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Not laughing, I bet your house isn't insulated for cold or you don't have central heating.
> I always wonder how the first settlers in our area didn't freeze to death in their log shacks.
> I guess there was a good reason to build soddies for the insulation value.


And smaller rooms that are easier to heat.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kathy, great socks
> Sonja, lovely doily
> Rookie, I've bookmarked the sock site, my iPad is almost dead so will have to look later.
> 
> ...


Great that your DH is handy with the vacuum. There's nothing worse than seeing all the jobs that need to be done around the house and not being able to do them.
With your weather I think your decision is the right one!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is very pretty sonja - do you use it? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> There are some really pretty free knitted patterns out there you should take a look , here is one I knit a few year back,
> Go take a look at https://www.yarnover.net there are some beautiful knitted ones all free


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

probably a wise decision - no sense being out in that weather if you don't need to be. kudos for your husband for sweeping and helping cleaning up. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Kathy, great socks
> Sonja, lovely doily
> Rookie, I've bookmarked the sock site, my iPad is almost dead so will have to look later.
> 
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kathy, sorry your van needs repair. Hoping you can find a way to buy new one.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> I think if I'd been born in Alaska I'd probably have emigrated to Australia by now! :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm23: I was looking at _anyplace_ that was warmer than Alaska to move too. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kathy, great socks
> Sonja, lovely doily
> Rookie, I've bookmarked the sock site, my iPad is almost dead so will have to look later.
> 
> ...


Great that he did the vacuuming.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Our dusting was gone by afternoon, once it stopped flurrying, if that's a word.
> It's supposedly going to get to 41 today, but tomorrow and Thursday are going to SUCK, for us, not cold for those in MN or Canada or anything, but cold for us. Winter has come, it's saying 30's for the next 10 days or so after 14 tomorrow and 18 on Thur. I really hate to be cold.
> Seattle would definitely not be fun with any amount of snow.


We still have our snow, schools on delay start. Like you say those in MN or Canada would chuckle to see us hunkered down. We also are very cold....well for us.... not going higher than mid 20's and in the low teens overnight. But the sun is trying to come out so that's a huge plus!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm having a hard time feeling sorry for you, ????????it's -40 here this morning & I don't know what if you add wind chill, brrr.
> My crazy friend texted me, she had cabin fever so walked a mile over to her daughters. I told her she was nuts!


Hey! Have a little compassion! Lol we aren't hardy like you guys!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> probably a wise decision - no sense being out in that weather if you don't need to be. kudos for your husband for sweeping and helping cleaning up. --- sam


I made 2 more in different colours, joined them together as a table runner and gave it to my niece she had the perfect spot for it


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I hate to rub it in, but we have had 2 beautiful spring days. It's 74 F now. I think we will get 2 more days before the temp drops on Friday. Looks like Friday will be in the mid 40's F. I'm sure our plants will be confused! I doubt if our "winter" is over, but enjoying the nice weather has been nice. Mother Nature does like to tease us Texans!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm23: I was looking at _anyplace_ that was warmer than Alaska to move too. lol


You had plenty of choice! lol :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

????????


Maatje said:


> Hey! Have a little compassion! Lol we aren't hardy like you guys!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, I hope Ayden is over his flu bug & doesn’t share with the rest of you.
DIL said GS went back to school this morning, feeling OK. DH told her he thinks they should forget hockey for another weeks but that’s not likely to happen. I think he just needs some extra rest.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm having a hard time feeling sorry for you, ????????it's -40 here this morning & I don't know what if you add wind chill, brrr.
> My crazy friend texted me, she had cabin fever so walked a mile over to her daughters. I told her she was nuts!


 :sm06:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kathy, great socks
> Sonja, lovely doily
> Rookie, I've bookmarked the sock site, my iPad is almost dead so will have to look later.
> 
> ...


I'm glad your DH is helping out with vacuuming. Good idea to stay in and hibernate. You don't want to slip on any ice.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

thewren said:


> what - you didn't enjoy watching them prance up and down the field for two periods and do nothing. lol i wonder if Brady will retire. --- sam


I watched another channel, same as last year. Checked in at end of half, don't care for those kind of shows, didn't find any commercials entertaining 3 - 3.
I watched Father Brown, (repeat) and Queen Victoria. Afterwards I checked back in and the Pats had already won waiting for Heisman Trophy ceremony.
Alls good went to bed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hope you get some decent sleep and have cooler days ahead. We are forecast to have definite rain tomorrow and Thursday... mmm we will see. It is to be 30c tomorrow and humid..


Thought I heard rain last night but I was deluded- forecast not too terribly hot- 27 degrees.
There apparently is rain further south.
But must get out to walk Ringo, before the pavements heat up!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

OMG, OMG, OMG I am so happy i could cry. Texted my DD who had a hard weekend as hummingbird died and they took baby and unhatched egg to rescue and she was diagnosed with osteoporosis. She said she was feeling better today, how was I feeling? I said i rubbed CBD cream in before coffee but was going to gym later to do circuitx2 and use jacuzzi and sauna. She said I was a wonderful roll model. Last night texted her about weight bearing exercises and checking with her pharmacist about meds she took which might cause osteoporosis. She thought she might start water exercise. Told her i do that when too painful for weight bearing but didnt really help bones. This morning remembered i take 5000iu vitD3/day to help absorb calcium.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

gottastch said:


> And then there were two :sm01: Thanks for all your compliments on the socks! I love to make and wear them. My drawer is getting full but I just can't resist making them.
> 
> Glad Marianne and mom are home and hope things stabilize.
> 
> ...


Nice pair to wear. 1st & 2nd even match, good work on the wheel and the sticks.....Are they 100% wool or did you spin in something else for longer wear?


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> It sounds like OT and VN are trying to come up with ways to help at least. I hope you are able to get some relief from the pain.


As I did nothing yesterday except to deal with pain, we were in bed by 10:30. DH was up wandering just after 6. I asked him to come back to bed but he wouldn't . Aide came at 8 and took care of making him some pancakes for breakfast. I got up after 9 as I was starting to hurt and needed to go to bathroom. I could hear the fire being made in the fire place by the angel, so DH would be happy. woke up with some pain, but, not as much as yesterday. Using a walker to
get around much more helpful than trying 2 canes. Second pill today is keeping the pain down, plus muscle relaxers. Steroids are likely to spuz you up instead I'm tired and ready for a nap. I will try serving pie for snack and then a nap, as it would be too near supper after my nap.
I got out a puzzle to work on today many,many Asian bowls with all different patterns. DH picked it out of 6 as it was colorful and we have a lot of it ,I'm sure. The aide and I did most of the work, but kept him awake so that he would stay awake in the day and sleep more at night. He was laughing with us and having a good time, which was all that counted. We were the entertainers.
:sm02:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm06: I'm very glad that he didn't have any problems with the passing cars, great that his teacher will bring him home.


Nice plans, but sorry that your car quit. I hope you can get it fixed easily and inexpensively.
That is why I started out new again, Mine was 14.5 years old and many major costs were about to come up. . . in the $5,000 range and I still would have an old car with lots of rust. 
Now I don't have to worry and I can't even drive with leg pain.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I was chatting with Kim Hamlin who owns "Wine and Vine" or something like that here in Maine and telling about all these Ladies around the world at the tea party want to come there and they could all stay overnight at my place. She loved it and thanked me for sharing, that we had been talking a lot about her shop.
Lots of Bennington College stayed overnight at our house when we lived in VT. She was one of them.
Happy Day


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> It sounds like OT and VN are trying to come up with ways to help at least. I hope you are able to get some relief from the pain.


They also ordered a transport chair for DH. It is a folding wheelchair to be easier to take him with me where he has to walk much, or should I say pushed from behind to move forward or taken by the hand and dragged because he anchors in place. Lol Lol. It isn't funny after a while but I keep on smiling as he doesn't even know it is happening. :sm02:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

sugarsugar said:


> They are very pretty. :sm11:


Maybe he couldn't turn water back on until glue was thoroughly dried or the joint would not hold.
This sounds reasonable as many glues state waiting so much time before using. Water holds a lot of pressure and you don't want to loose it again.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Sorlenna said:


> I love oatmeal bread and use whole wheat as well. Texture makes a big difference in whether or not I enjoy it--store bought, even the whole grain, is like cardboard most of the time.


Many of the whole grains that I purchase don't taste much different or have different texture than 'White Wonder Bread'. Makes me wonder what is in it besides a few seeds.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> I think if I'd been born in Alaska I'd probably have emigrated to Australia by now! :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> We still have our snow, schools on delay start. Like you say those in MN or Canada would chuckle to see us hunkered down. We also are very cold....well for us.... not going higher than mid 20's and in the low teens overnight. But the sun is trying to come out so that's a huge plus!


The sun's out here, it's about 23 so far, but the dogs are loving it, they can sunbathe, at least they have lots of hair all over their bodies. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Hey! Have a little compassion! Lol we aren't hardy like you guys!


 :sm23: YAH!! :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I hate to rub it in, but we have had 2 beautiful spring days. It's 74 F now. I think we will get 2 more days before the temp drops on Friday. Looks like Friday will be in the mid 40's F. I'm sure our plants will be confused! I doubt if our "winter" is over, but enjoying the nice weather has been nice. Mother Nature does like to tease us Texans!


Mother Nature is taking perverse humor in teasing everyone this year I think. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> You had plenty of choice! lol :sm09: :sm09:


 :sm23: Good point!!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

thewren said:


> probably a wise decision - no sense being out in that weather if you don't need to be. kudos for your husband for sweeping and helping cleaning up. --- sam


I really miss that my husband used to do all that for me often so, I could knit or sew or bake etc.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pearl, wonderful you could rally yourself and enjoy part of day. Good for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Ha! He wonât retire ...at least not yet.... I know heâs one of the best quarterbacks in history, if not the best, but after the inflated football fiasco heâs lost my respect.... doesnât make sense to cheat... ah well, itâs only a game, not really important in the scope of things. But I must say I always enjoyed hearing the t.v. blaring the games.... DH sometimes watches basketball. Iâd like him to get into soccer...I really like that!


Soccer was the only game of football I was aware of, until we hit these shores. Took years to adjust to the odd goal posts that soared up to the sky! (for Rugby).
We had a television set, through the last year we were in Scotland- I recall it being the time that 'The Happy Wanderer' was the all popular hit. That fitted well with me, because by then I was reading the sequels to 'Heidi'- most of which Dad read to me as my bedside book, I think by the end, I was reading myself. Reading was not taught specifically at that time in Scotland, teaching revolved more around Arithmetic- and reading developed at the child's own pace.
Alison Uttely was my very favourite, for some reason only some of Beatrix Potter appealed.
I progressed fairly quickly to the News Paper, but got into very hot water one evening, when I innocently asked for help with a word, but it was in an article about some sex scandal in Hollywood. Mum was not impressed!
I did a lot of skulking at the door that closed off the 'wing' where the bedrooms were, while my parents entertained in the 'Hall', as the large room that usually had the dining table was known.
Evenings in Scotland, in Summer, are light for hours, and a bedtime of half past six or seven, did not always mean one could fall asleep instantly.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

47 degrees out, I need to do a few errands. No Nap, I spent it with you nice folk. Tomorrow is supposed to be colder.
I have a book reserved that came in today. Something about the underground railway during mid 1800's in my area. So I want to check it out for fun. Maybe my house was part??? TTYAL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hope you're sleeping well.


Managed nearly five hours- really magnificent improvement on what I was getting when Fale first was taken to Sydney.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

News Flash- a 'State of Emergency' has just been declared in the Nelson Region (an hour ago, when I double checked- it's now 10 a.m., here, Wednesday- 6th February- Waitangi Day Holiday), 
(Quote)
* A massive forest fire has taken hold near tinder-dry Nelson.

* A State of Emergency has been declared in Tasman.

* Emergency services said the fire covered about 1870 hectares, with a perimeter of 20km, on Wednesday morning.

* Several houses have been lost in Redwood Valley and Eve Valley, according to the fire service. Residents have been told to evacuate, and those nearby should be ready to leave.

* Residents have also been evacuated from properties in Golden Hills Road, Mallings Road and Greenacres Road.

* Notices of potential evacuation are in place for top end of Sunrise Valley and Deep Dale Road in Upper Moutere and Pigeon Valley.

* 12 crews have been battling the fire overnight, and 12 fresh crews plus at least 10 helicopters and 2 fixed wing aircraft will take over on Wednesday morning.

* A Civil Defence Centre has been opened in Wakefield for evacuees from the Pigeon Valley fire at St Johns Anglican church, Edwards Street, Wakefield. Anyone who has evacuated their home by order or by choice should register here, or call on 03 543 7290.

* People who feel in danger should call 111. If you or your family and friends in the affected areas need assistance, contact the Nelson Tasman Civil Defence.

* Flights at Nelson Airport are operating as scheduled.

(end Quote)

Apparently upwards of 4,000 head of various stock- horses, cattle etc., are at risk.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thought you would enjoy this message i got from Betty today. --- sam

"I miss everyone but I am so busy now. I joined a quilt ministry and have three knitting groups I try to be faithful too. I prayed for God to give me some sort of income to pay for my hobby supplies and for over two years now I have stayed busy crocheting names. Just got to go to fiberfest in Oxford, MS. I went with two ladies from my knitting group. We had a ball. They even sprayed my hair purple for the festival. I took a class on TAAT toe up socks. Love it. Never dreamed I would. I love you to the moon and back, Betty "


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> OMG, OMG, OMG I am so happy i could cry. Texted my DD who had a hard weekend as hummingbird died and they took baby and unhatched egg to rescue and she was diagnosed with osteoporosis. She said she was feeling better today, how was I feeling? I said i rubbed CBD cream in before coffee but was going to gym later to do circuitx2 and use jacuzzi and sauna. She said I was a wonderful roll model. Last night texted her about weight bearing exercises and checking with her pharmacist about meds she took which might cause osteoporosis. She thought she might start water exercise. Told her i do that when too painful for weight bearing but didnt really help bones. This morning remembered i take 5000iu vitD3/day to help absorb calcium.


Sorry to hear your DD is suffering.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he went back to school today so guess he was feeling ok. Heidi has had a cold the last two weeks - still isn't over it - refuses to take anything that might help - i could just shake her. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, I hope Ayden is over his flu bug & doesn't share with the rest of you.
> DIL said GS went back to school this morning, feeling OK. DH told her he thinks they should forget hockey for another weeks but that's not likely to happen. I think he just needs some extra rest.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> 47 degrees out, I need to do a few errands. No Nap, I spent it with you nice folk. Tomorrow is supposed to be colder.
> I have a book reserved that came in today. Something about the underground railway during mid 1800's in my area. So I want to check it out for fun. Maybe my house was part??? TTYAL


35 feels like 27 here. Cloudy. Freezing rain to start about 1 am. Book sounds interesting.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Managed nearly five hours- really magnificent improvement on what I was getting when Fale first was taken to Sydney.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> News Flash- a 'State of Emergency' has just been declared in the Nelson Region (an hour ago, when I double checked- it's now 10 a.m., here, Wednesday- 6th February- Waitangi Day Holiday),
> (Quote)
> * A massive forest fire has taken hold near tinder-dry Nelson.
> 
> ...


Sad. My thoughts are with them. Hope they can get it out soon


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> thought you would enjoy this message i got from Betty today. --- sam
> 
> "I miss everyone but I am so busy now. I joined a quilt ministry and have three knitting groups I try to be faithful too. I prayed for God to give me some sort of income to pay for my hobby supplies and for over two years now I have stayed busy crocheting names. Just got to go to fiberfest in Oxford, MS. I went with two ladies from my knitting group. We had a ball. They even sprayed my hair purple for the festival. I took a class on TAAT toe up socks. Love it. Never dreamed I would. I love you to the moon and back, Betty "


Thanks for sharing this with us. I think of Betty often. Good to hear she's doing good.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> he went back to school today so guess he was feeling ok. Heidi has had a cold the last two weeks - still isn't over it - refuses to take anything that might help - i could just shake her. --- sam


Remind her you don't need to get it from her.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Thanks for sharing this with us. I think of Betty often. Good to hear she's doing good.


He, thank you Sam. Please give her my best wishes and tell her we miss her.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pray for rain. hope everyone gets out. i fear for the animals. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> News Flash- a 'State of Emergency' has just been declared in the Nelson Region (an hour ago, when I double checked- it's now 10 a.m., here, Wednesday- 6th February- Waitangi Day Holiday),
> (Quote)
> * A massive forest fire has taken hold near tinder-dry Nelson.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Soccer was the only game of football I was aware of, until we hit these shores. Took years to adjust to the odd goal posts that soared up to the sky! (for Rugby).
> We had a television set, through the last year we were in Scotland- I recall it being the time that 'The Happy Wanderer' was the all popular hit. That fitted well with me, because by then I was reading the sequels to 'Heidi'- most of which Dad read to me as my bedside book, I think by the end, I was reading myself. Reading was not taught specifically at that time in Scotland, teaching revolved more around Arithmetic- and reading developed at the child's own pace.
> Alison Uttely was my very favourite, for some reason only some of Beatrix Potter appealed.
> I progressed fairly quickly to the News Paper, but got into very hot water one evening, when I innocently asked for help with a word, but it was in an article about some sex scandal in Hollywood. Mum was not impressed!
> ...


Never heard of Allison Uttley. So I looked her up. Will have to keep a lookout for her books at the thrift stores. My children loved Beatrix Potter but were terrified of Tom Kitten, especially when he was caught by the rats and rolled up into a dumpling. We had the stories on cassette and as soon as Tom Kitten came on there were cries of turn it off turn it off! ????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Managed nearly five hours- really magnificent improvement on what I was getting when Fale first was taken to Sydney.


 :sm24:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> News Flash- a 'State of Emergency' has just been declared in the Nelson Region (an hour ago, when I double checked- it's now 10 a.m., here, Wednesday- 6th February- Waitangi Day Holiday),
> (Quote)
> * A massive forest fire has taken hold near tinder-dry Nelson.
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness that looks massive! Hope they can get some sort of handle on it soon.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, bless you.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Update on the gerbera flower showing more pretty petals


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, so sad for Tasmania.
Sam, thank you for update on Betty. Glad she has many knitting friends. We miss her “to the moon and back”.

Did circuit and jacuzzi, finished hat. Found cubic Knitters Pride sock needles. Will go to Joanns tomorrow. Hopefully they will have red sock yarn for Valentines Day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sad. My thoughts are with them. Hope they can get it out soon


It is the part of the world where Kiwifrau's (Lynnette's) sister lives, and also Fran's relatives are down that way.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Re the fires in Tasman Nelson area. This is the region where our relatives live, but thankfully further away from them. Kiwifrau Lynette will know this area too.
We have travelled around those parts, and there is a huge area of pine forests at risk sadly. 
I have found an old recipe of my mother’s for making tomato jam. I am going to give it a go possibly tomorrow. 
Will post it if it turns out ok. Not the season yet for you northern folks but some may be interested perhaps. 
Today 6th is our National Day with celebrations and ceremonies up north at Waitangi where the treaty was signed in 1840, between some Maori tribes and the British crown. It is a beautiful sunny summer day, for picnics and family get togethers all over the country.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> pray for rain. hope everyone gets out. i fear for the animals. --- sam


The drought is unlikely to be broken for quite some considerable time- not helped by the very porous limestone soils in much of that region.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Never heard of Allison Uttley. So I looked her up. Will have to keep a lookout for her books at the thrift stores. My children loved Beatrix Potter but were terrified of Tom Kitten, especially when he was caught by the rats and rolled up into a dumpling. We had the stories on cassette and as soon as Tom Kitten came on there were cries of turn it off turn it off! ????


I did enjoy The Tale of Squirrel Nutkin- had lots of stories I told myself based on the paintings in the book. Also liked the Tale of Mrs Tittlemouse.
Very understandable- that the kids were scared. Beatrix Potter took a very scientific approach to small creatures. She and her brother used to boil up dead mice etc, to extract their skeletons.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Oh my goodness that looks massive! Hope they can get some sort of handle on it soon.


It is a pretty huge area up in smoke!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> thought you would enjoy this message i got from Betty today. --- sam
> 
> "I miss everyone but I am so busy now. I joined a quilt ministry and have three knitting groups I try to be faithful too. I prayed for God to give me some sort of income to pay for my hobby supplies and for over two years now I have stayed busy crocheting names. Just got to go to fiberfest in Oxford, MS. I went with two ladies from my knitting group. We had a ball. They even sprayed my hair purple for the festival. I took a class on TAAT toe up socks. Love it. Never dreamed I would. I love you to the moon and back, Betty "


So good to hear from Betty and to hear that she is enjoying life.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, so sad for Tasmania.
> Sam, thank you for update on Betty. Glad she has many knitting friends. We miss her "to the moon and back".
> 
> Did circuit and jacuzzi, finished hat. Found cubic Knitters Pride sock needles. Will go to Joanns tomorrow. Hopefully they will have red sock yarn for Valentines Day.


No- Joy- Tasmania has been having terrible wildfires- but this is Nelson in our South Island.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Same here Angelam. It reached 71F today but however Saturday morning is supposed to be 36F. Definitely will still see some ups and downs in the temperatures.


angelam said:


> Hate to sound smug but we seem to have got over our cold snap. Up to a balmy 10c yesterday and the same tomorrow. The snowdrops are out in my garden and daffodils out along the road. I'm not kidding myself that winter is over though, I know we could well have another cold spell before winter is really gone.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I hate to rub it in, but we have had 2 beautiful spring days. It's 74 F now. I think we will get 2 more days before the temp drops on Friday. Looks like Friday will be in the mid 40's F. I'm sure our plants will be confused! I doubt if our "winter" is over, but enjoying the nice weather has been nice. Mother Nature does like to tease us Texans!


We had 2 lovely days as well. But, freezing rain is forecast for tomorrow. I hope they are wrong.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i found this article interesting. --- sam

7 Easy To Grow Herbs To Help Fight Disease

http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=20556


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I watched another channel, same as last year. Checked in at end of half, don't care for those kind of shows, didn't find any commercials entertaining 3 - 3.
> I watched Father Brown, (repeat) and Queen Victoria. Afterwards I checked back in and the Pats had already won waiting for Heisman Trophy ceremony.
> Alls good went to bed.


I didn't watch it but I didn't hear any good comments about the half-time show. Most of what I heard said it was poor.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gorgeous! --- sam



Fan said:


> Update on the gerbera flower showing more pretty petals


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Of course you are a good role model! But to hear it from your DD is EXTRA special. Sorry she has osteoporosis but following what you do is so good! Pat yourself on the back dear friend!


sassafras123 said:


> OMG, OMG, OMG I am so happy i could cry. Texted my DD who had a hard weekend as hummingbird died and they took baby and unhatched egg to rescue and she was diagnosed with osteoporosis. She said she was feeling better today, how was I feeling? I said i rubbed CBD cream in before coffee but was going to gym later to do circuitx2 and use jacuzzi and sauna. She said I was a wonderful roll model. Last night texted her about weight bearing exercises and checking with her pharmacist about meds she took which might cause osteoporosis. She thought she might start water exercise. Told her i do that when too painful for weight bearing but didnt really help bones. This morning remembered i take 5000iu vitD3/day to help absorb calcium.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lots of flames though. --- sam



budasha said:


> I didn't watch it but I didn't hear any good comments about the half-time show. Most of what I heard said it was poor.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Prayers for those humans and animals in these areas.


Lurker 2 said:


> News Flash- a 'State of Emergency' has just been declared in the Nelson Region (an hour ago, when I double checked- it's now 10 a.m., here, Wednesday- 6th February- Waitangi Day Holiday),
> (Quote)
> * A massive forest fire has taken hold near tinder-dry Nelson.
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> News Flash- a 'State of Emergency' has just been declared in the Nelson Region (an hour ago, when I double checked- it's now 10 a.m., here, Wednesday- 6th February- Waitangi Day Holiday),
> (Quote)
> * A massive forest fire has taken hold near tinder-dry Nelson.
> 
> ...


That is terrible. I hope it can be brought under control.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> he went back to school today so guess he was feeling ok. Heidi has had a cold the last two weeks - still isn't over it - refuses to take anything that might help - i could just shake her. --- sam


I'm sorry that Heidi is under the weather.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing the message from Bulldog Betty. I sure miss her being here. I was blessed to actually meet her when she came to Atlanta with her church to participate in the shoebox ministry one year. A beautiful lady both inside and out.


thewren said:


> thought you would enjoy this message i got from Betty today. --- sam
> 
> "I miss everyone but I am so busy now. I joined a quilt ministry and have three knitting groups I try to be faithful too. I prayed for God to give me some sort of income to pay for my hobby supplies and for over two years now I have stayed busy crocheting names. Just got to go to fiberfest in Oxford, MS. I went with two ladies from my knitting group. We had a ball. They even sprayed my hair purple for the festival. I took a class on TAAT toe up socks. Love it. Never dreamed I would. I love you to the moon and back, Betty "


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Update on the gerbera flower showing more pretty petals


It looks so much like a dahlia. Very pretty.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope she is able to shake it soon Sam but I gotta say "the nut doesn't fall far from the tree." I do recall a certain gentleman that would let things go far to long and end up in the spa......(sorry just couldn't resist)


thewren said:


> he went back to school today so guess he was feeling ok. Heidi has had a cold the last two weeks - still isn't over it - refuses to take anything that might help - i could just shake her. --- sam


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is the part of the world where Kiwifrau's (Lynnette's) sister lives, and also Fran's relatives are down that way.


I hope everyone will be safe.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

WOW! That gerbera is even more beautiful than the first picture.


Fan said:


> Update on the gerbera flower showing more pretty petals


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hope she is able to shake it soon Sam but I gotta say "the nut doesn't fall far from the tree." I do recall a certain gentleman that would let things go far to long and end up in the spa......(sorry just couldn't resist)


That's what I was thinking. Sorry Sam.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> i found this article interesting. --- sam
> 
> 7 Easy To Grow Herbs To Help Fight Disease
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=20556


Thanks for the link Sam, it is very interesting reading. 
Am thrilled with the gorgeous gerbera too. it has a slight fragrance and the bees are visiting too.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

budasha said:


> I didn't watch it but I didn't hear any good comments about the half-time show. Most of what I heard said it was poor.


Turned the sound off but glanced up every so often. From what we saw it was poor. I mean this is a world stage folks, do something spectacular! Just some hopping up and down and strob lights ..my kids dance better than that. Heck, I even can, I bounced my babies better than their dancing! ????????????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hope she is able to shake it soon Sam but I gotta say "the nut doesn't fall far from the tree." I do recall a certain gentleman that would let things go far to long and end up in the spa......(sorry just couldn't resist)


????????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Fan said:


> Thanks for the link Sam, it is very interesting reading.
> Am thrilled with the gorgeous gerbera too. it has a slight fragrance and the bees are visiting too.


It's gorgeous.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Fan, my grandmother used to make tomato jam. I don’t think it is to everyone’s taste, but I liked it. I think she put quite a bit of lemon in it. Now I have to see if I have her recipe.

Glad to hear Betty has some joy in her life. She had had some hard times.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

machriste said:


> Fan, my grandmother used to make tomato jam. I don't think it is to everyone's taste, but I liked it. I think she put quite a bit of lemon in it. Now I have to see if I have her recipe.


Yes this one has lemons and ginger in it. I thought if liked you could add a bit of chilli as well to heat it up some.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you for correction. Sad for Nelson. Fires are so destructive and we have had more than our share in California.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is the part of the world where Kiwifrau's (Lynnette's) sister lives, and also Fran's relatives are down that way.


I'll keep them in my thoughts. Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> OMG, OMG, OMG I am so happy i could cry. Texted my DD who had a hard weekend as hummingbird died and they took baby and unhatched egg to rescue and she was diagnosed with osteoporosis. She said she was feeling better today, how was I feeling? I said i rubbed CBD cream in before coffee but was going to gym later to do circuitx2 and use jacuzzi and sauna. She said I was a wonderful roll model. Last night texted her about weight bearing exercises and checking with her pharmacist about meds she took which might cause osteoporosis. She thought she might start water exercise. Told her i do that when too painful for weight bearing but didnt really help bones. This morning remembered i take 5000iu vitD3/day to help absorb calcium.


Great that your DD is feeling better, and wonderful that she acknowledged you are a wonderful roll model. Hopefully she can figure out the osteo thing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> As I did nothing yesterday except to deal with pain, we were in bed by 10:30. DH was up wandering just after 6. I asked him to come back to bed but he wouldn't . Aide came at 8 and took care of making him some pancakes for breakfast. I got up after 9 as I was starting to hurt and needed to go to bathroom. I could hear the fire being made in the fire place by the angel, so DH would be happy. woke up with some pain, but, not as much as yesterday. Using a walker to
> get around much more helpful than trying 2 canes. Second pill today is keeping the pain down, plus muscle relaxers. Steroids are likely to spuz you up instead I'm tired and ready for a nap. I will try serving pie for snack and then a nap, as it would be too near supper after my nap.
> I got out a puzzle to work on today many,many Asian bowls with all different patterns. DH picked it out of 6 as it was colorful and we have a lot of it ,I'm sure. The aide and I did most of the work, but kept him awake so that he would stay awake in the day and sleep more at night. He was laughing with us and having a good time, which was all that counted. We were the entertainers.
> :sm02:


Great that your helper is such a great help, and willing to do puzzles and things too, she's a keeper for sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I was chatting with Kim Hamlin who owns "Wine and Vine" or something like that here in Maine and telling about all these Ladies around the world at the tea party want to come there and they could all stay overnight at my place. She loved it and thanked me for sharing, that we had been talking a lot about her shop.
> Lots of Bennington College stayed overnight at our house when we lived in VT. She was one of them.
> Happy Day


 :sm24:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Got the banking done, Mail indicates that I have to go back tomorrow, to work out more bank problems. So I did get mail & DH's meds from VA. I also went to the Library and got the book that was on reserve. I got to visit with the ladies for a bit but did not bring anything to work on. Just a time out for me. 
Back home. . . slight pain on side of hip, using walker full time.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> News Flash- a 'State of Emergency' has just been declared in the Nelson Region (an hour ago, when I double checked- it's now 10 a.m., here, Wednesday- 6th February- Waitangi Day Holiday),
> (Quote)
> * A massive forest fire has taken hold near tinder-dry Nelson.
> 
> ...


Praying that they get it under control quickly without loss of life or animals. Buildings can always be replaced, Livestock and people can not be replaced and are the livelyhood to the family. So Sorry you are having the same problems as California. How close are you???


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, today was only slightly productive. Yesterday afternoon I bent over to pick up a piece of paper off the floor in the kitchen. That was a huge mistake. Stabbing pain in left low back. Couldn't stand up. I was next to the counter so held on to that until I could hobble to a chair. Sat a few minutes then got myself back up, grabbed an ice pack and sat in my recliner. Next trip for a new ice pack I got my cane. At bed time I put Biofreeze on it and had a decent night's sleep. I made DH go get chicken for supper. No way I could cook. Managed a shower this morning and got in to see my chiropractor. Much better but can't stand for long. Alternate ice and heat. I stopped and got McDonald's for lunch and stopped at the gas station next door to fill the gas tank. Thawed scallops and shrimp for supper. Cooked in butter and DH did tater tots in the airfryer along with left over breaded mushrooms from our dinner out Sunday. Now it's back in my chair with my ice. Tomorrow I have a haircut at 11. DH fixed the garage door tonight. Yay!!!! Today has been better than yesterday, and expect tomorrow to be better than today. I got half of a baby afghan finished yesterday. Haven't touched I today. Watched Convoy this afternoon. I need Police Academy all on one disc so I can do a marathon without getting up to change the disc!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> 35 feels like 27 here. Cloudy. Freezing rain to start about 1 am. Book sounds interesting.


We get that tonight. My DB lives in mid Massachusetts and had 70's also. We were happy with what melting we had. Tonight we will get it all back.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Fan said:


> Update on the gerbera flower showing more pretty petals


Even more gorgeous and only about half opened. . . One wonderful Christmas present. It is so pink and pretty.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Managed nearly five hours- really magnificent improvement on what I was getting when Fale first was taken to Sydney.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> News Flash- a 'State of Emergency' has just been declared in the Nelson Region (an hour ago, when I double checked- it's now 10 a.m., here, Wednesday- 6th February- Waitangi Day Holiday),
> (Quote)
> * A massive forest fire has taken hold near tinder-dry Nelson.
> 
> ...


Oh dear!!!!! Prayers for all, humans and animal, in the path, I hope they get it out soon, if ever there was a need for a huge dumping of rain, that's it. On an island, you can only go so far to get away, especially the animals.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Fan said:


> Re the fires in Tasman Nelson area. This is the region where our relatives live, but thankfully further away from them. Kiwifrau Lynette will know this area too.
> We have travelled around those parts, and there is a huge area of pine forests at risk sadly.
> I have found an old recipe of my mother's for making tomato jam. I am going to give it a go possibly tomorrow.
> Will post it if it turns out ok. Not the season yet for you northern folks but some may be interested perhaps.
> Today 6th is our National Day with celebrations and ceremonies up north at Waitangi where the treaty was signed in 1840, between some Maori tribes and the British crown. It is a beautiful sunny summer day, for picnics and family get togethers all over the country.


Happy National Holiday. . . I looked it up .


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> thought you would enjoy this message i got from Betty today. --- sam
> 
> "I miss everyone but I am so busy now. I joined a quilt ministry and have three knitting groups I try to be faithful too. I prayed for God to give me some sort of income to pay for my hobby supplies and for over two years now I have stayed busy crocheting names. Just got to go to fiberfest in Oxford, MS. I went with two ladies from my knitting group. We had a ball. They even sprayed my hair purple for the festival. I took a class on TAAT toe up socks. Love it. Never dreamed I would. I love you to the moon and back, Betty "


Thank you for letting us know Sam, I wonder often, how Betty is doing, and I see "I love you to the moon and back" on towels and plaques and stuff all the time now, and always brings thoughts of Betty.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> he went back to school today so guess he was feeling ok. Heidi has had a cold the last two weeks - still isn't over it - refuses to take anything that might help - i could just shake her. --- sam


Like father, like daughter. :sm16: 
But she really needs to take something for it, you don't want her passing it on to you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Remind her you don't need to get it from her.


Great idea.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Update on the gerbera flower showing more pretty petals


So pretty!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

budasha said:


> I didn't watch it but I didn't hear any good comments about the half-time show. Most of what I heard said it was poor.


year before, I watched last 5 minutes only and that was where all the action was.

I don't know why we have to have parties and get fat. I did not participate. in any of the ideas. I need to be very careful especially now that I am on steroids. So far so good, no real extra hunger, no jitteriness, nothing other than a little pain relief with use of walker.

I understand the star is very careful with his diet as should we be.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

thewren said:


> lots of flames though. --- sam


I actually was concerned that a fire accident would happen in that massive crowd. I was not impressed at all. I guess some got hot as they took their shirts either to cool off or they wanted us to see their tattoos.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, I hope Heidi is better soon & doesn’t share her cold.

Julie, terrible fire, I hope they get it under control soon.

Tami, I hope your back is better soon.

Joy, it’s good your DD is feeling better.

I haven’t done much today. Just knit on my sweater & watching season 6 of Longmire on Netflix


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Maatje said:


> Turned the sound off but glanced up every so often. From what we saw it was poor. I mean this is a world stage folks, do something spectacular! Just some hopping up and down and strob lights ..my kids dance better than that. Heck, I even can, I bounced my babies better than their dancing! ????????????


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Praying that they get it under control quickly without loss of life or animals. Buildings can always be replaced, Livestock and people can not be replaced and are the livelyhood to the family. So Sorry you are having the same problems as California. How close are you???


We are 100s of kilometres away from Nelson. Julie and I live in Auckland city which is in the North Island. Nelson is at the top of the South Island. 
Some livestock has been lost, but the farmers are trying to get their other stock to a safe area designated. Lots of help coming from round the country to fight this beastly fire.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh, so sorry, Bonnie. Hope Chiropractor can fix you up. Do you think it’s s disc?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Prayers for those humans and animals in these areas.


Thanks, Gwen- there is quite a lot of the country now, like a tinder box- because of the dry conditions.
A train south of Christchurch, yesterday caused quite a bad fire, trackside- they have brought in a speed limit, for locomotives.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> That is terrible. I hope it can be brought under control.


 :sm24: In some ways it is fortunate, the region is not densely populated.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I hope everyone will be safe.


I missed the last news broadcast- an incoming phone call, at just the wrong moment!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you for correction. Sad for Nelson. Fires are so destructive and we have had more than our share in California.


It was mean't gently- Joy- should have said!

California has had wildfires, more than anyone could wish, thinking especially of Paradise.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'll keep them in my thoughts. Thank you.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is beautiful Sorlenna - where will you display it? is Bub enjoying - and now i can't remember Ariansas or Kentucky. i think Arkansas. --- sam


Thanks. I'm not sure where I'll put it, but I'm thinking somewhere the kitten won't destroy it, if such a place exists! Janie is the wrecking crew of late--sassy teenager. LOL

And it's the other one--Kentucky.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Praying that they get it under control quickly without loss of life or animals. Buildings can always be replaced, Livestock and people can not be replaced and are the livelyhood to the family. So Sorry you are having the same problems as California. How close are you???


 :sm24: Fran and I are a long way away- we are in the north of the North Island, Nelson is in the north of the South Island.

But Fran does have relatives down that way- as does Lynnette- (Kiwifrau) , and my knitting buddy- Audrey's sister Marge lives nearby too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got off the phone with Marianne. They have arranged for a nurse to come in once a week and a physical therapist to come in once a week. She has ordered a special belt that won't slip up her mom's body to put on her mom to assist with lifting and moving her so there is going to be some help. Mom is eating better now and on new meds to help; has to avoid acidic foods (like tomatoes) because of the healing ulcers. Marianne sounded a little more rested already. She said C has also been helping her more since her mom's condition had worsened so that is good; C just is afraid to be alone with mom in case something happens. C has always been supportive.
> 
> Going to bed early as DH has to be at endodontics clinic at 8. Hugs for all. TTYL


I hope Marianne continues to get good rest. That's so important. Glad it went well and is over with for your DH. I remember too well those experiences with the dentist.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hope she is able to shake it soon Sam but I gotta say "the nut doesn't fall far from the tree." I do recall a certain gentleman that would let things go far to long and end up in the spa......(sorry just couldn't resist)


Lol! I had the same thought.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Got the banking done, Mail indicates that I have to go back tomorrow, to work out more bank problems. So I did get mail & DH's meds from VA. I also went to the Library and got the book that was on reserve. I got to visit with the ladies for a bit but did not bring anything to work on. Just a time out for me.
> Back home. . . slight pain on side of hip, using walker full time.


I sure hope the bank issue is an easy fix.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, today was only slightly productive. Yesterday afternoon I bent over to pick up a piece of paper off the floor in the kitchen. That was a huge mistake. Stabbing pain in left low back. Couldn't stand up. I was next to the counter so held on to that until I could hobble to a chair. Sat a few minutes then got myself back up, grabbed an ice pack and sat in my recliner. Next trip for a new ice pack I got my cane. At bed time I put Biofreeze on it and had a decent night's sleep. I made DH go get chicken for supper. No way I could cook. Managed a shower this morning and got in to see my chiropractor. Much better but can't stand for long. Alternate ice and heat. I stopped and got McDonald's for lunch and stopped at the gas station next door to fill the gas tank. Thawed scallops and shrimp for supper. Cooked in butter and DH did tater tots in the airfryer along with left over breaded mushrooms from our dinner out Sunday. Now it's back in my chair with my ice. Tomorrow I have a haircut at 11. DH fixed the garage door tonight. Yay!!!! Today has been better than yesterday, and expect tomorrow to be better than today. I got half of a baby afghan finished yesterday. Haven't touched I today. Watched Convoy this afternoon. I need Police Academy all on one disc so I can do a marathon without getting up to change the disc!


 :sm25: Hope it comes right quickly, Tami.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh dear!!!!! Prayers for all, humans and animal, in the path, I hope they get it out soon, if ever there was a need for a huge dumping of rain, that's it. On an island, you can only go so far to get away, especially the animals.


They have brought in a lot of helicopters- the sea is not far away- so probably they will be using the Monsoon buckets.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I hate to rub it in, but we have had 2 beautiful spring days. It's 74 F now. I think we will get 2 more days before the temp drops on Friday. Looks like Friday will be in the mid 40's F. I'm sure our plants will be confused! I doubt if our "winter" is over, but enjoying the nice weather has been nice. Mother Nature does like to tease us Texans!


Same here--61F today and we were outside without coats. Friday back down to 35.

The shed came--one guy delivered it and I was amazed. He has this little machine that holds the whole thing (fully built shed) and he just drove it up into the yard, put it where we wanted it, leveled it, and that was that. I'm sure he does it all the time (and he said ours, at 10 x 12 feet, is one of the "smaller ones" he deals with), but I was very impressed at how efficient it was. I got a lot of DD's stuff moved in there, some of my own that I don't need/want in the craft room, and will move more tomorrow afternoon, though we are expecting rain again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, I hope Heidi is better soon & doesn't share her cold.
> 
> Julie, terrible fire, I hope they get it under control soon.
> 
> ...


You do need to rest up, Bonnie- and let your body heal, great that DH did the vacuuming voluntarily!
I think I heard a prediction it could be a number of days, before they have a fire, that big, under control.
It is our fire season, now. They have warnings each night on the television weather broadcast.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> OMG, OMG, OMG I am so happy i could cry. Texted my DD who had a hard weekend as hummingbird died and they took baby and unhatched egg to rescue and she was diagnosed with osteoporosis. She said she was feeling better today, how was I feeling? I said i rubbed CBD cream in before coffee but was going to gym later to do circuitx2 and use jacuzzi and sauna. She said I was a wonderful roll model. Last night texted her about weight bearing exercises and checking with her pharmacist about meds she took which might cause osteoporosis. She thought she might start water exercise. Told her i do that when too painful for weight bearing but didnt really help bones. This morning remembered i take 5000iu vitD3/day to help absorb calcium.


Isn't that a wonderful feeling to hear that from a child? So happy for you, healing energy for your DD.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks. I'm not sure where I'll put it, but I'm thinking somewhere the kitten won't destroy it, if such a place exists! Janie is the wrecking crew of late--sassy teenager. LOL
> 
> And it's the other one--Kentucky.


Kittens in my experience are arch wreckers, especially of net curtains!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> News Flash- a 'State of Emergency' has just been declared in the Nelson Region (an hour ago, when I double checked- it's now 10 a.m., here, Wednesday- 6th February- Waitangi Day Holiday),
> (Quote)
> * A massive forest fire has taken hold near tinder-dry Nelson.
> 
> ...


Oh, no. I hope they are able to get a hold on it soon.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

It's good to hear from Betty--she sounds like she is in a good place these days.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kathy, great socks
> Sonja, lovely doily
> Rookie, I've bookmarked the sock site, my iPad is almost dead so will have to look later.
> 
> ...


He's a keeper for sure Bonnie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, no. I hope they are able to get a hold on it soon.


News broadcast just being aired- 170 homes evacuated. The Defence Force is sending in support.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> News Flash- a 'State of Emergency' has just been declared in the Nelson Region (an hour ago, when I double checked- it's now 10 a.m., here, Wednesday- 6th February- Waitangi Day Holiday),
> (Quote)
> * A massive forest fire has taken hold near tinder-dry Nelson.
> 
> ...


Sure hope they get it under control soon. Fires are so devastating. California has really been hit hard this year. So many deaths and destruction.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Sure hope they get it under control soon. Fires are so devastating. California has really been hit hard this year. So many deaths and destruction.


The latest news broadcast said 170 homes have now been evacuated.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Never heard of Allison Uttley. So I looked her up. Will have to keep a lookout for her books at the thrift stores. My children loved Beatrix Potter but were terrified of Tom Kitten, especially when he was caught by the rats and rolled up into a dumpling. We had the stories on cassette and as soon as Tom Kitten came on there were cries of turn it off turn it off! ????


I think Tom Kitten would scare me too!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Kittens in my experience are arch wreckers, especially of net curtains!


I do not currently have curtains for that reason--she has already broken some of the slats on the blinds, too. :sm16:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> News Flash- a 'State of Emergency' has just been declared in the Nelson Region (an hour ago, when I double checked- it's now 10 a.m., here, Wednesday- 6th February- Waitangi Day Holiday),
> (Quote)
> * A massive forest fire has taken hold near tinder-dry Nelson.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting Julie, wow I knew they were placing water restrictions but didn't realize there was a major fire. Must email family and make sure they are all safe. Lynnette


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I do not currently have curtains for that reason--she has already broken some of the slats on the blinds, too. :sm16:


Must have struck with some force!
How heavy do you reckon she is now?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Thanks for posting Julie, wow I knew they were placing water restrictions but didn't realize there was a major fire. Must email family and make sure they are all safe. Lynnette


That was part of my thinking in posting it, Lynnette!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> Update on the gerbera flower showing more pretty petals


Beautiful Fan.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Off now for my obligatory dose of TV- including Aussie and NZ soapies! (Used to watch those with Fale!)
May be back if I can't sleep later!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Thanks for posting Julie, wow I knew they were placing water restrictions but didn't realize there was a major fire. Must email family and make sure they are all safe. Lynnette


They should be ok Lynette, the main fire is 30kms away, but just heard on news another one broken out on Rabbit Island Mapua area.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> That was part of my thinking in posting it, Lynnette!


Thanks again Julie as I wasn't aware of the fire. I've been on the road for several hours, visiting friends of my daughters and I was there for over 4 hours. This is a couple who met my daughter when she was in treatment. Janet the wife has stage 4 lung cancer she's 72, like myself petite about 5'2" her husband is 6ft 6" a beautiful couple inside and out. We had such a wonderful time together and we will be meeting up again. 4 hours wasn't enough time to talk about everything. 
Of course it had to be that the road was closed due to flooding where I normally come through so needed to make quite a long detour and the traffic was really heavy with it being rush hour. But here safely now and it's already around 9:30pm.

Night all.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks Fan, just worry someone as one sisters husband isn’t in the best of health, he also has breathing problems.

Rabbit Island has always been a notorious place where fires break out. I remember it was mostly pine trees on the island.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, today was only slightly productive. Yesterday afternoon I bent over to pick up a piece of paper off the floor in the kitchen. That was a huge mistake. Stabbing pain in left low back. Couldn't stand up. I was next to the counter so held on to that until I could hobble to a chair. Sat a few minutes then got myself back up, grabbed an ice pack and sat in my recliner. Next trip for a new ice pack I got my cane. At bed time I put Biofreeze on it and had a decent night's sleep. I made DH go get chicken for supper. No way I could cook. Managed a shower this morning and got in to see my chiropractor. Much better but can't stand for long. Alternate ice and heat. I stopped and got McDonald's for lunch and stopped at the gas station next door to fill the gas tank. Thawed scallops and shrimp for supper. Cooked in butter and DH did tater tots in the airfryer along with left over breaded mushrooms from our dinner out Sunday. Now it's back in my chair with my ice. Tomorrow I have a haircut at 11. DH fixed the garage door tonight. Yay!!!! Today has been better than yesterday, and expect tomorrow to be better than today. I got half of a baby afghan finished yesterday. Haven't touched I today. Watched Convoy this afternoon. I need Police Academy all on one disc so I can do a marathon without getting up to change the disc!


Prayers for feeling better, I've back slip-ups for years They call it degenerative discs.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Thanks Fan, just worry someone as one sisters husband isn't in the best of health, he also has breathing problems.
> 
> Rabbit Island has always been a notorious place where fires break out. I remember it was mostly pine trees on the island.


Yes that is another worrying aspect, the smoke is bad for breathing issues. Rabbit Island still has pines on it, but latest is a crew is there fighting it. 
The whole Tasman area is surrounded by pine trees on the hills, which are tinder dry with the heatwave at present.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Maatje said:


> About 23 here yesterday and have around 3" of snow. Which in some places is a dusting but out here it's a lot! ???? at least the wind appears to have stopped. Though I see it's still snowing lightly. I guess Seattle got quite a bit as well. And it might be a bit of a mess here, but there snow is a nightmare!


I just talked to my son who lives in Seattle, and he said that they had a lot of snow for that area (about six inches). He likes it when it snows, because so many people stay home since they do not know how to drive in the snow, and he has the road mostly to himself! Growing up in western Pennsylvania, he learned how to handle a car in snowstorms. Plus all the years he drove around the country when he worked for the Chinese acrobats he drove a van pulling a 20 foot trailer in all kinds of weather. He told his dad that he thanks him for teaching him to drive in bad weather conditions.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Thanks again Julie as I wasn't aware of the fire. I've been on the road for several hours, visiting friends of my daughters and I was there for over 4 hours. This is a couple who met my daughter when she was in treatment. Janet the wife has stage 4 lung cancer she's 72, like myself petite about 5'2" her husband is 6ft 6" a beautiful couple inside and out. We had such a wonderful time together and we will be meeting up again. 4 hours wasn't enough time to talk about everything.
> Of course it had to be that the road was closed due to flooding where I normally come through so needed to make quite a long detour and the traffic was really heavy with it being rush hour. But here safely now and it's already around 9:30pm.
> 
> Night all.


 :sm24: that was a long, slow trek home. Now I have absolutely no idea, was that to or from Toronto? 
I am sorry to hear of your friend's diagnosis, I always enjoyed that Fale and I were of similar height, easier for dancing!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They have brought in a lot of helicopters- the sea is not far away- so probably they will be using the Monsoon buckets.


I had thought they had probably done that, at least they have unlimited water source close by.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> I just talked to my son who lives in Seattle, and he said that they had a lot of snow for that area (about six inches). He likes it when it snows, because so many people stay home since they do not know how to drive in the snow, and he has the road mostly to himself! Growing up in western Pennsylvania, he learned how to handle a car in snowstorms. Plus all the years he drove around the country when he worked for the Chinese acrobats he drove a van pulling a 20 foot trailer in all kinds of weather. He told his dad that he thanks him for teaching him to drive in bad weather conditions.


I recall a drive through the Lewis Pass , from Westport to Christchurch, the girls and I had gone over by bus, but the people we were staying with, were concerned about the weather, there was a significant dump of snow in the Alps. But as Chance had it, we encountered a grader, and our Canadian born driver found it a piece of cake!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Same here--61F today and we were outside without coats. Friday back down to 35.
> 
> The shed came--one guy delivered it and I was amazed. He has this little machine that holds the whole thing (fully built shed) and he just drove it up into the yard, put it where we wanted it, leveled it, and that was that. I'm sure he does it all the time (and he said ours, at 10 x 12 feet, is one of the "smaller ones" he deals with), but I was very impressed at how efficient it was. I got a lot of DD's stuff moved in there, some of my own that I don't need/want in the craft room, and will move more tomorrow afternoon, though we are expecting rain again.


Awesome you have your shed now and can get things moved around as you need them. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> I just talked to my son who lives in Seattle, and he said that they had a lot of snow for that area (about six inches). He likes it when it snows, because so many people stay home since they do not know how to drive in the snow, and he has the road mostly to himself! Growing up in western Pennsylvania, he learned how to handle a car in snowstorms. Plus all the years he drove around the country when he worked for the Chinese acrobats he drove a van pulling a 20 foot trailer in all kinds of weather. He told his dad that he thanks him for teaching him to drive in bad weather conditions.


David said the same thing last week about the vortex, no one on the roads so he could just drive.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I had thought they had probably done that, at least they have unlimited water source close by.


With the drought, river levels are very low, there is concern that we may lose fish species, and eels.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, today was only slightly productive. Yesterday afternoon I bent over to pick up a piece of paper off the floor in the kitchen. That was a huge mistake. Stabbing pain in left low back. Couldn't stand up. I was next to the counter so held on to that until I could hobble to a chair. Sat a few minutes then got myself back up, grabbed an ice pack and sat in my recliner. Next trip for a new ice pack I got my cane. At bed time I put Biofreeze on it and had a decent night's sleep. I made DH go get chicken for supper. No way I could cook. Managed a shower this morning and got in to see my chiropractor. Much better but can't stand for long. Alternate ice and heat. I stopped and got McDonald's for lunch and stopped at the gas station next door to fill the gas tank. Thawed scallops and shrimp for supper. Cooked in butter and DH did tater tots in the airfryer along with left over breaded mushrooms from our dinner out Sunday. Now it's back in my chair with my ice. Tomorrow I have a haircut at 11. DH fixed the garage door tonight. Yay!!!! Today has been better than yesterday, and expect tomorrow to be better than today. I got half of a baby afghan finished yesterday. Haven't touched I today. Watched Convoy this afternoon. I need Police Academy all on one disc so I can do a marathon without getting up to change the disc!


Oh tami, so sorry to hear that you injured your back. It is so easy to do without even realizing it. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Marikayknits said:


> I just talked to my son who lives in Seattle, and he said that they had a lot of snow for that area (about six inches). He likes it when it snows, because so many people stay home since they do not know how to drive in the snow, and he has the road mostly to himself! Growing up in western Pennsylvania, he learned how to handle a car in snowstorms. Plus all the years he drove around the country when he worked for the Chinese acrobats he drove a van pulling a 20 foot trailer in all kinds of weather. He told his dad that he thanks him for teaching him to drive in bad weather conditions.


That is a lot ! It's how it is this side of the mountains too, people don't know how to drive in the white stuff. I grew up in Canada and learned how to drive in the middle of winter. Actually took my drivers exam in the dead of winter.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I actually was concerned that a fire accident would happen in that massive crowd. I was not impressed at all. I guess some got hot as they took their shirts either to cool off or they wanted us to see their tattoos.


Yes, I heard comments from two of our talk show ladies. Both said they were really turned off when he removed his shirt and they saw all the tattoos. Was there more than one? They found it nauseating.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm good, it's Tami with the bad back????


machriste said:


> Oh, so sorry, Bonnie. Hope Chiropractor can fix you up. Do you think it's s disc?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I guess that's at least a small blessing. Hope they get it contained soon.


Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: In some ways it is fortunate, the region is not densely populated.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Yes, he is????


kiwifrau said:


> He's a keeper for sure Bonnie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I guess that's at least a small blessing. Hope they get it contained soon.


Not sure, yet, the main news broadcast will be in an hour and a quarter.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, it’s god to hear news if Betty & that she’s just too busy to visit us.

Sorleena, it’s amazing how they can move buildings around now. Good it’s in place so you can get things moved where you want them.

I finished my book this evening, In for the Kill by John Lutz. A really twisted murder mystery. It really makes you wonder how some people’s minds work that they can write such stuff


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Yes, I heard comments from two of our talk show ladies. Both said they were really turned off when he removed his shirt and they saw all the tattoos. Was there more than one? They found it nauseating.


Lol! Yes, Adam Levine is covered in tattoos(literally), doesn't bother me any, but some are turned off by them.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Must have struck with some force!
> How heavy do you reckon she is now?


Going on 7 1/2 pounds (3.4 kg). She tends to launch herself rather exuberantly!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, thank you pretty lady love the new hair color.
Pearl, keeping you and DH in my prayers.
Tami, sending healing energy glad you have appt with chiropractor and Merle fixed garage door. Gentle hugs.

Started new hat you start by casting on 60 stitches of two Noro yarns held together. On next round k2 of color A, k2 of color B. Got it cast on before sangha. Now if i can find the ring for holding 2 colors on left hand that would be great. Though i can get a pretty good rythym going with pic color A, throw color B, especially as its only two stitches per color.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! Yes, Adam Levine is covered in tattoos(literally), doesn't bother me any, but some are turned off by them.


I was wondering if he was going to take off the pants next! :sm16: :sm02: Really wasn't that impressed with any of it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm off to bed and here's hoping for good sleep (last night was terrible). Healing energy for all in need, hugs & blessings all around.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna, indeed it is most wonderful to hear such praise from a daughter. Told Al i wrote it on my heart!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna, really neat how the shed was delivered. Amazing you already have stuff moved in!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, thank you pretty lady love the new hair color.
> Pearl, keeping you and DH in my prayers.
> Tami, sending healing energy glad you have appt with chiropractor and Merle fixed garage door. Gentle hugs.
> 
> Started new hat you start by casting on 60 stitches of two Noro yarns held together. On next round k2 of color A, k2 of color B. Got it cast on before sangha. Now if i can find the ring for holding 2 colors on left hand that would be great. Though i can get a pretty good rythym going with pic color A, throw color B, especially as its only two stitches per color.


That is going to be so pretty.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I was wondering if he was going to take off the pants next! :sm16: :sm02: Really wasn't that impressed with any of it.


I've not seen any of his concerts per se, but he takes his shirt off in all of them, and their music videos too.

Axle Rose used to do all his concerts shirtless too I think, there are a couple others also, but none of them bands that I really watch.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Going on 7 1/2 pounds (3.4 kg). She tends to launch herself rather exuberantly!


Thought her weight could account for the damage!!,! :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I've not seen any of his concerts per se, but he takes his shirt off in all of them, and their music videos too.
> 
> Axle Rose used to do all his concerts shirtless too I think, there are a couple others also, but none of them bands that I really watch.


I seem to remember a bare chested Freddie Mercury!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The five o'clock radio news, devoted ten minutes to the situation in Tasman (Nelson region) there are fourteen helicopters working on the fires, it is a twenty kilometre front. Some houses have been lost. And about thirteen cattle, apparently on so-called lifestyle blocks, but no domestic animals lost so far.people are asked to move stock to where there is water, or failing that at least to where there is decent feed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I seem to remember a bare chested Freddie Mercury!!!!


Yes, he was often shirtless too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, he was often shirtless too.


 :sm24: I, discovered him only through Mwyffanwy's recommendation, she used to go into lock down, to listen to the pop music countdown, about forty disks played back to back. Each weekend, Queen was definitely one of her favourites. Also taught me to watch Michael Jackson.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are right - i do that - but there is always the chance i will feel better tomorrow. lol --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Hope she is able to shake it soon Sam but I gotta say "the nut doesn't fall far from the tree." I do recall a certain gentleman that would let things go far to long and end up in the spa......(sorry just couldn't resist)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> you are right - i do that - but there is always the chance i will feel better tomorrow. lol --- sam


Sam, it does cause a lot of concern , we do tend to be aware of whether or not you have been able to keep up with the conversation. 
That aside, how is Heidi today? And Ayden?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! I had the same thought.


 :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:  :sm12:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

machriste said:


> Oh, so sorry, Bonnie. Hope Chiropractor can fix you up. Do you think it's s disc?


No. I pinched something just above my left cheek when I bent over. It's better, and I go back again on Friday for another adjustment.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm25: Hope it comes right quickly, Tami.


Thanks. I should be fine in a few days. I'm sure I needed an adjustment before I did this, just not like this! I have a great chiropractor. He usually leaves it up to me if I go back for a second adjustment. I know it's needed if he says to come back. He doesn't do unnecessary adjustments.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Prayers for feeling better, I've back slip-ups for years They call it degenerative discs.


Thank you. It's not in the spine this time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I, discovered him only through Mwyffanwy's recommendation, she used to go into lock down, to listen to the pop music countdown, about forty disks played back to back. Each weekend, Queen was definitely one of her favourites. Also taught me to watch Michael Jackson.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:


 :sm23: You're a legend in your own time Sam.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> No. I pinched something just above my left cheek when I bent over. It's better, and I go back again on Friday for another adjustment.


OUCH!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i just watched and listened as tom kitten was read aloud. I thought it was cute. what is wrong with Tom Kitten other than he was always in mischief. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> I think Tom Kitten would scare me too!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, thank you pretty lady love the new hair color.
> Pearl, keeping you and DH in my prayers.
> Tami, sending healing energy glad you have appt with chiropractor and Merle fixed garage door. Gentle hugs.
> 
> Started new hat you start by casting on 60 stitches of two Noro yarns held together. On next round k2 of color A, k2 of color B. Got it cast on before sangha. Now if i can find the ring for holding 2 colors on left hand that would be great. Though i can get a pretty good rythym going with pic color A, throw color B, especially as its only two stitches per color.


That's the way Bonnie's mittens are done!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> OUCH!!!!


Yep. Especially when I did it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if i was younger i would have more - i always wanted sleeves. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Lol! Yes, Adam Levine is covered in tattoos(literally), doesn't bother me any, but some are turned off by them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> if i was younger i would have more - i always wanted sleeves. --- sam


Yes, I think if you do it because you like it, and don't put anything on that you'll want to get rid of later, go for it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she at least sounds better which is something. not sure if she can taste her food yet. it was Avery who came home sick - but he was in school today. i do appreciate you ladies looking after me - there are times when i do need a keeper. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Sam, it does cause a lot of concern , we do tend to be aware of whether or not you have been able to keep up with the conversation.
> That aside, how is Heidi today? And Ayden?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm a little too old for that any more - and far too thin - my skin would move all over that place. that is one thing people don't think about when they get a tattoo - what will it look like in xnumber of years. i think everyone's
skin sags a little as they age. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Yes, I think if you do it because you like it, and don't put anything on that you'll want to get rid of later, go for it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm a little too old for that any more - and far too thin - my skin would move all over that place. that is one thing people don't think about when they get a tattoo - what will it look like in xnumber of years. i think everyone's
> skin sags a little as they age. --- sam


And it definitely makes a difference where you place them, arms and legs not so bad, but I've seen some poorly placed tats that when the skin gets stretched due to weight gain, or saggy do to age, are definitely not what was planned, and look really bad. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I'm off to bed, see you all tomorrow.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorlenna, indeed it is most wonderful to hear such praise from a daughter. Told Al i wrote it on my heart!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm a little too old for that any more - and far too thin - my skin would move all over that place. that is one thing people don't think about when they get a tattoo - what will it look like in xnumber of years. i think everyone's
> skin sags a little as they age. --- sam


My friend's sister was a midwife and she said the number of neat little dolphins that women had above their belly buttons that turned into whales with pregnancy!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Mini petunias liking the heat of summer.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

KateB said:


> My friend's sister was a midwife and she said the number of neat little dolphins that women had above their belly buttons that turned into whales with pregnancy!


Ha ha! My father used to tell a story of when he was in the Navy in WW2 he was going to have a ship tattoo done but decided against it.
When he got home he told his mother he had a tattoo of a ship on his chest. She demanded to see it, telling him how stupid he was etc, when she couldn't see it on him she said well where is it then, he answered It sank! She was not amused lol!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thanks. I should be fine in a few days. I'm sure I needed an adjustment before I did this, just not like this! I have a great chiropractor. He usually leaves it up to me if I go back for a second adjustment. I know it's needed if he says to come back. He doesn't do unnecessary adjustments.


 :sm24: I have never felt comfortable about Chiropracty myself- bit of a woos I guess- I have cousin in Glasgow (Scotland) who is an Osteopath- was quite impressed with how he handled my left shoulder- but they all charge around $100 a throw here- not on our Public Health System!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i just watched and listened as tom kitten was read aloud. I thought it was cute. what is wrong with Tom Kitten other than he was always in mischief. --- sam


It was more something to do with a rat(?) and being rolled up in pastry I don't remember the details- the Beatrix Potter Books- will all have gone to Bronwen years ago- all except the 'Fierce Bad Rabbit'. She specifically asked me not to send that one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> she at least sounds better which is something. not sure if she can taste her food yet. it was Avery who came home sick - but he was in school today. i do appreciate you ladies looking after me - there are times when i do need a keeper. --- sam


 :sm24: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: You have become rather an Institution Sam!

Sorry about muddling which boy was sick!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Mini petunias liking the heat of summer.


Looking good, Fran!

I used to grow pots of Petunias in hanging baskets under the carport in my last house- this place is a lot less garden friendly.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, today was only slightly productive. Yesterday afternoon I bent over to pick up a piece of paper off the floor in the kitchen. That was a huge mistake. Stabbing pain in left low back. Couldn't stand up. I was next to the counter so held on to that until I could hobble to a chair. Sat a few minutes then got myself back up, grabbed an ice pack and sat in my recliner. Next trip for a new ice pack I got my cane. At bed time I put Biofreeze on it and had a decent night's sleep. I made DH go get chicken for supper. No way I could cook. Managed a shower this morning and got in to see my chiropractor. Much better but can't stand for long. Alternate ice and heat. I stopped and got McDonald's for lunch and stopped at the gas station next door to fill the gas tank. Thawed scallops and shrimp for supper. Cooked in butter and DH did tater tots in the airfryer along with left over breaded mushrooms from our dinner out Sunday. Now it's back in my chair with my ice. Tomorrow I have a haircut at 11. DH fixed the garage door tonight. Yay!!!! Today has been better than yesterday, and expect tomorrow to be better than today. I got half of a baby afghan finished yesterday. Haven't touched I today. Watched Convoy this afternoon. I need Police Academy all on one disc so I can do a marathon without getting up to change the disc!


Sorry to hear thst you were in so much pain Tami , hope you sre getting a good nights sleep and when you wake up its a much better dsy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I do not currently have curtains for that reason--she has already broken some of the slats on the blinds, too. :sm16:


Lol , one of my neighbours has 2 boxer dogs that like to watch the world go by , all you could see was their 2 heads sticking through the broken slats , new blinds same thing , I think they bought at least 3 new blinds before they gave up on the idea of blinds


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, it's god to hear news if Betty & that she's just too busy to visit us.
> 
> Sorleena, it's amazing how they can move buildings around now. Good it's in place so you can get things moved where you want them.
> 
> I finished my book this evening, In for the Kill by John Lutz. A really twisted murder mystery. It really makes you wonder how some people's minds work that they can write such stuff


I think that too, I know Stephen King has made millions but no way could I have his mind , I have enough nightmares as it is ????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, today was only slightly productive. Yesterday afternoon I bent over to pick up a piece of paper off the floor in the kitchen. That was a huge mistake. Stabbing pain in left low back. Couldn't stand up. I was next to the counter so held on to that until I could hobble to a chair. Sat a few minutes then got myself back up, grabbed an ice pack and sat in my recliner. Next trip for a new ice pack I got my cane. At bed time I put Biofreeze on it and had a decent night's sleep. I made DH go get chicken for supper. No way I could cook. Managed a shower this morning and got in to see my chiropractor. Much better but can't stand for long. Alternate ice and heat. I stopped and got McDonald's for lunch and stopped at the gas station next door to fill the gas tank. Thawed scallops and shrimp for supper. Cooked in butter and DH did tater tots in the airfryer along with left over breaded mushrooms from our dinner out Sunday. Now it's back in my chair with my ice. Tomorrow I have a haircut at 11. DH fixed the garage door tonight. Yay!!!! Today has been better than yesterday, and expect tomorrow to be better than today. I got half of a baby afghan finished yesterday. Haven't touched I today. Watched Convoy this afternoon. I need Police Academy all on one disc so I can do a marathon without getting up to change the disc!


Hope you're feeling better soon Tami.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! I had the same thought.


So did I!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope Jackie is having a good birthday. Last time we heard from her, life wasn't treating her well.
> 
> GS stayed home from school today, said he was feeling sick to his stomach. He's been on the couch sipping ginger ale & watching TV.
> GD had coughed a lot night before last but was fine last night so she's gone to school.


The alcohol in the Ginger ale isn't helping you know :sm02: 
Couldn't resist. Took Mum to the hairdresser today and the hairdresser told us the story of her Grandmother who said the Ginger Ale made her feel funny it must be the alcohol in the Ginger Ale. But it doesn't have alcohol. Yes it does it is ale so it must.

I'm down at the place Mum is renting for a couple of months. I'm just here for a couple of days. Dramas for Maryanne while I am here. Her fridge/freezer have packed up. First freezer now the fridge. Told her to ring Vicky and see if one of them can pick her and the fridge stuff up and take her to my place. 
Mum's arthritis in her neck is really playing up. SO much so that she went to the local emergency department yesterday as she couldn't get into the doctor. They did check her out for heart issues. Feeling better today though still not her normal. I've told her it is time she went to see a Rheumatologist so hopefully she will listen to me.

Edit. Vicky is going round to pick Maryanne up and take her to my place.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> Ha ha! My father used to tell a story of when he was in the Navy in WW2 he was going to have a ship tattoo done but decided against it.
> When he got home he told his mother he had a tattoo of a ship on his chest. She demanded to see it, telling him how stupid he was etc, when she couldn't see it on him she said well where is it then, he answered It sank! She was not amused lol!


Ha! ha! Very witty


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Thank you for that! That was a splendid video and a very nice write up of your uncle. He sounds like an eccentric but dear man. Love to learn about other places and people.


Thats a great description of him! Read your description to Mum and she agreed. We all have a soft spot in our hearts for him.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm having a hard time feeling sorry for you, ????????it's -40 here this morning & I don't know what if you add wind chill, brrr.
> My crazy friend texted me, she had cabin fever so walked a mile over to her daughters. I told her she was nuts!


 :sm06: Gee wizz that's cold and I agree she is nuts...LOL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Here's the picture, just checked my email.


Looks yummy. I do love Lemon Meringue Pie.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well they got the weather right... it is raining! Woo hoo, nice steady rain for the last hour or so. Lots of thunder earlier also, we missed out on the worst of the storm but that's ok. It is 93% humidity just now at 9.30pm and still 20c... oh well another muggy night. LOL. 

I might even be able to see a tinge of green in the yard tomorrow after this rain... haha


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Tuesday I got E to help me water the 2 bonsai. She was very careful to get all the leaves wet, didn't mind about the potting mix. Logical, water the Bonsai so she did. This bit isn't wet she would say and pour the water on the branches that leant over the pot.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well folks it is 69F right now at 11:40ish a.m. Of course, first thing this morning I put on a sweater which means I'm about to go change to a teeshirt. Took DH to the endodontist and they began treatment (cleaned out infection), packed tooth area with antibiotics, put a temporary filling in and sent him home with 2 prescriptions (one for pain, one antibiotic). He will go back in 2 weeks to have the root canal finished. Afterwards dropped him home and went late to knitting group.
> 
> Kathy, so sorry you had van trouble but good the mechanic will let you make payments. Hope you had a chance to see some of Savannah, GA; beautiful place.
> 
> Machriste, the sororiety house celebrations on Monday's sound wonderful.


DH has my sympathies re root canal....ugh gives me the heebie jeebies just thinking about it. LOL. Wow a tshirt in the middle of Winter sounds good.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> he had been waiting for the glue to dry. --- sam


Well that makes sense waiting until he knew the glue was working.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Hate to sound smug but we seem to have got over our cold snap. Up to a balmy 10c yesterday and the same tomorrow. The snowdrops are out in my garden and daffodils out along the road. I'm not kidding myself that winter is over though, I know we could well have another cold spell before winter is really gone.


Goodness I think the flowers are confused...LOL.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> The lace work is beautiful, Margaret!


Wasn't mine- I just talked about one I started over 40 years ago that I might aim to finish later this year (well turn into from a UFO to a WIP later this year).


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> OMG, OMG, OMG I am so happy i could cry. Texted my DD who had a hard weekend as hummingbird died and they took baby and unhatched egg to rescue and she was diagnosed with osteoporosis. She said she was feeling better today, how was I feeling? I said i rubbed CBD cream in before coffee but was going to gym later to do circuitx2 and use jacuzzi and sauna. She said I was a wonderful roll model. Last night texted her about weight bearing exercises and checking with her pharmacist about meds she took which might cause osteoporosis. She thought she might start water exercise. Told her i do that when too painful for weight bearing but didnt really help bones. This morning remembered i take 5000iu vitD3/day to help absorb calcium.


Aww you ARE a wonderful role model.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got off the phone with Marianne. They have arranged for a nurse to come in once a week and a physical therapist to come in once a week. She has ordered a special belt that won't slip up her mom's body to put on her mom to assist with lifting and moving her so there is going to be some help. Mom is eating better now and on new meds to help; has to avoid acidic foods (like tomatoes) because of the healing ulcers. Marianne sounded a little more rested already. She said C has also been helping her more since her mom's condition had worsened so that is good; C just is afraid to be alone with mom in case something happens. C has always been supportive.
> 
> Going to bed early as DH has to be at endodontics clinic at 8. Hugs for all. TTYL


Good that C is helping a bit. Can't blame her for feeling concerned about something going wrong while she is alone with her.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> News Flash- a 'State of Emergency' has just been declared in the Nelson Region (an hour ago, when I double checked- it's now 10 a.m., here, Wednesday- 6th February- Waitangi Day Holiday),
> (Quote)
> * A massive forest fire has taken hold near tinder-dry Nelson.
> 
> ...


Oh dear, hope they can get the fires contained soon.

Such extreme events everywhere just now. The floods in North Queensland are devastating as are the fires in Tasmania etc also. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> thought you would enjoy this message i got from Betty today. --- sam
> 
> "I miss everyone but I am so busy now. I joined a quilt ministry and have three knitting groups I try to be faithful too. I prayed for God to give me some sort of income to pay for my hobby supplies and for over two years now I have stayed busy crocheting names. Just got to go to fiberfest in Oxford, MS. I went with two ladies from my knitting group. We had a ball. They even sprayed my hair purple for the festival. I took a class on TAAT toe up socks. Love it. Never dreamed I would. I love you to the moon and back, Betty "


Thanks for passing that on Sam. I miss hearing about Betty, glad she is able to be busy with her crafts.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Up to page 56 and I need to get some sleep. Nighty night.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> dare you swim in the waters off Kangaroo Island? --- sam


There are some great beaches- so yes I have swam off some of them.
A few photos from my last trip there in April 2013. We all went over there for David and mine wedding 30th wedding anniversary. I knew nothing about it until we were in the line for the ferry! Thought we were having a fairly uninspiring weekend together running round looking at David's family history. We had our honeymoon over there hence the going back for our 30th.

Well no photos as while they are in Photos they aren't coming up when I click on Choose File. The earleist coming up was just before E was born thus in 2015.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> And then there were two :sm01: Thanks for all your compliments on the socks! I love to make and wear them. My drawer is getting full but I just can't resist making them.
> 
> Glad Marianne and mom are home and hope things stabilize.
> 
> ...


THAt second one didn't take long. Look good indeed. You aren't the only one here who can't stop making socks. :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I finished Gypsy Creams Miss Tilly Tidy at the end of January and gave her to E on Tuesday. She played with her a lot in different ways. I left the pockets empty and E filled them with small replicas of various items available in the supermarkets. One of our supermarket chains were giving them away with about 6 months ago for every $30 spent at one time. I have crocheted this jungle which E calls a Christmas Tree (finished 2013 for E's first Christmas! Just that it was her 3rd one coming up). As soon as she looked at Miss Tilly Tidy she grabbed the jungle and got Miss Tilly to decorate the Christmas Tree. Funny thing is I knitted it in green, red and white as I had hoped to get it done for Christmas. It is interesting watching how her play has changed in the last month or so. Rather than playing things she sees us doing she is now making up her own things.

She told me yesterday 'I don't like dogs. I like cats though. Especially pink ones' This last said with a little grin. Then she informed that they had 3 pink cats dancing at her house when Baby Gordon was born! She is definitely developing an imagination. Sometimes it is hard to work out where facts and imagination seperate. With the cats it was easy!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-587675-1.html#13437869
> 
> For those who like doing charted knitting. Grace Ennis has great patterns.


Some nice ones there. Including one for Kaye Jos David. Fishin' Socks.
Saved them to try some sometime.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I've just finished page 51 and it is time I headed off to bed. Mind you it is only 11pm. Last night after E all day and then driving 1 1/2 to Mum I was exhausted and in bed and asleep by 9.30!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> i'm a little too old for that any more - and far too thin - my skin would move all over that place. that is one thing people don't think about when they get a tattoo - what will it look like in xnumber of years. i think everyone's
> skin sags a little as they age. --- sam


You're right Sam. I have a vision of all these 80+yr old wrinklies in a few years time walking around covered in saggy tattoos! :sm06: :sm03: :sm12: :sm16:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> My friend's sister was a midwife and she said the number of neat little dolphins that women had above their belly buttons that turned into whales with pregnancy!


At a lunch I went to just before Christmas with several medical people, somehow the conversation got around to tattoos. Any surgeon can tell a few hair curling tattoo stories! :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Mini petunias liking the heat of summer.


Lovely. I can't wait to have flowers growing in pots like that again.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Up to page 56 and I need to get some sleep. Nighty night.


Sleep tight!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Morning.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

darowil said:


> I finished Gypsy Creams Miss Tilly Tidy at the end of January and gave her to E on Tuesday. She played with her a lot in different ways. I left the pockets empty and E filled them with small replicas of various items available in the supermarkets. One of our supermarket chains were giving them away with about 6 months ago for every $30 spent at one time. I have crocheted this jungle which E calls a Christmas Tree (finished 2013 for E's first Christmas! Just that it was her 3rd one coming up). As soon as she looked at Miss Tilly Tidy she grabbed the jungle and got Miss Tilly to decorate the Christmas Tree. Funny thing is I knitted it in green, red and white as I had hoped to get it done for Christmas. It is interesting watching how her play has changed in the last month or so. Rather than playing things she sees us doing she is now making up her own things.
> 
> She told me yesterday 'I don't like dogs. I like cats though. Especially pink ones' This last said with a little grin. Then she informed that they had 3 pink cats dancing at her house when Baby Gordon was born! She is definitely developing an imagination. Sometimes it is hard to work out where facts and imagination seperate. With the cats it was easy!


Both are adorable.
Children are so funny at times especially when their imagination seems to go wild I think E will be very creative when she is older.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, hope they can get the fires contained soon.
> 
> Such extreme events everywhere just now. The floods in North Queensland are devastating as are the fires in Tasmania etc also. :sm19:


I emailed family earlier and they are all safe thank goodness.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I emailed family earlier and they are all safe thank goodness.


Very good to hear.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

It’s freezing rain in Toronto at the moment. I’m not planning on going anywhere today it seems it’s freezing rain all around the southern part of Ontario and they are advising people to stay at home if possible. 
It seems the schools and school bus services have been cancelled as well.

I’ve already been talking to Alan and he’s asked me not to go anywhere as well, lol!
Even received a text message from Janets husband advising me to stay at home. I’m beginning to feel as if I’ve become an old lady and I’m not capable of making my own decisions, I do realize they are only thinking the best for me but it is funny as I’m so independent in many ways.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Mini petunias liking the heat of summer.


Lovely - A breath of fresh air. We're having freezing rain this morning. Yuck.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I have never felt comfortable about Chiropracty myself- bit of a woos I guess- I have cousin in Glasgow (Scotland) who is an Osteopath- was quite impressed with how he handled my left shoulder- but they all charge around $100 a throw here- not on our Public Health System!


That is expensive. Mine only charged $45 per visit.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think that too, I know Stephen King has made millions but no way could I have his mind , I have enough nightmares as it is ????


I'm not a fan of Stephen King. Like you, I don't need nightmares.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> It's freezing rain in Toronto at the moment. I'm not planning on going anywhere today it seems it's freezing rain all around the southern part of Ontario and they are advising people to stay at home if possible.
> It seems the schools and school bus services have been cancelled as well.
> 
> I've already been talking to Alan and he's asked me not to go anywhere as well, lol!
> Even received a text message from Janets husband advising me to stay at home. I'm beginning to feel as if I've become an old lady and I'm not capable of making my own decisions, I do realize they are only thinking the best for me but it is funny as I'm so independent in many ways.


Yes so independent that you fell off a Ladder! They just don't want you hurting yourself again.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> The alcohol in the Ginger ale isn't helping you know :sm02:
> Couldn't resist. Took Mum to the hairdresser today and the hairdresser told us the story of her Grandmother who said the Ginger Ale made her feel funny it must be the alcohol in the Ginger Ale. But it doesn't have alcohol. Yes it does it is ale so it must.
> 
> I'm down at the place Mum is renting for a couple of months. I'm just here for a couple of days. Dramas for Maryanne while I am here. Her fridge/freezer have packed up. First freezer now the fridge. Told her to ring Vicky and see if one of them can pick her and the fridge stuff up and take her to my place.
> ...


Poor Maryanne. I hope nothing else packs it in. Sorry about your Mum. I hope she will listen to youl


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Nice pair to wear. 1st & 2nd even match, good work on the wheel and the sticks.....Are they 100% wool or did you spin in something else for longer wear?


Thank you! These are 100% Suffolk. Supposed to be a good, hard-wearing wool with no need to blend in anything else. I had 12 oz. of it here so decided it was a good reason to try it. If they wear well, I can spin up more and maybe even over-dye it. I have friends that love playing with dyes and mordants so I may let them have at it but I do so love the natural colors so I may just end up with 3 pair of socks lol.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> I finished Gypsy Creams Miss Tilly Tidy at the end of January and gave her to E on Tuesday. She played with her a lot in different ways. I left the pockets empty and E filled them with small replicas of various items available in the supermarkets. One of our supermarket chains were giving them away with about 6 months ago for every $30 spent at one time. I have crocheted this jungle which E calls a Christmas Tree (finished 2013 for E's first Christmas! Just that it was her 3rd one coming up). As soon as she looked at Miss Tilly Tidy she grabbed the jungle and got Miss Tilly to decorate the Christmas Tree. Funny thing is I knitted it in green, red and white as I had hoped to get it done for Christmas. It is interesting watching how her play has changed in the last month or so. Rather than playing things she sees us doing she is now making up her own things.
> 
> She told me yesterday 'I don't like dogs. I like cats though. Especially pink ones' This last said with a little grin. Then she informed that they had 3 pink cats dancing at her house when Baby Gordon was born! She is definitely developing an imagination. Sometimes it is hard to work out where facts and imagination seperate. With the cats it was easy!


She's so cute. No wonder E loves her.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

martina said:


> Yes so independent that you fell off a Ladder! They just don't want you hurting yourself again.


Oops, how quickly I forgot, lol!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> I emailed family earlier and they are all safe thank goodness.


Good news.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

budasha said:


> That is expensive. Mine only charged $45 per visit.


It is interesting the differences. I pay $5.48/visit; our Medicare pays the rest. I am allowed 26 visits per year. I only go once every 8 weeks, so all should be covered. I think mine charges $70/visit.

My apologies to Tami and Margaret; I'm blaming it on snow fog. We are expecting more today and tonight. Lately it has seemed to come the nights before my early swimming days???? My body is not liking it!!! After this last freezing rain, ice and then snow, our ERs are reporting hundreds of related fractures. I am getting cabin fever.

Re the alcohol in ginger ale, my grandmother and her neighbor would sit on her porch swing and exclaim about how their Hires root beer made them silly. I think it was the carbonation. They never seemed to have hangovers.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Never to old to get more Sam! I love having mine and would love to continue my half sleeve into a full sleeve. Being able to justify the cost is all that is holding me back.


thewren said:


> if i was younger i would have more - i always wanted sleeves. --- sam


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Love to see all the knitting and crochet work...great job!!!

I shoveled 3 times yesterday to keep ahead of the snow, so DH wouldn't have to do it when he got home. He had a loooooong commute home...nearly 3 hours! Needless to say, he was not happy and had some choice words for how some people drive. Of course, he's a perfect driver LOL! He was pleased he didn't have to contend with clearing the driveway and I had a big pan of tater tot hotdish waiting for him. There were a couple of areas on the driveway where I almost fell, due to the freezing rain we had on Sunday. I found a recipe that is not supposed to do harm to the driveway surface so I tried it...1 gallon warm/hot water, 12 drops dish soap, 1/2 cup rubbing alcohol. You could cut this in half, if you only have a small area, I'm sure. It was very treacherous by the steps coming into the house. This solution roughed up the ice enough that I didn't have to worry. Supposed to make it easy to get under and scrape away the ice. I didn't get to the scraping part. Suppose that will come later tonight/tomorrow when round #2 of the snow comes through. It looks to me like we got 5-6 inches with at least that much more to come tonight into tomorrow but tomorrow there will be wind with it...ugh...that means drifting. I told DH to think about taking an extra set of clothes with him tomorrow. There are plenty of hotels around where he works and I'd rather have him stay over and be close to work rather than have bad commutes each way on Thursday. We will see. My last trip of shoveling and my last scoop of snow, I almost slipped and banged my right wrist on the side mirror of an old vehicle we have sitting in the driveway (trying to decide if it should be sold for parts or what). I felt something in my lower left back and my right wrist...both are sore today...dang it! Supposed to meet the knitting girls in about 1 1/2 hours. Probably won't do much stitching (still working on that red and white afghan) but having a cuppa and visiting is always great fun too. 

Hope the fire gets under control, Julie. Such a helpless feeling to just watch it burn. I followed the tv coverage of the recent fires in California; it is all just so devastating...everything gone. I guess I'll take the snow over fire any day.

Everyone be safe today. See ya later :sm01:


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Darowil's story reminded me of my own maternal grandmother, Bullock. She did NOT like my mother's 2nd husband, my step-father (almost no one did except his drinking buddies). We went to grandma's for 4th of July and he brought root beer. Being a good Christian woman, she said she would not allow anything with alcohol in the house and he should be ashamed giving it to children (me, DB and Sis). Needles to say, it caused a row and everyone left except me. I had been raised until age 8 by grandma and grandpa and I loved them fiercely, so I stayed and drank Postum! (No caffine allowed either.)She and grandpa were Christian Scientists.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

thewren said:


> i just watched and listened as tom kitten was read aloud. I thought it was cute. what is wrong with Tom Kitten other than he was always in mischief. --- sam


My kids freaked out when the rats got hold of him and were trying to tie him up into a bit of dough!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Fan said:


> Mini petunias liking the heat of summer.


So pretty! A nice reminder of summer! It's frigid here. 15* brrrr...even colder tonight...down to 11* should kill a few bugs....... hopefully won't damage the fruit buds. We've had some warming weathern not sure if anything started swelling yet.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Fan said:


> Ha ha! My father used to tell a story of when he was in the Navy in WW2 he was going to have a ship tattoo done but decided against it.
> When he got home he told his mother he had a tattoo of a ship on his chest. She demanded to see it, telling him how stupid he was etc, when she couldn't see it on him she said well where is it then, he answered It sank! She was not amused lol!


Ha!thats a great story!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

gottastch said:


> Love to see all the knitting and crochet work...great job!!!
> 
> I shoveled 3 times yesterday to keep ahead of the snow, so DH wouldn't have to do it when he got home. He had a loooooong commute home...nearly 3 hours! Needless to say, he was not happy and had some choice words for how some people drive. Of course, he's a perfect driver LOL! He was pleased he didn't have to contend with clearing the driveway and I had a big pan of tater tot hotdish waiting for him. There were a couple of areas on the driveway where I almost fell, due to the freezing rain we had on Sunday. I found a recipe that is not supposed to do harm to the driveway surface so I tried it...1 gallon warm/hot water, 12 drops dish soap, 1/2 cup rubbing alcohol. You could cut this in half, if you only have a small area, I'm sure. It was very treacherous by the steps coming into the house. This solution roughed up the ice enough that I didn't have to worry. Supposed to make it easy to get under and scrape away the ice. I didn't get to the scraping part. Suppose that will come later tonight/tomorrow when round #2 of the snow comes through. It looks to me like we got 5-6 inches with at least that much more to come tonight into tomorrow but tomorrow there will be wind with it...ugh...that means drifting. I told DH to think about taking an extra set of clothes with him tomorrow. There are plenty of hotels around where he works and I'd rather have him stay over and be close to work rather than have bad commutes each way on Thursday. We will see. My last trip of shoveling and my last scoop of snow, I almost slipped and banged my right wrist on the side mirror of an old vehicle we have sitting in the driveway (trying to decide if it should be sold for parts or what). I felt something in my lower left back and my right wrist...both are sore today...dang it! Supposed to meet the knitting girls in about 1 1/2 hours. Probably won't do much stitching (still working on that red and white afghan) but having a cuppa and visiting is always great fun too.
> 
> ...


I remember seeing that recipe a few years back and tried it also on my front steps which are an outdoor porcelain tile, it worked.
I must check to see if my daughter has any rubbing alcohol, doubt it but would be great if she does as we are having freezing rain, ugh!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> The alcohol in the Ginger ale isn't helping you know :sm02:
> Couldn't resist. Took Mum to the hairdresser today and the hairdresser told us the story of her Grandmother who said the Ginger Ale made her feel funny it must be the alcohol in the Ginger Ale. But it doesn't have alcohol. Yes it does it is ale so it must.
> 
> I'm down at the place Mum is renting for a couple of months. I'm just here for a couple of days. Dramas for Maryanne while I am here. Her fridge/freezer have packed up. First freezer now the fridge. Told her to ring Vicky and see if one of them can pick her and the fridge stuff up and take her to my place.
> ...


No good to have fridge and freezer go out anytime, but especially in the heat of summer. Can ithey be fixed or will it mean new ones? Hope your mom feels better soon and that she goes to the rheumatologist.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> I finished Gypsy Creams Miss Tilly Tidy at the end of January and gave her to E on Tuesday. She played with her a lot in different ways. I left the pockets empty and E filled them with small replicas of various items available in the supermarkets. One of our supermarket chains were giving them away with about 6 months ago for every $30 spent at one time. I have crocheted this jungle which E calls a Christmas Tree (finished 2013 for E's first Christmas! Just that it was her 3rd one coming up). As soon as she looked at Miss Tilly Tidy she grabbed the jungle and got Miss Tilly to decorate the Christmas Tree. Funny thing is I knitted it in green, red and white as I had hoped to get it done for Christmas. It is interesting watching how her play has changed in the last month or so. Rather than playing things she sees us doing she is now making up her own things.
> 
> She told me yesterday 'I don't like dogs. I like cats though. Especially pink ones' This last said with a little grin. Then she informed that they had 3 pink cats dancing at her house when Baby Gordon was born! She is definitely developing an imagination. Sometimes it is hard to work out where facts and imagination seperate. With the cats it was easy!


Cute menagerie.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

angelam said:


> You're right Sam. I have a vision of all these 80+yr old wrinklies in a few years time walking around covered in saggy tattoos! :sm06: :sm03: :sm12: :sm16:


???? that conjures up horrid mind pictures! Sure hope they wear lots of covering! ????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Morning.


Morning to you too!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> It's freezing rain in Toronto at the moment. I'm not planning on going anywhere today it seems it's freezing rain all around the southern part of Ontario and they are advising people to stay at home if possible.
> It seems the schools and school bus services have been cancelled as well.
> 
> I've already been talking to Alan and he's asked me not to go anywhere as well, lol!
> Even received a text message from Janets husband advising me to stay at home. I'm beginning to feel as if I've become an old lady and I'm not capable of making my own decisions, I do realize they are only thinking the best for me but it is funny as I'm so independent in many ways.


That's what they're concerned about! Your independent streak! Remember that ladder?? ???? stay safe Lynette and don't do anything I wouldn't!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

martina said:


> Yes so independent that you fell off a Ladder! They just don't want you hurting yourself again.


Ha great minds think alike! We all know our Lynette!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Oops, how quickly I forgot, lol!


Yep, don't we all? That's why we're here!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

machriste said:


> It is interesting the differences. I pay $5.48/visit; our Medicare pays the rest. I am allowed 26 visits per year. I only go once every 8 weeks, so all should be covered. I think mine charges $70/visit.
> 
> My apologies to Tami and Margaret; I'm blaming it on snow fog. We are expecting more today and tonight. Lately it has seemed to come the nights before my early swimming days???? My body is not liking it!!! After this last freezing rain, ice and then snow, our ERs are reporting hundreds of related fractures. I am getting cabin fever.
> 
> Re the alcohol in ginger ale, my grandmother and her neighbor would sit on her porch swing and exclaim about how their Hires root beer made them silly. I think it was the carbonation. They never seemed to have hangovers.


My Medicare pays mine completely once I reach the deductible. So mine also is not much, maybe $4 or 5 per visit. I do find going helps my shoulders and neck. I carry all my stress in my shoulders. When I was 8 I was in a rollover accident with my parents. Apparently did some damage to my neck although of course didn't realize that then.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Love to see all the knitting and crochet work...great job!!!
> 
> I shoveled 3 times yesterday to keep ahead of the snow, so DH wouldn't have to do it when he got home. He had a loooooong commute home...nearly 3 hours! Needless to say, he was not happy and had some choice words for how some people drive. Of course, he's a perfect driver LOL! He was pleased he didn't have to contend with clearing the driveway and I had a big pan of tater tot hotdish waiting for him. There were a couple of areas on the driveway where I almost fell, due to the freezing rain we had on Sunday. I found a recipe that is not supposed to do harm to the driveway surface so I tried it...1 gallon warm/hot water, 12 drops dish soap, 1/2 cup rubbing alcohol. You could cut this in half, if you only have a small area, I'm sure. It was very treacherous by the steps coming into the house. This solution roughed up the ice enough that I didn't have to worry. Supposed to make it easy to get under and scrape away the ice. I didn't get to the scraping part. Suppose that will come later tonight/tomorrow when round #2 of the snow comes through. It looks to me like we got 5-6 inches with at least that much more to come tonight into tomorrow but tomorrow there will be wind with it...ugh...that means drifting. I told DH to think about taking an extra set of clothes with him tomorrow. There are plenty of hotels around where he works and I'd rather have him stay over and be close to work rather than have bad commutes each way on Thursday. We will see. My last trip of shoveling and my last scoop of snow, I almost slipped and banged my right wrist on the side mirror of an old vehicle we have sitting in the driveway (trying to decide if it should be sold for parts or what). I felt something in my lower left back and my right wrist...both are sore today...dang it! Supposed to meet the knitting girls in about 1 1/2 hours. Probably won't do much stitching (still working on that red and white afghan) but having a cuppa and visiting is always great fun too.
> 
> ...


That's a lot of work! Hopefully your wrist won't be too much of a bother. That recipe sounds interesting. I agree having him stay overnight in a motel is better than a 3 hour commute! Yikes! Are you really going out to the knitting group? Sounds treacherous out there. Stay safe.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

MindyT said:


> Darowil's story reminded me of my own maternal grandmother, Bullock. She did NOT like my mother's 2nd husband, my step-father (almost no one did except his drinking buddies). We went to grandma's for 4th of July and he brought root beer. Being a good Christian woman, she said she would not allow anything with alcohol in the house and he should be ashamed giving it to children (me, DB and Sis). Needles to say, it caused a row and everyone left except me. I had been raised until age 8 by grandma and grandpa and I loved them fiercely, so I stayed and drank Postum! (No caffine allowed either.)She and grandpa were Christian Scientists.


Funny story! Postum is so nasty! Blech! ????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Wow a whole page of me! Time to quit....stay warm or cool depending on your location.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Yes, he's definitely warped????some of his books I enjoyed but others are just too weird.
The Shining was really good.


Swedenme said:


> I think that too, I know Stephen King has made millions but no way could I have his mind , I have enough nightmares as it is ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Love to see all the knitting and crochet work...great job!!!
> 
> I shoveled 3 times yesterday to keep ahead of the snow, so DH wouldn't have to do it when he got home. He had a loooooong commute home...nearly 3 hours! Needless to say, he was not happy and had some choice words for how some people drive. Of course, he's a perfect driver LOL! He was pleased he didn't have to contend with clearing the driveway and I had a big pan of tater tot hotdish waiting for him. There were a couple of areas on the driveway where I almost fell, due to the freezing rain we had on Sunday. I found a recipe that is not supposed to do harm to the driveway surface so I tried it...1 gallon warm/hot water, 12 drops dish soap, 1/2 cup rubbing alcohol. You could cut this in half, if you only have a small area, I'm sure. It was very treacherous by the steps coming into the house. This solution roughed up the ice enough that I didn't have to worry. Supposed to make it easy to get under and scrape away the ice. I didn't get to the scraping part. Suppose that will come later tonight/tomorrow when round #2 of the snow comes through. It looks to me like we got 5-6 inches with at least that much more to come tonight into tomorrow but tomorrow there will be wind with it...ugh...that means drifting. I told DH to think about taking an extra set of clothes with him tomorrow. There are plenty of hotels around where he works and I'd rather have him stay over and be close to work rather than have bad commutes each way on Thursday. We will see. My last trip of shoveling and my last scoop of snow, I almost slipped and banged my right wrist on the side mirror of an old vehicle we have sitting in the driveway (trying to decide if it should be sold for parts or what). I felt something in my lower left back and my right wrist...both are sore today...dang it! Supposed to meet the knitting girls in about 1 1/2 hours. Probably won't do much stitching (still working on that red and white afghan) but having a cuppa and visiting is always great fun too.
> 
> ...


I hope your wrist & back aren't too sore today. Hopefully you won't get as much snow as predicted.

Does your DH drive a long way to work? Or the roads were just beyond bad? I can't imagine a 3 hr commute.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> So pretty! A nice reminder of summer! It's frigid here. 15* brrrr...even colder tonight...down to 11* should kill a few bugs....... hopefully won't damage the fruit buds. We've had some warming weathern not sure if anything started swelling yet.


It's -40 here again this morning, it's been this cold for 3 days now. I almost hope it stays for another 4, I've heard that if it stays -40 for a week it will kill the bugs that are destroying the Northern Forest, I think it's called the Mountain Pine Beetle. It would be nice to stop them. It should also fix the grasshoppers ????
We have a really good cover of snow so I don't think this should hurt anything????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I finished Gypsy Creams Miss Tilly Tidy at the end of January and gave her to E on Tuesday. She played with her a lot in different ways. I left the pockets empty and E filled them with small replicas of various items available in the supermarkets. One of our supermarket chains were giving them away with about 6 months ago for every $30 spent at one time. I have crocheted this jungle which E calls a Christmas Tree (finished 2013 for E's first Christmas! Just that it was her 3rd one coming up). As soon as she looked at Miss Tilly Tidy she grabbed the jungle and got Miss Tilly to decorate the Christmas Tree. Funny thing is I knitted it in green, red and white as I had hoped to get it done for Christmas. It is interesting watching how her play has changed in the last month or so. Rather than playing things she sees us doing she is now making up her own things.
> 
> She told me yesterday 'I don't like dogs. I like cats though. Especially pink ones' This last said with a little grin. Then she informed that they had 3 pink cats dancing at her house when Baby Gordon was born! She is definitely developing an imagination. Sometimes it is hard to work out where facts and imagination seperate. With the cats it was easy!


They are beautiful Margaret , I was looking at the Miss Tilly Tidy pattern I know Im getting some money for my birthday so Ive been writing a list of what I would like , next it will be a list of what I really need ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan, lovely flowers
Margaret, great knitting. Gypseycream has great patterns. I need to get my printer fixed & buy her new one. It's so cute & should use up some small bits of yarn.

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/my-first-cuddly

Lynette, we all know you're independent but your friends just want to keep you safe. Ice is terrible


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> I emailed family earlier and they are all safe thank goodness.


That's good to hear Lynette


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, lovely flowers
> Margaret, great knitting. Gypseycream has great patterns. I need to get my printer fixed & buy her new one. It's so cute & should use up some small bits of yarn.
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/my-first-cuddly
> ...


Another lovely pattern , I do love her patterns they are so cute especially the pocket poppets , just dont think patterns to buy will be on my final list


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. It's not in the spine this time.


Hope you are feeling better today.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I have never felt comfortable about Chiropracty myself- bit of a woos I guess- I have cousin in Glasgow (Scotland) who is an Osteopath- was quite impressed with how he handled my left shoulder- but they all charge around $100 a throw here- not on our Public Health System!


They are all different in the way they do things. Some good, some bad. I have a very good one. Mine is about the same price, maybe a little less. After I meet my deductible for the year it only costs me a $20 co-pay.

Oh, and I've had one that wasn't good.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear thst you were in so much pain Tami , hope you sre getting a good nights sleep and when you wake up its a much better dsy


Much better thanks! I am only using my cane as a precaution. And I'm out and about. I'm waiting my turn for my haircut. She's always behind a little, but I was a few minutes early, too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> Hope you're feeling better soon Tami.


I am, thanks


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> The alcohol in the Ginger ale isn't helping you know :sm02:
> Couldn't resist. Took Mum to the hairdresser today and the hairdresser told us the story of her Grandmother who said the Ginger Ale made her feel funny it must be the alcohol in the Ginger Ale. But it doesn't have alcohol. Yes it does it is ale so it must.
> 
> I'm down at the place Mum is renting for a couple of months. I'm just here for a couple of days. Dramas for Maryanne while I am here. Her fridge/freezer have packed up. First freezer now the fridge. Told her to ring Vicky and see if one of them can pick her and the fridge stuff up and take her to my place.
> ...


 :sm09:

Sorry to hear about your mom in so much pain, good not her heart. Sorry about Maryanne's fridge and freezer.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think that too, I know Stephen King has made millions but no way could I have his mind , I have enough nightmares as it is ????


I love Stephen King, especially his earlier works. I haven't read as much of his lately. I think it would have been wonderful to have him as an English teacher! I agree about his mind! How can he come up with this much bizarre stuff! I had a few of his 1st edition books, and the ex took them when he left. Never got them back even after he died. I think his wife didn't understand the value they could be.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I finished Gypsy Creams Miss Tilly Tidy at the end of January and gave her to E on Tuesday. She played with her a lot in different ways. I left the pockets empty and E filled them with small replicas of various items available in the supermarkets. One of our supermarket chains were giving them away with about 6 months ago for every $30 spent at one time. I have crocheted this jungle which E calls a Christmas Tree (finished 2013 for E's first Christmas! Just that it was her 3rd one coming up). As soon as she looked at Miss Tilly Tidy she grabbed the jungle and got Miss Tilly to decorate the Christmas Tree. Funny thing is I knitted it in green, red and white as I had hoped to get it done for Christmas. It is interesting watching how her play has changed in the last month or so. Rather than playing things she sees us doing she is now making up her own things.
> 
> She told me yesterday 'I don't like dogs. I like cats though. Especially pink ones' This last said with a little grin. Then she informed that they had 3 pink cats dancing at her house when Baby Gordon was born! She is definitely developing an imagination. Sometimes it is hard to work out where facts and imagination seperate. With the cats it was easy!


Cute! Iove hearing about E and G.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> It's freezing rain in Toronto at the moment. I'm not planning on going anywhere today it seems it's freezing rain all around the southern part of Ontario and they are advising people to stay at home if possible.
> It seems the schools and school bus services have been cancelled as well.
> 
> I've already been talking to Alan and he's asked me not to go anywhere as well, lol!
> Even received a text message from Janets husband advising me to stay at home. I'm beginning to feel as if I've become an old lady and I'm not capable of making my own decisions, I do realize they are only thinking the best for me but it is funny as I'm so independent in many ways.


You aren't an old lady. Remember, we do the same thing to our kids!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Maatje said:


> That's what they're concerned about! Your independent streak! Remember that ladder?? ???? stay safe Lynette and don't do anything I wouldn't!


Oh believe me it's very tempting, especially as the ladder is postioned on the wall exactly where the painting needs to be completed, lol! Hoping Alan will be down this weekend so we are able to finish, all depends on the weather.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Maatje said:


> Ha great minds think alike! We all know our Lynette!


Ohhhh now I'm embarrased, lol! :sm01: :sm12:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, lovely flowers
> Margaret, great knitting. Gypseycream has great patterns. I need to get my printer fixed & buy her new one. It's so cute & should use up some small bits of yarn.
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/my-first-cuddly
> ...


Oh I agree 100% with everyone. I'm truly not going out I'm waiting for Bell to come to install the Fibe so I have to be here, lol! :sm02: :sm09:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> That's good to hear Lynette


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Much better thanks! I am only using my cane as a precaution. And I'm out and about. I'm waiting my turn for my haircut. She's always behind a little, but I was a few minutes early, too.


Good to hear you are using your cane I have my late husbands in the car and if I feel a little unsteady out it comes, lol! And the unsteadness is not from drinking wine, lol!
Hope she does a beautiful job cutting your hair.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> You aren't an old lady. Remember, we do the same thing to our kids!


Yes I know but just strange that everyone is telling me what to do, lol! Or at least they think they are, lol! :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Yes I know but just strange that everyone is telling me what to do, lol! Or at least they think they are, lol! :sm16: :sm16:


I feel like that sometimes too. As long as it's afamily member or close friend I don't mind, however if it's a patronising outsider I feel like throttling them and get very angry.
Ladders are not tempting, they spell danger !


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Love to see all the knitting and crochet work...great job!!!
> 
> I shoveled 3 times yesterday to keep ahead of the snow, so DH wouldn't have to do it when he got home. He had a loooooong commute home...nearly 3 hours! Needless to say, he was not happy and had some choice words for how some people drive. Of course, he's a perfect driver LOL! He was pleased he didn't have to contend with clearing the driveway and I had a big pan of tater tot hotdish waiting for him. There were a couple of areas on the driveway where I almost fell, due to the freezing rain we had on Sunday. I found a recipe that is not supposed to do harm to the driveway surface so I tried it...1 gallon warm/hot water, 12 drops dish soap, 1/2 cup rubbing alcohol. You could cut this in half, if you only have a small area, I'm sure. It was very treacherous by the steps coming into the house. This solution roughed up the ice enough that I didn't have to worry. Supposed to make it easy to get under and scrape away the ice. I didn't get to the scraping part. Suppose that will come later tonight/tomorrow when round #2 of the snow comes through. It looks to me like we got 5-6 inches with at least that much more to come tonight into tomorrow but tomorrow there will be wind with it...ugh...that means drifting. I told DH to think about taking an extra set of clothes with him tomorrow. There are plenty of hotels around where he works and I'd rather have him stay over and be close to work rather than have bad commutes each way on Thursday. We will see. My last trip of shoveling and my last scoop of snow, I almost slipped and banged my right wrist on the side mirror of an old vehicle we have sitting in the driveway (trying to decide if it should be sold for parts or what). I felt something in my lower left back and my right wrist...both are sore today...dang it! Supposed to meet the knitting girls in about 1 1/2 hours. Probably won't do much stitching (still working on that red and white afghan) but having a cuppa and visiting is always great fun too.
> 
> ...


Hope the back and wrist. Don't cause any trouble. Please be careful out there. Enjoy knitting. Hope DH stays safe in the weather.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I've been reading along, but not much time to comment. 

I'm in a bit of a muddle now with the boxes:

I have left things in cupboards that we're currently using and then packing away everything else in two sets of boxes:

Things I'll need/want between 3/1 and 4/1 (or when house is ready) and things to be packed for final destination in TN.

Slowly, but surely things are getting sorted. I know why I haven't moved in over 40 years and hope to never have to do so again!

The house in TN is completely drywalled. The outside rock work and and brick still need to be finished and windows and doors aren't completely in. Those are next. When we were there in November, we made some changes to the plans which the builder agreed on but didn't put into the plans - unfortunately for him as I have an email confirmation. He's having to eat some costs to undo and redo and slider doorway and a side outside door from garage to the side yard---builder refers to it as a "man door". He's to get back to us with alternatives - money off to not change it or to make other accomodations. It was disappointing. Work is not yet done on the all seasons' room either and that's worrisome. I'll be back down there in March and may have to put on my "tough" hat.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Sounds exhausting but it will all come right soon and think of the beautiful new home you’re going into.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes so independent that you fell off a Ladder! They just don't want you hurting yourself again.


Well said! LOL......you know we're only half kidding Lynette!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> She's so cute. No wonder E loves her.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've been reading along, but not much time to comment.
> 
> I'm in a bit of a muddle now with the boxes:
> 
> ...


Sounds like they're making good progress but you probably always need your tough hat when dealing with builders. Hope things are looking much nearer completion in March.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Poor Maryanne. I hope nothing else packs it in. Sorry about your Mum. I hope she will listen to youl


Liz, well said, agree.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gottastitch, not fair hurting yourself when you were trying to help DH! Hope they heal quickly.
Mindy glad you had loving grandparents. Hugs.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

angelam said:


> Sounds like they're making good progress but you probably always need your tough hat when dealing with builders. Hope things are looking much nearer completion in March.


Yes, I think so! And I hear you re moving. Kids would like us to move closer to them. Was thinking about that last night and the thought of moving makes me dig in my heels. And the idea of beginning over again in a new place. ????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

KateB said:


> Well said! LOL......you know we're only half kidding Lynette!


Oh I know don't worry. ????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Margaret, poor Maryann having the fridge die in the hot weather, darn Murphy at work again.

Jeanette, good you have the email from the builder so he will have to fix things at his expense but too bad he didn’t do it right from the beginning. I hope all is done when you go back in March.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, lovely flowers
> Margaret, great knitting. Gypseycream has great patterns. I need to get my printer fixed & buy her new one. It's so cute & should use up some small bits of yarn.
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/my-first-cuddly
> ...


I just bought that pattern the other day!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've been reading along, but not much time to comment.
> 
> I'm in a bit of a muddle now with the boxes:
> 
> ...


Nothing seems to have gone right for you with this move Jeanette , hopefully the next few months will pass fairly quickly and you will be in your new home with all the problems behind you


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Another lovely pattern , I do love her patterns they are so cute especially the pocket poppets , just dont think patterns to buy will be on my final list


Her patterns are very reasonable, that one was only £3 and it printed out at about 15 pages - I didn't print the last 5 as they were the making up instructions and full of coloured pictures (thinking about the amount of ink!) and I can always just view them on my iPad.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Yes I know but just strange that everyone is telling me what to do, lol! Or at least they think they are, lol! :sm16: :sm16:


And if you're like me there's that little devil inside that makes you want to do the opposite of all the advice....just because! :sm15: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Nothing seems to have gone right for you with this move Jeanette , hopefully the next few months will pass fairly quickly and you will be in your new home with all the problems behind you


Hear, hear!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Her patterns are very reasonable, that one was only £3 and it printed out at about 15 pages - I didn't print the last 5 as they were the making up instructions and full of coloured pictures (thinking about the amount of ink!) and I can always just view them on my iPad.


I agree they are reasonably priced , but I want to make some blankets and bigger items to so I need to choose between yarn or patterns , maybe if I have anything left ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> The alcohol in the Ginger ale isn't helping you know :sm02:
> Couldn't resist. Took Mum to the hairdresser today and the hairdresser told us the story of her Grandmother who said the Ginger Ale made her feel funny it must be the alcohol in the Ginger Ale. But it doesn't have alcohol. Yes it does it is ale so it must.
> 
> I'm down at the place Mum is renting for a couple of months. I'm just here for a couple of days. Dramas for Maryanne while I am here. Her fridge/freezer have packed up. First freezer now the fridge. Told her to ring Vicky and see if one of them can pick her and the fridge stuff up and take her to my place.
> ...


Hope all works out- both for your Mum- and for Maryanne!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Since it's been such a miserable day,I decided to sort my needles and block and sew some of my sweaters. Well, the needles are done but I can't find the yarn to sew my sweater. I'll have to go downstairs and see if I kept some of the yarn there. Darn, I could have finished it by now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well they got the weather right... it is raining! Woo hoo, nice steady rain for the last hour or so. Lots of thunder earlier also, we missed out on the worst of the storm but that's ok. It is 93% humidity just now at 9.30pm and still 20c... oh well another muggy night. LOL.
> 
> I might even be able to see a tinge of green in the yard tomorrow after this rain... haha


Steady rain is excellent! Muggy is so uncomfortable!

We are cool today- maximum maybe 23 degrees.

Still in my 'T' Shirt- Ringo is enjoying meeting all the School Children when we head out for our walk!

Alastair was here earlier- dropping off my Christmas Presents- some Fudge (all gone!) and some scented drawer liners- have long wanted some- but always felt they were a bit extravagant!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, hope they can get the fires contained soon.
> 
> Such extreme events everywhere just now. The floods in North Queensland are devastating as are the fires in Tasmania etc also. :sm19:


I think the word for it- this morning, is Contained but not under Control- they are very anxious about the forecast- apparently the winds are to be strong- which is always an issue with fire.

I gather Townsville is now rubbishing what got inundated, but much of the flood water has receded.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I finished Gypsy Creams Miss Tilly Tidy at the end of January and gave her to E on Tuesday. She played with her a lot in different ways. I left the pockets empty and E filled them with small replicas of various items available in the supermarkets. One of our supermarket chains were giving them away with about 6 months ago for every $30 spent at one time. I have crocheted this jungle which E calls a Christmas Tree (finished 2013 for E's first Christmas! Just that it was her 3rd one coming up). As soon as she looked at Miss Tilly Tidy she grabbed the jungle and got Miss Tilly to decorate the Christmas Tree. Funny thing is I knitted it in green, red and white as I had hoped to get it done for Christmas. It is interesting watching how her play has changed in the last month or so. Rather than playing things she sees us doing she is now making up her own things.
> 
> She told me yesterday 'I don't like dogs. I like cats though. Especially pink ones' This last said with a little grin. Then she informed that they had 3 pink cats dancing at her house when Baby Gordon was born! She is definitely developing an imagination. Sometimes it is hard to work out where facts and imagination seperate. With the cats it was easy!


E and G are lucky to have such a gifted Grandma!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I emailed family earlier and they are all safe thank goodness.


Glad to hear that, Lynnette!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> That is expensive. Mine only charged $45 per visit.


Anything not covered by the Health System is pricey- Physios are only partially funded now- so even they are a bit beyond my means!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Love to see all the knitting and crochet work...great job!!!
> 
> I shoveled 3 times yesterday to keep ahead of the snow, so DH wouldn't have to do it when he got home. He had a loooooong commute home...nearly 3 hours! Needless to say, he was not happy and had some choice words for how some people drive. Of course, he's a perfect driver LOL! He was pleased he didn't have to contend with clearing the driveway and I had a big pan of tater tot hotdish waiting for him. There were a couple of areas on the driveway where I almost fell, due to the freezing rain we had on Sunday. I found a recipe that is not supposed to do harm to the driveway surface so I tried it...1 gallon warm/hot water, 12 drops dish soap, 1/2 cup rubbing alcohol. You could cut this in half, if you only have a small area, I'm sure. It was very treacherous by the steps coming into the house. This solution roughed up the ice enough that I didn't have to worry. Supposed to make it easy to get under and scrape away the ice. I didn't get to the scraping part. Suppose that will come later tonight/tomorrow when round #2 of the snow comes through. It looks to me like we got 5-6 inches with at least that much more to come tonight into tomorrow but tomorrow there will be wind with it...ugh...that means drifting. I told DH to think about taking an extra set of clothes with him tomorrow. There are plenty of hotels around where he works and I'd rather have him stay over and be close to work rather than have bad commutes each way on Thursday. We will see. My last trip of shoveling and my last scoop of snow, I almost slipped and banged my right wrist on the side mirror of an old vehicle we have sitting in the driveway (trying to decide if it should be sold for parts or what). I felt something in my lower left back and my right wrist...both are sore today...dang it! Supposed to meet the knitting girls in about 1 1/2 hours. Probably won't do much stitching (still working on that red and white afghan) but having a cuppa and visiting is always great fun too.
> 
> ...


It is still of quite some concern (the fires in the Tasman region) especially if the predicted strong winds come through. Apparently they have worked out who was using the machinery that sparked the fire- he has apologised- but I am sure he must feel very guilty to have caused such a massive blaze.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

The “first cuddlies” are so cute!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think the word for it- this morning, is Contained but not under Control- they are very anxious about the forecast- apparently the winds are to be strong- which is always an issue with fire.
> 
> I gather Townsville is now rubbishing what got inundated, but much of the flood water has receded.


Fires being contained is a good start.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> They are all different in the way they do things. Some good, some bad. I have a very good one. Mine is about the same price, maybe a little less. After I meet my deductible for the year it only costs me a $20 co-pay.
> 
> Oh, and I've had one that wasn't good.


 :sm24: 
I just persevere with what I can get on the Health System.

I would like to be able to get to a doctor that uses Homeopathic Medicines- but the one I would like to see, is in Titirangi, and it would be an all day cross town trek to see him, plus when I last enquired, the initial consultation was about $170, and that was at least ten years ago!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've been reading along, but not much time to comment.
> 
> I'm in a bit of a muddle now with the boxes:
> 
> ...


You go, girl! It should have been down right the first time. Hope the all seasons' room is ready for you in March!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Fires being contained is a good start.


Far better than being out of Control!!!!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Yes, I think so! And I hear you re moving. Kids would like us to move closer to them. Was thinking about that last night and the thought of moving makes me dig in my heels. And the idea of beginning over again in a new place. ????


DD and SIL are getting his parents home, and it is only a few blocks from me. Close, but not so close that we can spy on each other! The house needs work, but they can take that slowly.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> And if you're like me there's that little devil inside that makes you want to do the opposite of all the advice....just because! :sm15: :sm09: :sm09:


That's me!

:sm16:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Since it's been such a miserable day,I decided to sort my needles and block and sew some of my sweaters. Well, the needles are done but I can't find the yarn to sew my sweater. I'll have to go downstairs and see if I kept some of the yarn there. Darn, I could have finished it by now.


Hope you find the yarn Liz ,and post pictures when you have them sewn up, would love to see them


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Steady rain is excellent! Muggy is so uncomfortable!
> 
> We are cool today- maximum maybe 23 degrees.
> 
> ...


Funnily I was saw some of those scented drawer liners the other day , hadn't seen any for years , had to say I was surprised at the price less than £2 s, I thought they would be more expensive


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

KateB said:


> And if you're like me there's that little devil inside that makes you want to do the opposite of all the advice....just because! :sm15: :sm09: :sm09:


Have to agree, lol! But I'll never forget when the ladder was sliding down the wall oh I've promised myself I'll be good, lol!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey all!!! Wow, winter hit all at once! Marla and I went into Scottsbluff to the gym, came home, and there was about 4 or so inches of snow, so much for 1-3, I shoveled the front steps, the driveway, the side walk to the driveway 2 houses down on each side, shoveled our walk and did the neighbors for her as she has new knees and oxygen. Then I did the back steps and shoveled a race track with a couple pullouts for the dogs, Giz was so happy, he was ripping around out there like Andretti. lol 
Now I'm settled in my chair with my blanket and Ryssa, tomato soup and a ham and cheese sandwich. A nap almost sounds good. lol
Now to catch up with you all and knit away, I think I'll put in Horton Hears A Who.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

kiwifrau said:


> I emailed family earlier and they are all safe thank goodness.


Very Happy for you that your family is safe during those terrible, outrageous Fires. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> My friend's sister was a midwife and she said the number of neat little dolphins that women had above their belly buttons that turned into whales with pregnancy!


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Mini petunias liking the heat of summer.


So pretty! Much better than the snow here, and it's dry snow so not much moisture out of it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Ha ha! My father used to tell a story of when he was in the Navy in WW2 he was going to have a ship tattoo done but decided against it.
> When he got home he told his mother he had a tattoo of a ship on his chest. She demanded to see it, telling him how stupid he was etc, when she couldn't see it on him she said well where is it then, he answered It sank! She was not amused lol!


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was more something to do with a rat(?) and being rolled up in pastry I don't remember the details- the Beatrix Potter Books- will all have gone to Bronwen years ago- all except the 'Fierce Bad Rabbit'. She specifically asked me not to send that one.


Lol, she obviously doesn't like the Fierce Bad Rabbit. lol


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

kiwifrau said:


> It's freezing rain in Toronto at the moment. I'm not planning on going anywhere today it seems it's freezing rain all around the southern part of Ontario and they are advising people to stay at home if possible.
> It seems the schools and school bus services have been cancelled as well.
> 
> I've already been talking to Alan and he's asked me not to go anywhere as well, lol!
> Even received a text message from Janets husband advising me to stay at home. I'm beginning to feel as if I've become an old lady and I'm not capable of making my own decisions, I do realize they are only thinking the best for me but it is funny as I'm so independent in many ways.


They really do care for your best. .. or they are being real selfish and don't want to lose your friendship and company. LOL Maybe they do not want to come out and rescue you. LOL I wish I had that many people caring about my security. {{{{{ genuine hugs}}}}}


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

budasha said:


> I'm not a fan of Stephen King. Like you, I don't need nightmares.


Same here. :sm25: :sm25: I don't need nightmares either, pain wakes me up.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lynette Kiwifrau, so pleased your family are safe, good that you were able to contact them. 
The fire crews are still battling the big fire, but it looks like Rabbit Island has been dampened down. 
What a nightmare for everyone down there.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

A busy morning here, it is overcast with a few rain splashes but not enough by any means.
I have a pot of tomato jam on the stove, had a wee taste and it is quite nice. The lemon and ginger give it a nice sweet sour lift. 
It would go well with Asian dishes I think.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

martina said:


> Yes so independent that you fell off a Ladder! They just don't want you hurting yourself again.


Yes that is right. It is no joke even when a young one is injured. They are not saying you are old. . . They have seen the pickle that ladder got you into, don't want any more injuries to keep you out of circulation, Please take their advice and stay in.

I have been warned to stay in also. I picked up Milk and a few Groceries to see me through the weekend. Who knows if I'll be able to walk tomorrow? I did go to PT today, with my walker. The store loaded it into the back, the aide unloaded at home and put it away. The vehicle is in the garage and will be for a few days because I have knitting supplies, Quilting supplies, food and Books galore, hardcover and Kindle. And, I don't want anything to keep me from hip replacement on the 15th.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Pearls Girls said:


> They really do care for your best. .. or they are being real selfish and don't want to lose your friendship and company. LOL Maybe they do not want to come out and rescue you. LOL I wish I had that many people caring about my security. {{{{{ genuine hugs}}}}}


They're to far away to come to my rescue, that's why I try not to risk anything, but accidents do happen.

I can't understand that your church members aren't stepping up and helping you both, goodness he was their pastor for many years. I just don't understand.....

Virtual [[[[[HUGS]]]] back to you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thought maybe someone was thinking of having pork for dinner. --- sam

Bayou Pork Rub

Yields: 3.5 cups

Ingredients:

- 5 tbsp salt
- 5 tbsp paprika
- 10 tbsp brown sugar
- 2 tbsp ground dried thyme
- 2 tbsp dried oregano
- 2 tbsp dried basil
- 2 tbsp ground black pepper
- 10 tbsp garlic powder
- 10 tbsp onion powder
- 1 tbsp cayenne pepper
- 1 tbsp ground cloves
- 1 tbsp ground allspice
- 1 tbsp ground mustard 
Instructions:
Combine all ingredients in a medium bowl, and mix evenly.

Suggested Use: 
Pork butt, ribs or brisket (24 hours)

http://www.shopgourmetcooking.com/landing_dyn.php?id=955&sid=110063&cid=360561082&did=11915&crid=11515&sub=936411&mid=01e31815-c5e1-4e35-8bbf-dbc42ac90138&ts=1549487768&sig=e5b64a90121ebe8a1204bf2cdcf51fd0


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well they got the weather right... it is raining! Woo hoo, nice steady rain for the last hour or so. Lots of thunder earlier also, we missed out on the worst of the storm but that's ok. It is 93% humidity just now at 9.30pm and still 20c... oh well another muggy night. LOL.
> 
> I might even be able to see a tinge of green in the yard tomorrow after this rain... haha


Great that you got rain!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Tuesday I got E to help me water the 2 bonsai. She was very careful to get all the leaves wet, didn't mind about the potting mix. Logical, water the Bonsai so she did. This bit isn't wet she would say and pour the water on the branches that leant over the pot.


 :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I finished Gypsy Creams Miss Tilly Tidy at the end of January and gave her to E on Tuesday. She played with her a lot in different ways. I left the pockets empty and E filled them with small replicas of various items available in the supermarkets. One of our supermarket chains were giving them away with about 6 months ago for every $30 spent at one time. I have crocheted this jungle which E calls a Christmas Tree (finished 2013 for E's first Christmas! Just that it was her 3rd one coming up). As soon as she looked at Miss Tilly Tidy she grabbed the jungle and got Miss Tilly to decorate the Christmas Tree. Funny thing is I knitted it in green, red and white as I had hoped to get it done for Christmas. It is interesting watching how her play has changed in the last month or so. Rather than playing things she sees us doing she is now making up her own things.
> 
> She told me yesterday 'I don't like dogs. I like cats though. Especially pink ones' This last said with a little grin. Then she informed that they had 3 pink cats dancing at her house when Baby Gordon was born! She is definitely developing an imagination. Sometimes it is hard to work out where facts and imagination seperate. With the cats it was easy!


They are so cute!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I emailed family earlier and they are all safe thank goodness.


That's a relief. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Never to old to get more Sam! I love having mine and would love to continue my half sleeve into a full sleeve. Being able to justify the cost is all that is holding me back.


You need a Go Fund Me Page. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Love to see all the knitting and crochet work...great job!!!
> 
> I shoveled 3 times yesterday to keep ahead of the snow, so DH wouldn't have to do it when he got home. He had a loooooong commute home...nearly 3 hours! Needless to say, he was not happy and had some choice words for how some people drive. Of course, he's a perfect driver LOL! He was pleased he didn't have to contend with clearing the driveway and I had a big pan of tater tot hotdish waiting for him. There were a couple of areas on the driveway where I almost fell, due to the freezing rain we had on Sunday. I found a recipe that is not supposed to do harm to the driveway surface so I tried it...1 gallon warm/hot water, 12 drops dish soap, 1/2 cup rubbing alcohol. You could cut this in half, if you only have a small area, I'm sure. It was very treacherous by the steps coming into the house. This solution roughed up the ice enough that I didn't have to worry. Supposed to make it easy to get under and scrape away the ice. I didn't get to the scraping part. Suppose that will come later tonight/tomorrow when round #2 of the snow comes through. It looks to me like we got 5-6 inches with at least that much more to come tonight into tomorrow but tomorrow there will be wind with it...ugh...that means drifting. I told DH to think about taking an extra set of clothes with him tomorrow. There are plenty of hotels around where he works and I'd rather have him stay over and be close to work rather than have bad commutes each way on Thursday. We will see. My last trip of shoveling and my last scoop of snow, I almost slipped and banged my right wrist on the side mirror of an old vehicle we have sitting in the driveway (trying to decide if it should be sold for parts or what). I felt something in my lower left back and my right wrist...both are sore today...dang it! Supposed to meet the knitting girls in about 1 1/2 hours. Probably won't do much stitching (still working on that red and white afghan) but having a cuppa and visiting is always great fun too.
> 
> ...


I have a feeling that I'm going to have to go out and shovel at least one more time, to stay ahead of it, but I'll wait an hour or two and see. 
3 hours, wow, that's a heck of a commute, I can see why he'd be a bit grumpy, taking clothes and staying in a hotel if need be is a great idea to that kind of a commute, especially if the roads get worse.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Darowil's story reminded me of my own maternal grandmother, Bullock. She did NOT like my mother's 2nd husband, my step-father (almost no one did except his drinking buddies). We went to grandma's for 4th of July and he brought root beer. Being a good Christian woman, she said she would not allow anything with alcohol in the house and he should be ashamed giving it to children (me, DB and Sis). Needles to say, it caused a row and everyone left except me. I had been raised until age 8 by grandma and grandpa and I loved them fiercely, so I stayed and drank Postum! (No caffine allowed either.)She and grandpa were Christian Scientists.


 :sm06: 
Did she ever find out that Root Beer doesn't have any alcohol in it? lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> So did I!


 :sm23: Great minds and all!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> The alcohol in the Ginger ale isn't helping you know :sm02:
> Couldn't resist. Took Mum to the hairdresser today and the hairdresser told us the story of her Grandmother who said the Ginger Ale made her feel funny it must be the alcohol in the Ginger Ale. But it doesn't have alcohol. Yes it does it is ale so it must.
> 
> I'm down at the place Mum is renting for a couple of months. I'm just here for a couple of days. Dramas for Maryanne while I am here. Her fridge/freezer have packed up. First freezer now the fridge. Told her to ring Vicky and see if one of them can pick her and the fridge stuff up and take her to my place.
> ...


Lol, kind of like Ginger beer, no alcohol in that either. :sm04: 
Oh no, poor Maryanne, I hope that they can be fixed, replacing them is not cheap.
Hope your DM listens to you and goes to the Rheumatolgist.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats a great description of him! Read your description to Mum and she agreed. We all have a soft spot in our hearts for him.


I'd never heard of him before, but after reading about him, I have a soft spot for him. lol


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Tomato Jam is done and now waiting for it to cool down. 
Here is the recipe.
2kg sliced tomatoes
Juice of 2 lemons plus grated rind of 1 lemon.
2tsp grated fresh ginger, ( I used some from a jar of preserved ginger paste)
2 cups white sugar ( I used jam set sugar with pectin in it)
1/2 cup water.
Put all into a pot, stir until sugar dissolves on low heat, bring to simmer, 90 minutes or until setting stage.
Pour into hot sterilised jars. Seal when cold.
I put it into blender to break up tomatoes before cooking.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful flowers fan - you are making me doubly anxious for spring. --- sam



Fan said:


> Mini petunias liking the heat of summer.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

kiwifrau said:


> They're to far away to come to my rescue, that's why I try not to risk anything, but accidents do happen.
> 
> I can't understand that your church members aren't stepping up and helping you both, goodness he was their pastor for many years. I just don't understand.....
> 
> Virtual [[[[[HUGS]]]] back to you.


We moved 0ver 2 states, not same people. We just attend this church. The Pastor's wife says they want to help and then called Son & DIL and stressed them out as I don't have permanent help lined up, still working on it. . .have been for over 6 weeks. Hope to line it up for next week before weekend.
Thanks for the hugs I need them all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

not to worry - i get them muddled quite often. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: You have become rather an Institution Sam!
> 
> Sorry about muddling which boy was sick!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> beautiful flowers fan - you are making me doubly anxious for spring. --- sam


I hope it comes soon for you all up there in the cold.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have had three root canals and they were all a piece of cake. i always wonder why people dread them so much. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> DH has my sympathies re root canal....ugh gives me the heebie jeebies just thinking about it. LOL. Wow a tshirt in the middle of Winter sounds good.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i just read that 2018 was the hottest year of record. that is kind of scary. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, hope they can get the fires contained soon.
> 
> Such extreme events everywhere just now. The floods in North Queensland are devastating as are the fires in Tasmania etc also. :sm19:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

The tomato jam looks wonderful. I bet it is very tasty.
So glad to hear that the NZ South Island fire is slowly coming under control. Believe you me, I deeply understand what a rampaging fire can damage and the fright of those in its path Hoping it will quickly be out.
Sorry for those with so much cold and snow. Drove to work at 0430 in a complete white out blizzard. Top speed about 25 mph and had to look closely at, and drive by, the distance from the sides of the ditches as there was no way anyone could see where the road lanes were. Came home in sunny, melting with clear roads weather, quite typical of UT winter storms. BIL was kind enough to do the walks and driveway so they are all melted off. We are to get another blizzard squall this afternoon. So far no sign of it.
A word of caution for those getting tattoos. Just got our anesthesia update reminder that there are no standards for purity of tattoo inks, so many tattoo artists make their own from such things as automotive paints and other painting types. As a result, there is now believed to be a link between health issues, such as headaches and fibromyalgias and tattoos as well as untoward reactions to anesthetic agents. As with any other thing, one must weigh the risks vs. advantages of anything one does. The worst colors for problems are reds, blacks and greens. Some find that laser removal of tattoos does help their headache or fibromyalgia problelms.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i can imagine having to cut through a tattoo and then trying to match it up when you are closing. --- sam



angelam said:


> At a lunch I went to just before Christmas with several medical people, somehow the conversation got around to tattoos. Any surgeon can tell a few hair curling tattoo stories! :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we were supposed to have freezing rain but it went north of us. we jut got rain, --- sam



kiwifrau said:


> It's freezing rain in Toronto at the moment. I'm not planning on going anywhere today it seems it's freezing rain all around the southern part of Ontario and they are advising people to stay at home if possible.
> It seems the schools and school bus services have been cancelled as well.
> 
> I've already been talking to Alan and he's asked me not to go anywhere as well, lol!
> Even received a text message from Janets husband advising me to stay at home. I'm beginning to feel as if I've become an old lady and I'm not capable of making my own decisions, I do realize they are only thinking the best for me but it is funny as I'm so independent in many ways.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24:
> I just persevere with what I can get on the Health System.
> 
> I would like to be able to get to a doctor that uses Homeopathic Medicines- but the one I would like to see, is in Titirangi, and it would be an all day cross town trek to see him, plus when I last enquired, the initial consultation was about $170, and that was at least ten years ago!


I'm thankful I had my first appointment with my naturopath while we were still working! As it is the visits are not cheap and not covered by insurance. I would love to go for a thermagram again, but so expensive. It's too bad you can't go, but the expense and add an all day trek to it, that's really difficult.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

thewren said:


> i can imagine having to cut through a tattoo and then trying to match it up when you are closing. --- sam


You are correct. Mostly those with tattoos in the surgical area are warned, well in advance, that the tattoo will likely not match. Often the entire tattoo is removed, as in the case of plastic surgery. I have seen some really beautiful artwork tattoos, usually quite rare, and lots of really ugly ones.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hey all!!! Wow, winter hit all at once! Marla and I went into Scottsbluff to the gym, came home, and there was about 4 or so inches of snow, so much for 1-3, I shoveled the front steps, the driveway, the side walk to the driveway 2 houses down on each side, shoveled our walk and did the neighbors for her as she has new knees and oxygen. Then I did the back steps and shoveled a race track with a couple pullouts for the dogs, Giz was so happy, he was ripping around out there like Andretti. lol
> Now I'm settled in my chair with my blanket and Ryssa, tomato soup and a ham and cheese sandwich. A nap almost sounds good. lol
> Now to catch up with you all and knit away, I think I'll put in Horton Hears A Who.


Love Horton Hears a Who! Is it on Netflix or YouTube? 
I think we are supposed to get another storm by weeks end. I wonder if it's coming from your way, or if we sent ours to you? Is it cold? Warmed up a bit here, about 32* with brilliant sunshine! Super cold predicted for tonight...11*


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> They're to far away to come to my rescue, that's why I try not to risk anything, but accidents do happen.
> 
> I can't understand that your church members aren't stepping up and helping you both, goodness he was their pastor for many years. I just don't understand.....
> 
> Virtual [[[[[HUGS]]]] back to you.


Me neither, Lynette....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

thewren said:


> thought maybe someone was thinking of having pork for dinner. --- sam
> 
> Bayou Pork Rub
> 
> ...


Looks great! Funny we serve having pork tonight, but it's leftover, so doesn't need the rub. I'm going to bookmark this though. I think I might try it on the smoker/grill.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Fan said:


> Tomato Jam is done and now waiting for it to cool down.
> Here is the recipe.
> 2kg sliced tomatoes
> Juice of 2 lemons plus grated rind of 1 lemon.
> ...


So funny to see you busy canning, while we're looking out on snow. Sometimes hard to wrap my brain around the different seasons between us.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> We moved 0ver 2 states, not same people. We just attend this church. The Pastor's wife says they want to help and then called Son & DIL and stressed them out as I don't have permanent help lined up, still working on it. . .have been for over 6 weeks. Hope to line it up for next week before weekend.
> Thanks for the hugs I need them all.


Will prayit all comes together for you.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> The tomato jam looks wonderful. I bet it is very tasty.
> So glad to hear that the NZ South Island fire is slowly coming under control. Believe you me, I deeply understand what a rampaging fire can damage and the fright of those in its path Hoping it will quickly be out.
> Sorry for those with so much cold and snow. Drove to work at 0430 in a complete white out blizzard. Top speed about 25 mph and had to look closely at, and drive by, the distance from the sides of the ditches as there was no way anyone could see where the road lanes were. Came home in sunny, melting with clear roads weather, quite typical of UT winter storms. BIL was kind enough to do the walks and driveway so they are all melted off. We are to get another blizzard squall this afternoon. So far no sign of it.
> A word of caution for those getting tattoos. Just got our anesthesia update reminder that there are no standards for purity of tattoo inks, so many tattoo artists make their own from such things as automotive paints and other painting types. As a result, there is now believed to be a link between health issues, such as headaches and fibromyalgias and tattoos as well as untoward reactions to anesthetic agents. As with any other thing, one must weigh the risks vs. advantages of anything one does. The worst colors for problems are reds, blacks and greens. Some find that laser removal of tattoos does help their headache or fibromyalgia problelms.


Goodness who knew? Glad your roads were clear on the way home. Stay safe!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

thewren said:


> i can imagine having to cut through a tattoo and then trying to match it up when you are closing. --- sam


????????????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, lovely Alistair stopped by.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Maatje said:


> So funny to see you busy canning, while we're looking out on snow. Sometimes hard to wrap my brain around the different seasons between us.


I know what you mean, we see the snow etc in our tv news and it is just the opposite to what we are experiencing. 
It is great to share our different lifestyles etc on here. Snow fascinates me, because in this part of NZ we never get it. 
But for those of you living in it, I can see what a hazard it must be at times.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've been reading along, but not much time to comment.
> 
> I'm in a bit of a muddle now with the boxes:
> 
> ...


It's a big job but sounds like you have it under control, hope everything is figured out and gotten done on the Tennessee house in a close to schedule timeline.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

thewren said:


> i have had three root canals and they were all a piece of cake. i always wonder why people dread them so much. --- sam


The dentist said all people fear Dentists for some strange reason. The History of Barbers being local dentist doesn't help any. People don't even go for checkups. Our DSil has to be medicated for dentist to work in his mouth, for anything. He is a wimp and very frightened. He has to be taken and picked up as he cannot drive on this med that is prescribed. I think he is just plain spoiled. The thing I dislike about the dentist is how many X Rays they want to take, which I'll never be convinced is safe for that many. He wouldn't pre-approve me for surgery until he X Rayed every Tooth. He says it is very important. I paid over $300 for that as we don't have dental insurance. Paid the same amt for DH 2 days earlier. We should have gotten a deal on two.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Steady rain is excellent! Muggy is so uncomfortable!
> 
> We are cool today- maximum maybe 23 degrees.
> 
> ...


Nice that Ringo is enjoying meeting the children, and also that Alastair stopped by, fudge, yum.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think the word for it- this morning, is Contained but not under Control- they are very anxious about the forecast- apparently the winds are to be strong- which is always an issue with fire.
> 
> I gather Townsville is now rubbishing what got inundated, but much of the flood water has receded.


Contained is certainly a good start, I sure hope that the winds don't undo the good they fighters have done to get it contained.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Pearls Girls said:


> We moved 0ver 2 states, not same people. We just attend this church. The Pastor's wife says they want to help and then called Son & DIL and stressed them out as I don't have permanent help lined up, still working on it. . .have been for over 6 weeks. Hope to line it up for next week before weekend.
> Thanks for the hugs I need them all.


It shouldn't matter that you've moved over 2 states from where your DH was a pastor, the congregation should be stepping up and helping out.

My 2nd to youngest sister was a missionary probably 90% of their married life, most of the time in the Philippines, they lived in the USA for a short time after they retired and the church there helped them out also. When they returned to NZ their eldest daughter's family gave them money to build a beautiful 2 bedroom bungalow and the church members all helped them with the build.

This is what I would've thought would apply to any pastor who has dedicated their life and their families lives to the church. I don't mean a house I just mean when you need help and your a retired pastor you should be receiving the help that's needed.

I'm absolutely positive your DH, yourself and children gave many thousands of hours to help those in need in your congregation, in thousands of different ways over the years.

Makes me upset to hear how you both are being treated.

OK sorry just venting I just have to accept life isn't like it was, most people are too selfish and don't care about anything or anyone, just themselves.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> we were supposed to have freezing rain but it went north of us. we jut got rain, --- sam


Rain is good, freezing rain not so for anyone but this is Canada and we generally get at least 1 storm during our winter. I was expecting a lot worst but it didn't happen so am pleased.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> Tomato Jam is done and now waiting for it to cool down.
> Here is the recipe.
> 2kg sliced tomatoes
> Juice of 2 lemons plus grated rind of 1 lemon.
> ...


Mmmmmm they look delicious, have to remember to print the recipes in the morning can't do it from my iPad need to be on my Laptop.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Pearls Girls said:


> The dentist said all people fear Dentists for some strange reason. The History of Barbers being local dentist doesn't help any. People don't even go for checkups. Our DSil has to be medicated for dentist to work in his mouth, for anything. He is a wimp and very frightened. He has to be taken and picked up as he cannot drive on this med that is prescribed. I think he is just plain spoiled. The thing I dislike about the dentist is how many X Rays they want to take, which I'll never be convinced is safe for that many. He wouldn't pre-approve me for surgery until he X Rayed every Tooth. He says it is very important. I paid over $300 for that as we don't have dental insurance. Paid the same amt for DH 2 days earlier. We should have gotten a deal on two.


I don't like dentists but one reason was from childhood and the school dentists we had to that time.

Today it's every time I sit in their chair and the dentist says, "open wide" All I see is that his eyes turn into $$$$$ signs, lol!
It's outrageous what they charge, then they even have the nerve to ask if you have dental insurance. If you don't it costs less, if you do they charge the insurance companies more. Vultures!!!!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> It shouldn't matter that you've moved over 2 states from where your DH was a pastor, the congregation should be stepping up and helping out.
> 
> My 2nd to youngest sister was a missionary probably 90% of their married life, most of the time in the Philippines, they lived in the USA for a short time after they retired and the church there helped them out also. When they returned to NZ their eldest daughter's family gave them money to build a beautiful 2 bedroom bungalow and the church members all helped them with the build.
> 
> ...


Very well said Lynette. Exactly my sentiments.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Mmmmmm they look delicious, have to remember to print the recipes in the morning can't do it from my iPad need to be on my Laptop.


It has a nice flavour, you get the lemony taste plus the heat of ginger coming through with tomato. I just put some on my lunch sandwich with smoked chicken, beetroot, and cucumber and it was good.

The latest from Nelson is that the Rabbit Island fire is suspicious but nobody held accountable as yet. 
The big fire is slowly being controlled but not out as yet. 16 helicopters in action at present, and some idiot has flown a drone over the site, where they're working. 
Talk about stupid!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

There is a debate on at present in lieu of our National Day yesterday, that the name of New Zealand should be changed to reflect today’s environment.
In 1642 a Dutch explorer, Abel Janzoon Tasman discovered us and named if Niuew Zeeland after a province in the Netherlands. The Maori indigenous folk called it Aotearoa pronounced ah-o-taya-ro-ah. It means the land of the long white cloud. It will interesting to see if it is changed in future.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I've had three also & the biggest Pain was in my wallet????also the fact that I had to drive to the dentist 3 times for each.


thewren said:


> i have had three root canals and they were all a piece of cake. i always wonder why people dread them so much. --- sam


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> There is a debate on at present in lieu of our National Day yesterday, that the name of New Zealand should be changed to reflect today's environment.
> In 1642 a Dutch explorer, Abel Janzoon Tasman discovered us and named if Niuew Zeeland after a province in the Netherlands. The Maori indigenous folk called it Aotearoa pronounced ah-o-taya-ro-ah. It means the land of the long white cloud. It will interesting to see if it is changed in future.


I may not be politically correct but I think it's nuts that we keep changing names of things because of a noisy few?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

It was beautiful & sunny here today & got all the way up to a balmy????????-27C/-20 F but back to -40 again tonight with wind chill of -52C/-62F, we should soon have all the bugs frozen solid.
My quilt club has a Quilting day tomorrow & DHs cousins wife offered to pick me up but I think I will just skip this month. I’m not sure if I want to be on the go for a whole day yet & would just as soon stay in where it’s warm????

Joyce, I’m glad you got to & from work safely, white out conditions aren’t fun.

Good to hear the fire is at least contained . People are so stupid running drones into areas where aircraft are trying to help.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> It has a nice flavour, you get the lemony taste plus the heat of ginger coming through with tomato. I just put some on my lunch sandwich with smoked chicken, beetroot, and cucumber and it was good.
> 
> The latest from Nelson is that the Rabbit Island fire is suspicious but nobody held accountable as yet.
> The big fire is slowly being controlled but not out as yet. 16 helicopters in action at present, and some idiot has flown a drone over the site, where they're working.
> Talk about stupid!


I've just printed off the recipe hoping during our summer I will be able to make the jam when the tomato's are nice and ripe.

Oh dear a stupid firebug is loose on Rabbit Island, that is so sad to do something like that. An idiot for sure if it's so.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Tomato Jam is done and now waiting for it to cool down.
> Here is the recipe.
> 2kg sliced tomatoes
> Juice of 2 lemons plus grated rind of 1 lemon.
> ...


It looks so yummy!!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I may not be politically correct but I think it's nuts that we keep changing names of things because of a noisy few?


I hear you and quite agree. It will always be New Zealand to me end of.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> The tomato jam looks wonderful. I bet it is very tasty.
> So glad to hear that the NZ South Island fire is slowly coming under control. Believe you me, I deeply understand what a rampaging fire can damage and the fright of those in its path Hoping it will quickly be out.
> Sorry for those with so much cold and snow. Drove to work at 0430 in a complete white out blizzard. Top speed about 25 mph and had to look closely at, and drive by, the distance from the sides of the ditches as there was no way anyone could see where the road lanes were. Came home in sunny, melting with clear roads weather, quite typical of UT winter storms. BIL was kind enough to do the walks and driveway so they are all melted off. We are to get another blizzard squall this afternoon. So far no sign of it.
> A word of caution for those getting tattoos. Just got our anesthesia update reminder that there are no standards for purity of tattoo inks, so many tattoo artists make their own from such things as automotive paints and other painting types. As a result, there is now believed to be a link between health issues, such as headaches and fibromyalgias and tattoos as well as untoward reactions to anesthetic agents. As with any other thing, one must weigh the risks vs. advantages of anything one does. The worst colors for problems are reds, blacks and greens. Some find that laser removal of tattoos does help their headache or fibromyalgia problelms.


Glad you had got there safe this morning, we had blowing snow, wasn't bad until a big truck went by, then it was a white out. Yes, you really have to be careful of the inks and also how they do their needles, they either need to be disposable, or they need to have a autoclave that's maintained properly.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It looks so yummy!!


It is but am going to need to re cook it as it is too runny now it has cooled down. Will buy some powdered pectin and do it again tomorrow. Bummer.????
It is sweet enough without adding more jam setting sugar. I did the setting test and it looked ok but it wasn't.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Love Horton Hears a Who! Is it on Netflix or YouTube?
> I think we are supposed to get another storm by weeks end. I wonder if it's coming from your way, or if we sent ours to you? Is it cold? Warmed up a bit here, about 32* with brilliant sunshine! Super cold predicted for tonight...11*


DVD, Walmart for $3.97. :sm04: I could never find on any streaming when I wanted to watch it, so bought it. 
We are supposed to be cold tomorrow, then warm up into the 30's and a couple days in the 40's is in the 10 day forecast. We're to be -6f. :sm06:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> The dentist said all people fear Dentists for some strange reason. The History of Barbers being local dentist doesn't help any. People don't even go for checkups. Our DSil has to be medicated for dentist to work in his mouth, for anything. He is a wimp and very frightened. He has to be taken and picked up as he cannot drive on this med that is prescribed. I think he is just plain spoiled. The thing I dislike about the dentist is how many X Rays they want to take, which I'll never be convinced is safe for that many. He wouldn't pre-approve me for surgery until he X Rayed every Tooth. He says it is very important. I paid over $300 for that as we don't have dental insurance. Paid the same amt for DH 2 days earlier. We should have gotten a deal on two.


When Marla was a child, the dentist didn't get her numbed all the way and she bit him, he hit her, so she has a valid reason to not like the dentist.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It was beautiful & sunny here today & got all the way up to a balmy????????-27C/-20 F but back to -40 again tonight with wind chill of -52C/-62F, we should soon have all the bugs frozen solid.
> My quilt club has a Quilting day tomorrow & DHs cousins wife offered to pick me up but I think I will just skip this month. I'm not sure if I want to be on the go for a whole day yet & would just as soon stay in where it's warm????
> 
> Joyce, I'm glad you got to & from work safely, white out conditions aren't fun.
> ...


I'll just keep my weather thank you, that's just too cold for me, was too cold when I was living in it, no way could I do it now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> It is but am going to need to re cook it as it is too runny now it has cooled down. Will buy some powdered pectin and do it again tomorrow. Bummer.????
> It is sweet enough without adding more jam setting sugar. I did the setting test and it looked ok but it wasn't.


Oh that sucks! Hopefully the recook will take care of it.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> When Marla was a child, the dentist didn't get her numbed all the way and she bit him, he hit her, so she has a valid reason to not like the dentist.


Oh I did the same thing as a child, bit his finger and he yelled at me but did not hit me. Always hated dentists, neglected my teeth and as a result had adventures with dentures! As I said to the dentist who pulled them out reluctantly, no more toothache, abscesses etc.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh that sucks! Hopefully the recook will take care of it.


As long as it is not like concrete after re doing. I remember mum having problems sometimes and having to re cook jam so it can happen even to good cooks like she was.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh I did the same thing as a child, bit his finger and he yelled at me but did not hit me. Always hated dentists, neglected my teeth and as a result had adventures with dentures! As I said to the dentist who pulled them out reluctantly, no more toothache, abscesses etc.


Good that he didn't hit you, but yelling wasn't so great. David was just saying he needs to go to the dentist.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

i think i am addicted to this hat! Pattern free on Ravelry. Brand New Corrugared Pillbox Hat by Ellen Rodgers made with 2 colorways of Noro Kureyon i used color 344 & 348.

And yes, the black on upper left is Maya napping.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> i think i am addicted to this hat! Pattern free on Ravelry. Brand New Corrugared Pillbox Hat by Ellen Rodgers made with 2 colorways of Noro Kureyon i used color 344 & 348.
> 
> And yes, the black on upper left is Maya napping.


That looks like it would be fun to knit.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

machriste said:


> That looks like it would be fun to knit.


Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It was beautiful & sunny here today & got all the way up to a balmy????????-27C/-20 F but back to -40 again tonight with wind chill of -52C/-62F, we should soon have all the bugs frozen solid.
> My quilt club has a Quilting day tomorrow & DHs cousins wife offered to pick me up but I think I will just skip this month. I'm not sure if I want to be on the go for a whole day yet & would just as soon stay in where it's warm????
> 
> Joyce, I'm glad you got to & from work safely, white out conditions aren't fun.
> ...


Sounds wise to stay in especially in that cold!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I may not be politically correct but I think it's nuts that we keep changing names of things because of a noisy few?


 :sm24:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> When Marla was a child, the dentist didn't get her numbed all the way and she bit him, he hit her, so she has a valid reason to not like the dentist.


Oh my goodness! Yikes! That's a similar story to my nephew. He was only 3 or 4 and petrified to be at the dentist. He cried and cried. Finally settled down so they could do what was needed. But when it was time to leave, dentist said to nurse, he gets no prize he was a very bad boy. My sil never went back to him!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I'll just keep my weather thank you, that's just too cold for me, was too cold when I was living in it, no way could I do it now.


We got up to 33 this afternoon.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> i think i am addicted to this hat! Pattern free on Ravelry. Brand New Corrugared Pillbox Hat by Ellen Rodgers made with 2 colorways of Noro Kureyon i used color 344 & 348.
> 
> And yes, the black on upper left is Maya napping.


Pretty colors.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Sorry about your van troubles. I'm sure you put the miles on with your deliveries. What is the Canada goose? If you'll tell me where to look, I'll check it out.


Betsyâs goose on Ravelry. Hereâs a pick of one I did. We are doing them to give to Ohio Joyâs DD who runs the nonprofit Take Flight. Her logo is Canada geese in flight.

Van still isn't done. A wrong part was sent so they are waiting for it. May not be done until Friday. But I'd rather be safe than break down out somewhere else. I've got good mechanics that really care about their customers. 
Kathy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> i think i am addicted to this hat! Pattern free on Ravelry. Brand New Corrugared Pillbox Hat by Ellen Rodgers made with 2 colorways of Noro Kureyon i used color 344 & 348.
> 
> And yes, the black on upper left is Maya napping.


Ooh pretty.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Good to hear you are using your cane I have my late husbands in the car and if I feel a little unsteady out it comes, lol! And the unsteadness is not from drinking wine, lol!
> Hope she does a beautiful job cutting your hair.


I always have one in the car. Glad you do, too. I've had the same hairdresser for close to 30 years. Other than the 2 cuts I had in Arizona 2 years ago, she is the only one who has cut it in all that time.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've been reading along, but not much time to comment.
> 
> I'm in a bit of a muddle now with the boxes:
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear the builder didn't update the plans. My thoughts? He needs to man up and do it the way you want it done, as per the email confirmation, or you will never be happy with it. Hope everything else goes as it should, when it should.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> E and G are lucky to have such a gifted Grandma!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Oh my goodness! Yikes! That's a similar story to my nephew. He was only 3 or 4 and petrified to be at the dentist. He cried and cried. Finally settled down so they could do what was needed. But when it was time to leave, dentist said to nurse, he gets no prize he was a very bad boy. My sil never went back to him!


Good for your SIL, there was no call to do that to the poor child, he was so young and certainly didn't have a clue what was going on.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24:
> I just persevere with what I can get on the Health System.
> 
> I would like to be able to get to a doctor that uses Homeopathic Medicines- but the one I would like to see, is in Titirangi, and it would be an all day cross town trek to see him, plus when I last enquired, the initial consultation was about $170, and that was at least ten years ago!


 :sm03:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> We got up to 33 this afternoon.


I wish! Friday we are to be 39.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Funnily I was saw some of those scented drawer liners the other day , hadn't seen any for years , had to say I was surprised at the price less than £2 s, I thought they would be more expensive


 :sm24: I have no idea how much they are! 2 pounds (sterling) sounds very reasonable!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol, she obviously doesn't like the Fierce Bad Rabbit. lol


It is a bit gruesome!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Lynette Kiwifrau, so pleased your family are safe, good that you were able to contact them.
> The fire crews are still battling the big fire, but it looks like Rabbit Island has been dampened down.
> What a nightmare for everyone down there.


They think now, that the Rabbit Island fire was deliberately lit. I don't understand the motivation of such people.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> not to worry - i get them muddled quite often. --- sam


Heidi has chosen names that I, personally, do end up muddling!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i have had three root canals and they were all a piece of cake. i always wonder why people dread them so much. --- sam


I had several done without Anaesthetic when I was about 17 or 18- don't know that I would have the courage to do it again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I'm thankful I had my first appointment with my naturopath while we were still working! As it is the visits are not cheap and not covered by insurance. I would love to go for a thermagram again, but so expensive. It's too bad you can't go, but the expense and add an all day trek to it, that's really difficult.


It does make it a bit impossible! 
Glad you have it sorted!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, lovely Alistair stopped by.


Yes - it was good to see him, and Ringo really enjoyed seeing him!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Nice that Ringo is enjoying meeting the children, and also that Alastair stopped by, fudge, yum.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Contained is certainly a good start, I sure hope that the winds don't undo the good they fighters have done to get it contained.


I have not seen the recent reports- so not sure what is happening!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> The dentist said all people fear Dentists for some strange reason. The History of Barbers being local dentist doesn't help any. People don't even go for checkups. Our DSil has to be medicated for dentist to work in his mouth, for anything. He is a wimp and very frightened. He has to be taken and picked up as he cannot drive on this med that is prescribed. I think he is just plain spoiled. The thing I dislike about the dentist is how many X Rays they want to take, which I'll never be convinced is safe for that many. He wouldn't pre-approve me for surgery until he X Rayed every Tooth. He says it is very important. I paid over $300 for that as we don't have dental insurance. Paid the same amt for DH 2 days earlier. We should have gotten a deal on two.


Maybe your DSIL is a wimp, and maybe he has reason. My fear is due to the dentist I had as a child. He terrified me, and pulled teeth to "make room" for others coming in. He had the office girls sit in my lap to hold me down to give me novacaine. Reason enough? Sorry but you hit a big sore spot.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> i think i am addicted to this hat! Pattern free on Ravelry. Brand New Corrugared Pillbox Hat by Ellen Rodgers made with 2 colorways of Noro Kureyon i used color 344 & 348.
> 
> And yes, the black on upper left is Maya napping.


That is looking really super- Joy!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Betsyâs goose on Ravelry. Hereâs a pick of one I did. We are doing them to give to Ohio Joyâs DD who runs the nonprofit Take Flight. Her logo is Canada geese in flight.
> 
> Van still isn't done. A wrong part was sent so they are waiting for it. May not be done until Friday. But I'd rather be safe than break down out somewhere else. I've got good mechanics that really care about their customers.
> Kathy


Great goose!! I need to find where I saved the pattern and get one or two made.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They think now, that the Rabbit Island fire was deliberately lit. I don't understand the motivation of such people.


That's just sad beyond thought.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Maybe your DSIL is a wimp, and maybe he has reason. My fear is due to the dentist I had as a child. He terrified me, and pulled teeth to "make room" for others coming in. He had the office girls sit in my lap to hold me down to give me novacaine. Reason enough? Sorry but you hit a big sore spot.


Seems that Steve Martin's dentist in little shop of horrors isn't far off for many. Thankfully, I always had a really good dentist, and he worked well with children. My mom didn't like the dentist either, but she had scarlet fever as a child and by the time she was 16 had full dentures, I don't imagine having them pulled was a pleasant experience.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Seems that Steve Martin's dentist in little shop of horrors isn't far off for many. Thankfully, I always had a really good dentist, and he worked well with children. My mom didn't like the dentist either, but she had scarlet fever as a child and by the time she was 16 had full dentures, I don't imagine having them pulled was a pleasant experience.


Believe me it is not fun. I had mine done a week apart. My dentist was a really caring guy, he gave me a sedative pill to take before I went which was helpful.
The worst are the big back ones, the after pain is pretty nasty once the numbing wears off. I floated around on painkillers for several weeks afterwards. I lost 11 kilos in the process because all I could eat was smoothies and soup yogurt. ????????????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that i agree with. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I've had three also & the biggest Pain was in my wallet????also the fact that I had to drive to the dentist 3 times for each.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Still at home waiting for the van to be finished. I’ll need to work extra hard to pay it off quickly (repairs) plus I ordered two recliners today. We are getting rid of the couch and loveseat to make some room in the living room. I worked on my cubby shelf trying to organize things on it. Still haven’t got all my magazines on it. 

Went out today to the furniture store, bank for my DD2, stop off at DD1’s to drop off a few things then Walmart. Bought new shoes and some groceries. On the way home, stopped to pick up a couple things in the van and then we decided to go to JoAnn’s in Defiance. I had a coupon for $10 off on $10 or more. Bought a couple more packets of blocking mats, a couple UK crochet mags (think I’m addicted to them) and some buttons. Both of us were hungry so ate at a Mexican restaurant. Brought most of mine home. Had a small margarita and half of my DD’s. Got home and put all my beads into a plastic box I got for them. Now I just need to find time to use them. 

No yarn work today but yesterday I blocked a few pieces. I’ll post pics. Made a heart bag for my DGGD. The red hat and the headband went to my DD1’s today. 

Thank you for all the nice compliments. I enjoy looking at your pics of projects and flowers. Keeping all in my thoughts. Glad Betty messaged Sam. Everytime I’m in MS, I think about her and wonder how she’s doing. Rookie, hope the builder gets on the ball and gets things done right. 

Okay, much more to say but this is long enough. 

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very nice - anxious to see it finished. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> i think i am addicted to this hat! Pattern free on Ravelry. Brand New Corrugared Pillbox Hat by Ellen Rodgers made with 2 colorways of Noro Kureyon i used color 344 & 348.
> 
> And yes, the black on upper left is Maya napping.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

kiwifrau said:


> I don't like dentists but one reason was from childhood and the school dentists we had to that time.
> 
> Today it's every time I sit in their chair and the dentist says, "open wide" All I see is that his eyes turn into $$$$$ signs, lol!
> It's outrageous what they charge, then they even have the nerve to ask if you have dental insurance. If you don't it costs less, if you do they charge the insurance companies more. Vultures!!!!


Our dentist gives seniors 10% discount.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Believe me it is not fun. I had mine done a week apart. My dentist was a really caring guy, he gave me a sedative pill to take before I went which was helpful.
> The worst are the big back ones, the after pain is pretty nasty once the numbing wears off. I floated around on painkillers for several weeks afterwards. I lost 11 kilos in the process because all I could eat was smoothies and soup yogurt. ????????????


A good, kind dentist does make a big difference. 
The back teeth have 3 roots I think it is, holding them in, so much harder to get out, 2 or 3 anyway.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> It is but am going to need to re cook it as it is too runny now it has cooled down. Will buy some powdered pectin and do it again tomorrow. Bummer.????
> It is sweet enough without adding more jam setting sugar. I did the setting test and it looked ok but it wasn't.


I've never made tomato jam but Mom used to make what she called Chili sauce, a sort of relish of tomatoes, apples, onions, brown sugar & spices. ... Last time I made it it didn't want to get thick. My cousin told me she does it in the slow cooker & lets it simmer all day . I'll try that next time. As kids we used it instead of ketchup.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Machriste, twas fun.
Maatje, thank you.
KayeJo, thank you.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> i think i am addicted to this hat! Pattern free on Ravelry. Brand New Corrugared Pillbox Hat by Ellen Rodgers made with 2 colorways of Noro Kureyon i used color 344 & 348.
> 
> And yes, the black on upper left is Maya napping.


Nice design and I love your colors!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Still at home waiting for the van to be finished. I'll need to work extra hard to pay it off quickly (repairs) plus I ordered two recliners today. We are getting rid of the couch and loveseat to make some room in the living room. I worked on my cubby shelf trying to organize things on it. Still haven't got all my magazines on it.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great day, a Margarita sounds lovely.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh I did the same thing as a child, bit his finger and he yelled at me but did not hit me. Always hated dentists, neglected my teeth and as a result had adventures with dentures! As I said to the dentist who pulled them out reluctantly, no more toothache, abscesses etc.


The only time I truly remember getting a licking was when first I went to the dentist. He gave me a needle, I jumped out of the chair & locked myself in the car. When I finally opened the door my mom sure gave it to me????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you. It is prettier than picture.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thank you, hope to finish by Monday.

Went to Joanns for red sock yarn, they didnt have any. Rats. Will order on line.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> i think i am addicted to this hat! Pattern free on Ravelry. Brand New Corrugared Pillbox Hat by Ellen Rodgers made with 2 colorways of Noro Kureyon i used color 344 & 348.
> 
> And yes, the black on upper left is Maya napping.


Very pretty, Joy. Noro has such pretty color combos


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

kiwifrau said:


> It shouldn't matter that you've moved over 2 states from where your DH was a pastor, the congregation should be stepping up and helping out.
> 
> My 2nd to youngest sister was a missionary probably 90% of their married life, most of the time in the Philippines, they lived in the USA for a short time after they retired and the church there helped them out also. When they returned to NZ their eldest daughter's family gave them money to build a beautiful 2 bedroom bungalow and the church members all helped them with the build.
> 
> ...


Please don't be upset. Congregations are all different. Most of the people we ministered to were needy themselves, many unemployed or with physical ailments.
The church we attend is hoping they won't have to do much according to my son. . . Tonights knitting group came through. Some are going to volunteer, others need to be payed. One who will not be around helped set up a daily schedule for anyone that helps. My son is on my case for specifica. I can't give him specifics as It only came up after 9 tonight and then we went into prayer. This a group of young Christian Women from another church altogether that want to help me. I don't know what will come of it. The next day or two when they sleep on it might help.
My DH made a very low salary and was not allowed to have another job, so I worked.(And the congregation didn't like that either as we were to run the entire church single handed)At the church we go to The Pastor gets paid a much higher salary, they bought him a house by selling the parsonage and pay for his mortgage. His wife does not have to work and they are talking of giving him a sabbatical. There are also 4 elders that the congregation is divided amongst. 
Today is a whole new style of ministry. Nothing like we did. Many individuals have been on short term missions. And others are supported from our church that went full time. "The times they are a changin"


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought I heard rain last night but I was deluded- forecast not too terribly hot- 27 degrees.
> There apparently is rain further south.
> But must get out to walk Ringo, before the pavements heat up!


We had rain here but still not in Adelaide


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathy, nice goose.
Julie, nice your brother brought the gifts, makes Christmas last longer.

I worked on my sweater quite a bit today & spent this evening frogging????I’m beginning to think this yarn doesn’t want to be this sweater????I th8nk I’m back on track now, thank goodness, it took forever.

I was quite impressed the last time I went to the dentist. I went to the nearby Reserve, he’s contacted to the Band but they don’t keep him busy so he takes others in his free time, he does all his own work, cleaning & everything. When done he said, I’ll send the bill to your insurance & if there’s anything they don’t cover I’ll send a bill. I didn’t get a bill????????so obviously he doesn’t jack up the price if you have insurance.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I may not be politically correct but I think it's nuts that we keep changing names of things because of a noisy few?


I worked so hard at learning the countries when in school. Now many have changed their names and split up etc. I don't think I was out of HS before most of Africa changed many names. :sm02: 
Ex. . .As in India, Mumbai was changed to Bombay and now that it is not under British Rule it has changed to Mumbai again.
My house was built in 17 hundreds. It was on a Rural Route, then it got a street address, Back to a Rural Route, and now to the same street number it had before. The house has never moved, only the names.
I'm with you I think it is nuts too. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> When Marla was a child, the dentist didn't get her numbed all the way and she bit him, he hit her, so she has a valid reason to not like the dentist.


My childhood dentist used to drill and fill and I spit out the same silver he put in last week, I always thought that he was running quite a racket charging our parents so much and collecting all the silver back. I never knew exactly what the fillings were made of, but, they were silver in color.
He also set up his business right across from the (7th, 8th & 9th grade school) Junior High School.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> i think i am addicted to this hat! Pattern free on Ravelry. Brand New Corrugared Pillbox Hat by Ellen Rodgers made with 2 colorways of Noro Kureyon i used color 344 & 348.
> 
> And yes, the black on upper left is Maya napping.


Very nice colors and pattern to that hat.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Please don't be upset. Congregations are all different. Most of the people we ministered to were needy themselves, many unemployed or with physical ailments.
> The church we attend is hoping they won't have to do much according to my son. . . Tonights knitting group came through. Some are going to volunteer, others need to be payed. One who will not be around helped set up a daily schedule for anyone that helps. My son is on my case for specifica. I can't give him specifics as It only came up after 9 tonight and then we went into prayer. This a group of young Christian Women from another church altogether that want to help me. I don't know what will come of it. The next day or two when they sleep on it might help.
> My DH made a very low salary and was not allowed to have another job, so I worked.(And the congregation didn't like that either as we were to run the entire church single handed)At the church we go to The Pastor gets paid a much higher salary, they bought him a house by selling the parsonage and pay for his mortgage. His wife does not have to work and they are talking of giving him a sabbatical. There are also 4 elders that the congregation is divided amongst.
> Today is a whole new style of ministry. Nothing like we did. Many individuals have been on short term missions. And others are supported from our church that went full time. "The times they are a changin"


Very nice that the ladies from your knitting group wish to help, hopefully that will all pan out well. Different congregations can be so different from one another, there are churches where the minister works another job to get by, then there are those that bring in so much money that they live in mansions, literally. Our pastor when I was in school was wonderful, he subbed at school and was such fun, and his faith almost moved mountains, lol, he tended to read and drive at the same time(he was a young man, with a young family, he was 30 at most), and one day he drove off the steep side of the road in his mercedes(family had money, but he didn't live lavishly, I used to baby sit for them, he did however have the best collection of LP's ever), anyway, he was unscathed, thank God, but his car not so much. I don't think he gave up reading and driving though. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kathy, nice goose.
> Julie, nice your brother brought the gifts, makes Christmas last longer.
> 
> I worked on my sweater quite a bit today & spent this evening frogging????I'm beginning to think this yarn doesn't want to be this sweater????I th8nk I'm back on track now, thank goodness, it took forever.
> ...


I remember you telling us about him, he sounds like the type of dentist everyone should be lucky enough to have. :sm24: 
Hopefully you won't have to go frogging anymore on your sweater.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hope she is able to shake it soon Sam but I gotta say "the nut doesn't fall far from the tree." I do recall a certain gentleman that would let things go far to long and end up in the spa......(sorry just couldn't resist)


I too almost said the same thing :sm02:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Maatje said:


> Oh my goodness! Yikes! That's a similar story to my nephew. He was only 3 or 4 and petrified to be at the dentist. He cried and cried. Finally settled down so they could do what was needed. But when it was time to leave, dentist said to nurse, he gets no prize he was a very bad boy. My sil never went back to him!


Our dentist was afraid to do kids ,so sent them all to a Pediatric dentist. Actually she sent hers there first and then thought that all should go there.
Pediatric dentist wanted to take our 5 year old and knock him out in the hospital in my arms. I had to have all his blood work done over and over as. we lived in Vermont. Our GP was in New York state and Pediatric dentist was in Massachusetts.
I let the Dr know that I would be the first to pass out. Insurance would not cover all tests or his extra fees for closing his office for 1/2 day.
So I asked dentist if he would try one in the office. He did with great success. And the rest were fixed the same way . He was a good trooper.
The reason for so many problems was taking care of MIL and FIL, who always had yeast in his mouth. It was in the air. Baby stopped nursing before he took up eating as he caught the thrush also. Had to feed him this predigested formula that had to be prescribed. The bottle with that junk in it predigested his teeth as well. They needed to be fixed to hold place for his adult teeth to come in. None of the other kids had this problem. The week after FIL died there was no more yeast all about and his thrush cleared right up so he started on solids,at 7 months. The others nursed only for 1st year.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night me lovelies.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Good night me lovelies.


 :sm24: :sm24: It is already morning here 1a.m. :sm02: 
Good night all


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> i think i am addicted to this hat! Pattern free on Ravelry. Brand New Corrugared Pillbox Hat by Ellen Rodgers made with 2 colorways of Noro Kureyon i used color 344 & 348.
> 
> And yes, the black on upper left is Maya napping.


Hat is looking nice Joy , pretty colours


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> You are correct. Mostly those with tattoos in the surgical area are warned, well in advance, that the tattoo will likely not match. Often the entire tattoo is removed, as in the case of plastic surgery. I have seen some really beautiful artwork tattoos, usually quite rare, and lots of really ugly ones.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pearls Girls said:


> I worked so hard at learning the countries when in school. Now many have changed their names and split up etc. I don't think I was out of HS before most of Africa changed many names. :sm02:
> Ex. . .As in India, Mumbai was changed to Bombay and now that it is not under British Rule it has changed to Mumbai again.
> My house was built in 17 hundreds. It was on a Rural Route, then it got a street address, Back to a Rural Route, and now to the same street number it had before. The house has never moved, only the names.
> I'm with you I think it is nuts too. :sm24: :sm24:


Ive lived in 3 different counties,, what you In America would call states, but never moved house , I'm now back in North Yorkshire what we were originally in , ????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> The alcohol in the Ginger ale isn't helping you know :sm02:
> Couldn't resist. Took Mum to the hairdresser today and the hairdresser told us the story of her Grandmother who said the Ginger Ale made her feel funny it must be the alcohol in the Ginger Ale. But it doesn't have alcohol. Yes it does it is ale so it must.
> 
> I'm down at the place Mum is renting for a couple of months. I'm just here for a couple of days. Dramas for Maryanne while I am here. Her fridge/freezer have packed up. First freezer now the fridge. Told her to ring Vicky and see if one of them can pick her and the fridge stuff up and take her to my place.
> ...


Hope your mum does agree to see a Rheumatologist to get some relief. Glad Maryanne is at your place with her fridge things, hope things work out ok.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Ohhhh now I'm embarrased, lol! :sm01: :sm12:


LOL. RE everyone's concern for you going out and about in bad weather.... remember that ladder accident... :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Steady rain is excellent! Muggy is so uncomfortable!
> 
> We are cool today- maximum maybe 23 degrees.
> 
> ...


Glad you got nice presents.., mm yummy fudge. Another humid day and night but no more rain, oh well. Tomorrow is only to be 24c so will be nice.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, thank you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, thank you.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> LOL. RE everyone's concern for you going out and about in bad weather.... remember that ladder accident... :sm19:


 Like I promised everybody, I didn't go out yesterday only through the side door to see if there was any mail. Then I read on the news mail delivery was cancelled in Toronto due to the dangerous icy conditions, in other words I didn't even have to go outside at all, lol!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm afraid if I live where you and many others here do (in snow country) I'd have to just hibernate or hire someone to clear the snow; if I tried I'd end up in bed for days on end I'm afraid. Good idea to suggest your DH take an extra set of clothes and possibly stay overnight nearer work at a hotel. Sorry you seem to have strained your back and wrist doing all that shoveling but your are right the fellowship alone is good.


gottastch said:


> Love to see all the knitting and crochet work...great job!!!
> 
> I shoveled 3 times yesterday to keep ahead of the snow, so DH wouldn't have to do it when he got home. He had a loooooong commute home...nearly 3 hours! Needless to say, he was not happy and had some choice words for how some people drive. Of course, he's a perfect driver LOL! He was pleased he didn't have to contend with clearing the driveway and I had a big pan of tater tot hotdish waiting for him. There were a couple of areas on the driveway where I almost fell, due to the freezing rain we had on Sunday. I found a recipe that is not supposed to do harm to the driveway surface so I tried it...1 gallon warm/hot water, 12 drops dish soap, 1/2 cup rubbing alcohol. You could cut this in half, if you only have a small area, I'm sure. It was very treacherous by the steps coming into the house. This solution roughed up the ice enough that I didn't have to worry. Supposed to make it easy to get under and scrape away the ice. I didn't get to the scraping part. Suppose that will come later tonight/tomorrow when round #2 of the snow comes through. It looks to me like we got 5-6 inches with at least that much more to come tonight into tomorrow but tomorrow there will be wind with it...ugh...that means drifting. I told DH to think about taking an extra set of clothes with him tomorrow. There are plenty of hotels around where he works and I'd rather have him stay over and be close to work rather than have bad commutes each way on Thursday. We will see. My last trip of shoveling and my last scoop of snow, I almost slipped and banged my right wrist on the side mirror of an old vehicle we have sitting in the driveway (trying to decide if it should be sold for parts or what). I felt something in my lower left back and my right wrist...both are sore today...dang it! Supposed to meet the knitting girls in about 1 1/2 hours. Probably won't do much stitching (still working on that red and white afghan) but having a cuppa and visiting is always great fun too.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That rub sounds really good Sam. I still have a couple of pork loins in the freezer so may use this sometime.


thewren said:


> thought maybe someone was thinking of having pork for dinner. --- sam
> 
> Bayou Pork Rub
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOLOLOL...very funny KayeJo!


Poledra65 said:


> You need a Go Fund Me Page. :sm04:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love Ginger beer. I got some awhile back at TJ Maxx of all places but haven't been able to find it in any grocery store so far. 
Would love to get some.


Poledra65 said:


> Lol, kind of like Ginger beer, no alcohol in that either. :sm04:
> Oh no, poor Maryanne, I hope that they can be fixed, replacing them is not cheap.
> Hope your DM listens to you and goes to the Rheumatolgist.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The jam looks very nice. I bet it tastes good too.


Fan said:


> Tomato Jam is done and now waiting for it to cool down.
> Here is the recipe.
> 2kg sliced tomatoes
> Juice of 2 lemons plus grated rind of 1 lemon.
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> That's a lot of work! Hopefully your wrist won't be too much of a bother. That recipe sounds interesting. I agree having him stay overnight in a motel is better than a 3 hour commute! Yikes! Are you really going out to the knitting group? Sounds treacherous out there. Stay safe.


Wrist is good again (thank goodness). Getting to knitting was fine. Main roads are fine but side streets are iffy at best. Of course DH said he'd be fine driving and he'll be home tonight...maybe late...but home. Men!!! Sorry Sam :sm09:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope your wrist & back aren't too sore today. Hopefully you won't get as much snow as predicted.
> 
> Does your DH drive a long way to work? Or the roads were just beyond bad? I can't imagine a 3 hr commute.


Yes, wrist and back are good... just in time for more shoveling today. DH drives 30 miles one-way to work but he's been driving there for 37 years. It's just part of his day. Gear-up time in the morning and cool down time in the evening. That plus bad roads equal a looooong commute.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I wish! Friday we are to be 39.[/quote
> 
> 9* F here this morning. Thankfully no wind, looking out my big window, sure looks cold out there. Don't think I'll take my walk quite yet!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> They think now, that the Rabbit Island fire was deliberately lit. I don't understand the motivation of such people.


I don't either....so senseless...


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Seems that Steve Martin's dentist in little shop of horrors isn't far off for many. Thankfully, I always had a really good dentist, and he worked well with children. My mom didn't like the dentist either, but she had scarlet fever as a child and by the time she was 16 had full dentures, I don't imagine having them pulled was a pleasant experience.


Heavens, was that a result of the scarlet fever? Didn't have any idea that could happen. In fact I think I'll have to look up scarlet fever as now that I think about it I'm not sure I even know what that is! Heard of it of course, just never gave it much thought.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hearing how so many of you have had such negative experiences with the dentist makes me feel doubly blessed. I have gone to the same dentist (either the father now retired or his son) for 55 years. Both father & son dentist is very good and very gentle and the staff too. They are like family. DH had to be sent to an endodontic doctor for this root canal and our regular dentist made sure he referred him to someone equally good and caring. DH has had a good experience so far with this new guy. He goes back on the 19th for them to complete the work. DH also now goes to my dentist and loves them as much as I do. I have never heard a negative this about them. When my kids went to them and had to have fillings they never even knew they had been given shots until they were adults or late teens and it came up in conversations so none of them are afraid of the dentist even though the youngest now has to go elsewhere for insurance purposes. Her children also aren't fearful of dental appointments because they picked up on her relaxed attitude of going to the dentist.


kiwifrau said:


> I don't like dentists but one reason was from childhood and the school dentists we had to that time.
> 
> Today it's every time I sit in their chair and the dentist says, "open wide" All I see is that his eyes turn into $$$$$ signs, lol!
> It's outrageous what they charge, then they even have the nerve to ask if you have dental insurance. If you don't it costs less, if you do they charge the insurance companies more. Vultures!!!!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Still at home waiting for the van to be finished. I'll need to work extra hard to pay it off quickly (repairs) plus I ordered two recliners today. We are getting rid of the couch and loveseat to make some room in the living room. I worked on my cubby shelf trying to organize things on it. Still haven't got all my magazines on it.
> 
> ...


Hope the van gets fixed quickly!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never made tomato jam but Mom used to make what she called Chili sauce, a sort of relish of tomatoes, apples, onions, brown sugar & spices. ... Last time I made it it didn't want to get thick. My cousin told me she does it in the slow cooker & lets it simmer all day . I'll try that next time. As kids we used it instead of ketchup.


Never did one with apples, but that does sound good. And since app,es have pectin it probably helps with thickening. I used to make my ketchup, but have long given that up.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The only time I truly remember getting a licking was when first I went to the dentist. He gave me a needle, I jumped out of the chair & locked myself in the car. When I finally opened the door my mom sure gave it to me????


That actually made me laugh. I can just see you booking it out of the door. Lol I've heard and not sure it isn't just a tall tale, that dentists have a high rate of suicide. Maybe so, have no clue and never checked if there are stats on that.


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Fan said:


> Tomato Jam is done and now waiting for it to cool down.
> Here is the recipe.
> 2kg sliced tomatoes
> Juice of 2 lemons plus grated rind of 1 lemon.
> ...


Need to add a cinnamon stick in each jar. Thats how I make it, but without the ginger.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> Please don't be upset. Congregations are all different. Most of the people we ministered to were needy themselves, many unemployed or with physical ailments.
> The church we attend is hoping they won't have to do much according to my son. . . Tonights knitting group came through. Some are going to volunteer, others need to be payed. One who will not be around helped set up a daily schedule for anyone that helps. My son is on my case for specifica. I can't give him specifics as It only came up after 9 tonight and then we went into prayer. This a group of young Christian Women from another church altogether that want to help me. I don't know what will come of it. The next day or two when they sleep on it might help.
> My DH made a very low salary and was not allowed to have another job, so I worked.(And the congregation didn't like that either as we were to run the entire church single handed)At the church we go to The Pastor gets paid a much higher salary, they bought him a house by selling the parsonage and pay for his mortgage. His wife does not have to work and they are talking of giving him a sabbatical. There are also 4 elders that the congregation is divided amongst.
> Today is a whole new style of ministry. Nothing like we did. Many individuals have been on short term missions. And others are supported from our church that went full time. "The times they are a changin"


It sounds like you are maybe getting some help. That's good, hope it all comes together soon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is going to be lovely Joy. I downloaded the pattern. I wonder if you could use some other striping yarn and it look as nice? Being on a yarn diet, I really am trying to use up what I already have.


sassafras123 said:


> i think i am addicted to this hat! Pattern free on Ravelry. Brand New Corrugared Pillbox Hat by Ellen Rodgers made with 2 colorways of Noro Kureyon i used color 344 & 348.
> 
> And yes, the black on upper left is Maya napping.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

sugarsugar said:


> Glad you got nice presents.., mm yummy fudge. Another humid day and night but no more rain, oh well. Tomorrow is only to be 24c so will be nice.


What flavor fudge was it? You didn't even share a picture. . . to make us all drool. Over here we have lots of beautiful blueberry fields. One of the local candy shops makes and sells out quickly "blueberry fudge" It is very Tasty. :sm02:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kathy, nice goose.
> Julie, nice your brother brought the gifts, makes Christmas last longer.
> 
> I worked on my sweater quite a bit today & spent this evening frogging????I'm beginning to think this yarn doesn't want to be this sweater????I th8nk I'm back on track now, thank goodness, it took forever.
> ...


A rare dentist indeed. Though i have to say ours is good too. We also don't have insurance and he's always been very willing to work with me. And gives me a discount every time I go. I'm sure it's not cheap to run all the equipment they have these days. Those are incredibly fine tools they use and the various compounds etc. We've come a long way since George Washington's wooden teeth! Or having to gum our way through soft foods. It also seems like dentistry is doing more preventative care than in previous generations.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

kiwifrau said:


> Like I promised everybody, I didn't go out yesterday only through the side door to see if there was any mail. Then I read on the news mail delivery was cancelled in Toronto due to the dangerous icy conditions, in other words I didn't even have to go outside at all, lol!


Wow! I don't think they cancel deliveries here because of ice or snow. They keep on going. I guess they need to get a horse and rider and start up Pony Express again, to get the mail through. lol


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Very nice that the ladies from your knitting group wish to help, hopefully that will all pan out well. Different congregations can be so different from one another, there are churches where the minister works another job to get by, then there are those that bring in so much money that they live in mansions, literally. Our pastor when I was in school was wonderful, he subbed at school and was such fun, and his faith almost moved mountains, lol, he tended to read and drive at the same time(he was a young man, with a young family, he was 30 at most), and one day he drove off the steep side of the road in his mercedes(family had money, but he didn't live lavishly, I used to baby sit for them, he did however have the best collection of LP's ever), anyway, he was unscathed, thank God, but his car not so much. I don't think he gave up reading and driving though. lol


I agree congregations differ greatly. Good thing your pastor was ok, sure didn't seem like he was a fast learner though! ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree completely! It needs to be what you want not some alternative so he doesn't lose $$. Stick to your guns Rookie!


tami_ohio said:


> I'm sorry to hear the builder didn't update the plans. My thoughts? He needs to man up and do it the way you want it done, as per the email confirmation, or you will never be happy with it. Hope everything else goes as it should, when it should.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Heavens, was that a result of the scarlet fever? Didn't have any idea that could happen. In fact I think I'll have to look up scarlet fever as now that I think about it I'm not sure I even know what that is! Heard of it of course, just never gave it much thought.


When my mum was just 8 she was taken to an isolation hospital outside Paisley as she had scarlet fever, diphtheria and a runny ear all at the same time! Her parents weren't allowed near and she remembered waving to them from across a field! She also remembered that my gran bought her a beautiful doll (which they could ill afford) and she wasn't allowed to bring it home in case of infection.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I love Ginger beer. I got some awhile back at TJ Maxx of all places but haven't been able to find it in any grocery store so far.
> Would love to get some.


World Market?


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Morning. I got up early and whipped the house into shape...glad that's done for the week...just in time to check out the driveway to see if round 1 of shoveling is due. 

I'm getting excited for my spinning retreat this weekend. I check-in tomorrow at 3:00 pm and come home sometime Sunday afternoon. I have a room to myself and all meals are included. One of the classes is how to spin angora (rabbit)...supposed to be slippery to spin so tips and tricks will be fun to learn. I'm taking 3 classes in total. I am doing the laundry now and then can start thinking about getting my stuff together...yay!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

KateB said:


> When my mum was just 8 she was taken to an isolation hospital outside Paisley as she had scarlet fever, diphtheria and a runny ear all at the same time! Her parents weren't allowed near and she remembered waving to them from across a field! She also remembered that my gran bought her a beautiful doll (which they could ill afford) and she wasn't allowed to bring it home in case of infection.


Oh that's so sad!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The JoAnns near me carries very little sock yarn in any color.


sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thank you, hope to finish by Monday.
> 
> Went to Joanns for red sock yarn, they didnt have any. Rats. Will order on line.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I agree completely! It needs to be what you want not some alternative so he doesn't lose $$. Stick to your guns Rookie!


Heck, ..I'm trying to get more. So far, he's putting in tiled walls and full tubs instead of shower surrounds in guest and bonus room bathrooms, beams inside tray ceilings in great room, dining room and bedroom, and pocket doors from master bedroom to bathroom and from bathroom to walk in closet. We agreed to take money off the price for the side door in garage. Due to how the foundation and rock is completed, cutting a doorway now could cause problems. It's in DH's hobby part of the garage (3rd car)that has a separate big door and he's fine with not having the side door especially with more $'s to spend elsewhere like lighting, appliances or plumbing.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Ive lived in 3 different counties,, what you In America would call states, but never moved house , I'm now back in North Yorkshire what we were originally in , ????


My house has been in 2 different states and on the original plantation. Oh yes 2 different counties also as they keep dividing up. Maine & Massachusetts were all in the same state until Maine was cut out of the parcel. Why does life have to be so complicated??? :sm02:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Not one here either.


RookieRetiree said:


> World Market?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds good; knew you would get what you want and more is always good. How exciting this all is for you; you deserve it too!


RookieRetiree said:


> Heck, ..I'm trying to get more. So far, he's putting in tiled walls and full tubs instead of shower surrounds in guest and bonus room bathrooms, beams inside tray ceilings in great room, dining room and bedroom, and pocket doors from master bedroom to bathroom and from bathroom to walk in closet. We agreed to take money off the price for the side door in garage. Due to how the foundation and rock is completed, cutting a doorway now could cause problems. It's in DH's hobby part of the garage (3rd car)that has a separate big door and he's fine with not having the side door especially with more $'s to spend elsewhere like lighting, appliances or plumbing.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good morning! We've had a temperature change, so a little cooler. How is everyone experiencing harsh weather doing? Is their any relief? I think we had some much needed rain last night.

I've been watching Miss Fisher's Murder Mysteries and love it! I hope they have a season 4. I did read that they will have several movies so I look forward to that.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Yes, wrist and back are good... just in time for more shoveling today. DH drives 30 miles one-way to work but he's been driving there for 37 years. It's just part of his day. Gear-up time in the morning and cool down time in the evening. That plus bad roads equal a looooong commute.


I drove 27 miles for 32 years but no traffic to contend with on my roads????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> When my mum was just 8 she was taken to an isolation hospital outside Paisley as she had scarlet fever, diphtheria and a runny ear all at the same time! Her parents weren't allowed near and she remembered waving to them from across a field! She also remembered that my gran bought her a beautiful doll (which they could ill afford) and she wasn't allowed to bring it home in case of infection.


I'm sure they wanted to take precautions not to spread the disease.
Diphtheria was a terrible disease before immunizations. I remember my mom talking about neighbors who got sick & died, then a while later new people were going to move into the house & started cleaning & fixing, they also got sick & died so the house was burned.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Morning. I got up early and whipped the house into shape...glad that's done for the week...just in time to check out the driveway to see if round 1 of shoveling is due.
> 
> I'm getting excited for my spinning retreat this weekend. I check-in tomorrow at 3:00 pm and come home sometime Sunday afternoon. I have a room to myself and all meals are included. One of the classes is how to spin angora (rabbit)...supposed to be slippery to spin so tips and tricks will be fun to learn. I'm taking 3 classes in total. I am doing the laundry now and then can start thinking about getting my stuff together...yay!!!!!!!!


Have fun


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> :sm24: :sm24: It is already morning here 1a.m. :sm02:
> Good night all


 :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive lived in 3 different counties,, what you In America would call states, but never moved house , I'm now back in North Yorkshire what we were originally in , ????


 :sm06: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOLOLOL...very funny KayeJo!


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I love Ginger beer. I got some awhile back at TJ Maxx of all places but haven't been able to find it in any grocery store so far.
> Would love to get some.


Liquor store, it's not alcoholic, but they usually have the really good Australian one at liquor stores, or health food stores have some too. I usually get mine at the local liquor store, though I think Walmart has it in there liquor section too now.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Heck, ..I'm trying to get more. So far, he's putting in tiled walls and full tubs instead of shower surrounds in guest and bonus room bathrooms, beams inside tray ceilings in great room, dining room and bedroom, and pocket doors from master bedroom to bathroom and from bathroom to walk in closet. We agreed to take money off the price for the side door in garage. Due to how the foundation and rock is completed, cutting a doorway now could cause problems. It's in DH's hobby part of the garage (3rd car)that has a separate big door and he's fine with not having the side door especially with more $'s to spend elsewhere like lighting, appliances or plumbing.


Sounds like all is going well. It always amazes me that there aren't more pocket doors in the designs. We have a pocket door into our laundry room/1/2 bath at the back door. A regular door would have just been just in the way. We also changed the closet doors in the porch/entry to sliding doors rather than bifolds, again to save space.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Yes, wrist and back are good... just in time for more shoveling today. DH drives 30 miles one-way to work but he's been driving there for 37 years. It's just part of his day. Gear-up time in the morning and cool down time in the evening. That plus bad roads equal a looooong commute.


We got a little dusting overnight, but now it's just bright sunny and *cold*, -6 right now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > I wish! Friday we are to be 39.[/quote
> ...


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

My mom too had Scarlett Fever. She was quarantined, had such a high temp she lost all her hair. Must not have suffered any after affects. She died st 94 with all her own teeth.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Another brutal morning here, -42C/-44F, thankfully no wind at the moment. DH hasn’t even gone out to do chores yet. I’m sure glad I didn’t think I was going to Quilting, just too cold.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> My mom too had Scarlett Fever. She was Quwusrantined, , had such a high temp she lost all her hair. Must not have suffered any after affects. She died st 94 with all her own teeth.


I haven't heard of it affecting teeth but it can certainly turn into Rheumatic heart disease if untreated.its caused by the same bacteria that causes Strep throat & if left untreated can cause lots of problems. Fortunately now days most people get treatment before it gets to that stage.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I agree congregations differ greatly. Good thing your pastor was ok, sure didn't seem like he was a fast learner though! ????


LOL!! Yes Pastor Sam was a hoot! His wife was really sweet too, he came from a big Italian family in NY state, and they were really nice too when they'd come to visit.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

gottastch said:


> Morning. I got up early and whipped the house into shape...glad that's done for the week...just in time to check out the driveway to see if round 1 of shoveling is due.
> 
> I'm getting excited for my spinning retreat this weekend. I check-in tomorrow at 3:00 pm and come home sometime Sunday afternoon. I have a room to myself and all meals are included. One of the classes is how to spin angora (rabbit)...supposed to be slippery to spin so tips and tricks will be fun to learn. I'm taking 3 classes in total. I am doing the laundry now and then can start thinking about getting my stuff together...yay!!!!!!!!


Enjoy your "Spinning Advance". None of us want to retreat as we don't have time to do over. I'm sure it will be much fun. I took 1 class many years ago with a friend. We both had Angora Rabbits at the time. The workshop I took was on spinning silk, for advanced students. I pretended that I was. I had only learned the beginnings on a Tuesday and the workshop was the following Sat. The instructor said that I had some of the best spun silk in the class. . . was amazed after when I told her I just started 3-4 days ago. I found it easier than wool. It was all an experiment, as my friend did not want to go alone and wanted me to learn spinning. Also wanted to bulk up the class to make sure that it happened, instead of being cancelled for lack of participants.LOL I was the Guinea Pig for the class. It was so much fun to be with other spinners. I'm sure you will have a wonderful and satisfying time. The real trick is practice, practice, practice with all the invaluable tips you learn and the fellowship of the like-minded. Waiting to hear how much fun it was after it is over. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> When my mum was just 8 she was taken to an isolation hospital outside Paisley as she had scarlet fever, diphtheria and a runny ear all at the same time! Her parents weren't allowed near and she remembered waving to them from across a field! She also remembered that my gran bought her a beautiful doll (which they could ill afford) and she wasn't allowed to bring it home in case of infection.


Oh that's so sad, poor kid.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Morning. I got up early and whipped the house into shape...glad that's done for the week...just in time to check out the driveway to see if round 1 of shoveling is due.
> 
> I'm getting excited for my spinning retreat this weekend. I check-in tomorrow at 3:00 pm and come home sometime Sunday afternoon. I have a room to myself and all meals are included. One of the classes is how to spin angora (rabbit)...supposed to be slippery to spin so tips and tricks will be fun to learn. I'm taking 3 classes in total. I am doing the laundry now and then can start thinking about getting my stuff together...yay!!!!!!!!


That sounds like so much fun!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Heck, ..I'm trying to get more. So far, he's putting in tiled walls and full tubs instead of shower surrounds in guest and bonus room bathrooms, beams inside tray ceilings in great room, dining room and bedroom, and pocket doors from master bedroom to bathroom and from bathroom to walk in closet. We agreed to take money off the price for the side door in garage. Due to how the foundation and rock is completed, cutting a doorway now could cause problems. It's in DH's hobby part of the garage (3rd car)that has a separate big door and he's fine with not having the side door especially with more $'s to spend elsewhere like lighting, appliances or plumbing.


It sounds like things are coming together then, I hope it all goes smoothly from here on out.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Good morning! We've had a temperature change, so a little cooler. How is everyone experiencing harsh weather doing? Is their any relief? I think we had some much needed rain last night.
> 
> I've been watching Miss Fisher's Murder Mysteries and love it! I hope they have a season 4. I did read that they will have several movies so I look forward to that.


I LOVE Phryne Fisher, she's my favorite female detective right behind Miss Marple.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> My mom too had Scarlett Fever. She was quarantined, had such a high temp she lost all her hair. Must not have suffered any after affects. She died st 94 with all her own teeth.


Mom lost all her hair too, it was pretty red before the fever, when it grew back, it was brown. My little brother got the red hair.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is going to be lovely Joy. I downloaded the pattern. I wonder if you could use some other striping yarn and it look as nice? Being on a yarn diet, I really am trying to use up what I already have.


I have been thinking that and think you definately could. Would even be fun to get in the cotton rounds and make dishcloths! Noro does do colors well but i am not so happy with their thick then thin patches in yarn. Will check yarns this week when i go to Joanns. Havent tried looking for ring to hold both yarns. Just feeling yucky with weather and happy to meditatively pick and throw and watch the magic of color changes.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Internet here was spotty last night so couldnât t post pics. But, I have some of my DGGD in her hats so hopefully will post now. 
No word on the van yet. I will call this afternoon if they havenât t called me. Iâm m dog sitting with my DD2âs yorkie. I got a video yesterday of Lila and Gizmo playing tug of war and chase. Donât t know if it will upload on here but Iâll ll try. 

Kathy, the retreat sounds like fun. Was hoping to go to one this month but it didnât t happen. 

Take care,
Kathy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gottastitch, wonderful you are going to spinning retreat. I just attended Buddhist womens retreat. I use to attend quilting retreats. So restorative to have 3 hots and a cot and time for your hobby.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I LOVE Phryne Fisher, she's my favorite female detective right behind Miss Marple.


I love the clothes and her flirtatious attitude..how scandalous,


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, yes, our Joanns carries limited supply of sock yarn also, so ordered on line. We are pretty isolated and nearest shopping is an hour and a half away so frequently resort to on line shopping.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

gottastch said:


> Morning. I got up early and whipped the house into shape...glad that's done for the week...just in time to check out the driveway to see if round 1 of shoveling is due.
> 
> I'm getting excited for my spinning retreat this weekend. I check-in tomorrow at 3:00 pm and come home sometime Sunday afternoon. I have a room to myself and all meals are included. One of the classes is how to spin angora (rabbit)...supposed to be slippery to spin so tips and tricks will be fun to learn. I'm taking 3 classes in total. I am doing the laundry now and then can start thinking about getting my stuff together...yay!!!!!!!!


Don't tire yourself out getting ready, it can mostly wait until you get back. LOL


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kathy, wonderful knits and beautiful DGD. Like how you made hats reversing colors!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Internet here was spotty last night so couldnât t post pics. But, I have some of my DGD in her hats so hopefully will post now.
> No word on the van yet. I will call this afternoon if they havenât t called me. Iâm m dog sitting with my DD2âs yorkie. I got a video yesterday of Lila and Gizmo playing tug of war and chase. Donât t know if it will upload on here but Iâll ll try.
> ...


Awe! What a little cutie!! Great hat and lace by the way, but DGD is stealing the show. :sm04:


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Me again,

Had to post this pic of my DD1âs yorkiepoo with the purse. DGGD put it on him. Then she filled it with dog treats and gave them out to the dogs. They have three large dogs plus a cat or two. 

Kathy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love the clothes and her flirtatious attitude..how scandalous,


 :sm04:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Gottastitch, wonderful you are going to spinning retreat. I just attended Buddhist womens retreat. I use to attend quilting retreats. So restorative to have 3 hots and a cot and time for your hobby.


AMEN! :sm24: :sm24: I can't do that anymore. The rest of you enjoy all you can before you can't.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Edited to say DGGD. She does like to be photographed. She's as bad as her mom about that.



Poledra65 said:


> Awe! What a little cutie!! Great hat and lace by the way, but DGD is stealing the show. :sm04:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Internet here was spotty last night so couldnât t post pics. But, I have some of my DGGD in her hats so hopefully will post now.
> No word on the van yet. I will call this afternoon if they havenât t called me. Iâm m dog sitting with my DD2âs yorkie. I got a video yesterday of Lila and Gizmo playing tug of war and chase. Donât t know if it will upload on here but Iâll ll try.
> ...


She's adorable! Everything you made is gorgeous.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hearing how so many of you have had such negative experiences with the dentist makes me feel doubly blessed. I have gone to the same dentist (either the father now retired or his son) for 55 years. Both father & son dentist is very good and very gentle and the staff too. They are like family. DH had to be sent to an endodontic doctor for this root canal and our regular dentist made sure he referred him to someone equally good and caring. DH has had a good experience so far with this new guy. He goes back on the 19th for them to complete the work. DH also now goes to my dentist and loves them as much as I do. I have never heard a negative this about them. When my kids went to them and had to have fillings they never even knew they had been given shots until they were adults or late teens and it came up in conversations so none of them are afraid of the dentist even though the youngest now has to go elsewhere for insurance purposes. Her children also aren't fearful of dental appointments because they picked up on her relaxed attitude of going to the dentist.


I feel exactly the same about my dentist. I have been with him for about 25 years now, had a lot of treatment over that time, root canal work, extractions,orthodontic work and I can honestly say he has never once hurt me. My previous dentist, though a lovely man, I realise now was a rubbish dentist! He left me with a mouthful of problems! :sm16: :sm13:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Morning. I got up early and whipped the house into shape...glad that's done for the week...just in time to check out the driveway to see if round 1 of shoveling is due.
> 
> I'm getting excited for my spinning retreat this weekend. I check-in tomorrow at 3:00 pm and come home sometime Sunday afternoon. I have a room to myself and all meals are included. One of the classes is how to spin angora (rabbit)...supposed to be slippery to spin so tips and tricks will be fun to learn. I'm taking 3 classes in total. I am doing the laundry now and then can start thinking about getting my stuff together...yay!!!!!!!!


Sounds like fun. Have a great weekend.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Internet here was spotty last night so couldnât t post pics. But, I have some of my DGGD in her hats so hopefully will post now.
> No word on the van yet. I will call this afternoon if they havenât t called me. Iâm m dog sitting with my DD2âs yorkie. I got a video yesterday of Lila and Gizmo playing tug of war and chase. Donât t know if it will upload on here but Iâll ll try.
> ...


Love that hat and a beautiful model! The lace work is pretty too. You're one talented lady. 
:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you find the yarn Liz ,and post pictures when you have them sewn up, would love to see them


Thanks. I did find it along with 2 other sweaters that need to be sewed and a shawl that needs to be blocked. I will post photos when I'm finished.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Tomato Jam is done and now waiting for it to cool down.
> Here is the recipe.
> 2kg sliced tomatoes
> Juice of 2 lemons plus grated rind of 1 lemon.
> ...


That does look good. I wish I could have a taste.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i have had three root canals and they were all a piece of cake. i always wonder why people dread them so much. --- sam


I've had a couple too and I didn't have a problem either.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> The tomato jam looks wonderful. I bet it is very tasty.
> So glad to hear that the NZ South Island fire is slowly coming under control. Believe you me, I deeply understand what a rampaging fire can damage and the fright of those in its path Hoping it will quickly be out.
> Sorry for those with so much cold and snow. Drove to work at 0430 in a complete white out blizzard. Top speed about 25 mph and had to look closely at, and drive by, the distance from the sides of the ditches as there was no way anyone could see where the road lanes were. Came home in sunny, melting with clear roads weather, quite typical of UT winter storms. BIL was kind enough to do the walks and driveway so they are all melted off. We are to get another blizzard squall this afternoon. So far no sign of it.
> A word of caution for those getting tattoos. Just got our anesthesia update reminder that there are no standards for purity of tattoo inks, so many tattoo artists make their own from such things as automotive paints and other painting types. As a result, there is now believed to be a link between health issues, such as headaches and fibromyalgias and tattoos as well as untoward reactions to anesthetic agents. As with any other thing, one must weigh the risks vs. advantages of anything one does. The worst colors for problems are reds, blacks and greens. Some find that laser removal of tattoos does help their headache or fibromyalgia problelms.


Those white-outs can be so scary. It's good that you were able to get to work safely. The only tattoo I've had is from the hospital when I had radiation. I've often wondered how people suffer through the needling. The last time I had several needles from a doctor, I passed out. My family doctor thought my tattoo was a blackhead and suggested I squeeze it. I laughed and told him it was a tattoo but I don't think he believed me.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> we were supposed to have freezing rain but it went north of us. we jut got rain, --- sam


We're still frozen here. My complex is fine because the salters were here but the streets are still icy. I had planned to play euchre this afternoon but think I'll stay home. I wanted to get out after being in for the last two days.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Me again,
> 
> Had to post this pic of my DD1âs yorkiepoo with the purse. DGGD put it on him. Then she filled it with dog treats and gave them out to the dogs. They have three large dogs plus a cat or two.
> 
> Kathy


Lol, so cute!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Edited to say DGGD. She does like to be photographed. She's as bad as her mom about that.


 :sm04:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> It has a nice flavour, you get the lemony taste plus the heat of ginger coming through with tomato. I just put some on my lunch sandwich with smoked chicken, beetroot, and cucumber and it was good.
> 
> The latest from Nelson is that the Rabbit Island fire is suspicious but nobody held accountable as yet.
> The big fire is slowly being controlled but not out as yet. 16 helicopters in action at present, and some idiot has flown a drone over the site, where they're working.
> Talk about stupid!


There are some really stupid people in this world. Good news that the fire is being controlled and if someone did set it on purpose, I hope he get his just desserts. After that idiot used the drone over the UK airport, we had one here as well just this past week. It's scary to think of the damage they could do.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> It is but am going to need to re cook it as it is too runny now it has cooled down. Will buy some powdered pectin and do it again tomorrow. Bummer.????
> It is sweet enough without adding more jam setting sugar. I did the setting test and it looked ok but it wasn't.


That's a shame. I feel for you. I recall making some currant jelly. We worked all day and the next day it was runny and we had to do it all again.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> i think i am addicted to this hat! Pattern free on Ravelry. Brand New Corrugared Pillbox Hat by Ellen Rodgers made with 2 colorways of Noro Kureyon i used color 344 & 348.
> 
> And yes, the black on upper left is Maya napping.


Nice. The colourways are pretty.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I had 1 really good dentist when I was old enough to choose my own. He fixed my teeth, no novacaine. He was able to tell exactly what I would feel as to where he was on my tooth. He said that one can become allergic to the 'caine' drugs and should only use if absolutely needed, so, if you really needed it you would not be allergic and it could be administered for more serious problem as in an accident.
The next dentist I had was nervous to not use novocaine (not as well trained as the other one).
My dentist now was recommended by a DR's wife who also did not like dentists. 
Dr Singer does not sing except at his temple. He does his own cleanings, checks and all his own work. One girl takes care of booking and billing. His other girl does X Rays and assists with tools. He said he likes doing everything as it gives him greater knowledge of the patient. He uses Novocaine but lets it sit longer before work. The 1st dentist I ever had in Jr High gave me Novocaine and never waited. He would just do the work and I felt everything. My mouth and face would become numb as I was walking home and then It was so numb that I kept biting myself.

I have not had a cavity since I was about 24 and take good care of my teeth. I didn't think that I would or could ever do dentures or toothless. So far so Good.
My mother wore dentures since a teen. MyDad decided he didn't like the feel, wouldn't go back so spent many years with no teeth.
Here in our state the welfare system, with some scrambling will pay for uppers, but, not lowers.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Betsyâs goose on Ravelry. Hereâs a pick of one I did. We are doing them to give to Ohio Joyâs DD who runs the nonprofit Take Flight. Her logo is Canada geese in flight.
> 
> Van still isn't done. A wrong part was sent so they are waiting for it. May not be done until Friday. But I'd rather be safe than break down out somewhere else. I've got good mechanics that really care about their customers.
> Kathy


Good job. Too bad the van isn't ready. Such a nuisance for you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had several done without Anaesthetic when I was about 17 or 18- don't know that I would have the courage to do it again.


You were brave to do that. As much as I dislike needles, I wouldn't be able to have that kind of work done without freezing. When I went to the endodontist, he gave me anaesthetic.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes - it was good to see him, and Ringo really enjoyed seeing him!


How is he?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Still at home waiting for the van to be finished. I'll need to work extra hard to pay it off quickly (repairs) plus I ordered two recliners today. We are getting rid of the couch and loveseat to make some room in the living room. I worked on my cubby shelf trying to organize things on it. Still haven't got all my magazines on it.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you had an enjoyable day yesterday - except for the van, of course. My SIL is doing the same as you - getting rid of the couch and buying a recliner. Her son is supposed to pick up the couch but he's taking his sweet old time coming for it.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Internet here was spotty last night so couldnât t post pics. But, I have some of my DGGD in her hats so hopefully will post now.
> No word on the van yet. I will call this afternoon if they havenât t called me. Iâm m dog sitting with my DD2âs yorkie. I got a video yesterday of Lila and Gizmo playing tug of war and chase. Donât t know if it will upload on here but Iâll ll try.
> ...


Very nice work from competent hands.
:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> That does look good. I wish I could have a taste.


Would gladly share with you. Unfortunately it didn't set properly so am going to get some pectin powder today and re cook it.
It tastes really nice, sweet, lemony, and a nice hit of ginger in there as well.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Internet here was spotty last night so couldnât t post pics. But, I have some of my DGGD in her hats so hopefully will post now.
> No word on the van yet. I will call this afternoon if they havenât t called me. Iâm m dog sitting with my DD2âs yorkie. I got a video yesterday of Lila and Gizmo playing tug of war and chase. Donât t know if it will upload on here but Iâll ll try.
> ...


Very nice from competent hands


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> My childhood dentist used to drill and fill and I spit out the same silver he put in last week, I always thought that he was running quite a racket charging our parents so much and collecting all the silver back. I never knew exactly what the fillings were made of, but, they were silver in color.
> He also set up his business right across from the (7th, 8th & 9th grade school) Junior High School.


I had those silver fillings too. Eventually my previous dentist changed all of them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Like I promised everybody, I didn't go out yesterday only through the side door to see if there was any mail. Then I read on the news mail delivery was cancelled in Toronto due to the dangerous icy conditions, in other words I didn't even have to go outside at all, lol!


I hear that Toronto might be getting more freezing rain today. We've still got ice here and we're supposed to get very high winds. I didn't get any mail yesterday either.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Wrist is good again (thank goodness). Getting to knitting was fine. Main roads are fine but side streets are iffy at best. Of course DH said he'd be fine driving and he'll be home tonight...maybe late...but home. Men!!! Sorry Sam :sm09:


Glad to hear that your wrist is better. I hope your DH is careful on the way home.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Maatje said:


> That actually made me laugh. I can just see you booking it out of the door. Lol I've heard and not sure it isn't just a tall tale, that dentists have a high rate of suicide. Maybe so, have no clue and never checked if there are stats on that.


I heard that too. I wonder if it's because they inflict so much pain (not intentionally, of course). My dentist used to do all kinds of procedures. The new one now sends people to specialists for everything. Same as doctors.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

The silver fillings were made of something called amalgam and eventually were changed to a composite material. Amalgam had mercury in it, I believe and that was causing allergic reactions to some people. 
My trouble began in 2011, had bad toothache on a road trip at Christmas, got to Christchurch and to a dentist who said I needed to have 2 removed but they wouldn’t do it as I was travelling so gave me strong painkillers until I got home. Went to dentist, she was new out of dental school and did a bad job and I kept havung trouble. Left her and went to the nice man, he tried all sorts to save them, but I was so anxious and not eating, lost 11kgs looking skeletal and finally I made him remove them all.
The dentures are fine, I use Polident to keep them in place during the day, and remove at night. They look good too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Heck, ..I'm trying to get more. So far, he's putting in tiled walls and full tubs instead of shower surrounds in guest and bonus room bathrooms, beams inside tray ceilings in great room, dining room and bedroom, and pocket doors from master bedroom to bathroom and from bathroom to walk in closet. We agreed to take money off the price for the side door in garage. Due to how the foundation and rock is completed, cutting a doorway now could cause problems. It's in DH's hobby part of the garage (3rd car)that has a separate big door and he's fine with not having the side door especially with more $'s to spend elsewhere like lighting, appliances or plumbing.


Sounds like you're doing well. Stick to your guns.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Internet here was spotty last night so couldnât t post pics. But, I have some of my DGGD in her hats so hopefully will post now.
> No word on the van yet. I will call this afternoon if they havenât t called me. Iâm m dog sitting with my DD2âs yorkie. I got a video yesterday of Lila and Gizmo playing tug of war and chase. Donât t know if it will upload on here but Iâll ll try.
> ...


Lovely hats and a very cute DGGD.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Me again,
> 
> Had to post this pic of my DD1âs yorkiepoo with the purse. DGGD put it on him. Then she filled it with dog treats and gave them out to the dogs. They have three large dogs plus a cat or two.
> 
> Kathy


So cute.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

My goodness a few pages of me. I'm caught up so off to have a cup of tea.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Need to do some reading and put ice pack back in the freezer. I am Reading "True North", by Mark Alan Leslie, a local writer.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I LOVE Phryne Fisher, she's my favorite female detective right behind Miss Marple.


I like her too. Love seeing her wardrobe. I have had a hard time getting the books from the library; there is always a long wait list!! I was thinking about another mystery writer I really like-Louise Penney. Her sleuth is Gammache, head of homicide for Montreal. Most books take place in a small village near the US/Canada border called Three Pines. The characters who live there are endearing.

I have always hated going to the dentist. I have a good one now but still dread going. But I always come away thinking to myself, "Oh, that wasn't so bad." But I still dread going the next time.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Perfect hat for February, Kathy. Adorable model too. Love seeing all your beautiful work. Love Yorkies. I remember watching a dog training show where a Yorkie named Lucky was the star. Stole my heart. It was right after we got our first TV; I must have been about 10.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Me again,
> 
> Had to post this pic of my DD1âs yorkiepoo with the purse. DGGD put it on him. Then she filled it with dog treats and gave them out to the dogs. They have three large dogs plus a cat or two.
> 
> Kathy


Oooooooh!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gottastch said:


> Morning. I got up early and whipped the house into shape...glad that's done for the week...just in time to check out the driveway to see if round 1 of shoveling is due.
> 
> I'm getting excited for my spinning retreat this weekend. I check-in tomorrow at 3:00 pm and come home sometime Sunday afternoon. I have a room to myself and all meals are included. One of the classes is how to spin angora (rabbit)...supposed to be slippery to spin so tips and tricks will be fun to learn. I'm taking 3 classes in total. I am doing the laundry now and then can start thinking about getting my stuff together...yay!!!!!!!!


Hope you have a wonderful weekend


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Internet here was spotty last night so couldnât t post pics. But, I have some of my DGGD in her hats so hopefully will post now.
> No word on the van yet. I will call this afternoon if they havenât t called me. Iâm m dog sitting with my DD2âs yorkie. I got a video yesterday of Lila and Gizmo playing tug of war and chase. Donât t know if it will upload on here but Iâll ll try.
> ...


Beautiful work Kathy , and your DGGD is beautiful


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> I like her too. Love seeing her wardrobe. I have had a hard time getting the books from the library; there is always a long wait list!! I was thinking about another mystery writer I really like-Louise Penney. Her sleuth is Gammache, head of homicide for Montreal. Most books take place in a small village near the US/Canada border called Three Pines. The characters who live there are endearing.
> 
> I have always hated going to the dentist. I have a good one now but still dread going. But I always come away thinking to myself, "Oh, that wasn't so bad." But I still dread going the next time.


I'll have to look for Gammache, sounds interesting. 
David watched Miss Fisher with me sometimes, lol, he wasn't quite sure what to think of her. :sm04:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Wrist is good again (thank goodness). Getting to knitting was fine. Main roads are fine but side streets are iffy at best. Of course DH said he'd be fine driving and he'll be home tonight...maybe late...but home. Men!!! Sorry Sam :sm09:


Glad the wrist is doing good. Hope your DH gets home safely.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathy, lovely work & cute GGD

I went into town for a few groceries & to stop at the library, they called to say they had a book I requested.
OMG, the road from here to the highway-2.5 Miles, is a sheet of ice. There is a steep hill & just on the other side of it someone had gone in the ditch, at the same place the truck did a little loop de loo even though I was only going about 35mph/55 km but I managed to keep it on the road. When I came home another vehicle was in the ditch at that spot. DH has now gone to see if he can pull them out. I’m glad to be home.
The library was having a book sale of donated books, 0.50 each or $3/bag full. Someone had donated a bunch of Kathy Reichs books, I picked up 8 of them & the good news is I was guessing & only brought home 1 I had already read. When I’m done with them, I will donate them back again.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Morning. I got up early and whipped the house into shape...glad that's done for the week...just in time to check out the driveway to see if round 1 of shoveling is due.
> 
> I'm getting excited for my spinning retreat this weekend. I check-in tomorrow at 3:00 pm and come home sometime Sunday afternoon. I have a room to myself and all meals are included. One of the classes is how to spin angora (rabbit)...supposed to be slippery to spin so tips and tricks will be fun to learn. I'm taking 3 classes in total. I am doing the laundry now and then can start thinking about getting my stuff together...yay!!!!!!!!


Don't make the rabbit to dizzy! :sm09: :sm09: sounds like a fun weekend. Have fun.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Heck, ..I'm trying to get more. So far, he's putting in tiled walls and full tubs instead of shower surrounds in guest and bonus room bathrooms, beams inside tray ceilings in great room, dining room and bedroom, and pocket doors from master bedroom to bathroom and from bathroom to walk in closet. We agreed to take money off the price for the side door in garage. Due to how the foundation and rock is completed, cutting a doorway now could cause problems. It's in DH's hobby part of the garage (3rd car)that has a separate big door and he's fine with not having the side door especially with more $'s to spend elsewhere like lighting, appliances or plumbing.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Not one here either.


If you end up being able to come to KAP let me know in advance. I'll go to the one in Avon and get some for you if they have it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like all is going well. It always amazes me that there aren't more pocket doors in the designs. We have a pocket door into our laundry room/1/2 bath at the back door. A regular door would have just been just in the way. We also changed the closet doors in the porch/entry to sliding doors rather than bifolds, again to save space.


We have one from kitchen to dining/living room and one from there to the hallway. Love them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

machriste said:


> My mom too had Scarlett Fever. She was quarantined, had such a high temp she lost all her hair. Must not have suffered any after affects. She died st 94 with all her own teeth.


My mom had scarlet fever also. Still had all her own teeth when she died 2 years ago. She also had mastoiditis that same year.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Internet here was spotty last night so couldnât t post pics. But, I have some of my DGGD in her hats so hopefully will post now.
> No word on the van yet. I will call this afternoon if they havenât t called me. Iâm m dog sitting with my DD2âs yorkie. I got a video yesterday of Lila and Gizmo playing tug of war and chase. Donât t know if it will upload on here but Iâll ll try.
> ...


Love the hats and dggd is cute as a button! The other items look great, too. Hope the van is finished soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Me again,
> 
> Had to post this pic of my DD1âs yorkiepoo with the purse. DGGD put it on him. Then she filled it with dog treats and gave them out to the dogs. They have three large dogs plus a cat or two.
> 
> Kathy


Cute!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's just sad beyond thought.


Indeed! The winds have risen- and the main fire is spreading, more people being evacuated.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Indeed! The winds have risen- and the main fire is spreading, more people being evacuated.


That's bad news. I hope all escape safely.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you. It is prettier than picture.


 :sm24: The Noro yarns have some lovely colour combinations! Somebody sent me a few balls, once- forgotten who!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> We had rain here but still not in Adelaide


There has been a slight shower or two- but nothing of significance as yet- watering my pots on the front steps, every morning.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

KeHinkle, love the dog with the valentine pocket especially with the imagination put with it. What a great pouch to lovingly serve dog biscuits from. Great idea, all should have one with them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

????
Poor Ryssa, I found her pink boots that go with her coat, she was NOT impressed with me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kathy, nice goose.
> Julie, nice your brother brought the gifts, makes Christmas last longer.
> 
> I worked on my sweater quite a bit today & spent this evening frogging????I'm beginning to think this yarn doesn't want to be this sweater????I th8nk I'm back on track now, thank goodness, it took forever.
> ...


 :sm24: Thanks Bonnie! The fudge is all gone, but I have yet to open the package of drawer liners!

That is very frustrating when it's one step forward, two back!

Glad your dentist visit worked out so well!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> My childhood dentist used to drill and fill and I spit out the same silver he put in last week, I always thought that he was running quite a racket charging our parents so much and collecting all the silver back. I never knew exactly what the fillings were made of, but, they were silver in color.
> He also set up his business right across from the (7th, 8th & 9th grade school) Junior High School.


It is Mercury- not Silver- that is why so many choose to have their old fillings dug out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive lived in 3 different counties,, what you In America would call states, but never moved house , I'm now back in North Yorkshire what we were originally in , ????


Had to read this, twice, to make sure I was comprehending! Then I recalled how the Yorkshire Ridings were all changed- I gather they have gone back? or is it only in North Yorkshire?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Glad you got nice presents.., mm yummy fudge. Another humid day and night but no more rain, oh well. Tomorrow is only to be 24c so will be nice.


We are about the same, today!

Are you back to your volunteering?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I don't either....so senseless...


Indeed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Heavens, was that a result of the scarlet fever? Didn't have any idea that could happen. In fact I think I'll have to look up scarlet fever as now that I think about it I'm not sure I even know what that is! Heard of it of course, just never gave it much thought.


Scarlet Fever is almost certainly the cause of my brother Alastair's many health problems- especially his heart.

He was very ill with it age somewhere around 4 or 5 was in the Bannockburn Infirmary for a couple of months- we were allowed only to wave to him, from outside, then they took his Teddy Bear, and insisted on burning it- he was devastated.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> What flavor fudge was it? You didn't even share a picture. . . to make us all drool. Over here we have lots of beautiful blueberry fields. One of the local candy shops makes and sells out quickly "blueberry fudge" It is very Tasty. :sm02:


Sorry- all gone and into the rubbish! Maybe I should share a photo of the drawer liners?

Am getting a new Duvet cover and pillow cases at excellent Sale prices, the other, good one, was badly damaged when my neighbour was doing the light in my bedroom- he has to have put the drill down on it while it was still revolving, Grrr! Have now a small piece of pure cotton to patch it, but I was talking it through with Fran, we think I also need to get one of those mending patches to reinforce it.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

machriste said:


> I like her too. Love seeing her wardrobe. I have had a hard time getting the books from the library; there is always a long wait list!! I was thinking about another mystery writer I really like-Louise Penney. Her sleuth is Gammache, head of homicide for Montreal. Most books take place in a small village near the US/Canada border called Three Pines. The characters who live there are endearing.
> 
> I have always hated going to the dentist. I have a good one now but still dread going. But I always come away thinking to myself, "Oh, that wasn't so bad." But I still dread going the next time.


Don't you have an interlibrary loan service. The last book I ordered came from MA., This one came from the State of Maine Library. A lot of the independent writers also use "indi" publishers also or self publish. I asked why local library did not have local Authors and that is what I was told. It is not in their regular purchasing publishers. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kathy, lovely work & cute GGD
> 
> I went into town for a few groceries & to stop at the library, they called to say they had a book I requested.
> OMG, the road from here to the highway-2.5 Miles, is a sheet of ice. There is a steep hill & just on the other side of it someone had gone in the ditch, at the same place the truck did a little loop de loo even though I was only going about 35mph/55 km but I managed to keep it on the road. When I came home another vehicle was in the ditch at that spot. DH has now gone to see if he can pull them out. I'm glad to be home.
> The library was having a book sale of donated books, 0.50 each or $3/bag full. Someone had donated a bunch of Kathy Reichs books, I picked up 8 of them & the good news is I was guessing & only brought home 1 I had already read. When I'm done with them, I will donate them back again.


 :sm06: Don't you just love driving on ice? Glad you kept it on the road, David said that going through Omaha today, he's seen 2 in the ditch so far. Nice that you were able to pick up some books at the sale.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i just watched a promo for Aussie rules football. i loved it. especially when someone stands on the shoulder of a person from the other team to catch the ball. i could get hooked for sure. --- sam



darowil said:


> We had rain here but still not in Adelaide


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'll have to look for Gammache, sounds interesting.
> David watched Miss Fisher with me sometimes, lol, he wasn't quite sure what to think of her. :sm04:


I love Miss Fisher, her outfits are fabulous as are the cars, and Art Deco decor. She is such a flirt and is lots of fun.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> You were brave to do that. As much as I dislike needles, I wouldn't be able to have that kind of work done without freezing. When I went to the endodontist, he gave me anaesthetic.


 :sm24: Fortunately the dentist did stop each time when it got unbearable!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> I too almost said the same thing :sm02:


 :sm12:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> How is he?


Ringo? he is doing well- enjoys meeting with people in the mornings, as we walk- glad we are doing it when the sun has warmed things up a little.

Alastair was heading over to the house he is fixing up for his youngest- the only one with a partner- he was to tackle a pile of concrete with a diamond tipped (drill?). Expecting to be very tired and dusty!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

aren't we wonderful!!! --- SAM



gottastch said:


> Wrist is good again (thank goodness). Getting to knitting was fine. Main roads are fine but side streets are iffy at best. Of course DH said he'd be fine driving and he'll be home tonight...maybe late...but home. Men!!! Sorry Sam :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> That's bad news. I hope all escape safely.


So far the worst number of deaths was about 16 Suffolk breeding stock who had been so badly burned (I guess) the SPCA had to euthanise them- oddly the cattle in the same paddock were ok, Major loss for the breeder though. All people ok, so far- just dislocated.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> ????
> Poor Ryssa, I found her pink boots that go with her coat, she was NOT impressed with me.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm25: What a meany you are, Kaye Jo!!!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

That does sound exciting - take lots of pictures. --- sam



gottastch said:


> Morning. I got up early and whipped the house into shape...glad that's done for the week...just in time to check out the driveway to see if round 1 of shoveling is due.
> 
> I'm getting excited for my spinning retreat this weekend. I check-in tomorrow at 3:00 pm and come home sometime Sunday afternoon. I have a room to myself and all meals are included. One of the classes is how to spin angora (rabbit)...supposed to be slippery to spin so tips and tricks will be fun to learn. I'm taking 3 classes in total. I am doing the laundry now and then can start thinking about getting my stuff together...yay!!!!!!!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Indeed! The winds have risen- and the main fire is spreading, more people being evacuated.


Oh dear, that doesn't sound good.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

isn't she wonderful - i love that show. there are books also. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> Good morning! We've had a temperature change, so a little cooler. How is everyone experiencing harsh weather doing? Is their any relief? I think we had some much needed rain last night.
> 
> I've been watching Miss Fisher's Murder Mysteries and love it! I hope they have a season 4. I did read that they will have several movies so I look forward to that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Oh dear, that doesn't sound good.


The region does get a lot of wildfires- not exactly sure what the causes are? There are a lot of forestry blocks, but also they do seem to suffer a lot from drought.
Hopefully people will be ok- apparently the only building lost so far was a shed (I think that was what I heard?)


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> ????
> Poor Ryssa, I found her pink boots that go with her coat, she was NOT impressed with me.


Poor Ryssa! :sm16:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Indeed! The winds have risen- and the main fire is spreading, more people being evacuated.


That's not good, I hope the winds die down so they can get it back under control again.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Scarlet Fever is almost certainly the cause of my brother Alastair's many health problems- especially his heart.
> 
> He was very ill with it age somewhere around 4 or 5 was in the Bannockburn Infirmary for a couple of months- we were allowed only to wave to him, from outside, then they took his Teddy Bear, and insisted on burning it- he was devastated.


It really seems to have played havoc with people, that's for sure. Too bad about his teddy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's not good, I hope the winds die down so they can get it back under control again.


Waiting for the next news broadcast - won't be for about another hour!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm25: What a meany you are, Kaye Jo!!!!!!


 :sm23: I know, aren't I awful? Worse that I laugh, but I do tell her how beautiful she is. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Poor Ryssa! :sm16:


 :sm04:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful work Kathy. love the hats. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Internet here was spotty last night so couldnât t post pics. But, I have some of my DGGD in her hats so hopefully will post now.
> No word on the van yet. I will call this afternoon if they havenât t called me. Iâm m dog sitting with my DD2âs yorkie. I got a video yesterday of Lila and Gizmo playing tug of war and chase. Donât t know if it will upload on here but Iâll ll try.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It really seems to have played havoc with people, that's for sure. Too bad about his teddy.


Of course it was before vaccinations and inoculations became common place- I do have a scar on my left arm from picking the scar from my Diphtheria vaccination when I was about 18 months old. My GGrand Mother Edith Jones and her 11 year old Mwyffanwy died in the Scarlet Fever Epidemics in the 1880's.

He was very cut up not being allowed to bring Teddy home.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Caught up, at last!! Taken me most of the morning- mainly because yesterday's shopping trip involved a lot of travel- but I got the block of solid Shampoo I was looking for- to avoid yet more plastic waste- I am assured it should last for about 60 washes- provided I keep it dry between uses!

I was quite tired by the time I got home!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm23: I know, aren't I awful? Worse that I laugh, but I do tell her how beautiful she is. :sm04:


I guess she does forgive you! :sm19:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess she does forgive you! :sm19:


She's curled up sleeping next to me now. :sm04:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> She's curled up sleeping next to me now. :sm04:


Good on her!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Had to read this, twice, to make sure I was comprehending! Then I recalled how the Yorkshire Ridings were all changed- I gather they have gone back? or is it only in North Yorkshire?


Not sure about other parts just know that now when we need to give our address or use sat nav , it says North Yorkshire


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm sure they wanted to take precautions not to spread the disease.
> Diphtheria was a terrible disease before immunizations. I remember my mom talking about neighbors who got sick & died, then a while later new people were going to move into the house & started cleaning & fixing, they also got sick & died so the house was burned.


Yes, I think she was very lucky to come through it unscathed and no-one else caught it - parents, 2 sisters and a brother. Must have been around 1935.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like all is going well. It always amazes me that there aren't more pocket doors in the designs. We have a pocket door into our laundry room/1/2 bath at the back door. A regular door would have just been just in the way. We also changed the closet doors in the porch/entry to sliding doors rather than bifolds, again to save space.


Pocket doors?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

http://www.google.com/search?q=pocket+doors&rlz=1C1ZCEB_enUS832US832&oq=pocket+doors&aqs=chrome..69i57j0l5.5167j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8



KateB said:


> Pocket doors?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Internet here was spotty last night so couldnât t post pics. But, I have some of my DGGD in her hats so hopefully will post now.
> No word on the van yet. I will call this afternoon if they havenât t called me. Iâm m dog sitting with my DD2âs yorkie. I got a video yesterday of Lila and Gizmo playing tug of war and chase. Donât t know if it will upload on here but Iâll ll try.
> ...


Lovely knitting and a gorgeous wee girl!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kathy, lovely work & cute GGD
> 
> I went into town for a few groceries & to stop at the library, they called to say they had a book I requested.
> OMG, the road from here to the highway-2.5 Miles, is a sheet of ice. There is a steep hill & just on the other side of it someone had gone in the ditch, at the same place the truck did a little loop de loo even though I was only going about 35mph/55 km but I managed to keep it on the road. When I came home another vehicle was in the ditch at that spot. DH has now gone to see if he can pull them out. I'm glad to be home.
> The library was having a book sale of donated books, 0.50 each or $3/bag full. Someone had donated a bunch of Kathy Reichs books, I picked up 8 of them & the good news is I was guessing & only brought home 1 I had already read. When I'm done with them, I will donate them back again.


One thing I dont miss about the winters is driving on thick ice roads , glad you managed to stay out of the ditch 
I remember driving in northern Sweden and the car just started to spin when it stopped it was facing exactly the way we wanted to go after sitting for a few minutes and thanking whoever for keeping us from hitting any of the trees that were on both sides of us I turned the key and continued on


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

thewren said:


> aren't we wonderful!!! --- SAM


Our bodies were Knitted together within the womb. :sm02: 
The skin heals all within itself, biggest organ off entire body. Wonders of wonders and wonderful God.
Knitting is in the Bible! LOL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Of course it was before vaccinations and inoculations became common place- I do have a scar on my left arm from picking the scar from my Diphtheria vaccination when I was about 18 months old. My GGrand Mother Edith Jones and her 11 year old Mwyffanwy died in the Scarlet Fever Epidemics in the 1880's.
> 
> He was very cut up not being allowed to bring Teddy home.


My dad lost his mum , dad and baby sister during a TB Epidemic must have been in the late 1930ies as he was 15 and had 2 younger brothers to look after


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not sure about other parts just know that now when we need to give our address or use sat nav , it says North Yorkshire


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> One thing I dont miss about the winters is driving on thick ice roads , glad you managed to stay out of the ditch
> I remember driving in northern Sweden and the car just started to spin when it stopped it was facing exactly the way we wanted to go after sitting for a few minutes and thanking whoever for keeping us from hitting any of the trees that were on both sides of us I turned the key and continued on


I remembered the winter right after my mom got her license, she did that in the driveway to the highway, scared the beejeebers out of herself, we thought it was great!! She said she never wanted to do that again. :sm23:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> http://www.google.com/search?q=pocket+doors&rlz=1C1ZCEB_enUS832US832&oq=pocket+doors&aqs=chrome..69i57j0l5.5167j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


Lol I was thinking those little low down doors you sometimes see in very old cottages ????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> ????
> Poor Ryssa, I found her pink boots that go with her coat, she was NOT impressed with me.


Cute!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My dad lost his mum , dad and baby sister during a TB Epidemic must have been in the late 1930ies as he was 15 and had 2 younger brothers to look after


That's awful, what a lot for a teen to deal with.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My dad lost his mum , dad and baby sister during a TB Epidemic must have been in the late 1930ies as he was 15 and had 2 younger brothers to look after


TB and Poliomylitis (?sp), oh, and Rheumatic fever were pretty bad in my very early years, but the latter two we did not hear much about, until we were in New Zealand.
That must have been devastating for your dad. Good on him for looking after the others!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> http://www.google.com/search?q=pocket+doors&rlz=1C1ZCEB_enUS832US832&oq=pocket+doors&aqs=chrome..69i57j0l5.5167j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


Thanks Sam, I don't think I've ever seen one of those - sliding doors yes, but not ones that disappear into the wall. Clever idea.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Scarlet Fever is almost certainly the cause of my brother Alastair's many health problems- especially his heart.
> 
> He was very ill with it age somewhere around 4 or 5 was in the Bannockburn Infirmary for a couple of months- we were allowed only to wave to him, from outside, then they took his Teddy Bear, and insisted on burning it- he was devastated.


My #! son also had scarlet fever. I was open about it and kept son home in dark room quarantined. I was the only one tending him in the duration. A friend called and said and showed me a note that the nurse sent home to all the other parents in the school. The note said he did not really have Scarlet Fever as though she was the DR. She wanted to minimise panic, so sent out lies. I told the truth and gave Drs name who diagnosed and let them make up their own mind. I found it funny as they wanted him quarantined and not come to school, but he wasn't really that sick.

SAD I never had confidence in that school nurse.My daughter before this went to the nurse as she had a big blister where she held her pencil that hurt or itch or something. She was sent to the nurse who lanced the blister and put a bandaid on it. We went to do an errand right after school while DH watched son. I couldn't even take her in anywhere, she was so covered with chicken pox. LOL, LOL LOL Her teacher and nurse had never had them. They were messing with viruses without a license. LOL :sm23:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> That's awful, what a lot for a teen to deal with.


It was but they lived in a small village and every one helped him until just after his 17 th birthday , for some reason someone told social services who came and took his 2 brothers away , youngest was adopted and moved to the very south of Sweden and my dad couldnt find him again till he was an adult, middle one was taken into care but deemed to old for adoption which was good for dad as he managed to keep in contact with him


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Indeed! The winds have risen- and the main fire is spreading, more people being evacuated.


That's terrible.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> ????
> Poor Ryssa, I found her pink boots that go with her coat, she was NOT impressed with me.


Oh she looks so cute but not happy. How do you keep the boots on her? I put Candy's boots on and the next thing I know, she's thrown them off.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It was but they lived in a small village and every one helped him until just after his 17 th birthday , for some reason someone told social services who came and took his 2 brothers away , youngest was adopted and moved to the very south of Sweden and my dad couldnt find him again till he was an adult, middle one was taken into care but deemed to old for adoption which was good for dad as he managed to keep in contact with him


Not being able to find the younger one must have been very hard on him emotionally, thank goodness the middle one was able to keep contact.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ringo? he is doing well- enjoys meeting with people in the mornings, as we walk- glad we are doing it when the sun has warmed things up a little.
> 
> Alastair was heading over to the house he is fixing up for his youngest- the only one with a partner- he was to tackle a pile of concrete with a diamond tipped (drill?). Expecting to be very tired and dusty!


I'm happy that Ringo is doing well but I meant Alastair.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Oh she looks so cute but not happy. How do you keep the boots on her? I put Candy's boots on and the next thing I know, she's thrown them off.


Lol, she wasn't happy, I took them off her and she promptly wanted to go back out, _without_ them. lol 
They have elastic around just below the top, and then velcro, they aren't terribly easy to get on her, but then she's also not terribly accommodating about it either. She doesn't try to get them off, but she does lift a bag leg and stretch it, then the other, I keep waiting for her to try to walk on her front feet only.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So far the worst number of deaths was about 16 Suffolk breeding stock who had been so badly burned (I guess) the SPCA had to euthanise them- oddly the cattle in the same paddock were ok, Major loss for the breeder though. All people ok, so far- just dislocated.


Thank goodness people are ok but sad about the animals. It's beginning to sound like the California fires.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thanks Sam, I don't think I've ever seen one of those - sliding doors yes, but not ones that disappear into the wall. Clever idea.


We used to have them at our old farm house. They have become quite popular here now. I could use one on my guest bedroom door. The people that owned my house didn't put a door on this room and I'm using it as a den/office.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I checked one of our local Walmarts awhile back but will check again. Actually, there is a liquor store even closer to me so will check there too.


Poledra65 said:


> Liquor store, it's not alcoholic, but they usually have the really good Australian one at liquor stores, or health food stores have some too. I usually get mine at the local liquor store, though I think Walmart has it in there liquor section too now.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It was but they lived in a small village and every one helped him until just after his 17 th birthday , for some reason someone told social services who came and took his 2 brothers away , youngest was adopted and moved to the very south of Sweden and my dad couldnt find him again till he was an adult, middle one was taken into care but deemed to old for adoption which was good for dad as he managed to keep in contact with him


That must have been so difficult for all of them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol, she wasn't happy, I took them off her and she promptly wanted to go back out, _without_ them. lol
> They have elastic around just below the top, and then velcro, they aren't terribly easy to get on her, but then she's also not terribly accommodating about it either. She doesn't try to get them off, but she does lift a bag leg and stretch it, then the other, I keep waiting for her to try to walk on her front feet only.


Mine don't have any elastic around the top - just velcro. I have trouble getting them on her; don't know if I get her paw down far enough or maybe she's just got too much fur on her paw. It would be funny to see Ryssa walking on her front feet.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I had Scarlett Fever at age 4 or 5. Only thing I remember about it is that my temperature got so high my nose started bleeding so heavily my parents had to take me to the hospital and I remember the doctor(s) there packing my nose with gauze. No loss of hair or teeth.


machriste said:


> My mom too had Scarlett Fever. She was quarantined, had such a high temp she lost all her hair. Must not have suffered any after affects. She died st 94 with all her own teeth.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I loved that series too. It would be nice to get more of it.


Poledra65 said:


> I LOVE Phryne Fisher, she's my favorite female detective right behind Miss Marple.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is what I don't like about Noro; the thick & thin yarns. Was the Noro yarn you use a worsted weight? Right now I'm still finishing the toe on DGD sock and also started a hat for oldest DGS's birthday which is Tuesday but would like to make this next.


sassafras123 said:


> I have been thinking that and think you definately could. Would even be fun to get in the cotton rounds and make dishcloths! Noro does do colors well but i am not so happy with their thick then thin patches in yarn. Will check yarns this week when i go to Joanns. Havent tried looking for ring to hold both yarns. Just feeling yucky with weather and happy to meditatively pick and throw and watch the magic of color changes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love, love love all your delicate work. Also love the hats. You are very talented. I think I saw the video on FB of the dogs playing tug of war & chase; very cute. My oldest DD has a yorkie.


kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Internet here was spotty last night so couldnât t post pics. But, I have some of my DGGD in her hats so hopefully will post now.
> No word on the van yet. I will call this afternoon if they havenât t called me. Iâm m dog sitting with my DD2âs yorkie. I got a video yesterday of Lila and Gizmo playing tug of war and chase. Donât t know if it will upload on here but Iâll ll try.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I so agree Joy. I've gone a few womens retreats associated with churches and enjoyed them. Would absolutely love a craft related retreat, which actually what the KAP is isn't it? I have a friend leaving on Sat. on a crochet cruise for a week; 104 crocheters headed down around Belize and other lovely places.


sassafras123 said:


> Gottastitch, wonderful you are going to spinning retreat. I just attended Buddhist womens retreat. I use to attend quilting retreats. So restorative to have 3 hots and a cot and time for your hobby.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree that DGD is stealing the show; outshines all your hard work! (just kidding; your work still stands out beautifully)


Poledra65 said:


> Awe! What a little cutie!! Great hat and lace by the way, but DGD is stealing the show. :sm04:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Adorable!


kehinkle said:


> Me again,
> 
> Had to post this pic of my DD1âs yorkiepoo with the purse. DGGD put it on him. Then she filled it with dog treats and gave them out to the dogs. They have three large dogs plus a cat or two.
> 
> Kathy


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

budasha said:


> We used to have them at our old farm house. They have become quite popular here now. I could use one on my guest bedroom door. The people that owned my house didn't put a door on this room and I'm using it as a den/office.


In order to add a bathroom to very old cape style house they had to put in a pocket sliding door to the bathroom. There was a flimsy hollow core door that kept sliding off the track. Replaced with a solid panel door and a different track and it works very well except when grandsons push on it. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thank goodness people are ok but sad about the animals. It's beginning to sound like the California fires.


No where near the same scale, thank goodness!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are so sweet Tami! I'm going to a liquor store or two tomorrow searching for it. Better still, I'll call around first. 
Goodness knows as a major university town there are plenty of them! LOLOL!


tami_ohio said:


> If you end up being able to come to KAP let me know in advance. I'll go to the one in Avon and get some for you if they have it.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> It was but they lived in a small village and every one helped him until just after his 17 th birthday , for some reason someone told social services who came and took his 2 brothers away , youngest was adopted and moved to the very south of Sweden and my dad couldnt find him again till he was an adult, middle one was taken into care but deemed to old for adoption which was good for dad as he managed to keep in contact with him


Happy that he was able to keep contact with at least 1 brother. Social Services don't step in when they should and make big stands where they shouldn't. There were 2 young girls last year in Maine, murdered by family members. SS would not do anything to stop the abuse and the young girls are no longer with us. How sad that they try to play "GOD". Social Services :sm25: :sm25:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh she looks so cute!!! I can just imagine my dogs eating them as they pulled them off and that's only if I managed to get the on them. Do they make Ryssa walk funny like some I've seen on videos?


Poledra65 said:


> ????
> Poor Ryssa, I found her pink boots that go with her coat, she was NOT impressed with me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto!


Fan said:


> I love Miss Fisher, her outfits are fabulous as are the cars, and Art Deco decor. She is such a flirt and is lots of fun.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes you/men are Sam....sometimes can't live with 'em but sure don't want to live without 'em!


thewren said:


> aren't we wonderful!!! --- SAM


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Speaking of Social Services or Child Protective Services, they are still investigating the deaths of 2 women and their 5 adopted children here on the coast last spring. One of them drove the family SUV from a turnout directly over the high cliff with no skid marks, so it was deemed on purpose. They had been investigated about the kids in MN and fled from there to Washington State. When one of the kids begged a neighbor for food, the neighbor called CPS. The women fled from there and ended up killing themselves and all the kids the following week. Such a sad story. We just don't have enough qualified people in these positions or something.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> i just watched a promo for Aussie rules football. i loved it. especially when someone stands on the shoulder of a person from the other team to catch the ball. i could get hooked for sure. --- sam


I used to love watching Aussie rules too. But they don't seem to show it here any more. I never understood it, but it was great fun to watch, my eldest used to watch it with me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How sad. You are correct about not having enough workers with CPS. There is quite a shortage nationwide I believe. All overworked and underpaid. Terrible situation.


MindyT said:


> Speaking of Social Services or Child Protective Services, they are still investigating the deaths of 2 women and their 5 adopted children here on the coast last spring. One of them drove the family SUV from a turnout directly over the high cliff with no skid marks, so it was deemed on purpose. They had been investigated about the kids in MN and fled from there to Washington State. When one of the kids begged a neighbor for food, the neighbor called CPS. The women fled from there and ended up killing themselves and all the kids the following week. Such a sad story. We just don't have enough qualified people in these positions or something.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, glad you got home safely. I buy books at library sales and then donate them back also.

KayeJo, had to laugh, Ryssa looks like she is pouting.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, i think it was worsted wt. ball band says size 8 knitting needles. The other point all wool so have to hand wash. Not so bad for a hat but wouldnt use for something i wash more often. Noro does have nice long color before color changes. Thinking would be fun to use basics of pattern to make fingerless mitts but definately would use washable yarn!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mindy, breaks my heart. So, so sad. 

Started purple socks on my cubic needles, really like them. Noro yarn looking like i may not have enough to finish hat! I am starting decreases but worried. 

Does anyone know another brand that has long colorways? 

Bought myself 2nd pair of the red plaid flannel pj’s i bought yesterday. They are THE softest flannel and on sale (guess no one wants red plaid flannel pj’s post holidays) for $16.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> ...It's in DH's hobby part of the garage (3rd car)that has a separate big door and he's fine with not having the side door especially with more $'s to spend elsewhere like lighting, appliances or plumbing.


That side door is a required code here. Not saying it is the same where you are building but it might be worth it to check.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Enjoy your "Spinning Advance". None of us want to retreat as we don't have time to do over. I'm sure it will be much fun. I took 1 class many years ago with a friend. We both had Angora Rabbits at the time...


One of the teachers contacted me via email today with additional instructions to also bring a spun single to ply with the angora we will be spinning. Gotta get busy and spin a little bit tonight then...oh darn - lol ????


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Internet here was spotty last night so couldnât t post pics. But, I have some of my DGGD in her hats so hopefully will post now...


Lovely work and a very cute DGD!!! Hope you hear about the van soon.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gottastitch, wonderful you are going to spinning retreat. I just attended Buddhist womens retreat. I use to attend quilting retreats. So restorative to have 3 hots and a cot and time for your hobby.


????????????


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Don't tire yourself out getting ready, it can mostly wait until you get back. LOL


I took my time...ended up shoveling 3 times about 3 hours apart but it wasn't too heavy that way. DH was appreciative that he didn't have to do it. Yes, he did come home!!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Don't make the rabbit to dizzy! :sm09: :sm09: sounds like a fun weekend. Have fun.


LOL :sm02:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> aren't we wonderful!!! --- SAM


Almost all the time, yes :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

They work great & don't take up space 


KateB said:


> Thanks Sam, I don't think I've ever seen one of those - sliding doors yes, but not ones that disappear into the wall. Clever idea.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

If they were doing well & getting help you would think someone could have told social services to take a hike. Not fair to take the young one so far from family 


Swedenme said:


> It was but they lived in a small village and every one helped him until just after his 17 th birthday , for some reason someone told social services who came and took his 2 brothers away , youngest was adopted and moved to the very south of Sweden and my dad couldnt find him again till he was an adult, middle one was taken into care but deemed to old for adoption which was good for dad as he managed to keep in contact with him


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Speaking of Social Services or Child Protective Services, they are still investigating the deaths of 2 women and their 5 adopted children here on the coast last spring. One of them drove the family SUV from a turnout directly over the high cliff with no skid marks, so it was deemed on purpose. They had been investigated about the kids in MN and fled from there to Washington State. When one of the kids begged a neighbor for food, the neighbor called CPS. The women fled from there and ended up killing themselves and all the kids the following week. Such a sad story. We just don't have enough qualified people in these positions or something.


That's terrible. I can never understand how someone can take kids with them when they decide to kill themselves. A young man from our community murdered his wife & son before committing suicide a few years ago. The parents & grandparents were & still are totally devastated.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, a terrible thing. So much these days also of male significant others (whether husband or partner) killing woman and children before themselves. Must be a good psychological reason and I wish I knew it. I always wish they would follow the story more and find out WHY. Is it money, sex, jobs, or what. Often it is 3 or 4 little ones. I can't help but think it was too much money pressure to take care of that many people in today's society. But, that's just me. Looks like storm on the way with 5 or 6 days of rain to come next week.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I checked one of our local Walmarts awhile back but will check again. Actually, there is a liquor store even closer to me so will check there too.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Mine don't have any elastic around the top - just velcro. I have trouble getting them on her; don't know if I get her paw down far enough or maybe she's just got too much fur on her paw. It would be funny to see Ryssa walking on her front feet.


They aren't easy to get on, I do get them so that I can feel the top of her foot through the top of the boot. Lol, yes it would.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I had Scarlett Fever at age 4 or 5. Only thing I remember about it is that my temperature got so high my nose started bleeding so heavily my parents had to take me to the hospital and I remember the doctor(s) there packing my nose with gauze. No loss of hair or teeth.


Thank goodness it wasn't any worse than it was.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh she looks so cute!!! I can just imagine my dogs eating them as they pulled them off and that's only if I managed to get the on them. Do they make Ryssa walk funny like some I've seen on videos?


Lol, when she'll walk, mostly she just stands in one spot and stretches on back leg out behind her, the the other. I think if she could get both back legs up at the same time, she would.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Speaking of Social Services or Child Protective Services, they are still investigating the deaths of 2 women and their 5 adopted children here on the coast last spring. One of them drove the family SUV from a turnout directly over the high cliff with no skid marks, so it was deemed on purpose. They had been investigated about the kids in MN and fled from there to Washington State. When one of the kids begged a neighbor for food, the neighbor called CPS. The women fled from there and ended up killing themselves and all the kids the following week. Such a sad story. We just don't have enough qualified people in these positions or something.


That's awful, I can't even imagine where you'd have to be mentally to take the life of a child. There was a case in San Antonio when I lived there, where they'd taken the children and given them back I think 2x, then the couple took off and the neighbors complained that there was an awful smell coming from the house, they found the children dead under the house.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, glad you got home safely. I buy books at library sales and then donate them back also.
> 
> KayeJo, had to laugh, Ryssa looks like she is pouting.


Lol, she _was_ pouting. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's terrible. I can never understand how someone can take kids with them when they decide to kill themselves. A young man from our community murdered his wife & son before committing suicide a few years ago. The parents & grandparents were & still are totally devastated.


That's so sad, and so hard on those left behind, and there will never be any closure.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I LOVE Phryne Fisher, she's my favorite female detective right behind Miss Marple.


Just finished season 3, and I am so sad that it ends there! I hope the movies come on Netflix soon. At least she and Jack finally had a real kiss!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love the clothes and her flirtatious attitude..how scandalous,


My DS and BIL are watching. They are both very conservative, but they like it. I think they will be pretty shocked at some of the episodes! I love her spunk! I wish I looked that good in a hat! I love hers. I agree on the clothes! She is a fun person!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have a pocket door between br and lr - and one between br to bathroom. i really like them. don't know why they put a bifold on the closet. --- sam

.


Bonnie7591 said:


> They work great & don't take up space


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

was that the one where she flies away with her father on the way to England? --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> Just finished season 3, and I am so sad that it ends there! I hope the movies come on Netflix soon. At least she and Jack finally had a real kiss!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm afraid if I live where you and many others here do (in snow country) I'd have to just hibernate or hire someone to clear the snow; if I tried I'd end up in bed for days on end I'm afraid. Good idea to suggest your DH take an extra set of clothes and possibly stay overnight nearer work at a hotel. Sorry you seem to have strained your back and wrist doing all that shoveling but your are right the fellowship alone is good.


I'm with you, Gwen! I don't think I could live with all that cold weather. I think it's cold here, and don't laugh, but it's only 25 F, but the wind makes it seem colder. I'm sure I also don't dress for cold weather!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

The boys are coming to visit this weekend! It's been a while since they were able to come. I got some Valentine boxes at Home Depot and we are going to make them. They sort of want to go to Legoland or the Crayola Experience, but not sure we will do that. I have a baby shower Saturday which cuts into our time. Thankfully, DD is going to babysit for me.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never made tomato jam but Mom used to make what she called Chili sauce, a sort of relish of tomatoes, apples, onions, brown sugar & spices. ... Last time I made it it didn't want to get thick. My cousin told me she does it in the slow cooker & lets it simmer all day . I'll try that next time. As kids we used it instead of ketchup.


How do you use tomato jam? I usually associate jam with toast!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> A good, kind dentist does make a big difference.
> The back teeth have 3 roots I think it is, holding them in, so much harder to get out, 2 or 3 anyway.


I love my dentist! I've had several throughout the years, and never had a bad one. Lucky I guess.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Same here--61F today and we were outside without coats. Friday back down to 35.
> 
> The shed came--one guy delivered it and I was amazed. He has this little machine that holds the whole thing (fully built shed) and he just drove it up into the yard, put it where we wanted it, leveled it, and that was that. I'm sure he does it all the time (and he said ours, at 10 x 12 feet, is one of the "smaller ones" he deals with), but I was very impressed at how efficient it was. I got a lot of DD's stuff moved in there, some of my own that I don't need/want in the craft room, and will move more tomorrow afternoon, though we are expecting rain again.


Yeah for the shed being in.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Back home. Good day with Gordon and now to catch up here.
Ended up spending about 8 hours knitting Mum a scarf yesterday. She left her cooler stuff behind and with her arthritis in her neck playing up she tried to get a scarf but couldn't find one. So I said if we can get some thick yarn I could knit one. All we found was a kit with 6 balls, but it included the needles. SO knitted up 3 of the balls yesterday after we got home from shopping at 3pm. So now I have 300 grams to add to my stash! But under the circumstances it fits into a 'legal' stash increase for me.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> One thing I dont miss about the winters is driving on thick ice roads , glad you managed to stay out of the ditch
> I remember driving in northern Sweden and the car just started to spin when it stopped it was facing exactly the way we wanted to go after sitting for a few minutes and thanking whoever for keeping us from hitting any of the trees that were on both sides of us I turned the key and continued on


Many years ago I was driving down to Hereford with DD#1 about 18 months old sitting in the back. It started to snow heavily on the way and at one point I went up a small hill, round a bend at the top and just kept on going round and round and slid gracefully backwards into a ditch. Some men working on the road further along saw what happened, came up and peered in the window, said "Are you alright love"? I said yes, so four of them got one on each corner of the car and lifted it out of the ditch and put us back on the road and we went on our merry way!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm sure that you have heard about the terrible droughts in parts of the country. 10 days ago they were delighted that the drought had broken. But now the rain is still falling, floods and terrible mud and the cattle who survived the drought are now dying as there is no way to rescue them. 300,000 dead so far.

And these are a very long way from the Townsville floods even though in the same state.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm sure that you have heard about the terrible droughts in parts of the country. 10 days ago they were delighted that the drought had broken. But now the rain is still falling, floods and terrible mud and the cattle who survived the drought are now dying as there is no way to rescue them. 300,000 dead so far.


Strewth- how to bankrupt the farming community with two events.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol, she wasn't happy, I took them off her and she promptly wanted to go back out, _without_ them. lol
> They have elastic around just below the top, and then velcro, they aren't terribly easy to get on her, but then she's also not terribly accommodating about it either. She doesn't try to get them off, but she does lift a bag leg and stretch it, then the other, I keep waiting for her to try to walk on her front feet only.


She just might do it one of these days , would be funny to see ????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Strewth- how to bankrupt the farming community with two events.


It must be devastating to them. As if the drought wasn't bad enough.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> That must have been so difficult for all of them.


My dad never talked about it , the little I know came from my Uncle who also barely talked about that time .


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> I'm sure that you have heard about the terrible droughts in parts of the country. 10 days ago they were delighted that the drought had broken. But now the rain is still falling, floods and terrible mud and the cattle who survived the drought are now dying as there is no way to rescue them. 300,000 dead so far.
> 
> And these are a very long way from the Townsville floods even though in the same state.


Poor farmers. They must be wondering what they've done to deserve all this.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's terrible. I can never understand how someone can take kids with them when they decide to kill themselves. A young man from our community murdered his wife & son before committing suicide a few years ago. The parents & grandparents were & still are totally devastated.


A similar terrible crime was happening quite often here a few years back , same story parents divorcing , husband taking children and then killing children plus themselves , the law is terribly in favour of the women when it comes to divorce courts , I know there are special cases but basically if one wants out of the marriage then that person should go wether its the man or the woman ,it shouldnt always have to be the man , women are so keen on equal rights but when it comes to the break up of marriages the want everything


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Like I promised everybody, I didn't go out yesterday only through the side door to see if there was any mail. Then I read on the news mail delivery was cancelled in Toronto due to the dangerous icy conditions, in other words I didn't even have to go outside at all, lol!


Good girl! :sm11: :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well they got the weather right... it is raining! Woo hoo, nice steady rain for the last hour or so. Lots of thunder earlier also, we missed out on the worst of the storm but that's ok. It is 93% humidity just now at 9.30pm and still 20c... oh well another muggy night. LOL.
> 
> I might even be able to see a tinge of green in the yard tomorrow after this rain... haha


Still no rain here.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Many years ago I was driving down to Hereford with DD#1 about 18 months old sitting in the back. It started to snow heavily on the way and at one point I went up a small hill, round a bend at the top and just kept on going round and round and slid gracefully backwards into a ditch. Some men working on the road further along saw what happened, came up and peered in the window, said "Are you alright love"? I said yes, so four of them got one on each corner of the car and lifted it out of the ditch and put us back on the road and we went on our merry way!


Were your hands shaking I know mine were when I set off again , Scary at the time but one of those funny stories now , can just see your car being lifted up out of the ditch by 4 men


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> It has a nice flavour, you get the lemony taste plus the heat of ginger coming through with tomato. I just put some on my lunch sandwich with smoked chicken, beetroot, and cucumber and it was good.
> 
> The latest from Nelson is that the Rabbit Island fire is suspicious but nobody held accountable as yet.
> The big fire is slowly being controlled but not out as yet. 16 helicopters in action at present, and some idiot has flown a drone over the site, where they're working.
> Talk about stupid!


Stupid indeed about the drone and how awful if those fires turn out to be deliberately lit. Many of our bush fires every year turn out to be deliberate. Shameful.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> When Marla was a child, the dentist didn't get her numbed all the way and she bit him, he hit her, so she has a valid reason to not like the dentist.


 :sm06:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I'm sure that you have heard about the terrible droughts in parts of the country. 10 days ago they were delighted that the drought had broken. But now the rain is still falling, floods and terrible mud and the cattle who survived the drought are now dying as there is no way to rescue them. 300,000 dead so far.
> 
> And these are a very long way from the Townsville floods even though in the same state.


Thats terrible , those poor farmers and animals , will the farmers get help to recover from these 2 major catastrophes,


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> It's freezing rain in Toronto at the moment. I'm not planning on going anywhere today it seems it's freezing rain all around the southern part of Ontario and they are advising people to stay at home if possible.
> It seems the schools and school bus services have been cancelled as well.
> 
> I've already been talking to Alan and he's asked me not to go anywhere as well, lol!
> Even received a text message from Janets husband advising me to stay at home. I'm beginning to feel as if I've become an old lady and I'm not capable of making my own decisions, I do realize they are only thinking the best for me but it is funny as I'm so independent in many ways.


Maybe they don't trust you after the ladder episode? :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Darowil's story reminded me of my own maternal grandmother, Bullock. She did NOT like my mother's 2nd husband, my step-father (almost no one did except his drinking buddies). We went to grandma's for 4th of July and he brought root beer. Being a good Christian woman, she said she would not allow anything with alcohol in the house and he should be ashamed giving it to children (me, DB and Sis). Needles to say, it caused a row and everyone left except me. I had been raised until age 8 by grandma and grandpa and I loved them fiercely, so I stayed and drank Postum! (No caffine allowed either.)She and grandpa were Christian Scientists.


It is funny that these non-alcoholic drinks are called ale or beer. As they are on the shelves of the supermarkets there is no alcohol in them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> No good to have fridge and freezer go out anytime, but especially in the heat of summer. Can ithey be fixed or will it mean new ones? Hope your mom feels better soon and that she goes to the rheumatologist.


It is at least 23 years old so we figure that cost in getting someone to look at it and likely say it is dead isn't worth it so are going to get a new one. She is down at Mums until Monday so we will look Monday and Wednesday if need be. At least she can stay here.
A friend of mines went during our really hot spell so on the record hot day no fridge or freezer.
A disadvantage of combined is that if one goes the other almost certainly will go as well. I was surprised that the fridge was still OK when Maryanne first rang.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's -40 here again this morning, it's been this cold for 3 days now. I almost hope it stays for another 4, I've heard that if it stays -40 for a week it will kill the bugs that are destroying the Northern Forest, I think it's called the Mountain Pine Beetle. It would be nice to stop them. It should also fix the grasshoppers ????
> We have a really good cover of snow so I don't think this should hurt anything????


Well if you are going to have really cold weather may as well be useful with it!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are beautiful Margaret , I was looking at the Miss Tilly Tidy pattern I know Im getting some money for my birthday so Ive been writing a list of what I would like , next it will be a list of what I really need ????


It's a present so get what you want. She doesn't use a lot of yarn- for me it was all stash. Actually I will put the link to my project page in and that says how much of each colour I used with a DK weight. https://www.ravelry.com/projects/darowil/miss-tilly-tidy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've been reading along, but not much time to comment.
> 
> I'm in a bit of a muddle now with the boxes:
> 
> ...


Oh dear not good.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Her patterns are very reasonable, that one was only £3 and it printed out at about 15 pages - I didn't print the last 5 as they were the making up instructions and full of coloured pictures (thinking about the amount of ink!) and I can always just view them on my iPad.


I did Miss Tilly Tidy just from the computer. The printer is in another room so never quite got around to taking the lap top in there!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> i think i am addicted to this hat! Pattern free on Ravelry. Brand New Corrugared Pillbox Hat by Ellen Rodgers made with 2 colorways of Noro Kureyon i used color 344 & 348.
> 
> And yes, the black on upper left is Maya napping.


Looks good, I like the colours.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Were your hands shaking I know mine were when I set off again , Scary at the time but one of those funny stories now , can just see your car being lifted up out of the ditch by 4 men


Good job it was only a mini!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I did Miss Tilly Tidy just from the computer. The printer is in another room so never quite got around to taking the lap top in there!


I meant to comment yesterday.... I love your Miss Tilly Tidy... :sm11:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> It's a present so get what you want. She doesn't use a lot of yarn- for me it was all stash. Actually I will put the link to my project page in and that says how much of each colour I used with a DK weight. https://www.ravelry.com/projects/darowil/miss-tilly-tidy


Lol I am getting what I want , but what I want exceeds the amount of money I have to spend ????, sons wanted to give me more but I said no they have given more than enough as they had already bought the washing machine , I will enjoy what I get , just trying to decide what to get and were from as there are no lovely yarn shops near me , I went to aldi yesterday as people rave about their yarn but it was nothing special and the cake type yarns they were selling looked nice colours but the yarn felt like wire wool it was so rough


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Good job it was only a mini!


That would definitley make it easier


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I don't like dentists but one reason was from childhood and the school dentists we had to that time.
> 
> Today it's every time I sit in their chair and the dentist says, "open wide" All I see is that his eyes turn into $$$$$ signs, lol!
> It's outrageous what they charge, then they even have the nerve to ask if you have dental insurance. If you don't it costs less, if you do they charge the insurance companies more. Vultures!!!!


Opposite here. If you go to a dentist your insurance has an arrangement with not just is a higher proportion paid but you are charged less! That point I only found out the other day.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> When my mum was just 8 she was taken to an isolation hospital outside Paisley as she had scarlet fever, diphtheria and a runny ear all at the same time! Her parents weren't allowed near and she remembered waving to them from across a field! She also remembered that my gran bought her a beautiful doll (which they could ill afford) and she wasn't allowed to bring it home in case of infection.


Aww sad enough that the kids back then couldnt have a parent with them but to not even be allowed to take the doll home... :sm03:

My mum also had scarlet fever when she was a child also...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Lol I am getting what I want , but what I want exceeds the amount of money I have to spend ????, sons wanted to give me more but I said no they have given more than enough as they had already bought the washing machine , I will enjoy what I get , just trying to decide what to get and were from as there are no lovely yarn shops near me , I went to aldi yesterday as people rave about their yarn but it was nothing special and the cake type yarns they were selling looked nice colours but the yarn felt like wire wool it was so rough


Have a look at Wool Warehouse on line. I've had some good yarn from them and their prices are pretty good compared to shops.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I may not be politically correct but I think it's nuts that we keep changing names of things because of a noisy few?


You probably aren't. But being politically correct these days means agreeing with a minority doesn't it. Whoops- not politically correct either I guess! But I agree with you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Another brutal morning here, -42C/-44F, thankfully no wind at the moment. DH hasn't even gone out to do chores yet. I'm sure glad I didn't think I was going to Quilting, just too cold.


BRRR :sm06: Glad you stayed home to keep warm.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Awe! What a little cutie!! Great hat and lace by the way, but DGD is stealing the show. :sm04:


Ditto... RE Kehinkle's photos.. :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> i think i am addicted to this hat! Pattern free on Ravelry. Brand New Corrugared Pillbox Hat by Ellen Rodgers made with 2 colorways of Noro Kureyon i used color 344 & 348.
> 
> And yes, the black on upper left is Maya napping.


That looks good- added to my Ravelry library.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Have a look at Wool Warehouse on line. I've had some good yarn from them and their prices are pretty good compared to shops.


Thank you Angela I'll take a look


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Heidi has chosen names that I, personally, do end up muddling!!!!!


I often call E Maryanne, Vicky Lucy (my surviving sister). Used to call Maryanne Ruth but now that Ruth isn't around she doesn't get that name. As I say I know who I mean, and know their name just the wrong one comes out my mouth :sm02:

Vicky delights in reminding me that I called her May once (our rabbit). So I say well better than Grandma. She went through the 8 first kids in order, threw in the budgies name before coming up with my youngest brothers name


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> ????
> Poor Ryssa, I found her pink boots that go with her coat, she was NOT impressed with me.


Awww LOL. She doesnt look very impressed at all. :sm17:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> We are about the same, today!
> 
> Are you back to your volunteering?


Oh yes, I was only off for 2 weeks over Christmas break. :sm11:

Tomorrow is to only be 20c yay another cool day.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I often call E Maryanne, Vicky Lucy (my surviving sister). Used to call Maryanne Ruth but now that Ruth isn't around she doesn't get that name. As I say I know who I mean, and know their name just the wrong one comes out my mouth :sm02:
> 
> Vicky delights in reminding me that I called her May once (our rabbit). So I say well better than Grandma. She went through the 8 first kids in order, threw in the budgies name before coming up with my youngest brothers name


I remember as a kid thinking my names Sonja when mother went through all the names , then realised I did exactly the same when I had children , a lot less children too :sm12:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh yes, I was only off for 2 weeks over Christmas break. :sm11:
> 
> Tomorrow is to only be 20c yay another cool day.


Sounds like a better day , dont think I could cope with the really high temperatures Margaret got , but 20c sounds nice , its raining and blowing a gale here , the trees are doing a right merry dance and Ive just heard someone's bin blow over


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive lived in 3 different counties,, what you In America would call states, but never moved house , I'm now back in North Yorkshire what we were originally in , ????


David had a friend whose father, grandfather and great-grandfather were all born in the same house and all in different countries.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Internet here was spotty last night so couldnât t post pics. But, I have some of my DGGD in her hats so hopefully will post now.
> No word on the van yet. I will call this afternoon if they havenât t called me. Iâm m dog sitting with my DD2âs yorkie. I got a video yesterday of Lila and Gizmo playing tug of war and chase. Donât t know if it will upload on here but Iâll ll try.
> ...


Hope that van is fixed soon especially as it increases the cost of the repairs as you can't earn while it is out of action. But some down time must be good though.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kathy, lovely work & cute GGD
> 
> I went into town for a few groceries & to stop at the library, they called to say they had a book I requested.
> OMG, the road from here to the highway-2.5 Miles, is a sheet of ice. There is a steep hill & just on the other side of it someone had gone in the ditch, at the same place the truck did a little loop de loo even though I was only going about 35mph/55 km but I managed to keep it on the road. When I came home another vehicle was in the ditch at that spot. DH has now gone to see if he can pull them out. I'm glad to be home.
> The library was having a book sale of donated books, 0.50 each or $3/bag full. Someone had donated a bunch of Kathy Reichs books, I picked up 8 of them & the good news is I was guessing & only brought home 1 I had already read. When I'm done with them, I will donate them back again.


THAts a good buy. I like Kathy Reichs. Trouble is I have even more trouble with remembering which I have read as they all have Bones in the title. Have the same problem with J.D.Robb- like her books but struggle to remember which ones as they all have Death in the titles. Don't like her books as NOra Roberts at all though.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan had hers on a sandwich. I put the chilli sauce on potatoes & meat, like you would use ketchup or mustard.


pammie1234 said:


> How do you use tomato jam? I usually associate jam with toast!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Many years ago I was driving down to Hereford with DD#1 about 18 months old sitting in the back. It started to snow heavily on the way and at one point I went up a small hill, round a bend at the top and just kept on going round and round and slid gracefully backwards into a ditch. Some men working on the road further along saw what happened, came up and peered in the window, said "Are you alright love"? I said yes, so four of them got one on each corner of the car and lifted it out of the ditch and put us back on the road and we went on our merry way!


It happens so quickly. Lucky there was no damage. When my youngest was about 2 he was sleeping in the back seat when I was on my way to work. I hit the brakes to avoid a deer & spun around about 3 times, luckily stayed on the road. He sat up & said "mom are we ok"????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm sure that you have heard about the terrible droughts in parts of the country. 10 days ago they were delighted that the drought had broken. But now the rain is still falling, floods and terrible mud and the cattle who survived the drought are now dying as there is no way to rescue them. 300,000 dead so far.
> 
> And these are a very long way from the Townsville floods even though in the same state.


That's so terrible, poor animals & so devastating to the farmers.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

quote=Swedenme]A similar terrible crime was happening quite often here a few years back , same story parents divorcing , husband taking children and then killing children plus themselves , the law is terribly in favour of the women when it comes to divorce courts , I know there are special cases but basically if one wants out of the marriage then that person should go wether its the man or the woman ,it shouldnt always have to be the man , women are so keen on equal rights but when it comes to the break up of marriages the want everything[/quote]

Very true, it used to be men just walked away & women could figure out how to survive. Now the courts seem to give so much to the women that there's nothing left for the guys to live on. I think some young women just look for a sperm donor & then take the poor guys for all they can. It makes me so mad. There should be a balance & now days there's no excuse for getting pregnant if you don't want to.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Stupid indeed about the drone and how awful if those fires turn out to be deliberately lit. Many of our bush fires every year turn out to be deliberate. Shameful.


Here too. We hear stories of people setting fires so they can get a job fighting them????how insane.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lol I am getting what I want , but what I want exceeds the amount of money I have to spend ????, sons wanted to give me more but I said no they have given more than enough as they had already bought the washing machine , I will enjoy what I get , just trying to decide what to get and were from as there are no lovely yarn shops near me , I went to aldi yesterday as people rave about their yarn but it was nothing special and the cake type yarns they were selling looked nice colours but the yarn felt like wire wool it was so rough


Do you ever buy online? Since I have very limited choice here, I do. Both yarn Paradise & Hobium are in Turkey & have very good prices, often shipping is more than the yarn but still much less than anything here. I know it's nice to feel it first but I've rarely been disappointed


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i just watched a promo for Aussie rules football. i loved it. especially when someone stands on the shoulder of a person from the other team to catch the ball. i could get hooked for sure. --- sam


I really enjoy it- that is the football I go to watch during the winter. What you saw was the probably the national level, I watch the state level. Catching the ball is called marking the ball for some reason.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Pocket doors?


I had to look it up as well.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

She's here! Born at 10.30am, 8lb 8oz, both well - name not decided yet. Going to the hospital in an hour to see her.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lol I was thinking those little low down doors you sometimes see in very old cottages ????


That was my first thought- then decided it couldn't possibly be that as others saying how wonderful they were.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> She's here! Born at 10.30am, 8lb 8oz, both well - name not decided yet. Going to the hospital in an hour to see her.


Fantastic! Another TP grandbaby. I'm glad to hear all is well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> THAts a good buy. I like Kathy Reichs. Trouble is I have even more trouble with remembering which I have read as they all have Bones in the title. Have the same problem with J.D.Robb- like her books but struggle to remember which ones as they all have Death in the titles. Don't like her books as NOra Roberts at all though.


I've read so many books over the years &didn't remember until I'd start to read the book again so I started a note book& list the titles live read under the authors name . Of course I don't carry that book around but at least I can check before I request a library book. I was impressed that I only guessed wrong on one of the 8 books I bought but at $3 for the lot, I wasn't out much & I like to donate to the library anyway.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> My #! son also had scarlet fever. I was open about it and kept son home in dark room quarantined. I was the only one tending him in the duration. A friend called and said and showed me a note that the nurse sent home to all the other parents in the school. The note said he did not really have Scarlet Fever as though she was the DR. She wanted to minimise panic, so sent out lies. I told the truth and gave Drs name who diagnosed and let them make up their own mind. I found it funny as they wanted him quarantined and not come to school, but he wasn't really that sick.
> 
> SAD I never had confidence in that school nurse.My daughter before this went to the nurse as she had a big blister where she held her pencil that hurt or itch or something. She was sent to the nurse who lanced the blister and put a bandaid on it. We went to do an errand right after school while DH watched son. I couldn't even take her in anywhere, she was so covered with chicken pox. LOL, LOL LOL Her teacher and nurse had never had them. They were messing with viruses without a license. LOL :sm23:


Maryanne's Chicken Pox about 10 years ago were diagnosed as bed bugs. I wasn't convinced when she was getting sicker and decided to treat it as Chicken Pox (my diagnosis and Vicky's who was a Med student at that time). Got a phone call from the surgery saying to come in and they stuck her in a room by herself. And I just said we were right it's Chicken Pox. Correct


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Margaret, hope your mom’s neck is better soon. Good luck finding a reasonably priced fridge for Maryann. Don’t apartments come with them there? Here appliances are provided, at least fridge & stove. Occasionally washer, dryer & dishwasher too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

For some stupid reason I woke up at 4:30, tossted & turned for an hour, then I decided if I read a while I might go back to sleep????so here I am.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you ever buy online? Since I have very limited choice here, I do. Both yarn Paradise & Hobium are in Turkey & have very good prices, often shipping is more than the yarn but still much less than anything here. I know it's nice to feel it first but I've rarely been disappointed


I was going to look at that Yarn Paradise but I cant figure out the shipping price , here if I look at a uk company the postage price is at the top of the page , I'll take another look


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> She's here! Born at 10.30am, 8lb 8oz, both well - name not decided yet. Going to the hospital in an hour to see her.


Congratulations to all!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> She's here! Born at 10.30am, 8lb 8oz, both well - name not decided yet. Going to the hospital in an hour to see her.


Thats wonderful news Kate ,Congratulations to you and your family????????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Many years ago I was driving down to Hereford with DD#1 about 18 months old sitting in the back. It started to snow heavily on the way and at one point I went up a small hill, round a bend at the top and just kept on going round and round and slid gracefully backwards into a ditch. Some men working on the road further along saw what happened, came up and peered in the window, said "Are you alright love"? I said yes, so four of them got one on each corner of the car and lifted it out of the ditch and put us back on the road and we went on our merry way!


What a wonderful story.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thats terrible , those poor farmers and animals , will the farmers get help to recover from these 2 major catastrophes,


Help has been given for the drought affected ares and I assume that more will be available soon for the floods as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lol I am getting what I want , but what I want exceeds the amount of money I have to spend ????, sons wanted to give me more but I said no they have given more than enough as they had already bought the washing machine , I will enjoy what I get , just trying to decide what to get and were from as there are no lovely yarn shops near me , I went to aldi yesterday as people rave about their yarn but it was nothing special and the cake type yarns they were selling looked nice colours but the yarn felt like wire wool it was so rough


It's so sad that no yarn shops at all. Do any of the shops sell yarn? We have Spotlight and Lincraft which seem to be similar to Walmart, Joannes etc in that they sell all types of things including yarn (and a fair bit of it) and some of our department stores also sell it (Big W - where I got the yarn for Mum's scarf- have a reasonable range at least in winter and still have some now. K Mart do to I think). So plenty of places here where you could get the type of yarn you usually use.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh yes, I was only off for 2 weeks over Christmas break. :sm11:
> 
> Tomorrow is to only be 20c yay another cool day.


22C here. Our hottest is a couple of days of 27 for the next week. Crazy January and now looking like a nice February. Won't get too excited though, but after this week only about 4 more weeks when it could be really hot.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> She's here! Born at 10.30am, 8lb 8oz, both well - name not decided yet. Going to the hospital in an hour to see her.


Yeah- how exciting. Congratulations to you all.
Wonder if the big sister is as excited now the little one has arrived. Hopefully she will be like E and continue to love her little sibling.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've read so many books over the years &didn't remember until I'd start to read the book again so I started a note book& list the titles live read under the authors name . Of course I don't carry that book around but at least I can check before I request a library book. I was impressed that I only guessed wrong on one of the 8 books I bought but at $3 for the lot, I wasn't out much & I like to donate to the library anyway.


I've just started a list tonight!
Put it in a word document but should use notes as then I can access it on any of my devices.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> It's so sad that no yarn shops at all. Do any of the shops sell yarn? We have Spotlight and Lincraft which seem to be similar to Walmart, Joannes etc in that they sell all types of things including yarn (and a fair bit of it) and some of our department stores also sell it (Big W - where I got the yarn for Mum's scarf- have a reasonable range at least in winter and still have some now. K Mart do to I think). So plenty of places here where you could get the type of yarn you usually use.


There is a shop called boyes that has a small selection of yarn but no different yarn like sock yarn and dont even ask about interchangeable needles or you get a look that says crazy woman asking weird questions , Not a knitting book insight , I was looking at a knitting book in a charity shop yesterday and I got a comment saying " oh do you knit thats a dying art nowadays , sadly the book was similar to one I have so I think I will be searching online


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cathy, thank you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, hope your mom's neck is better soon. Good luck finding a reasonably priced fridge for Maryann. Don't apartments come with them there? Here appliances are provided, at least fridge & stove. Occasionally washer, dryer & dishwasher too


Some are some aren't. But in her case it is- but that means David! He is not here so falls to me- and as it is for her she can be involved.
Stoves are included as fixtures and these days often dish washers. Most fridges, washers and dryers aren't built in and so not fixtures.
Furnished placers will have a fridge and washing machine (well generally) and maybe dishwasher and dryer.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, thank you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, congratulations ????????????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> There is a shop called boyes that has a small selection of yarn but no different yarn like sock yarn and dont even ask about interchangeable needles or you get a look that says crazy woman asking weird questions , Not a knitting book insight , I was looking at a knitting book in a charity shop yesterday and I got a comment saying " oh do you knit thats a dying art nowadays , sadly the book was similar to one I have so I think I will be searching online


That is really sad. Don't get interchangeables in Spotlight etc. Do need a LYS for them but there are a few of them still. Then the lady I get so much from for example is many online but does have a space at a market every Sunday. She sells good quality needles (including interchageables)- Hiya Hiya she has ended up with as had troubles with the others she sold at different times. And these are the ones I like best as well so that is really handy when I need more


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now to finish off the summary, send it to Kate and head off to bed.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> There is a shop called boyes that has a small selection of yarn but no different yarn like sock yarn and dont even ask about interchangeable needles or you get a look that says crazy woman asking weird questions , Not a knitting book insight , I was looking at a knitting book in a charity shop yesterday and I got a comment saying " oh do you knit thats a dying art nowadays , sadly the book was similar to one I have so I think I will be searching online


If you get to Skipton Purl and Jane is a nice yarn shop. Down the hill on the other side there's another yarn shop, but I don't know the name.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

KateB said:


> She's here! Born at 10.30am, 8lb 8oz, both well - name not decided yet. Going to the hospital in an hour to see her.


Congratulations to everyone.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> ????
> Poor Ryssa, I found her pink boots that go with her coat, she was NOT impressed with me.


????


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Congratulations on the new grand baby!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> was that the one where she flies away with her father on the way to England? --- sam


Yes!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just knit faster Joy...you'll have enough yarn; (isn't that right Sonja?) Good deal on the flannel pj's; I love red so holidy or not I'd buy them!


sassafras123 said:


> Mindy, breaks my heart. So, so sad.
> 
> Started purple socks on my cubic needles, really like them. Noro yarn looking like i may not have enough to finish hat! I am starting decreases but worried.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Goodness sure didn't give you much notice did they? Cross my fingers you'll be able to get it ready. I am envious of you and your spinning; have a wonderful time at the retreat!


gottastch said:


> One of the teachers contacted me via email today with additional instructions to also bring a spun single to ply with the angora we will be spinning. Gotta get busy and spin a little bit tonight then...oh darn - lol ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That must have been scary; how good of those men to lift your car out of the ditch.


angelam said:


> Many years ago I was driving down to Hereford with DD#1 about 18 months old sitting in the back. It started to snow heavily on the way and at one point I went up a small hill, round a bend at the top and just kept on going round and round and slid gracefully backwards into a ditch. Some men working on the road further along saw what happened, came up and peered in the window, said "Are you alright love"? I said yes, so four of them got one on each corner of the car and lifted it out of the ditch and put us back on the road and we went on our merry way!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How terrible for the cattle and for the farmers!


darowil said:


> I'm sure that you have heard about the terrible droughts in parts of the country. 10 days ago they were delighted that the drought had broken. But now the rain is still falling, floods and terrible mud and the cattle who survived the drought are now dying as there is no way to rescue them. 300,000 dead so far.
> 
> And these are a very long way from the Townsville floods even though in the same state.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Miss Tilly is just cute as can be; thanks for posting your link.


darowil said:


> It's a present so get what you want. She doesn't use a lot of yarn- for me it was all stash. Actually I will put the link to my project page in and that says how much of each colour I used with a DK weight. https://www.ravelry.com/projects/darowil/miss-tilly-tidy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Congratulations Kate! Hope see pictures soon. Will be interesting to know the name she picked.


KateB said:


> She's here! Born at 10.30am, 8lb 8oz, both well - name not decided yet. Going to the hospital in an hour to see her.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> If you get to Skipton Purl and Jane is a nice yarn shop. Down the hill on the other side there's another yarn shop, but I don't know the name.


Dont think anyone would appreciate travelling across country just so I could visit a yarn shop , but I've wrote the name in my phone as I could suggest a trip to Skipton when the weather warms up???? it's years since I've been there


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just knit faster Joy...you'll have enough yarn; (isn't that right Sonja?) Good deal on the flannel pj's; I love red so holidy or not I'd buy them!


Definitely????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Tami*, I called the liquor store closest to me and YES they have ginger beer! I'm going to pick some up today! Thanks for guiding me where to look for some.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> She's here! Born at 10.30am, 8lb 8oz, both well - name not decided yet. Going to the hospital in an hour to see her.


Congratulations! I'm glad all is well


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Maryanne's Chicken Pox about 10 years ago were diagnosed as bed bugs. I wasn't convinced when she was getting sicker and decided to treat it as Chicken Pox (my diagnosis and Vicky's who was a Med student at that time). Got a phone call from the surgery saying to come in and they stuck her in a room by herself. And I just said we were right it's Chicken Pox. Correct


Was she very sick? Seems the older you are when you get them, the worse they are. My youngest was 16 & was really sick, in his nose & ears & under the cast he had for a broken elbow. He was sure miserable. Oldest had them at 4 & wasn't very sick


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was going to look at that Yarn Paradise but I cant figure out the shipping price , here if I look at a uk company the postage price is at the top of the page , I'll take another look


I think if you add stuff to your cart & then go to check out, it tells you before you have to pay.

I just got an email from Hobium saying they are having a big sale. I'll add the link if anyone wants to look. I bought some sock yarn from them & some cotton that I made a sweater from that was nice.

https://www.hobiumyarns.com/malzeme?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=valentine_60&utm_term=valentine60&utm_content=valentine60


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've just started a list tonight!
> Put it in a word document but should use notes as then I can access it on any of my devices.


I should do that, then I could have checked while at the library. Maybe I'll do that at some stage.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> There is a shop called boyes that has a small selection of yarn but no different yarn like sock yarn and dont even ask about interchangeable needles or you get a look that says crazy woman asking weird questions , Not a knitting book insight , I was looking at a knitting book in a charity shop yesterday and I got a comment saying " oh do you knit thats a dying art nowadays , sadly the book was similar to one I have so I think I will be searching online


Knit picks in the US has some nice books, I bought 3 last year when they had a big sale. They also come as ebooks& they are discounted as well as saving the shipping. The ones I got including shipping were marked down to $7 each


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Proud big cousin Luke holding Nieve Ella.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think if you add stuff to your cart & then go to check out, it tells you before you have to pay.
> 
> I just got an email from Hobium saying they are having a big sale. I'll add the link if anyone wants to look. I bought some sock yarn from them & some cotton that I made a sweater from that was nice.
> 
> https://www.hobiumyarns.com/malzeme?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=valentine_60&utm_term=valentine60&utm_content=valentine60


I bought some DK yarn from them and am very happy with it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Tami*, I called the liquor store closest to me and YES they have ginger beer! I'm going to pick some up today! Thanks for guiding me where to look for some.


I have seen ginger beer but never tried it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Proud big cousin Luke holding Nieve Ella.


Adorable!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Proud big cousin Luke holding Nieve Ella.


What a great photo, Luke looks so proud& cute little one . Is the name pronounced NEEv?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a beautiful name, baby and boy! Never heard the name Nieve before.


KateB said:


> Proud big cousin Luke holding Nieve Ella.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What a great photo, Luke looks so proud& cute little one . Is the name pronounced NEEv?


Yes, NEEV - they didn't want the Irish spelling which is Niahm I think.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Finally finished the socks for DGD! Pleased with myself per matching up the stripes. It wouldn't have mattered to me or DGD if they didn't match but I was challenging myself to do so. Will finish the hat I am working on for oldest DGS's birthday then start the pink sock for step DGD.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Caught up, at last!! Taken me most of the morning- mainly because yesterday's shopping trip involved a lot of travel- but I got the block of solid Shampoo I was looking for- to avoid yet more plastic waste- I am assured it should last for about 60 washes- provided I keep it dry between uses!
> 
> I was quite tired by the time I got home!


Never heard of solid shampoo..... interesting concept...but of course we use bar soap all the time, so makes sense.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Proud big cousin Luke holding Nieve Ella.


That is a gorgeous photo. Luke looks as though he just can't smile wide enough! Love the name.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> TB and Poliomylitis (?sp), oh, and Rheumatic fever were pretty bad in my very early years, but the latter two we did not hear much about, until we were in New Zealand.
> That must have been devastating for your dad. Good on him for looking after the others!


My husband contracted polio when he was 16. He was in isolation for months. Said the headache was the worst he ever experienced. That and the acute diarrhea. He has little damage, praise God, he has double curvature of the spine with sections that don't bend, also has an arm that's shorter than the other. There was concern about 15 years ago, that he was getting what they say is a sort of recurrence. This especially happens in polio survivors who go on to lead a normal healthy life. Some of them get so bad they finally end up in a wheelchair. Very thankful he's been spared that! He is so strong and healthy now.... his only issue is he can't keep an ounce of meat on his bones! ???? but I'm sure that's just his crazy metabolism and nothing to do with polio.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

KateB said:


> Thanks Sam, I don't think I've ever seen one of those - sliding doors yes, but not ones that disappear into the wall. Clever idea.


We have several in our house.... they do come in handy....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> It was but they lived in a small village and every one helped him until just after his 17 th birthday , for some reason someone told social services who came and took his 2 brothers away , youngest was adopted and moved to the very south of Sweden and my dad couldnt find him again till he was an adult, middle one was taken into care but deemed to old for adoption which was good for dad as he managed to keep in contact with him


Such a sad story....


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Proud big cousin Luke holding Nieve Ella.


Luke's Mum and Dad will definitely get no peace now until they have one of those!! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## UteWhite1128 (Dec 2, 2014)

Very nice looking socks. Great Work.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Proud big cousin Luke holding Nieve Ella.


She is beautiful Kate and what a lovely name , Luke looks really happy to see his new little cousin


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have seen ginger beer but never tried it.


I've not tasted it either


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finally finished the socks for DGD! Pleased with myself per matching up the stripes. It wouldn't have mattered to me or DGD if they didn't match but I was challenging myself to do so. Will finish the hat I am working on for oldest DGS's birthday then start the pink sock for step DGD.


They are lovely Gwen, stripes look great


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> ????
> Poor Ryssa, I found her pink boots that go with her coat, she was NOT impressed with me.


 :sm09: poor Ryssa.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> aren't we wonderful!!! --- SAM


Yes, you are!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

KateB said:


> Proud big cousin Luke holding Nieve Ella.


Congratulations! She's a cutie! All that dark hair.... love it.... and Luke looks plenty excited!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

KateB said:


> Yes, NEEV - they didn't want the Irish spelling which is Niahm I think.


Cute name! Thanks for clarifying the pronunciation....I was wondering


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finally finished the socks for DGD! Pleased with myself per matching up the stripes. It wouldn't have mattered to me or DGD if they didn't match but I was challenging myself to do so. Will finish the hat I am working on for oldest DGS's birthday then start the pink sock for step DGD.


Super job! Love them...


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Was pretty far behind but kept seeing congratulations so figured we had a baby, so sped through the pages. Such a cutie! 
It’s snowing to beat the band here. Women’s bible study was cancelled, so I have a free morning. Think I will go bake a few loaves of bread and maybe cookies or something. Ttyl


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thanks Sam, I don't think I've ever seen one of those - sliding doors yes, but not ones that disappear into the wall. Clever idea.


We love ours!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> My #! son also had scarlet fever. I was open about it and kept son home in dark room quarantined. I was the only one tending him in the duration. A friend called and said and showed me a note that the nurse sent home to all the other parents in the school. The note said he did not really have Scarlet Fever as though she was the DR. She wanted to minimise panic, so sent out lies. I told the truth and gave Drs name who diagnosed and let them make up their own mind. I found it funny as they wanted him quarantined and not come to school, but he wasn't really that sick.
> 
> SAD I never had confidence in that school nurse.My daughter before this went to the nurse as she had a big blister where she held her pencil that hurt or itch or something. She was sent to the nurse who lanced the blister and put a bandaid on it. We went to do an errand right after school while DH watched son. I couldn't even take her in anywhere, she was so covered with chicken pox. LOL, LOL LOL Her teacher and nurse had never had them. They were messing with viruses without a license. LOL :sm23:


 :sm06: No wonder you had no confidence in that nurse.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It was but they lived in a small village and every one helped him until just after his 17 th birthday , for some reason someone told social services who came and took his 2 brothers away , youngest was adopted and moved to the very south of Sweden and my dad couldnt find him again till he was an adult, middle one was taken into care but deemed to old for adoption which was good for dad as he managed to keep in contact with him


Terrible.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are so sweet Tami! I'm going to a liquor store or two tomorrow searching for it. Better still, I'll call around first.
> Goodness knows as a major university town there are plenty of them! LOLOL!


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Happy that he was able to keep contact with at least 1 brother. Social Services don't step in when they should and make big stands where they shouldn't. There were 2 young girls last year in Maine, murdered by family members. SS would not do anything to stop the abuse and the young girls are no longer with us. How sad that they try to play "GOD". Social Services :sm25: :sm25:


 :sm13:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How sad. You are correct about not having enough workers with CPS. There is quite a shortage nationwide I believe. All overworked and underpaid. Terrible situation.


And I would think it's a very stressful job.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> She's here! Born at 10.30am, 8lb 8oz, both well - name not decided yet. Going to the hospital in an hour to see her.


That is good news! Congratulations!!! Glad both are well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gottastch said:


> One of the teachers contacted me via email today with additional instructions to also bring a spun single to ply with the angora we will be spinning. Gotta get busy and spin a little bit tonight then...oh darn - lol ????


Sounds like short notice. Good thing you have time to do it! Awe darn. You are forced to spin. Again. :sm23:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've read so many books over the years &didn't remember until I'd start to read the book again so I started a note book& list the titles live read under the authors name . Of course I don't carry that book around but at least I can check before I request a library book. I was impressed that I only guessed wrong on one of the 8 books I bought but at $3 for the lot, I wasn't out much & I like to donate to the library anyway.


I started doing that too, Bonnie. I keep some other lists too-movies I want to see, books I want to read, book possibilities for book club, even some recommended yarn sources. I have another notebook where I have some other things like GF recipes and recipes that would be good for DGS and me to make at the lake.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I'm with you, Gwen! I don't think I could live with all that cold weather. I think it's cold here, and don't laugh, but it's only 25 F, but the wind makes it seem colder. I'm sure I also don't dress for cold weather!


It's 20f at 12:40pm. West winds at 26mph. At 8 last night it was 58f. By 11:30 it was 20f. We has light snow flurries this morning. Sun is attempting to shine now but doubt it will last long.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> Many years ago I was driving down to Hereford with DD#1 about 18 months old sitting in the back. It started to snow heavily on the way and at one point I went up a small hill, round a bend at the top and just kept on going round and round and slid gracefully backwards into a ditch. Some men working on the road further along saw what happened, came up and peered in the window, said "Are you alright love"? I said yes, so four of them got one on each corner of the car and lifted it out of the ditch and put us back on the road and we went on our merry way!


 :sm06: :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm sure that you have heard about the terrible droughts in parts of the country. 10 days ago they were delighted that the drought had broken. But now the rain is still falling, floods and terrible mud and the cattle who survived the drought are now dying as there is no way to rescue them. 300,000 dead so far.
> 
> And these are a very long way from the Townsville floods even though in the same state.


Sad


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> Proud big cousin Luke holding Nieve Ella.


Such a happy Luke. I bet baby will enjoy Luke too when she gets a bit older. It's always fun to see how much littles love kids who are a bit older.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finally finished the socks for DGD! Pleased with myself per matching up the stripes. It wouldn't have mattered to me or DGD if they didn't match but I was challenging myself to do so. Will finish the hat I am working on for oldest DGS's birthday then start the pink sock for step DGD.


Perfect, Gwen and all ready for March and S. Patrick's day????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> It's a present so get what you want. She doesn't use a lot of yarn- for me it was all stash. Actually I will put the link to my project page in and that says how much of each colour I used with a DK weight. https://www.ravelry.com/projects/darowil/miss-tilly-tidy


 :sm24:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> It is funny that these non-alcoholic drinks are called ale or beer. As they are on the shelves of the supermarkets there is no alcohol in them.


Our supermarkets now have alcohol to sell, beer, ale & hard liquor, along with wine and soft drinks.,


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I often call E Maryanne, Vicky Lucy (my surviving sister). Used to call Maryanne Ruth but now that Ruth isn't around she doesn't get that name. As I say I know who I mean, and know their name just the wrong one comes out my mouth :sm02:
> 
> Vicky delights in reminding me that I called her May once (our rabbit). So I say well better than Grandma. She went through the 8 first kids in order, threw in the budgies name before coming up with my youngest brothers name


 :sm09: I have been known to do that. :sm12: well, not the budgie part!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> David had a friend whose father, grandfather and great-grandfather were all born in the same house and all in different countries.


 :sm06:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> She's here! Born at 10.30am, 8lb 8oz, both well - name not decided yet. Going to the hospital in an hour to see her.


Congratulations Grandma!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Tami*, I called the liquor store closest to me and YES they have ginger beer! I'm going to pick some up today! Thanks for guiding me where to look for some.


I'm glad you found some! It wasn't me that said to check the liquor store, though.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Knit picks in the US has some nice books, I bought 3 last year when they had a big sale. They also come as ebooks& they are discounted as well as saving the shipping. The ones I got including shipping were marked down to $7 each


All books at knit picks are 40% off right now. Oh, they have a mitten book, Mighty Mittens, that look like yours! I ordered it last time they had that sale. I've flipped through it, but that's all so far.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Proud big cousin Luke holding Nieve Ella.


Cute! How is Niece pronounced?

Edit: I see it's pronounced NEEV.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finally finished the socks for DGD! Pleased with myself per matching up the stripes. It wouldn't have mattered to me or DGD if they didn't match but I was challenging myself to do so. Will finish the hat I am working on for oldest DGS's birthday then start the pink sock for step DGD.


Great job!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Kathy, your handiwork and DGGD and the pup are all beautiful!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Congratulations to KateB and family on the safe arrival of a new healthy granddaughter. Will be waiting to hear what the name is? My babies were all big like that or bigger. (2nd 9.9). Bigger babies have a head start in life.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> It must be devastating to them. As if the drought wasn't bad enough.


Exactly- it is a hell of a lot of stock to lose!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Margaret- what are you doing awake at this time of day?
Have you slept at all?!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finally finished the socks for DGD! Pleased with myself per matching up the stripes. It wouldn't have mattered to me or DGD if they didn't match but I was challenging myself to do so. Will finish the hat I am working on for oldest DGS's birthday then start the pink sock for step DGD.


Socks look great!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I often call E Maryanne, Vicky Lucy (my surviving sister). Used to call Maryanne Ruth but now that Ruth isn't around she doesn't get that name. As I say I know who I mean, and know their name just the wrong one comes out my mouth :sm02:
> 
> Vicky delights in reminding me that I called her May once (our rabbit). So I say well better than Grandma. She went through the 8 first kids in order, threw in the budgies name before coming up with my youngest brothers name


 :sm24: :sm25: :sm25: :sm25: :sm24:

Sounds like what Bronwen's MIL used to do with Peter (Bronwen's DH) he was the youngest of five boys- she would go down the first four on the list- include the dog, and finally reach Peter.
I have long suspected it might in part explain his aversion to dogs!!!!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> How do you use tomato jam? I usually associate jam with toast!


Tomato jam is not like normal jam. It is more like a sauce I have found. It has not thickened up well so am going to re cook again for 3rd time and hope it works this time. A real trial and error situation.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh yes, I was only off for 2 weeks over Christmas break. :sm11:
> 
> Tomorrow is to only be 20c yay another cool day.


Forgotten today's max- maybe around 26 degrees- we had one nice cool day- Thursday when I did the bus/train trek over to Sylvia Park- one of the country's largest Malls- to locate the solid Shampoo I have been looking for. (part of my quest to eliminate as much plastic as possible).

What are you doing with your people you volunteer for? Crochet or Knit projects?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> David had a friend whose father, grandfather and great-grandfather were all born in the same house and all in different countries.


How did they achieve that?


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Finally got out last night! Another house mom called and said,”I need a glass of wine!” So we walked a few blocks to a favorite place. It was fun but not too bad going; coming back was a different story with the wind coming straight at us. This am, wind chill was -30F. One of the girls told me she had a 30 min. Walk to class. So I said if you help me get my car dug out, I’ll give you a ride. After I got back, I put a sign on
their refrig. in the kitchen saying that I would give rides to anyone until 5 pm today who had a long walk to class.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

My new wine fav is 19 Crimes. It's good, but what is unique is that if you download the app and put it on the label, the man talks! It is so cute, and the wine is inexpensive.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> She's here! Born at 10.30am, 8lb 8oz, both well - name not decided yet. Going to the hospital in an hour to see her.


Many congratulations- will be most interested to hear how Caitlin reacts!!!!!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

KateB said:


> Proud big cousin Luke holding Nieve Ella.


Congratulations Kate and family, that is a lovely photo. Our Prime Minister called her baby Neve (spelling)? 
Our adopted family called their youngest Ella. Great choices.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> ????
> Poor Ryssa, I found her pink boots that go with her coat, she was NOT impressed with me.


Aww, what a cutie, even is she isn't impressed with it. LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, hope your mom's neck is better soon. Good luck finding a reasonably priced fridge for Maryann. Don't apartments come with them there? Here appliances are provided, at least fridge & stove. Occasionally washer, dryer & dishwasher too


I think it's the same in Aus, as what we have, landlords provide the stove, but the tenant has to bring all else.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Proud big cousin Luke holding Nieve Ella.


What a lovely photo of then two of them!!!!!

I like her name!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes, NEEV - they didn't want the Irish spelling which is Niahm I think.


Which is seriously confusing to much of the world!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finally finished the socks for DGD! Pleased with myself per matching up the stripes. It wouldn't have mattered to me or DGD if they didn't match but I was challenging myself to do so. Will finish the hat I am working on for oldest DGS's birthday then start the pink sock for step DGD.


Very nice Gwen!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Never heard of solid shampoo..... interesting concept...but of course we use bar soap all the time, so makes sense.


Apparently it is really easy to adjust the formula- and it is an excellent way of cutting back on plastic bottles!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> My husband contracted polio when he was 16. He was in isolation for months. Said the headache was the worst he ever experienced. That and the acute diarrhea. He has little damage, praise God, he has double curvature of the spine with sections that don't bend, also has an arm that's shorter than the other. There was concern about 15 years ago, that he was getting what they say is a sort of recurrence. This especially happens in polio survivors who go on to lead a normal healthy life. Some of them get so bad they finally end up in a wheelchair. Very thankful he's been spared that! He is so strong and healthy now.... his only issue is he can't keep an ounce of meat on his bones! ???? but I'm sure that's just his crazy metabolism and nothing to do with polio.


Most of the people I am aware of who suffered from Polio, have 'withered' arms or legs- I had a neighbour at one stage who had to hold her left arm- it had no strength what so ever- complicates a lot of tasks

Glad your hubby is so well now!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: :sm25: :sm25: :sm25: :sm24:
> 
> Sounds like what Bronwen's MIL used to do with Peter (Bronwen's DH) he was the youngest of five boys- she would go down the first four on the list- include the dog, and finally reach Peter.
> I have long suspected it might in part explain his aversion to dogs!!!!


Ha, Ha, Ha. I don't care for dogs in general as I petted my uncles dog while he was eating when I shouldn't have. Must have been no supervision. . . The dog lit into me and I had to have stitches in my inside mouth. Never cared for dogs since. Nieces Dog bit my cousin and no one mentioned a word except for her when we showed up with 3 tiny ones. . . I can assure you, we did not stay or even go in where "this harmless German shepherd trained to be a guard" dog was.. Daughter at 5 went to pick up friend for a Vacation Bible School time and the dog shredded her pretty clothes and left big scratch wounds all over her back. The dog was loose as the 'sister' was tethered to the dog run. Mother always kept doors locked and kids out. Didn't teach grooming or Hygiene. Neighbors did that as they did not want this filthy kid to end up that way. . . He really turned out well in spite of his mother. The father was very different. We had several mean dogs etc. in the neighbor hood where I raised my kids. :sm24: Many were taken and terminated for biting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

One of my favourite ever movie actors has died- cancer- that is almost an of course- Albert Finney, he was 82.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Ha, Ha, Ha. I don't care for dogs in general as I petted my uncles dog while he was eating when I shouldn't have. Must have been no supervision. . . The dog lit into me and I had to have stitches in my inside mouth. Never cared for dogs since. Nieces Dog bit my cousin and no one mentioned a word except for her when we showed up with 3 tiny ones. . . I can assure you, we did not stay or even go in where "this harmless German shepherd trained to be a guard" dog was.. Daughter at 5 went to pick up friend for a Vacation Bible School time and the dog shredded her pretty clothes and left big scratch wounds all over her back. The dog was loose as the 'sister' was tethered to the dog run. Mother always kept doors locked and kids out. Didn't teach grooming or Hygiene. Neighbors did that as they did not want this filthy kid to end up that way. . . He really turned out well in spite of his mother. The father was very different. We had several mean dogs etc. in the neighbor hood where I raised my kids. :sm24: Many were taken and terminated for biting.


Ah well- bad experience will do that.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Fan said:


> Congratulations Kate and family, that is a lovely photo. Our Prime Minister called her baby Neve (spelling)?
> Our adopted family called their youngest Ella. Great choices.


What a cute name. lots of choices. . . Neeve Ella, Neeve or Ella. I like them all. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Exactly- it is a hell of a lot of stock to lose!


No kidding! And will most certainly drive up the cost of beef in your country. Poor farmers, it's not easy being in that profession anymore, no matter where one lives


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> No kidding! And will most certainly drive up the cost of beef in your country. Poor farmers, it's not easy being in that profession anymore, no matter where one lives


Especially in these days of Climate Change- farming has always been a bit of a lottery, weatherwise- but now it is even more unpredictable!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

A very happy big sister!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Found this image on Janie Crow's Blog- (she is a very talented crochet designer) - thought most would see the humour!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> A very happy big sister!


That is great, Kate! Caitlin looks absolutely delighted!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> A very happy big sister!


Another cute picture. Home already?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> What a cute name. lots of choices. . . Neeve Ella, Neeve or Ella. I like them all. :sm24: :sm24:


I think it will be just Nieve - one of DIL's friends was told by Caitlin that the baby was to be called what sounded like Nevella!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Adorable.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Another cute picture. Home already?


Yes born at 10.30am home by 5.30pm!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes born at 10.30am home by 5.30pm!


Help, that IS fast- will she be breast-feeding?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

for all you women who throw snide remarks at us always pleasant forgiving men. --- sam

http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=32228


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Help, that IS fast- will she be breast-feeding?


Yes. Nieve had an hour and 10 min feed less than 2 hours after she was born! I think she's going to be as good an eater as her sister. :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> A very happy big sister!


Precious!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Proud big cousin Luke holding Nieve Ella.


So cute! I love her name!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes. Nieve had an hour and 10 min feed less than 2 hours after she was born! I think she's going to be as good an eater as her sister. :sm06: :sm09:


 :sm24: Brilliant!

I had the most awful problems myself, with Mwyffanwy- no attempt at all by the nurses to let her suckle straight away- I was left for hours in a side room after her birth, and when eventually they transferred me upstairs, they claimed she had had a Cyanotic Attack, had whisked her down to the Prem Ward, and left me without any information as to how she was. When all the babies were trundled in in the morning, for bathing and feeding- still no sign of her. 
I was in tears of distress, one of the Cleaning Staff wondered why I was crying- and went through to the Nurses Station, to see if she could help.
I was finally taken down to the Prem Ward and allowed to see her through the window.
I don't recall exactly how long it was before they allowed her back upstairs, but I know I was becoming engorged- they had been bottle feeding her, but gave me no assistance whatsoever- when I got home after the 6 or 7 days that they usually kept you in, at that time, I was very close to developing Mastitis.
We struggled, Mwyffanwy and I, for well over 8 weeks trying to get feeding to some semblance of a routine.
Fought projectile vomiting and colic for at least her first six months.

Consequently, I put my foot down when it came to be Bronwen's turn- she was born at the Catholic Mater Misericordiae Hospital in Mt Eden. The Nuns were absolutely wonderful- although they too tried to bottler feed her, sneakily!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> A very happy big sister!


Beautiful , Caitlin looks so happy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> My DS and BIL are watching. They are both very conservative, but they like it. I think they will be pretty shocked at some of the episodes! I love her spunk! I wish I looked that good in a hat! I love hers. I agree on the clothes! She is a fun person!


Her fan dance was the BEST! LOL!! Poor Hugh, Jack just just smiled that smile of his, but Poor Hugh! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> for all you women who throw snide remarks at us always pleasant forgiving men. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=32228


Oh my ????, Dont let Lynette see the ladder one she might get Ideas :sm23: no way would I step out onto that plank


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Just finished season 3, and I am so sad that it ends there! I hope the movies come on Netflix soon. At least she and Jack finally had a real kiss!


I can't wait, she went to the UK with her children and husband who is a director, can't really blame her for choosing family first, but she sure is missed.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> for all you women who throw snide remarks at us always pleasant forgiving men. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=32228


Men being men!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would have loved to see that. --- sam



angelam said:


> Many years ago I was driving down to Hereford with DD#1 about 18 months old sitting in the back. It started to snow heavily on the way and at one point I went up a small hill, round a bend at the top and just kept on going round and round and slid gracefully backwards into a ditch. Some men working on the road further along saw what happened, came up and peered in the window, said "Are you alright love"? I said yes, so four of them got one on each corner of the car and lifted it out of the ditch and put us back on the road and we went on our merry way!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that will be very difficult for the farmers to recover from. a terrible tragedy for both the farmer and the cattle. --- sam



darowil said:


> I'm sure that you have heard about the terrible droughts in parts of the country. 10 days ago they were delighted that the drought had broken. But now the rain is still falling, floods and terrible mud and the cattle who survived the drought are now dying as there is no way to rescue them. 300,000 dead so far.
> 
> And these are a very long way from the Townsville floods even though in the same state.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

what a beautiful grandbaby and grandchildren. They all look happy with little Nieve.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hear! hear!


Swedenme said:


> A similar terrible crime was happening quite often here a few years back , same story parents divorcing , husband taking children and then killing children plus themselves , the law is terribly in favour of the women when it comes to divorce courts , I know there are special cases but basically if one wants out of the marriage then that person should go wether its the man or the woman ,it shouldnt always have to be the man , women are so keen on equal rights but when it comes to the break up of marriages the want everything


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I thought she looked like Caitlin too. How precious.


----------



## Wyandotte (Aug 2, 2017)

I'd kill for a pair of green socks like those.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I had an email from our relatives in Richmond Nelson where the wildfires are. They say the smoke is covering everything, gardens and vegetation in drought so need to conserve water. They are safe but with all the dry hills around them, it is very scary. Yesterday another fire broke out on a hill close to Nelson city, called Walters Bluff. Luckily it has been contained but the big one has burned 2100 hectares so far and still no end in sight. Farmers are desperate to check on stock animals but for safety they are being told no. Such a sad situation for all concerned. Firefighters worked all through last night and local community is doing a great job providing food and shelter. 
The news from Townsville is terribly sad too, just heard Scott Morrison PM has promised $100 Million Australian to help the farmers losses. 
Cannot imagine such huge cattle numbers lost! What a world we live in!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Wyandotte said:


> I'd kill for a pair of green socks like those.


You got anyone you want bumped off Gwen? :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> I had an email from our relatives in Richmond Nelson where the wildfires are. They say the smoke is covering everything, gardens and vegetation in drought so need to conserve water. They are safe but with all the dry hills around them, it is very scary. Yesterday another fire broke out on a hill close to Nelson city, called Walters Bluff. Luckily it has been contained but the big one has burned 2100 hectares so far and still no end in sight. Farmers are desperate to check on stock animals but for safety they are being told no. Such a sad situation for all concerned. Firefighters worked all through last night and local community is doing a great job providing food and shelter.
> The news from Townsville is terribly sad too, just heard Scott Morrison PM has promised $100 Million Australian to help the farmers losses.
> Cannot imagine such huge cattle numbers lost! What a world we live in!


Terrible situation, I'm glad the government are going to help.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love Yarn Paradise. never heard of Hobium - will take a look. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you ever buy online? Since I have very limited choice here, I do. Both yarn Paradise & Hobium are in Turkey & have very good prices, often shipping is more than the yarn but still much less than anything here. I know it's nice to feel it first but I've rarely been disappointed


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

congrats to grandma and grandpa and of course the parents. --- sam



KateB said:


> She's here! Born at 10.30am, 8lb 8oz, both well - name not decided yet. Going to the hospital in an hour to see her.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am a bit early but join me here when you are ready. --- sam

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-588259-1.html#13452947


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja - i think the postage price shows up after you finalize the order which still gives you time to delete the order if the postage is too high. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I was going to look at that Yarn Paradise but I cant figure out the shipping price , here if I look at a uk company the postage price is at the top of the page , I'll take another look


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

KateB said:


> A very happy big sister!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think it's the same in Aus, as what we have, landlords provide the stove, but the tenant has to bring all else.


It depends here in Maine, Appliances may or may not be furnished. Apartments may be furnished with furniture or empty. I've done both. :sm02:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great picture - beautiful baby - look at all that hair. and of course Luke's smile shines over everything. does her name rhyme with peeve? Is it a Scottish name? --- sam



KateB said:


> Proud big cousin Luke holding Nieve Ella.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great looking socks gwen. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Finally finished the socks for DGD! Pleased with myself per matching up the stripes. It wouldn't have mattered to me or DGD if they didn't match but I was challenging myself to do so. Will finish the hat I am working on for oldest DGS's birthday then start the pink sock for step DGD.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we had high winds but had sunshine all day. was nice for a change. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> It's 20f at 12:40pm. West winds at 26mph. At 8 last night it was 58f. By 11:30 it was 20f. We has light snow flurries this morning. Sun is attempting to shine now but doubt it will last long.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Yes. Nieve had an hour and 10 min feed less than 2 hours after she was born! I think she's going to be as good an eater as her sister. :sm06: :sm09:


She looks so snug. The blanket is beautiful.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen and Sonja. Will knit faster! But first have to tink 8 rows! But fond out of poblem was somehow i added an extra 100 stitches! 

Maya & I walked an hour then i did cicuit x2. In bed with electric blanket on and CBD on foot.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> A very happy big sister!


Adorable!! I think Caitlin already loves her baby sister very much!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Found this image on Janie Crow's Blog- (she is a very talented crochet designer) - thought most would see the humour!


 :sm02:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes born at 10.30am home by 5.30pm!


 Wow! That was fast.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I'm with you, Gwen! I don't think I could live with all that cold weather. I think it's cold here, and don't laugh, but it's only 25 F, but the wind makes it seem colder. I'm sure I also don't dress for cold weather!


It was -11 at 7:30a today, crazy, now it's getting much warmer, thankfully.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> The boys are coming to visit this weekend! It's been a while since they were able to come. I got some Valentine boxes at Home Depot and we are going to make them. They sort of want to go to Legoland or the Crayola Experience, but not sure we will do that. I have a baby shower Saturday which cuts into our time. Thankfully, DD is going to babysit for me.


You'll have a lot of fun with them, great that DD will babysit while you are at the baby shower.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, Nieve Ella adorable and i love Lukes smile! Such a handsome boy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Back home. Good day with Gordon and now to catch up here.
> Ended up spending about 8 hours knitting Mum a scarf yesterday. She left her cooler stuff behind and with her arthritis in her neck playing up she tried to get a scarf but couldn't find one. So I said if we can get some thick yarn I could knit one. All we found was a kit with 6 balls, but it included the needles. SO knitted up 3 of the balls yesterday after we got home from shopping at 3pm. So now I have 300 grams to add to my stash! But under the circumstances it fits into a 'legal' stash increase for me.


Great that you were able to get a scarf made for your mom. :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> One of my favourite ever movie actors has died- cancer- that is almost an of course- Albert Finney, he was 82.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes. Nieve had an hour and 10 min feed less than 2 hours after she was born! I think she's going to be as good an eater as her sister. :sm06: :sm09:


Beautiful. Baby, hat and blanket!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wonderful picture Kate - love her smile - the baby so cute. --- sam



KateB said:


> A very happy big sister!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, super job on socks! I can rarely match mine. Thankfully though i would matched it doesnt bug me if they dont.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love it and so agree. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Found this image on Janie Crow's Blog- (she is a very talented crochet designer) - thought most would see the humour!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you would think they would have kept her over night. --- sam



KateB said:


> Yes born at 10.30am home by 5.30pm!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Many years ago I was driving down to Hereford with DD#1 about 18 months old sitting in the back. It started to snow heavily on the way and at one point I went up a small hill, round a bend at the top and just kept on going round and round and slid gracefully backwards into a ditch. Some men working on the road further along saw what happened, came up and peered in the window, said "Are you alright love"? I said yes, so four of them got one on each corner of the car and lifted it out of the ditch and put us back on the road and we went on our merry way!


Holy moly, great that there were men working nearby, and even better that they were able to just pick you up and put you back on the road.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, thanks for asking how to pronounce Nieve! How is your back? Hope its better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm sure that you have heard about the terrible droughts in parts of the country. 10 days ago they were delighted that the drought had broken. But now the rain is still falling, floods and terrible mud and the cattle who survived the drought are now dying as there is no way to rescue them. 300,000 dead so far.
> 
> And these are a very long way from the Townsville floods even though in the same state.


That's horrific.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> She just might do it one of these days , would be funny to see ????


LOL! I could happen, she'll need to lose a bit more weight yet though. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I often call E Maryanne, Vicky Lucy (my surviving sister). Used to call Maryanne Ruth but now that Ruth isn't around she doesn't get that name. As I say I know who I mean, and know their name just the wrong one comes out my mouth :sm02:
> 
> Vicky delights in reminding me that I called her May once (our rabbit). So I say well better than Grandma. She went through the 8 first kids in order, threw in the budgies name before coming up with my youngest brothers name


Lol! 
:sm06: Your poor brother, after the birds even.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> David had a friend whose father, grandfather and great-grandfather were all born in the same house and all in different countries.


 :sm06:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It happens so quickly. Lucky there was no damage. When my youngest was about 2 he was sleeping in the back seat when I was on my way to work. I hit the brakes to avoid a deer & spun around about 3 times, luckily stayed on the road. He sat up & said "mom are we ok"????


 Lol, too funny, he missed all the good part.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pure innocence. Kate what size yarn and needles did you use for the blanket? it look like an 8 to 4 ribbing? - am i right? --- sam



KateB said:


> Yes. Nieve had an hour and 10 min feed less than 2 hours after she was born! I think she's going to be as good an eater as her sister. :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i thought Phyrnie piloted a small single engine two seater open cockpit plane with just her father. she was trying to get him home before the ship (which he intentionally missed) made it home. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I can't wait, she went to the UK with her children and husband who is a director, can't really blame her for choosing family first, but she sure is missed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the KTP Wyandotte - we hope you had a good time and will return soon whenever you are online. there will be an empty overstuffed chair with your name on it and someone will be pouring fresh hot tea for you. 
don't forget to bring your knitting to share. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Wyandotte said:


> I'd kill for a pair of green socks like those.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> She's here! Born at 10.30am, 8lb 8oz, both well - name not decided yet. Going to the hospital in an hour to see her.


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes, NEEV - they didn't want the Irish spelling which is Niahm I think.


Very nice name. It amazes me how the Irish spell things, totally different than you would think for the pronunciation


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finally finished the socks for DGD! Pleased with myself per matching up the stripes. It wouldn't have mattered to me or DGD if they didn't match but I was challenging myself to do so. Will finish the hat I am working on for oldest DGS's birthday then start the pink sock for step DGD.


Very pretty


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Never heard of solid shampoo..... interesting concept...but of course we use bar soap all the time, so makes sense.


I bought some on Amazon, great for travelling, you don't have to worry about leaks


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> My husband contracted polio when he was 16. He was in isolation for months. Said the headache was the worst he ever experienced. That and the acute diarrhea. He has little damage, praise God, he has double curvature of the spine with sections that don't bend, also has an arm that's shorter than the other. There was concern about 15 years ago, that he was getting what they say is a sort of recurrence. This especially happens in polio survivors who go on to lead a normal healthy life. Some of them get so bad they finally end up in a wheelchair. Very thankful he's been spared that! He is so strong and healthy now.... his only issue is he can't keep an ounce of meat on his bones! ???? but I'm sure that's just his crazy metabolism and nothing to do with polio.


Good that he made such a good recovery, many didn't. I know 2 older ladies here who are quite disabled from it. Thats one of the reasons why these people who won't vaccinate their kids drive me crazy. I won't get on that soap box today????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

So cute. The little one sure has lots of hair
Lovely hat & blanket.
.


KateB said:


> A very happy big sister!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes born at 10.30am home by 5.30pm!


That's pretty quick.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen and Sonja. Will knit faster! But first have to tink 8 rows! But fond out of poblem was somehow i added an extra 100 stitches!
> 
> Maya & I walked an hour then i did cicuit x2. In bed with electric blanket on and CBD on foot.


Hopefully that will give you the extra yarn you need to finish the hat


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

????????


KateB said:


> You got anyone you want bumped off Gwen? :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, super job on socks! I can rarely match mine. Thankfully though i would matched it doesnt bug me if they dont.


The last sock yarn I got was called Perfect Pair, it has a yellow thread at the beginning, you knit the size you want, then wind until you come to the yellow thread again to start the 2nd sock, they match perfect.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> you would think they would have kept her over night. --- sam


I always worry here when they send mom's home so quickly, it's so far to a hospital that if they start to bleed it could be a real problem


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Oh my ????, Dont let Lynette see the ladder one she might get Ideas :sm23: no way would I step out onto that plank


Oh, no way, ha! Loved the one of the Farmer moving his sheep caged (on wheels) along the roadway, smart man.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Was she very sick? Seems the older you are when you get them, the worse they are. My youngest was 16 & was really sick, in his nose & ears & under the cast he had for a broken elbow. He was sure miserable. Oldest had them at 4 & wasn't very sick


Reasonably- but she is very hard to assess. Could have been a lot worse thats for sure.


----------



## flokrejci (Sep 24, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The last sock yarn I got was called Perfect Pair, it has a yellow thread at the beginning, you knit the size you want, then wind until you come to the yellow thread again to start the 2nd sock, they match perfect.


What a clever idea!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Proud big cousin Luke holding Nieve Ella.


Lovely shot of a proud cousin. Nieve Ella looks a bonny size, a good weight. She looks so peaceful.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes, NEEV - they didn't want the Irish spelling which is Niahm I think.


I recognised the name straight away but was confused by the spelling! I knew that the Nieve I know was not spelt as it sounds in English being an Irish name. This spelling you know what the pretty name is. A lot of the Irish names are lovely but to us the spelling looks nothing like the way it is pronounced and they don't look as lovely as they sound. Does that make sense?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Niamh I think Niamh might be the spelling I have seen. Prefer Nieve. Lovely meaning as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

We have actually had rain here! I almost watered last night but then decided to leave it till tonight. So no need to worry about that for a bit longer especially with cooler weather


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Margaret- what are you doing awake at this time of day?
> Have you slept at all?!


No idea what time you sent this. But I had plenty of sleep. Think I just made it to bed yesterday. Was finishing off the summary (well had an extra 10 pages after I got up) so at least had an excuse for being up that time but I often am. Nothing on today so woke around 8. But I'm rarely tired during the day so as I like being awake at night I figure why not?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> How did they achieve that?


Border changes. Think it was Yugoslavia, Austria and Italy but could be wrong on that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> love it and so agree. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very nice name. It amazes me how the Irish spell things, totally different than you would think for the pronunciation


Irish Gaelic- Scottish Gaelic- Welsh and the language of Brittany- Brezhoneg, and also I have just learned - the language of Cornwall, are all equally obscure to us users of English!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> you would think they would have kept her over night. --- sam


They did when Caitlin was born, but that was mainly because they weren't busy. Seems to be the norm now - they say it lessens the risk of infection.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> No idea what time you sent this. But I had plenty of sleep. Think I just made it to bed yesterday. Was finishing off the summary (well had an extra 10 pages after I got up) so at least had an excuse for being up that time but I often am. Nothing on today so woke around 8. But I'm rarely tired during the day so as I like being awake at night I figure why not?


I think it was not long after six, here when I wrote that- I know you went offline very shortly after I had posted it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Border changes. Think it was Yugoslavia, Austria and Italy but could be wrong on that.


Ah- that could explain it!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> A very happy big sister!


Isn't she happy? Wonder if Nieve will keep that dark hair?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> pure innocence. Kate what size yarn and needles did you use for the blanket? it look like an 8 to 4 ribbing? - am i right? --- sam


I used 2 strands of DK held together and I think they were 6mm needles. It was a C2C blanket and I think I did 8 to 4 Sam, I didn't have a pattern, just went for it. I did my increases using a yarn over which created holes around the edges so I wove ribbon around through the holes when it was done.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> for all you women who throw snide remarks at us always pleasant forgiving men. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=32228


Some of those are plain stupid but others good idea.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes. Nieve had an hour and 10 min feed less than 2 hours after she was born! I think she's going to be as good an eater as her sister. :sm06: :sm09:


Beautiful little girl-wonder if she will also be this peaceful? :sm02: Snug as a bug in a rug in the things knitted for her by Grandma.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> sonja - i think the postage price shows up after you finalize the order which still gives you time to delete the order if the postage is too high. --- sam


And play around with your order so you get as much as you can for the same postage. After all the postage is the big cost so make the most of it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Tami*, I called the liquor store closest to me and YES they have ginger beer! I'm going to pick some up today! Thanks for guiding me where to look for some.


Awesome!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think if you add stuff to your cart & then go to check out, it tells you before you have to pay.
> 
> I just got an email from Hobium saying they are having a big sale. I'll add the link if anyone wants to look. I bought some sock yarn from them & some cotton that I made a sweater from that was nice.
> 
> https://www.hobiumyarns.com/malzeme?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=valentine_60&utm_term=valentine60&utm_content=valentine60


I've been very happy with everything I've gotten from Hobium too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Proud big cousin Luke holding Nieve Ella.


Awe!!!! Really puts into perspective how big Luke's gotten. Look at all that hair, what a little love, great name too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen and Sonja. Will knit faster! But first have to tink 8 rows! But fond out of poblem was somehow i added an extra 100 stitches!
> 
> Maya & I walked an hour then i did cicuit x2. In bed with electric blanket on and CBD on foot.


No wonder you were running out of yarn, that is a lot of extra stitches. Would have fitted a giant :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a beautiful name, baby and boy! Never heard the name Nieve before.


Nieve Campbell actress, is the only place I've heard it before.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finally finished the socks for DGD! Pleased with myself per matching up the stripes. It wouldn't have mattered to me or DGD if they didn't match but I was challenging myself to do so. Will finish the hat I am working on for oldest DGS's birthday then start the pink sock for step DGD.


Lovely!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> My husband contracted polio when he was 16. He was in isolation for months. Said the headache was the worst he ever experienced. That and the acute diarrhea. He has little damage, praise God, he has double curvature of the spine with sections that don't bend, also has an arm that's shorter than the other. There was concern about 15 years ago, that he was getting what they say is a sort of recurrence. This especially happens in polio survivors who go on to lead a normal healthy life. Some of them get so bad they finally end up in a wheelchair. Very thankful he's been spared that! He is so strong and healthy now.... his only issue is he can't keep an ounce of meat on his bones! ???? but I'm sure that's just his crazy metabolism and nothing to do with polio.


So glad it's not worse.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Luke's Mum and Dad will definitely get no peace now until they have one of those!! :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm23: That's no joke!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> You got anyone you want bumped off Gwen? :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


A neighbour maybe. :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh, no way, ha! Loved the one of the Farmer moving his sheep caged (on wheels) along the roadway, smart man.


That was one of the few good ideas


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think it was not long after six, here when I wrote that- I know you went offline very shortly after I had posted it!


Sent my email to Kate just before middnight (here or eastern I'm never sure) and wasn't up all that long after so I was asleep at your 6am. Well close to when I woke up to the sound of rain, but I didn't go online. Maybe had me as online when I wasn't


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Nieve Campbell actress, is the only place I've heard it before.


The Irish/Scots Gaelic language sure has some interesting pronunciation the mh in Niamh is pronounced ''v''
The other one which is really unusual is Soirise which is pronounced Sasha.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now to find the new one. Wonder if trying to find Sam's post or through newest topics will be quicker? Try New Topics.
Well couldn't see it in there so now to find it through here.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Her fan dance was the BEST! LOL!! Poor Hugh, Jack just just smiled that smile of his, but Poor Hugh! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Hugh and Dot are so precious! Very naive. I loved the fan dance also! I wish I had her body!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sent my email to Kate just before middnight (here or eastern I'm never sure) and wasn't up all that long after so I was asleep at your 6am. Well close to when I woke up to the sound of rain, but I didn't go online. Maybe had me as online when I wasn't


That is a bit odd!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> 22C here. Our hottest is a couple of days of 27 for the next week. Crazy January and now looking like a nice February. Won't get too excited though, but after this week only about 4 more weeks when it could be really hot.


Yep in the 20s here for this coming week also. Even had a cardigan on today...good grief.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Congratulations Kate! Hope see pictures soon. Will be interesting to know the name she picked.


Woo Hoo... congratulations Kate! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Proud big cousin Luke holding Nieve Ella.


Oh how gorgeous! :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep in the 20s here for this coming week also. Even had a cardigan on today...good grief.


David told me that the rain we ahd wasn't enough and that it all needs a good soak tonight. And then I can leave it for a week.
who on earth wants to spend so much time watering plants and mowing (let alone thinking of weeding which I'm not)? Just seems such a waste of time to me. Mind you we need them so glad people do like it-and I do like a garden outside my window. Confirming that this house won't do me if I am alone unless I want to end up in a forest- or a brown field. Which is what I suspected but didn't want to acknowledge that potentially all this pain for years might be for nothing. As long as D is around and able to care for the garden it's fine. Or find something to do that requires minimal maintenance that someone coming in every couple of weeks can keep up. Cause I sure won't long term. Maybe just outside my window?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep in the 20s here for this coming week also. Even had a cardigan on today...good grief.


You do feel cold, though when it gets as low as twenty, after the heat we've had!!!! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Forgotten today's max- maybe around 26 degrees- we had one nice cool day- Thursday when I did the bus/train trek over to Sylvia Park- one of the country's largest Malls- to locate the solid Shampoo I have been looking for. (part of my quest to eliminate as much plastic as possible).
> 
> What are you doing with your people you volunteer for? Crochet or Knit projects?


We are doing both, one lady crocheting chemo bags still and another couple knitting textured rectangles to be put together for twiddle rugs, another knitting or crocheting baby cardigans and hats and also a couple of ladies (including myself) knitting up comfort dolls which we will give to nursing homes, special schools and probably the childrens ward at the hospital. I will transfer a photo from my phone of a couple of the dolls we have done. I will put it on the new TP when I get there shortly. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> A very happy big sister!


Oh wow, beautiful, both of them. Gosh how did Caitlin get so big so quick? :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> David told me that the rain we ahd wasn't enough and that it all needs a good soak tonight. And then I can leave it for a week.
> who on earth wants to spend so much time watering plants and mowing (let alone thinking of weeding which I'm not)? Just seems such a waste of time to me. Mind you we need them so glad people do like it-and I do like a garden outside my window. Confirming that this house won't do me if I am alone unless I want to end up in a forest- or a brown field. Which is what I suspected but didn't want to acknowledge that potentially all this pain for years might be for nothing. As long as D is around and able to care for the garden it's fine. Or find something to do that requires minimal maintenance that someone coming in every couple of weeks can keep up. Cause I sure won't long term. Maybe just outside my window?


Glad you had some rain at least.. I was wondering how you were coping with keeping the garden going..LOL. I know you dont like doing it. I still need to do some more weeding... one day soon.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> David told me that the rain we ahd wasn't enough and that it all needs a good soak tonight. And then I can leave it for a week.
> who on earth wants to spend so much time watering plants and mowing (let alone thinking of weeding which I'm not)? Just seems such a waste of time to me. Mind you we need them so glad people do like it-and I do like a garden outside my window. Confirming that this house won't do me if I am alone unless I want to end up in a forest- or a brown field. Which is what I suspected but didn't want to acknowledge that potentially all this pain for years might be for nothing. As long as D is around and able to care for the garden it's fine. Or find something to do that requires minimal maintenance that someone coming in every couple of weeks can keep up. Cause I sure won't long term. Maybe just outside my window?


I'm the same, I do nothing in the garden (except sit in it and admire!) and I don't want to either. I have on a very few occasions cut the grass (of which there is quite a lot) when DH had hurt his back and I didn't mind doing that, but not on a regular basis thank you!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh wow, beautiful, both of them. Gosh how did Caitlin get so big so quick? :sm11:


I know, one of my friends commented that she looked about 14!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> I know, one of my friends commented that she looked about 14!


Oh no I wouldnt say 14! It just seems not long ago that she was just a baby... she is so cute with her lovely baby sister. :sm11:


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> The Irish/Scots Gaelic language sure has some interesting pronunciation the mh in Niamh is pronounced ''v''
> The other one which is really unusual is Soirise which is pronounced Sasha.


The one that baffles me is from Outlander, how do you get Leery from Loaghaire?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The one that baffles me is from Outlander, how do you get Leery from Loaghaire?


Yes that really is strange one, I have seen on Pinterest people pronouncing it as leg-hair lol! 
The last couple of episodes were a very heartrending watch! I am reading The fiery cross next book again. Next season will be very action packed again.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> You got anyone you want bumped off Gwen? :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


I am reading back through and could hardly wait to see how we got to asking Gwen if she wanted anyone bumped off.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

68° is not really warm - at least in my playbook. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> You do feel cold, though when it gets as low as twenty, after the heat we've had!!!! :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she looks like a little girl with a great smile. --- sam



KateB said:


> I know, one of my friends commented that she looked about 14!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm sure that you have heard about the terrible droughts in parts of the country. 10 days ago they were delighted that the drought had broken. But now the rain is still falling, floods and terrible mud and the cattle who survived the drought are now dying as there is no way to rescue them. 300,000 dead so far.
> 
> And these are a very long way from the Townsville floods even though in the same state.


That is so awful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> She's here! Born at 10.30am, 8lb 8oz, both well - name not decided yet. Going to the hospital in an hour to see her.


Good News! Since I'm a day behind, I might find that you have already told us what her name is. Congratulations to everyone.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Proud big cousin Luke holding Nieve Ella.


What a lovely name and such a nice picture.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finally finished the socks for DGD! Pleased with myself per matching up the stripes. It wouldn't have mattered to me or DGD if they didn't match but I was challenging myself to do so. Will finish the hat I am working on for oldest DGS's birthday then start the pink sock for step DGD.


You did a great job on the socks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Tomato jam is not like normal jam. It is more like a sauce I have found. It has not thickened up well so am going to re cook again for 3rd time and hope it works this time. A real trial and error situation.


Oh, too bad. I hope 3rd does the trick.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> One of my favourite ever movie actors has died- cancer- that is almost an of course- Albert Finney, he was 82.


I read his obituary this morning. He was a very good actor. I didn't know that he had been offered the role in Lawrence of Arabia and he turned it down.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Especially in these days of Climate Change- farming has always been a bit of a lottery, weatherwise- but now it is even more unpredictable!


You're so right - North American farmers/ranchers have their share of problems too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Found this image on Janie Crow's Blog- (she is a very talented crochet designer) - thought most would see the humour!


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> for all you women who throw snide remarks at us always pleasant forgiving men. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=32228


A couple are good ideas but the rest - whew - it's a wonder those guys didn't kill themselves.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes. Nieve had an hour and 10 min feed less than 2 hours after she was born! I think she's going to be as good an eater as her sister. :sm06: :sm09:


She looks so adorable. The hat and blanket are lovely too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

one of my favorite films. --- sam



budasha said:


> I read his obituary this morning. He was a very good actor. I didn't know that he had been offered the role in Lawrence of Arabia and he turned it down.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> I had an email from our relatives in Richmond Nelson where the wildfires are. They say the smoke is covering everything, gardens and vegetation in drought so need to conserve water. They are safe but with all the dry hills around them, it is very scary. Yesterday another fire broke out on a hill close to Nelson city, called Walters Bluff. Luckily it has been contained but the big one has burned 2100 hectares so far and still no end in sight. Farmers are desperate to check on stock animals but for safety they are being told no. Such a sad situation for all concerned. Firefighters worked all through last night and local community is doing a great job providing food and shelter.
> The news from Townsville is terribly sad too, just heard Scott Morrison PM has promised $100 Million Australian to help the farmers losses.
> Cannot imagine such huge cattle numbers lost! What a world we live in!


 I feel so sad for everyone affected. Is there any possibility of controlling the fire soon?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> I feel so sad for everyone affected. Is there any possibility of controlling the fire soon?


The crews are working very hard 24 hours to try and contain it. Sunday afternoon and still hard at work with now 2300 hectares burnt out. 
and 24 kms across to deal with, updates in next TP. No lives lost, some properties, some animals, but mostly ok.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Isn't she happy? Wonder if Nieve will keep that dark hair?


She does have really dark hair. Mom said I had very blond hair when I was born and I ended up a brunette.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> The Irish/Scots Gaelic language sure has some interesting pronunciation the mh in Niamh is pronounced ''v''
> The other one which is really unusual is Soirise which is pronounced Sasha.


I've heard it pronounced sirsee and I wondered how that came about.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> 68° is not really warm - at least in my playbook. --- sam


When you are coming out of winter, I find it quite pleasant!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I read his obituary this morning. He was a very good actor. I didn't know that he had been offered the role in Lawrence of Arabia and he turned it down.


I had not heard that, either! I do think Peter o'Toole was a very good Lawrence, though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> You're so right - North American farmers/ranchers have their share of problems too.


So I gather, with the Chinese market no longer available to them, let alone what ever Mother Nature does!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

JlsH said:


> Beautiful


Are you new to our Tea Party? I don't remember seeing your avatar before. Welcome.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> one of my favorite films. --- sam


Mine too. It was the making of Peter O'Toole, I believe.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is true - especially if the sun is shinning. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> When you are coming out of winter, I find it quite pleasant!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i loved the movie - he was great. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I had not heard that, either! I do think Peter o'Toole was a very good Lawrence, though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is true - especially if the sun is shinning. --- sam


The sun shining can redeem all sorts of unpleasantry!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i loved the movie - he was great. --- sam


Lawrence was a very complex man- as was o'Toole- sadly his demon was drink- although in reading through his biography in Wikipedia- they are very circumspect. I'd always believed him to be of Irish birth, but apparently the records show he was actually born in Leeds. His father was Irish.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

In a half hour here just now it: rained like cats and dogs, changed to big pieces of hail, then to sleet and finally some snow. The snow melted, of course, before it hit the ground. And, now the sun is out and it went from 40 F to 45 in a few moments.
Wow, Mom Nature at her best.


----------

